# الفن والابداع , شاركنا الاشياء التى تعشقها



## Desert Rose (13 أكتوبر 2012)

لانى عاشقة للفن وبعتبره من ارقى الاشياء اللى فى الدنيا فحبيت اعمل موضوع مفتوح عن الفن عموما 
ممكن نحط هنا اى قطعة فنية احنا بنحبها واثرت فينا زى مثلا قطعة موسيقية , جزء من فيلم انت بتعتبره epic , لوحة فنية , صورة فوتوغرافية , , شعر , نثر , اى حاجة فنية انت بتحس معاها ان هو ده الفن 

وانا هبتدى بقطعة موسيقية لزياد الرحبانى ( لانى عاشقة للرحبانية ) 
اسمها ياليلى 

[YOUTUBE]GKnkIK-xzSQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بعض صور الطبيعة من المصور المشهور Galen Rowell اللى يعتبر واحد من اشهر 10 مصورين للطبيعة فى العالم , روعة استمتعوا 

الثلوج عند سفح جبل ويليمسون هاى سيرا كاليفورنيا 






جلاسيار ناشونال بارك , مونتانا 






منطقة  ايفرست نيبال 








ايفولوشن لايك , هاى سيرا , كاليفورنيا


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أكتوبر 2012)

انا مش من هواه الرقص ولكن الفرقة ديه بجد فى المقطع ده ابدعوا 
اسمهم فرقة jabbawockeez شوفوا المقطع وشوفوا دقة الاداء وال synchronization مع بعض فى الحركة والمرونة بتاعت جسمهم 
بجد ابداع 

[YOUTUBE]ld-J2p6IPKY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أكتوبر 2012)

المشهد ده من فيلم اسمه crash الفيلم بيتكلم عن العنصرية وان كل البشر عنصريين مع بعض وتقريبا كلهم بيضطهدوا بعض ويخونوا بعض بشكل او بأخر 

المشهد epic وقمة الانسانية , الراجل صاحب المحل رايح يقتل النجار اللى صلحله المحل لانه فاكر انه مصلحش الباب بتاع محله كويس وهو قاصد يعمل كده ( وهو مكانش قاصد يعمل حاجة زى كده )  فالمحل بتاعه اتسرق واتكسر وطبعا اتدمر المحل فى جريمة من جرايم الكراهية العرقية و العنصرية او ال hate crimes 
 
قمة الانسانية والمشاعر فى المشهد 

[YOUTUBE]L-iyxIincCI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## خادم البتول (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مش قادر أصدق موضوع جميل زي ده ولسه مفيش مشاركات! موضوع أكتر من رائع يا آنجـل. أنا شخصيا ممكن أملا 20 صفحة هنا لوحدي.  بس للأسف مش بعرف أرفع فيديو. :dntknw:​  

(أو يمكن رفع الفيديو ده تبع "الخواص" اللي الأعضاء ياخدوها لما تزيد مشاركاتهم؟ طبعا أنا قلبي اتكسر لما حسيت إني ممكن أكون محروم من امتيازات وخواص حساسة زي دي. :closedeye زمان كانوا يقولوا إديها ميه تديك طراوه هنا يقولوا إديها رسايل تديك خواص! وبعدين وأنا بدوّر في المنتدى كده لقيت موضوع اسمه +++سجل إحساسك بكلمة+++ والرسالة في الموضوع ده ممكن فعلا تكون *كلمة واحدة*! كلمة واحدة فقط لا غير.. يا ستي نقول كلمتين تلاتة لو يعني حبكت. طبعا مصدقتش نفسي، لأن أنا بالذات أحيانا الرسالة عندي تكون بحجم صفحة في جريدة الأهرام! الكلام ده بجد يا جدعان؟ فعلا رفع الفيديو "*خاصية*" ترتبط بعدد الرسائل؟ طب مانا برفع صور! لا لا لا، مش مصدق. فمن ساعتها يا عزيزتي بافترض إن أنا اللي عندي المشكلة ومش عارف أرفع فيديو، أنا اللي مش عارف فين الزرار. على فكرة أنا بتكلم جد). :t33:

​ * * *
​ 
لأول مرة أشوف "*يا ليلي*" مصورة، وهي طبعا من الروائع. أبهجتني "الحالة" كما تظهر في التصوير. أشكرك على الإضافة الرائعة والافتتاح المميز . أخيرا، مش عارف، بس بيتهيأ لي أفلام زي Crach لازم الواحد ياخدها من بدايتها عشان يحس مشاهد الذروة، لأنه بيكون فيه شعور بيتراكم طول الفيلم وهو اللي بيأكد الذروة دي لما نوصلها، إلا إذا كنا شفنا الفيلم قبل كده طبعا. مجرد رأي. ​ 
الآن اسمحيلي أن أشارك في هذا التوبيك الرائع ده بمشاركة متواضعة، ولكن ما دمنا خرجنا ـ سامحيني ـ من لحظات الإبداع الدرامي والرومانسي ودخلنا إلى الإبداع الكوميدي، اسمحيلي أن أبدأ بمشهد كوميدي: الثنائي العبقري* عبد السلام النابلسي* مع العملاق *محمود المليجي*، مع حوار القدير "*يوسف جوهر*" في فيلم "يوم من عمري". ​


----------



## خادم البتول (13 أكتوبر 2012)

​



​ 

في هذا المشهد نرى رئيس التحرير (محمود المليجي) يمثـل حالة الرضا التام عن عمل يونس المصور (عبد السلام النابلسي) وصديقه الصحفي صلاح (حليم): ​ 
*رئيس التحرير*: أهلا وسهلا أهلا، حمد الله ع السلامة..
*صلاح*: الله يسلمك.. الموضوع عجب سيادتك؟
*رئيس التحرير*: يا سلام، ده موضوع عظيم جدا جدا.. أهنيكو عليه.
*يونس*: على كده الصور ممتازة؟
*رئيس التحرير*: صور؟ حرام عليك تسميها صور! دي تابلوهات حية. دي *تحـف*.
*يونس *(يهمس لصلاح في فخر): سامع؟
*صلاح*: أمال الموضوع متنشرش ليه يافتدم؟
*رئيس التحرير*: أنا أجلته لبكره عشان حجزت له نص الصفحة الأولى.
*يونس* (في دلال): على كل حال أنا كنت جاي وجواب الاستقالة في جيبي!
*رئيس التحرير*: ليه لا سمح الله؟ وتحرمنا من تابلوهاتك؟ ده أنا كنت أقفل الجريدة.. ده أنا كنت أبطل صحافة.. ده إنت موهبة فذة!
*يونس*: ده صحيح..


​ 



​ 

(يتصل رئيس التحرير بالسكرتارية ويطلب الموضوع والصور التي يدور حولها الحوار)​ 
*رئيس التحرير *(يضع سماعة الهاتف وبقول ليونس): أنا ح اجيبلك التحف بتاعتك عشان تشوفها بنفسك.​ *يونس*: عارفهم.. لقطتهم في لحظة *تجــلي*.

​ *رئيس التحرير *(لا يتحمل المزيد فينفجر أخيرا): قصدك في لحظة *تغفيل*.. في لحظة غبااااااء...​ *يونس*: أنا....​ *رئيس التحرير*: إنت ما يتفعش تكون مصور صحفي.. ​ *يونس*: احتجاجي...​ *رئيس التحرير*: ولا كلمة.. وإيه اللي انت شايله ده، إيه ده؟​ *يونس*: دي كاميرات.... ​ *رئيس التحرير*: إنت تروح تشتغل في سيرك...​ *يونس*: أنا؟؟؟​ *رئيس التحرير*: إنت تغور من وشي.. استقالتك، طلع استقالتك.. طلع استقالتك حالا.. مانتش قاعد هنا أبدا.. الاستقالة.. الاستقالة بسرعة..​ *يونس*: *سحبتها*.​ *رئيس التحرير*: سحبتها يا جبان؟ ع العموم أنا مش في احتياج لاستقالتك.. إنت مرفود.. بره..​ *يونس*: إنما أنا.....​ *رئيس التحرير*: *برررررره*​ 
يصل الموضوع ويونس على وشك الخروج فيصرخ رئيس التحرير: استنى عندك.. هات الزفت بتاعك ده.. *أنا لازم أعذبك بصورك زي ما عذبتني*..  ​ ..............................​ ..............................

​ * * *​ 
هذا المشهد التاريخي يبدأ *هنـــــــــا* في الدقيقة 12:10.​ 
مشهد ثان لا يقل اقتدرا بينهما، بل لعله يزيد، ولكن لابد من مشاهدته لا قراءته، يبدأ *هنــــــــا* في الدقيقة 46:35، وهو المشهد الذي أخذ فيه يونس صورة واحدة فقط لتغطية التحقيق، وحين يسأله رئيس التحرير: "*صورة واحدة*؟" يرد عليه:* صورة واحدة لكن فيها إعجاز، أخدتها وأنا منبطح على أرض المطار تدوسني الأقدام..*​ 
وهو نفسه المشهد الذي يقول في نهايته محمود المليجي عبارته الشهيرة: *اسمع أما اقولك، هي حاجة من اتنين: يا إنت تبطل تصوير.. يا أنا أبطل صحافة! :t33:
*​ 





​​ 

وزمان يا فــــن!​  
​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول اسعدتنى جدا مشاركتك هرجع للرد عليك تانى بالتفصيل 
بس علشان تعرف ازاى تنزل فيديو راجع الموضوع ده فيه الشرح 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136685


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
*
بصى أنآ دآخلة خآرجة فى آلتوبيكـ من آلصبح ومش عآرفة أشآركـ 
بس مشكلة* خآدم آلبتول *شجعتنى أتكلم 
آلنت عندى مش مسآعد خآلص أنزل أى فيديو 

*بس آلتوبيكـ رآئع حقيقى يآ آنجل*
وكل آلمشآركآت بجد تحف 


وبم إن مآليش حظ أنزل فيديوهآت
فهجمع كم حآجة لفن *تصوير آلمآكرو* *macro photography*
إللى حقيقى متيمة بيه *^_^*



وكلهآ *صو حقيقية *مش ملعوب فيهآ
هى بس بتتلقط بعدسة دقيقة جداً 





















































 
























*.،*​


----------



## خادم البتول (13 أكتوبر 2012)

أشكرك جدا جدا.. فعلا عرفت الطريقة واشتغلت! ومش مصدق! سيادتك أنا من *إبريل* الماضي وأنا بجرب كل حاجة! :t33: صحيح اللي يسأل ما يتوهش، بس أنا أصلا المفروض عندي خلفية كافية عن التكويد! يا للخيبة! :t33:

على فكرة يا آنجـل الطريقة دي اللي في اللينك كمان فشلت معاي.. على الأقل في الفايرفوكس. أنا الطريقة اللي جربتها دلوقت واشتغلت جات لي كده رباني.. انت عارفه فيه ملايكة كده انفيزيبل في كل حته، على رأي أخونا عبود :t33:. (على فكرة هو غالبا عبود اللي حط في دماغي موضوع الخواص ده من ساعة ما كتب في حكاية الإنفيزابل دي. بهت عليا. لأنه هو أصلا عنده أكيد خواص أكتر مني، فلما هو اتكلم ع الموضوع ده خلاني حسيت إن أي حاجة مش عارف اعملها تبقى "خواص". ربنا يسامحك ياعبود. ده انا كنت ح ابعت اللي فوق ده لـ"روك" مباشرة! صحيح ربك بيسترها مع الغلابة). 

وما دمنا الآن نرفع فيديو، في الحالة دي بقى اسمحي لي أهديكي "Ave Maria".. لا يمكن أفتتح مساهماتي الفيديوهية غير بآفي ماريا .


[YOUTUBE]2bosouX_d8Y[/YOUTUBE]


 لمن لا يعرفها: آفي ماريا كلمات تسبحة كاثوليكية لاتينية للسيدة العذراء، وفي نفس الوقت ترنيمة بأكثر من لغة، وغنتها تقريبا كل مغنيات العالم، وهي من روائع "شاعر الموسيقى" شوبرت،  لها أكثر من إصدار ولكن ما زالت هذه النسخة الأصلية، الأوبرالية الكلاسيكية، هي الأفضل. :16_4_10:


* * *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

احيكى بجد يا انجل على التوبيك الاكثر من رائع وده يدل على انك 
انسانة حساسة جدا وبتحبى الفن 
انا بحب اووووووى موسيقى سمير سرور وعمرو خيرت 
بس دلوقتى هنزل مقطع موسيقى لسمير سرور الف ليلة وليلة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_TFJjM7bMk&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6fAPKcHYis&feature=related​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أكتوبر 2012)

> مش قادر أصدق موضوع جميل زي ده ولسه مفيش مشاركات! موضوع أكتر من رائع يا آنجـل. أنا شخصيا ممكن أملا 20 صفحة هنا لوحدي.



اشكرك ياخادم البتول على كلامك ومشاركتك وطبعا اهلابيك يارب تملا 100 صفحة  
​



> لأول مرة أشوف "*يا ليلي*" مصورة، وهي طبعا من الروائع. أبهجتني "الحالة" كما تظهر في التصوير. أشكرك على الإضافة الرائعة والافتتاح المميز .



ياليلى رائعة من روائع الرحبانية ومعاك حق التصوير اداها بهجة خاصة زيادة عن البهجة اللى بتحسها اصلا من مجرد سماع المقطوعة 




> أخيرا، مش عارف، بس بيتهيأ لي أفلام زي Crach لازم الواحد ياخدها من بدايتها عشان يحس مشاهد الذروة، لأنه بيكون فيه شعور بيتراكم طول الفيلم وهو اللي بيأكد الذروة دي لما نوصلها، إلا إذا كنا شفنا الفيلم قبل كده طبعا. مجرد رأي.



معاك حق جدا فى كلامك عن الفيلم ده , الفيلم ده فيه كمية مشاعر انسانية تتراكم معاك وتوصل معاك للذروة مع نهاية الفيلم 
بس صراحة مقدرتش امنع نفسى من انى اشارك المشاهد ال epic اللى فيه وان كان الفيلم كله epic :new8:
​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه زمان يا فن فعلا انا مش هواه الافلام القديمة لكن المشهد ده تحفة جدا والعبقرية اللى فيه هى استخدام شخصية جادة جدا زى محمود المليجى علشان تعمل المشهد الكوميدى ده وهنا تشوف ال contrast اللى يخليك تضحك 
شكرا خادم البتول


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> بصى أنآ دآخلة خآرجة فى آلتوبيكـ من آلصبح ومش عآرفة أشآركـ
> بس مشكلة* خآدم آلبتول *شجعتنى أتكلم
> ...



روووووووووووعة ياسيكرت صراحة انا استمتعت بيهم جدا 
فن فعلا , امتزاج الفن والتكنولوجيا مع روهة الطبيعة 
رائعة masterpiece


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


>





خادم البتول قال:


> أشكرك جدا جدا.. فعلا عرفت الطريقة واشتغلت! ومش مصدق! سيادتك أنا من *إبريل* الماضي وأنا بجرب كل حاجة! :t33: صحيح اللي يسأل ما يتوهش، بس أنا أصلا المفروض عندي خلفية كافية عن التكويد! يا للخيبة! :t33:
> 
> على فكرة يا آنجـل الطريقة دي اللي في اللينك كمان فشلت معاي.. على الأقل في الفايرفوكس. أنا الطريقة اللي جربتها دلوقت واشتغلت جات لي كده رباني.. انت عارفه فيه ملايكة كده انفيزيبل في كل حته، على رأي أخونا عبود :t33:. (على فكرة هو غالبا عبود اللي حط في دماغي موضوع الخواص ده من ساعة ما كتب في حكاية الإنفيزابل دي. بهت عليا. لأنه هو أصلا عنده أكيد خواص أكتر مني، فلما هو اتكلم ع الموضوع ده خلاني حسيت إن أي حاجة مش عارف اعملها تبقى "خواص". ربنا يسامحك ياعبود. ده انا كنت ح ابعت اللي فوق ده لـ"روك" مباشرة! صحيح ربك بيسترها مع الغلابة).
> 
> ...



 ههههههههههه معلش انت كل حاجة تجبها على عبود ؟ الراجل فى حاله خالص 
المهم انك عرفت تنزل الفيديو فى الاخر :new8:
وانا كمان هديهالك بصوت المبدع  Luciano Pavarotti



[YOUTUBE]bPvAQxZsgpQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> احيكى بجد يا انجل على التوبيك الاكثر من رائع وده يدل على انك
> انسانة حساسة جدا وبتحبى الفن
> انا بحب اووووووى موسيقى سمير سرور وعمرو خيرت
> بس دلوقتى هنزل مقطع موسيقى لسمير سرور الف ليلة وليلة
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6fAPKcHYis&feature=related​




ميرسى يارورو جدا على ذوقك وكلامك وانا كمان بموت فى عمر خيرت جدا وهبقا انزله شوية مقطوعات ليه هنا


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أكتوبر 2012)

موسيقى للعبقرى Hans Zimmer واحد من اشهر مؤلفى الموسيقى فى هوليوود حاليا 
من فيلم Gladiator واسمها Now we are free او نحن الان احرار 

قمة الروعة 



[YOUTUBE]w9_ZudrAojc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أكتوبر 2012)

]I actually don't know how they did it 
انا بصراحة مش عارفه هما عملو ا الابداع ده ازاى ؟ ايه ده ؟ ايه ده بجد ؟
ايه الروعة والابتكار والفن اللى عملوه ده ؟ وقعدوا يتدربوا قد ايه ؟ مفيش غلطة ولا حد بينشز كده ولا كده 
طبعا هى افضل افتتاح للالعاب الاوليمبيه على الاطلاق 

وهى افتتاح دورة الالعاب الاوليمبية فى بكين , الصين عام 2008 
استمتعوا بالفن والابتكار والابداع الذى لا حدود له واللى ممكن يعمل المعجزات 
it amazed me 





[YOUTUBE]j5y5zzlrCz4[/YOUTUBE]​ 



[YOUTUBE]woDJi-ta5JI[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أكتوبر 2012)

واحدة من اكثر الاغانى انسانية ومشاعر عميقة هى الاغنية اللى اعاد انتاجها المغنى مايكل جاكسون سنة1993 واسمها Gone too soon او رحل سريعا 

الاغنية اهداها مايكل جاكسون لروح الطفل Ryan White اللى جذب انتباه وسائل الاعلام وقتها لانه تم طرده من المدرسة لاصابته بمرض الايدز وتوفى الطفل راين عام 1993 واهدى مايكل الاغنية ديه لروحه 
وغناها مايكل ايضا فى حفل تنصيب الرئيس الامريكى وقتها بيل كلينتون 
كلماتها قمة فى الانسانية, هنقل الفيديو واترجم الكلمات 




[YOUTUBE]MBFr43vQiSM[/YOUTUBE]


كلماتها بتقول 

مثل نجم متوهج فى السماء , رحل سريعا 
مثل قوس قزح يختفى فى غمضة عين , رحل سريعا 

لامع ومشرق ورائع 
موجود بيننا اليوم ورحل فى يوم 

مثل فقدان اشعة الشمس فى يوم ملئ بالغيوم ,رحل سريعا 

مثل قلعة مبنيه على شاطئ من الرمال , رحل سريعا 
مثل زهرة جميلة ابعد من ان تصل لها , رحل سريعا 

وُلد ليُلهم , يُسعد ويرسم البهجة 
اليوم كان بيننا ورحل فى يوم 

مثل غروب الشمس عندما تموت وقت ظهور القمر 
رحل سريعا , رحل سريعا 




​


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع تحفة مثل كل مواضيعك 
أنا من عشاق الفن لذلك سيكون موضوعك محطتي المفضلة 
لي عودة....


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> موضوع تحفة مثل كل مواضيعك
> أنا من عشاق الفن لذلك سيكون موضوعك محطتي المفضلة
> لي عودة....



اشكرك جدا Anas2 سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك وانا كمان من عشاق الفن والابداع لانه بينقلنى لحالة تانية وعالم تانى ساحر 
مرحبا بيك فى اى وقت


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بداية شكرا على الشرح لكيفية رفع الفيديو لأني كنت ناوي أكتب موضوع إستفسار بخصوص ده هههههه

واحدة من أروع مقطوعات المبد عAndre Rieu  بعنوان The God Father

 will take you to where the stars



[YOUTUBE]CVmJhbhjPYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اشكرك جدا Anas2 سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك وانا كمان من عشاق الفن والابداع لانه بينقلنى لحالة تانية وعالم تانى ساحر
> مرحبا بيك فى اى وقت


الفن لإحساس راقي قليل من يفهمه.. لأن للأسف هناك من هو ضد كل شيء جميل فيحرمه:smil8:
يستطيع الفن تغيير حالة مزاجك وأخذك لعالم ثاني أجمل بكثير حتى أن هناك أمراض نفسيه علاجها يكون بالموسيقى فقط 
لا يوجد ما يمكن وصف سحر الفن وروعته
أشكرك كثيرا لموضوعك المميز..


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

من المقطوعات التي تسحرني والتي ألجأ إليها كل ما أكون حزين أو متعب هي السوناتا الغنية عن التعريف Moonlight أو ضوء القمر للأسطورة Beethoven

[YOUTUBE]4Tr0otuiQuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلي أمل (14 أكتوبر 2012)

yslmoo ya zoo2 mw9'oo3 looz hhh


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

واحدة من أشهر المعزوفات العالمية حائزة على جائزة الأوسكار conquest of paradise أو غزو الفردوس للمبدع vangelis 
تتحدث عن إكتشاف كولومبس لأمريكا وكيف ستحل اللعنة على أمريكا بسبب تدميرها للهنود الحمر
 موسيقى تحفة:

[YOUTUBE]F4qgkA2iaMs&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

من اللوحات المفضلة لدي والتي تجمع بين السحر والابداع والخيال:

الأولى للمبدع: 
Jim Warren
تذكرني ببيت لأحد الشعراء "شلال ليل تهاوى على كتفيها"ا







ل:
Stanislav SUGINTAS







ل brenda burk







ل:
Stanislav SUGINTAS








لStanislav SUGINTAS








  Stanislav SUGINTASل







ل:
Muhammad GHanem







لChelin San Juan







أيضا ل:Chelin San Juan







ل:
Stanislav SUGINTAS


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*موضوع راااائع ياجولي
وانا بحب اااااوي
الترنيمه دي
اولا لانها قريبه مني جدا
ثانيا لان فيها فن الميوزك في الصوت بدون ميوزك اصلا
ثالثا كلماتها رائعه
اتمني انكم تسمعوها .
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lt8Pg0H1fA


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> بداية شكرا على الشرح لكيفية رفع الفيديو لأني كنت ناوي أكتب موضوع إستفسار بخصوص ده هههههه
> 
> واحدة من أروع مقطوعات المبد عAndre Rieu  بعنوان The God Father
> 
> ...



 انت سبقتنى على فكرة لانى كنت ناوية احط المقطوعة ديه لانى بحب Andre Rieu


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> من المقطوعات التي تسحرني والتي ألجأ إليها كل ما أكون حزين أو متعب هي السوناتا الغنية عن التعريف Moonlight أو ضوء القمر للأسطورة Beethoven
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4Tr0otuiQuU[/YOUTUBE]



انا بحب ديه كمان 


[YOUTUBE]t3217H8JppI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السيمفونية الخالدة لموزارت رقم 40 

تسحرنى 

[YOUTUBE]-hJf4ZffkoI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بعض اللوحات الرائعة الجمال 

لوحة فيها الكثير من التفاؤل والامل وتدعو للهدوء والتأمل فى نفس الوقت وهى لوحة ازهار الريح للفنان البريطانى جون وليم ووتر هاوس 






صورة بتكسر قلبى حقيقى فيها كمية من المشاعر الانسانية المؤلمة والحساسة جدا وهى لوحة الفتى الشحاذ للفنان موريللو 






لوحة تحكى قصة قلع عين شمشون فى الكتاب المقدس للفنان المبدع فان رين رمبرانت 







لوحة مذبحة الابرياء للفنان بيتر بول روبنز تحكى قصة حقيقية من الانجيل عندما امر هيرودس بقتل كل الاطفال فى زمن ولادة المسيح 
اللوحة فيها كم كبير من الانسانية والالم


----------



## Anas2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا بحب ديه كمان
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]t3217H8JppI[/YOUTUBE]​


تُسمى أيضا سمفونية القدر
لا أحبها كثيرا بسبب كمية الجو المأساوي اللي فيها


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> تُسمى أيضا سمفونية القدر
> لا أحبها كثيرا بسبب كمية الجو المأساوي اللي فيها



ههههههه هى حقيقى مأسوية بس يمكن انا بحب المأسى والكوارث هههههه ميرسى على  مشاركاتك الجميلة


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

لوحة العاشقان للفنان رينيه فرانسوا ماغريت 






لوحة ليدى ليليث لدانتى غابرييل روزيتى


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> من اللوحات المفضلة لدي والتي تجمع بين السحر والابداع والخيال:
> 
> الأولى للمبدع:
> Jim Warren
> ...




كلها لوحات رائعة الجمال تاخدك لعالم تانى من سحر الوانها


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلو الموضوع يا انجيل 
انا فيه حاجات كتير بتعجبنى بس قليل اللى يشدنى اوى 
من الحاجات اللى عجبتنى اوى و بالرغم انها موسيقى تصويرية لفيلم عربى الا انها ساحرة فعلا .. موسيقى فيلم ليلة البيبى دول للرائع ياسر عبد الرحمن*

[YOUTUBE]JviQUeH6cDI[/YOUTUBE]


*هرجعلك تانى *


----------



## grges monir (15 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع خرافى  من الروعة والجمال
لسة شايفة دلوقت
ياريت الموضوع دة يفضل متجدد باستمرار ومتكنش هوجة حماسية بس فى الاول والدنيا تقف بعدين هيكون خسارة بجد


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عذاب قال:


> yslmoo ya zoo2 mw9'oo3 looz hhh



 جميلة جدا ياعذاب وخصوصا التانية 
يسلمو :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حلو الموضوع يا انجيل
> انا فيه حاجات كتير بتعجبنى بس قليل اللى يشدنى اوى
> من الحاجات اللى عجبتنى اوى و بالرغم انها موسيقى تصويرية لفيلم عربى الا انها ساحرة فعلا .. موسيقى فيلم ليلة البيبى دول للرائع ياسر عبد الرحمن*
> 
> ...



اهلين شقاوة منورة طبعا اى مكان تروحيه 
جميل جدا ياسر عبد الرحمن انا من عشاقة فكرتينى انزل حاجات بحبها ليه 
ارجعى فى اى وقت :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع خرافى  من الروعة والجمال
> لسة شايفة دلوقت
> ياريت الموضوع دة يفضل متجدد باستمرار ومتكنش هوجة حماسية بس فى الاول والدنيا تقف بعدين هيكون خسارة بجد



شكرا جدا على تشجيعك الجميل :Love_Letter_Send:
انا هحاول دايما انزل كل شوية حاجات جديدة واتمنى كمان باقى الاعضاء يشتركوا 
سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك , منور


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شقاوة فكرتنى بالمبدع ياسر عبد الرحمن , واحدة من اروع مقطوعاته فى نظرى هى موسيقى مسلسل فارس بلا جواد 
ابدع فيها 



[YOUTUBE]TEaI2h-QnJ0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> شقاوة فكرتنى بالمبدع ياسر عبد الرحمن , واحدة من اروع مقطوعاته فى نظرى هى موسيقى مسلسل فارس بلا جواد
> ابدع فيها
> 
> 
> ...



*ياسر من المبدعين فى الموسيقيين العرب .. له حاجات كتير جبارة .. لسة من شوية كنت بسمعله موسيقى المال و البنون *
[YOUTUBE]W8QTODjtoIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع راااائع ياجولي
> وانا بحب اااااوي
> الترنيمه دي
> اولا لانها قريبه مني جدا
> ...



انا اسفة ياقمر لسه شايفة المشاركة من شوية 
جميلة جدا الترنيمة وفيها فن جميل جدا احيكى على ذوقك 
شكرا على مشاركتك الحلوة :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

واحدة من روائع عمر خيرت التى لا تنسى اللقاء الثانى 





[YOUTUBE]VPMJhAbvEPU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

العرافة والعطور الساحرة , عمر خيرت 




[YOUTUBE]xp4OL08k7sY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

رائعة المبدع الخالدة تشايكوفسكى swan lake او بحيرة البجع الشهيره 
ساحرة 


[YOUTUBE]S76CGGPqI3s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

رائعة شهرزاد لريمسكى كورسكاوف 
عالم من الخيال 


[YOUTUBE]oOq9NjdLxlw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

طبعا انا مش عارفه اوصفهم بأيه لان المرونة اللى فى جسمهم لا توصف يعنى 
ده جزء من عرض للسيرك المعروف عالميا cirque du soleil 
استمتعوا 



[YOUTUBE]Hfw2DcMom0Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2012)

فيلم zero او صفر فيلم عميق جدا مليان بالمشاعر الانسانية 
بيتكلم على ان العالم بيحكم علينا اننا مجرد ارقام وبعض مننا بيتولدوا ويعيشوا على هامش الحياة وبيكون رقمهم فى نظر الناس صفر 

الفيلم اتعرض فى 50 مهرجان تقريبا , واترجم ل 34 لغة واخد جوايز كتير 

اجمل شئ فى الفيلم ان نهايته بتقول ان صفر+صفر = infinity او مالانهاية 



[YOUTUBE]do7cNV8_0VY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واحدة من اجمل اغانى الحب فى اللحن والكلمات وبتجمع فى كلماتها كل تناقضات الحب والمرأة بشكل جميل وغريب فى نفس الوقت 
هى اغنية she او هى ل Elvis Costello 



[YOUTUBE]iXqcokP4C7E[/YOUTUBE]

بيقول : 
هى ربما الوجه الذى لا استطيع ان انساه 
ربما تكون هى بقايا السعادة او الندم 
ربما تكون هى كنزى او الثمن الذى يجب ان ادفعه 

هى ربما تكون اغانى صيفية 
او ربما البرودة التى يجلبها الخريف 
هى ربما تكون مئات الاشياء المختلفة فى يوم واحد 

هى ربما تكون الجميلة او الوحش
هى ربما تكون الشبع او الجوع 
هى تستطيع ان تحول اى يوم الى جنة او جحيم 
هى ربما تكون مرآة احلامى 
هى ربما لا تكون كما تبدو داخل قوقعتها 

هى دائما تبدو سعيدة وسط الزحام 
عيناها خاصتين وفخورتين 
ليس مسموح لآحد ان يراهما وهما يبكيان 
هى ربما تكون الحب الذى لااستطيع ان ابقيه 
لكنه يأتينى من ظلال الماضى 
والذى سأتذكره الى يوم مماتى 

هى ربما تكون السبب الذى جعلنى اعيش 
السبب الذى من اجله انا حى الان 
وهى الشخص الذى سأهتم به فى السنين القادمة 

انا, سأجمع ضحكاتها ودموعها 
وسأجعل منهم ذكرياتى 
واينما ذهبت يجب ان يكون معنى حياتى هو :
هى , هى 

​


----------



## Anas2 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رائعة المبدع الخالدة تشايكوفسكى swan lake او بحيرة البجع الشهيره
> ساحرة
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]S76CGGPqI3s[/YOUTUBE]​


ساحرة جدا جدا
هنا كاملة
 
[YOUTUBE]9rJoB7y6Ncs[/YOUTUBE]


أنا من أشد معجبين هدا المبدع 
من روائعه الخالدة أيضا كسارة البندق

[YOUTUBE]atUsFzvDDF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anas2 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

وأيضا إفتتاحية روميو وجولييت
ساحرة

[YOUTUBE]6rL0u-8nyp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الفن يهذب النفس ويسعد القلب ويسموا بالمشاعر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*الفيس برسلي*

موضوع رائع جدا يا انجل 

انا هحاول اشارك معاكم 

اانا من هواة الفن بكل اواعه 

هبتدي بفديو لألفيس برسلي مخترع الروك 

و طريقة الغناء اللي عملت ظاهرة جديدة ماكنتش موجودة

انا بعترف ان الراجل ده كان مبدع و مبتكر
في لبسه و شكله 

و طريقة غناه و رقصه 
طبعا 

هشارك بالفديو ده 

لانه من اجمل و الذ اغني الفيس 

و اللي فيه رقصه التحفة و طريقة غناه اللي ذي العسل 

يارب يعجبكم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI&feature=related

موضوع رائع بجد يا انجل كالعادة
ربنا يباركك حببتي


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> ساحرة جدا جدا
> هنا كاملة
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9rJoB7y6Ncs[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



الله يا Anas2 كسارة البندق من الروائع فعلا


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> وأيضا إفتتاحية روميو وجولييت
> ساحرة
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6rL0u-8nyp4[/YOUTUBE]



جميلة وساحرة


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الفن يهذب النفس ويسعد القلب ويسموا بالمشاعر



فعلا ياحبيب يسوع الفن فعلا بيهذب النفس فعلا وبيسمو بالانسان


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا يا انجل
> 
> انا هحاول اشارك معاكم
> 
> ...



الفيس كان ليه طابع مميز , ولا شك انه اثر بشكل كبير على الموسيقى العالمية حتى فى طريقة اللبس وصوته قوى جدا 
انا شخصيا بحبه لما رنم ترنيمة amazing grace الترنيمة ديه هى من ال hymns او الالحان الكتيرة اللى كتبها كاتب الترانيم جون نيوتن والفيس اعاد غنائها بصوته مرة تانية 
بحب قوة صوته وفيه زى بحة فى صوته بحبها جدا 
ديه الترنيمة 




[YOUTUBE]_R3eLhX0fNc[/YOUTUBE]

ميرسى ياموكى جدا على مشاركتك الجميلة ياقمر :flowers::flowers:​


----------



## Critic (19 أكتوبر 2012)

فقط دقيقة ونص !!
breath and life !

[YOUTUBE]vBqPUkeRfgU&fb[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> فقط دقيقة ونص !!
> breath and life !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vBqPUkeRfgU&fb[/YOUTUBE]



I love it ياكريتك بجد 
ميرسى على انك جبتها


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Andre Rieu بيعزف مقطوعة Second Waltz  
روعة بجد  واسلوبة وطريقة عزفه مبهجة 




[YOUTUBE]LX1fiE0U1qA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اجمل حدائق العالم بجد لا تعليق غير انه الجمااااااااااااال 


حديقة مينابوليس , مينسوتا , الولايات المتحدة 






حديقة بوتشارت كندا 





حديقة فيرساليز , فرنسا 






حديقة سوان نونج نوش , تايلاند 






حديقة كيكونهوف , هولندا 





حديقة كوزمك سبيكيولاشن سكتلندا


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اذا كنت فى حالة حب ......... مع الجريدة ماجدة الرومى 

دوب فى الفنجان قطعتين وفى دمى دوب وردتين , ابداع 



[YOUTUBE]VVcYrICUZlc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (20 أكتوبر 2012)

المقطوعه دى بعشقها من زمان وبسمعها كتير اوى اوى

فظيعه كل دقيقه فيها 

[YOUTUBE]QaZ08gl7oFo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> المقطوعه دى بعشقها من زمان وبسمعها كتير اوى اوى
> 
> فظيعه كل دقيقه فيها
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QaZ08gl7oFo[/YOUTUBE]​



بجد جميلة اوى يامارسلينو اختيارك جميل فعلا


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اذا كنت فى حالة حب ......... مع الجريدة ماجدة الرومى
> 
> دوب فى الفنجان قطعتين وفى دمى دوب وردتين , ابداع
> 
> ...


فظيعة الاغنية دى يا انجل زوقك رائع يا قمر ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فظيعة الاغنية دى يا انجل زوقك رائع يا قمر ​



ميرسى ياجميلة وانتى كمان زوقك جميل :t25:


----------



## grges monir (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اجمل حدائق العالم بجد لا تعليق غير انه الجمااااااااااااال
> 
> 
> حديقة مينابوليس , مينسوتا , الولايات المتحدة
> ...


حلوة قوى 
فين الصور بقى هههههههه
يعنى نتخيل ولا ندور احنا بقى:fun_oops::t32:


----------



## كلي أمل (23 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> حلوة قوى
> فين الصور بقى هههههههه
> يعنى نتخيل ولا ندور احنا بقى:fun_oops::t32:



ههههههه لا على فكرة الصورة ظاهرة عندى 
مش عارفه ايه المشكلة ؟ :dntknw:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

انا بعشق الاغنية دى من اجمل اغانى ماجدة الرومى كلمات 
كلماتها تحفة واحساسها رووعة 

[YOUTUBE]HFRzUNP7I6U [/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه لا على فكرة الصورة ظاهرة عندى
> مش عارفه ايه المشكلة ؟ :dntknw:


على فكرة* أنآ كمآن مش ظآهرين عندى*
وكنت فآكرة آلسبب جهآزى إلى بيحتضر :dntknw:



وبمنآسبة مآجدة آلرومى
لو سمحتم نزللولهآ أغنية " *مفترق طرق *" من فيلم عودة آلإبن آلضآل
أغنية عبقرية

ومن عبقريآت شآهين كمآن " *حدوتة مصرية* " لـ منير



مش عآرفة من غيرى كنتوآ هتعملوآ أيه :new6:



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

عذاب قال:


>



جميييييييييييلة جدا بجد كلها روعة وابداع


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا بعشق الاغنية دى من اجمل اغانى ماجدة الرومى كلمات
> كلماتها تحفة واحساسها رووعة
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HFRzUNP7I6U [/YOUTUBE]​



انا كمان بحب الاغنية ديه جداااااااااا 
ذوقك جميل يارورو :flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> على فكرة* أنآ كمآن مش ظآهرين عندى*
> وكنت فآكرة آلسبب جهآزى إلى بيحتضر :dntknw:
> 
> 
> ...



مش عارفه ياسيكرت ايه المشكلة لانها ظاهرة عندى انا هسأل حد من الادارة 

ههههه طيب ما تجبيهم انتى وتيجى 
ذوقك جميل :flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا كمان بحب الاغنية ديه جداااااااااا
> ذوقك جميل يارورو :flowers:


ميرسى يا قمر من بعض ما عندكم ​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

مشهد من اروع الافلام على الاطلاق لمبدع التمثيل الباتشينو 
مشهد من فيلم scent of a woman او عطر امرأة 
المشهد اللى بيدافع فيه عن الطالب اللى كان بيشتغل رفيق ليه لانه اعمى لما المدرسة كانت عايزة تطرده من اروع المشاهد فى تاريخ السينما فى رأيى 


اجمل الكلمات اللى قالها واثرت فيا لما قال 
انا شوفت شباب كتير فى عمر الولاد دول واصغر منهم ايديهم ورجلهم مبتورة لكن لايوجد مثل الروح المبتورة لانه لايوجد علاج لها 

 يا صناع القادة وصناع الرجال انظروا اى نوع من الرجال تصنعون 

[YOUTUBE]TPSzV4IbwSg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

اغنية قديمة لمايكل جاكسون تحكى مأساته الخاصة فى طفولته الحزينة التى اتعاطف معها كثيرا 
اسمها have you seen my childhood او هل رأيت طفولتى ؟ 

اجمل جزء فيها لما بيقول 
before you judge me try hard to love me look within your heart then ask , have you seen my childhood 

بيقول قبل ان تحكم عليا حاول ان تحبنى انظر بداخل قلبك واسأل نفسك هل  رأيت طفولتى ؟ 






[YOUTUBE]OcQPQqoL5ts[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

حدوتة مصرية لمحمد منير 
ابداع فى الكلمات الحساسة والصوت , صوت منير اللى معرفش ليه دايما لما بسمعه يفكرنى بطفولتى 



​[YOUTUBE]_nobYPfjd4Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفه ياسيكرت ايه المشكلة لانها ظاهرة عندى انا هسأل حد من الادارة
> 
> ههههه طيب ما تجبيهم انتى وتيجى
> ذوقك جميل :flowers:





Angel.Eyes قال:


> حدوتة مصرية لمحمد منير
> ابداع فى الكلمات الحساسة والصوت , صوت منير اللى معرفش ليه دايما لما بسمعه يفكرنى بطفولتى
> 
> 
> ...


صدقينى مش عآرفة حتى أشوفهم .. آلنسخة عندى متدمرة
*بس ميرسى يآ توأمتى إنكـ نزلتيهآ :flowers:*



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> صدقينى مش عآرفة حتى أشوفهم .. آلنسخة عندى متدمرة
> *بس ميرسى يآ توأمتى إنكـ نزلتيهآ :flowers:*
> 
> 
> ...



العفو يا توأمتى انا كمان بحبها الاغنية ديه


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

سمير سرور 

 موسيقى اغنية سيرة الحب لام كلثوم
روووعة 

[YOUTUBE]ms-okQ5_iCQ [/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## خادم البتول (30 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> .............
> وانا كمان هديهالك بصوت المبدع  Luciano Pavarotti
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bPvAQxZsgpQ[/YOUTUBE]​




 طبعا بافاروتي.. وهل يُعلا على بافاروتي؟ 

طيب سمعتيها انتي بصوت *فيتاس*؟
أول مرة اشوف فيتاس كان في الترنيمة دي.. 
لما في الأول كان بيتكلم ـ زي ما ح تشوفي ـ تخيلت كل حاجة ممكن يعملها.. 
بس آخر حاجة تصورتها إن "*الصوت ده*" يطلع من "*الكتكوت ده*"!


للأسف قصيرة جدا.. وكمان بيندمج ويبعد المايك وهو بيرنم.. أو بالأحرى بيصلي..
لكن تفضل رغم كل ده لحظة من الجمــــال الخــــالص 
لابد من تسجيلها في موضوعك الجميل 


[YOUTUBE]pMN5GJnYjrk[/YOUTUBE]

آفي ماريا ـ شوبرت: بصوت المرنم الروسي فيتاس

 إهداء إلى الجميلة التي تشاركنا الجمال.. ثم تقيمنا في صمت وترحل:
Bent el Massih

* * *​


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائعه من روائع سيلين ديون .. 

[YOUTUBE]AOdsuspAx_8[/YOUTUBE]

I know I never loved this way before 
And no one else has loved me more 
With you I've laughed and cried 
I have lived and died 
What I wouldn't do just to be with you 

I know I must forget you to go on 
I can't hold back my tears too long 
Though life won't be the same 
I've got to take the blame 
And find the strengthI need to let you go 

Just walk away 
Just say goodbye 
Don't turn around now you may see me cry 
I mustn't fall apart 
Or show my broken heart 
Or the love I feel for you 

So walk away 
And close the door 
And let my life be as it was before 
And I'll never never know 
Just how I let you go 
But there's nothing left to say 
Just walk away 

There'll never be a moment I'll regret 
I've loved you since the day we met 
For all the love you gave 
And all the love we made 
I know I've got to find the strength to say 

Just walk away 
Don't say goodbye 
Don't turn around now you may see me cry 
I mustn't fall apart 
Or show my broken heart 
Or the love I feel for you 

So walk away 
And close the door 
And let my life be as it was before 
And I'll never never know 
Just how I let you go 
But there's nothing left to say 
Just walk away


.....



أعلم أنني لم أحب أبدا بهذه الطريقة من قبل 
و لم يحبني شخص آخري أكثر منك 
معك ضحكت وبكيت 
معك لقد عشت ومت 

وما أوده حقا هو فقط أن لا أكون معك 
واعرف أنني يجب أن أنساك واستمر بحياتي 
ولكن لا استطيع امسك دموعي لوقت طويل 

على الرغم من أن حياتي لن تكون ذاتها
ولقد حصلت على الملامة 
وأخيرا وجدت القوة التي معها استطيع آن أتركك ترحل 
فقط ارحل 
قول فقط وداعاً
ولا تنظر للخلف الآن قد تراني أبكي 

يجب ألا انهار 
أو أظهر انكسار قلبي 
أو شعور الحب اتجاهك 
إذا فقط ارحل 
وأغلق الباب 
وأتركك حياتي أن تكون مثلما كانت من قبل 

وأنا لن أعرف آبدا
كيف فقط سمحت لك برحيل
ولكن ليس هناك شيء ليقال 
فقط ارحل 

ولن تكون هناك لحظة سوف نأسف عليها 
لقد أحببتك منذ اليوم الذي التقينا فيه 
لأجل كل الحب الذي منحتني إياه 
وكل الحب الذي نحن معاً بنيناه 
أنا اعلم لقد وجدت القوة لقول 
فقط ارحل 
فقط قول وداعاً
ولا تنظر للخلف الآن قد تراني أبكي
يجب ألا انهار 
أو أظهر انكسر قلبي
أو شعور الحب اتجاهك
إذا فقط ارحل 
وأغلق الباب
وأتركك حياتي أن تكون مثلما كانت من قبل 
وأنا لن أعرف آبدا

كيف فقط سمحت لك برحيل
ولكن ليس هناك شيء ليقال 
فقط ارحل
فقط ارحل 
فقط قول وداعاً
ولا تنظر للخلف الآن قد تراني أبكي
يجب ألا انهار 
أو أظهر انكسر قلبي
أو شعور الحب اتجاهك
إذا فقط ارحل 
وأغلق الباب
وأتركك حياتي أن تكون مثلما كانت من قبل 
وأنا لن أعرف آبدا
كيف فقط سمحت لك برحيل
ولكن ليس هناك شيء ليقال 
فقط ارحل


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> رائعه من روائع سيلين ديون ..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AOdsuspAx_8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


روووووعة يا ميلو بجد الاغنية دى 
وكلماتها فظيعة ​


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Just walk away 
Don't say goodbye 
Don't turn around now you may see me cry 
I mustn't fall apart 
Or show my broken heart 
Or the love I feel for you

:190vu:


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2012)

صورة الموناليزا الافغانية ( شربات جولا ) 

الصورة ديه التقطها المصور الصحفى ستيف مكارى  لفتاة افغانية سنة 1984 اسمها شربات جولا او اتعرفت فى الوسط الاعلامى بأسم  الفتاة الافغانية ( لان اسمها مكانش معروف لغاية وقت قريب ) 

المصور ستيف راح لخيام اللاجئين فى باكستان لتصوير اوضاع الحرب هناك وقابل شربات وهى طلبت منه الطلب ده (ممكن تاخدلى صورة ؟) وفعلا صورها الصورة ديه وظهرت على غلاف مجلة ناشونال جيوغرافيك سنة 1984 لتصبح بعدها الصورة ديه international legacy وتتسمى بالموناليزا الافغانية 

عينيها الخضراء الواسعة الجميلة  فيها كتير من الحزن والالم وتجسيد للمعاناة اللى كانت بتعيشها البنت ديه بسبب الحروب


----------



## Anas2 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

من اجمل ما عزف *andré rieu* ده غير ان الshow تحفة فنية:16_14_21:


[YOUTUBE]LfFFnihap7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2013)

اغنية مسلسل البيضا لعلى الحجار كلمات الشاعر الجميل الابنودى 
كلماتها جديدة جدا والمسلسل قديم جدا انا اصلا مش اتفرجت عليه و مش فاكراه انما اللى فكرنى بيه ان المسلسل متاخد من قصة البيضاء للكاتب المبدع يوسف ادريس والقصة ديه انا بعشقها 

وكلمات الاغنية جديدة وفيها معانى حب جميلة جدا وراقية جدا وان كانت بتدل على نوع من انواع الحب الاقرب الى المرض او الهوس




[YOUTUBE]V4zY1tFdnr0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anas2 (13 يناير 2013)

"الدانوب الأزرق" رائعة يوهان شتراوس التي ساهمت في انشار الفالس من النمسا وألمانيا لكل أنحاء العالم
موسيقى تستحق الإستماع حقا  

[YOUTUBE]By6Gs1D8Mp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anas2 (17 يناير 2013)

*لوحات خدع بصرية للفنان  الأوكراني أوليغ شابلياك 
*




 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
​


----------



## تيمو (17 يناير 2013)

زيد ديرانية ، موسيقي أردني ... موسيقى زينة 

[YOUTUBE]z0G39dfPmWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

اغنية Desert Rose :99: للمغنى الانجليزى Sting ومعاه المغنى الجزائرى الشاب مامى 
اول جزء فيها باللهجة الجزائرية وده اكتر جزء بحبه فى الاغنية علشان انا بحب اللهجة الجزائرية :08:
الاغنية اتعملت فى التسعينات وكانت مشهورة اوى وقتها ولازالت 

الموسيقى بتاعتها مميزة وفيها سحر خاص وفيها خليط بين الشرق والغرب بطريقة غريبة وجميلة جدا وده اللى مديها سحر خاص بيها 


[YOUTUBE]2xBL6DLGwtA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

MeToo قال:


> زيد ديرانية ، موسيقي أردني ... موسيقى زينة
> 
> [YOUTUBE]z0G39dfPmWo[/YOUTUBE]



جميلة ورائعة جدا 
زيد ديرانى فنان بجد موسيقته مميزة 
انت عارف انه عزف قدام الملكة اليزابيث ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

بمناسبة زيد ديرانى جبتله واحدة من اشهر حفلاته One Night in Jordan او ليلة واحدة فى الاردن 
الموسيقى بتاعتها تخليك عايز تنط او تطير 
وشوف حركاته وادائه وهو بيعزف بكل حواسه 
باين عليه his passion بالموسيقى  الحفله ديه عزف فيها مع زيد 40 عازف من كل حته فى العالم 



[YOUTUBE]mXNvwqZHBFo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

الموضوع ده جامد جداً وشكلي كنت مفصول لما اتفتح عشان كده مش دريان بيه....جنيتي على نفسك لما قلتي لي عليه يا ديزي شكلي هاحط حاجات كتييير لما هتزهقي...


وكمان احيييكي على انك قلتي في الاول الفيديو يتحط ازاي انا لحد النهاردة مش عارف احطه!

مصادري هتكون غريبة جداً....بس الحاجات حلوة جداً:

من لعبة Assassin's Creed: Revelation...
[YOUTUBE]mLgQ3em2JYY[/YOUTUBE]


اغنية رااائعة ومعانيها قوية من لعبة Medieval II: total war
[YOUTUBE]okbQMjdx_k4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

هههههههه يا اهلا وسهلا ياجونى نورت الموضوع 
وخد راحتك وحط كل اللى تحبه


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

اجمل موسيقى سمعتها في لعبة كانت في دي:
ساعة وربع من اجمل القطع الموسيقية اللي اتعملت...خصوصاً لما يضاف ليها قصة epic زي اللعبة دي
[YOUTUBE]uH1wfrOcvHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه يا اهلا وسهلا ياجونى نورت الموضوع
> وخد راحتك وحط كل اللى تحبه



ميرسي يا ديزي ده نورك


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

على فكرة نقطة جانبية نسيت اقول ان زيد ديرانى قمور و so cute :99:


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

فيه بقى افلام معينة باحب اوي مثلاً الdialogue اللي فيها!

زي الحتة دي من فيلم 300 مثلاً...

[YOUTUBE]FXaTcZWBfC0[/YOUTUBE]



كمان فيلم Troy الحوار فيه حلووو جداً.....زي دي:
[YOUTUBE]2e0BLcd_WsE[/YOUTUBE]

"You say you are willing to die for love, but you know NOTHING about dying, and you know NOTHING about love!"


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

كمالة من Troy برضو من اجمل الscenes

[YOUTUBE]tEDDtAzzoRk[/YOUTUBE]

-"You'll still be my enemy in the morning"
- "You are still my enemy tonight, but even enemies can show respect"



اغنية جميييلة جداً وكلماتها بسيطة بس حلوة اوي

[YOUTUBE]5IJ5YJAHEr4[/YOUTUBE]


دي معانيها مش اد كده بس الموسيقى حلوة بصراحة

[YOUTUBE]V6YhQvzCnFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2013)

أول معركة في فيلم 300.....رائعة....الكﻻم والحوار رائع....الموسيقى اجمل واروع وماشية مع الكﻻم...تعلى وتنزل معاه....حكاية!


[YOUTUBE]HdNn5TZu6R8[/YOUTUBE]

-Eearthquake !
- No Captain...Battle formations


- Spartans! Lay down your weapons
- Persians, come and get them


- Remember this day men...for it will be yours for all time


- Give them nothing, but take from them...EVERYTHING


- No prisoners!  No mercy


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2013)

حلاق اشبيلية لنصير شمة (عزف بالعود)

[YOUTUBE]U1HX3AgkfC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AxmQLkYgf3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2013)

من اجمل اللي جه في حلقات friends....تموووووت م الضحك

اقوى جملة الجملة الفظيعة اللي في الآخر:

I'm not even sorry 

ههههههههههههههههه

[YOUTUBE]m6fq3Jkh9Es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههه لا يا ديزي....

ماهو فيه كوميديا اهي 


بس هو فيلم 300 حلو بصراحة الحوار فيه حلو اوي....

انهي راجل فيهم اللي مرعب؟


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

هههههههه الراجل اللى فوق ده مرعب 

جوى من فريندز مبدع


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

اللي فوق يعني فوق العرش مثلاً؟ انتي شفتي الفيديو اصلاً طيب ؟ ^_^

- جوي مسخررررررة بس ساعات بيبقى عبيط زيادة عن اللزوم وبتمسخ منه 

اللي فظيع Ross بصراحة 

فكرتيني بحلقة مسخرة دلوقتي هاروح اجيبها


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

من الحلقات الجميلة وخصوصاً الأخيرة...تعبيرات وش روس في الاخر لا تقدر بتمن 

[YOUTUBE]md-zDIxNht4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

الاغنية دي رائعة....انا عارف اني حطيتها قبل كده بس خليني احطها تاني بكلامها وترجمتها معلش...


[YOUTUBE]okbQMjdx_k4[/YOUTUBE]

I know you fight for God
أنا عارفة انك بتحارب عشان ربنا
And you believe it's right
وانك مؤمن ان الصح
to risk you home, your life
انك تخاطر ببيتك وحياتك
to face the evil knight
عشان تحارب الفارس الشرير

,but in the darkest night
لكن في الليالي المظلمة
when our children are asleep
واطفالنا نايمين
I think about the families
بافكر في العائلات
of our enemy
بتاعت عدونا

Do they feel the same
يا ترى بيحسوا بنفس اللي بنحسه
believe in their own truth
وبيؤمنوا بحقيقتهم الخاصة بيهم؟
they must love their children
هم اكيد بيحبوا اولادهم
as fiercely as we do
بشدة زي ما احنا بنحب ولادنا جداً

We all share one thing
فيه حاجة واحدة مشتركين فيها كلنا
our hearts were given from above
قلوبنا واخدينها من فوق
and the only thing worth fighting for
والحاجة الوحيدة اللي تستاهل القتال عشانها
in this world, is love
في العالم ده كله، هي الحب

(on and on, through the years, the
على مر السنين...
war continues on
الحروب مستمرة..
Why can't we see the truth..
ليه مش قادرين نشوف الحقيقة...
we are all one
ان كلنا واحد


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

الصورة دي من الحاجات اللي ذهلتني في حياتي....
صدق او لا تصدق...معمولة بالجرافيكس....تكنولوجيا جديدة نسبياً اسمها Ray tracing

في الجرافيكس...بيتحدد كده model...فيه مربع هنا....دايرة هنا....وفيه سطوح معقدة تترسم كأنها مثلثات جنب بعض...مش هي دي المشكلة الكبيرة...المشكلة بقى تظهر، طيب بعد ما الكمبيوتر يحدد الprojection اللي هتظهر وايه مستخبي وايه باين فين...يلونها ازاي؟ (لونها الاساسي + لون الاضاءة... إلخ)

التكنولوجيا الجديدة بتمسك شعاع ضوء ورا شعاع ضوء، بانعكاساته وغيره...وتحسب الالوان بالظبط...لسه شوية على ما تدخل في الapplications بتاعتنا لكن الصورة دي توريكو ممكن توصل لايه 









اللي عايز يشوفها كبيرة يشوفها هنا:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ec/Glasses_800_edit.png


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الصورة دي من الحاجات اللي ذهلتني في حياتي....
> صدق او لا تصدق...معمولة بالجرافيكس....تكنولوجيا جديدة نسبياً اسمها Ray tracing
> 
> في الجرافيكس...بيتحدد كده model...فيه مربع هنا....دايرة هنا....وفيه سطوح معقدة تترسم كأنها مثلثات جنب بعض...مش هي دي المشكلة الكبيرة...المشكلة بقى تظهر، طيب بعد ما الكمبيوتر يحدد الprojection اللي هتظهر وايه مستخبي وايه باين فين...يلونها ازاي؟ (لونها الاساسي + لون الاضاءة... إلخ)
> ...



Amazing .....


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

Sony Center, Berlin

جميل اوي من جوه على فكرة


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

قلعة فافل Wawel Castle
في كراكوف...بولندا   Krakow, Poland

جميييلة جدددداااً


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]L_-fuX4w-5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

فيلم Gladiator....الموسيقى بتاعت ماكسيموس لما لقى مراته وابنه مقتولين ومحروقين....فظييييييعة الموسيقى حكاية!


[YOUTUBE]teT4vLkB2Q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (13 فبراير 2013)

موسيقى فيلم الوتر لفريق صحرا 
موسيقى جميلة جدا بتجمع بين الحزن والشجن والغموض 
عجبتنى اوى اوى , والفيلم كمان قصته جميلة وجديدة 
ولقيت كمان ان الموسيقى ديه مناسبة لحالتى النفسية دلوقتى :closedeye


[YOUTUBE]bW9xloC5lnM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 فبراير 2013)

موسيقى تانية من نفس الفيلم ( الوتر ) لفرقة صحرا اسمها سهران وياكى 
جميييلة جدا 


[YOUTUBE]DkoOwSlg7WA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anas2 (26 فبراير 2013)

لست من هواة الافلام الهندية لكن مؤخرا شاهدت فيلمين رائعين جدا في احدهما هناك مشهد لم استطع محوه من ذاكرتي
 في الفيلم Jab Tak Hai Jaan فيلم حديث من بطولة شاهروخان وكاترينا كيف 

تسال اكيرا وهي فتاة جائت لمخيم عسكري من اجل اعداد فيلم وثائقي حول حياة الرائد سامار الذي فكك اكثر من 104 قنابل من دون ان يصاب بخدش واحد 


تساله: لماذا لم ترتدي سترة واقية من الانفجارات حتى الان؟

سامارا: السترات الواقية من النجاة قصد بها حمايتك من الخطر , ان تحميك من الاذى او الاصابة. لكن الاكثر من القنابل هي الحياة التي تؤدي المرء, في كل زاوية هناك خيانة والم ما... لذا لو لم نرتدي السترات الواقية من القنابل لحمايتنا من اخطار الحياة  فما الفائدة من ارتدائها لتنقذنا من الموت؟ ان الحياة تقتلنا ببطء في كل يوم والقنبلة ستقلتنا مرة واحدة...


----------



## Anas2 (12 مارس 2013)

رائعة جدا, رغم انه ارتكب بعض الاخطاء لكن يظل الانجاز معجزة لطفل لا يتجاوز 3 سنوات.....


[YOUTUBE]9ji-T81Es7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2013)

موسيقى تانى لفرقة صحرا 
الموسيقى ديه جميلة جدا فيها تداخل للالات جميل جدا جدا 




[YOUTUBE]Oh-UyWVloBA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

فيه فن جميل إسمه " *Aerial Portraits* " أو آلتصوير آلجوى
وبيتم عن طريق أخد آلـ shots من آلجو 
لكن ظهر فنآن مبدع " *Craig Alan* " وعمل طفرهـ جديدة فيه بإنه يجسد آلشوتآت دى بآلنآس 
ويشكل منهم منآظر لوجوهـ مشآهير أو معآلم مهمة فى آلعآلم
ودول شوية من أعمآله 





 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 





 


*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مارس 2013)

مقطوعة موسيقية ل Yanni اسمها Playing by heart 






[YOUTUBE]SLEXl_ZuMRA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مارس 2013)

*لقيت المكتبه كلها 
[YOUTUBE]tTGjbKc-YOQ[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Tzn4YGEPVV8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3YRDtpizeS0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

العرافة والعطور الساحرة , عمر خيرت 




[YOUTUBE]xp4OL08k7sY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

موسيقى The Godfather او العراب 
عزف اندريا ريو , اجمل عازف كمان 



[YOUTUBE]CVmJhbhjPYU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

انا عارفه ان مش كتير بيحبوا مايكل جاكسون بس الاغنية ديه the Earth  او اغنية الارض من الروائع الفنية فى التاريخ 
الاغنية بتتكلم بشكل انسانى عن الدمار اللى سببه الانسان فى الارض 
اللى بيغنى فى الخلفية مع مايكل فريق ترانيم  Andrae Crouch 
انا لقيتها مترجمة كمان 
الموسيقى روعة والتصوير وصوت مايكل طبعا 




[YOUTUBE]pf3Z30tdK_4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]j1-Kevh_ZFQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DDDlxmsciqY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]f1QGnq9jUU0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nVUzMY2z284[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VZ_g2LYn5o8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LvifyY3a1OI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uRmTo44Sve0&list[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أبريل 2013)

هو كريس باعت إيه كله عندي أبيض.. دى فيديوا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو كريس باعت إيه كله عندي أبيض.. دى فيديوا



*اه فيديو يا عديمة "اليوتيوب"*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IOfKAPGfd6k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]txPQC8NB_-M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Veronicaa (2 مايو 2013)

هذا الموضوع كنت متابعاه قبل مشاركتي في المنتدى لانه اعجبني جدا ولكوني من محبي الفن.. 
احببت المشاركة فيه بهذا الفيديو الرائع جدا الذي اعتبره افضل ما شاهدت في العزف السريع الماهر:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XTC4kHJxkQ&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## Veronicaa (2 مايو 2013)

اعتذر لاني لا اعرف كيف اطلع فيديو


----------



## خادم البتول (8 مايو 2013)

*ضـوّي*

ضوي يا هالقنديل
ع بيوت كل الناس
ع ليل كل الناس
ع سطوح حليانة دواليها
ع ضياع مابعرف اساميها
وقبل الحلو مايضيع وتتجرّح مواويل
ضوي يا هالقنديل


[YOUTUBE]qOVv2gmB1XQ[/YOUTUBE]


إهداء لأغرب منتدى في العالم..
المنتدى الذي يدمن حالة الاكتئاب المزمن
(مع ميول انتحارية أحيانا)

:t33:

 * * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (8 مايو 2013)

* ما في له دوا*

يا محلا ليالي الهوى
يوم اللي التقينا سوى
والخيمة عالعالي عالعالي
كان رح بيطيرها الهوا

يا خيمة اللي عمّرها ... بالبنفســــج زنــرها
بالشجــر ع دايـــرها ... علق مراجيح الغوى
 يا محلا ليالي الهوى

يا هاك الصبح لما ... خصلة الشـــعر لمها
عناقيــــد الـ على إمه ... تقول تقول الكرم استوى
 يا محلا ليالي الهوى

منديل القصب شلتو ... بجروح الهوى غزلتو
ما في له دوا؟ سألتو ... جوابني: ما في له دوا
 يا محلا ليالي الهوى


[YOUTUBE]7mRRZwxE3aI[/YOUTUBE]
 

إهداء لآخر مرافئ الجمال: *إيمليا*، *وايت*، *رورو*، ....

مع *إهداء خاص *لكل الأحباء من *خارج *مصر:
كنتم وما زلتم بهجة هذا المنتدى وعلامته المميزة..
 خاصة إن الست الكبيرة بعافية حبتين اليومين دول بالذات!
أرجوكم لا تحرمونا من إشراقتكم

 

* * *
​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> اعتذر لاني لا اعرف كيف اطلع فيديو



ولا يهمك , استنى انا هجبلك اللينك اللى بيعرفك ازاى تحطى الفيديو


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ..
> خاصة إن الست الكبيرة بعافية حبتين اليومين دول بالذات!
> ​



مين الست الكبيرة ديه ؟ :thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> اعتذر لاني لا اعرف كيف اطلع فيديو



هنا 			#*2* هتلاقى الشرح


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول فكرنى بالست فيروز , مع انى مش بنساها وهحطلها واحدة من اكتر الاغانى اللى بحبها ليها " عندى ثقة فيك " 
فيروز يعنى لبنان , ولبنان واللبنانيين ليهم مكانة خاصة جدا فى قلبى , لبنان الارز والجمال , والتاريخ , وبيروت ست الدنى زى ما بيقولوا 



[YOUTUBE]XARZtIawMvk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

*اسمحولى اطلعكم من جنة فيروز لدقيقة بس .. لجنة طرب وديع الصافى *

[YOUTUBE]QK4_CwQgl50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اسمحولى اطلعكم من جنة فيروز لدقيقة بس .. لجنة طرب وديع الصافى *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QK4_CwQgl50[/YOUTUBE]



وديع الصافى يجنن وانتى جبتيله واحدة من اجمل اغانيه اللى بحبها


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2013)

هرجع تانى لفيروز , منقدرش نقول فيروز من غير نسم علينا الهوى من مفرق الوادى 





[YOUTUBE]3tHN30qc2cQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2013)

انا بحب محمد عبد الوهاب , بحب صوته وحنجرته وبحبله الاغنية ديه 
يامسافر وحدك , وخصوصا الجزء اللى بيقول فيه 
ودعنى من غير ما تسلم , كفاية قلبى انا مسلم 
صوته عبقرى فى الجزء ده 



[YOUTUBE]jeQt24wB8yE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Veronicaa (11 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هنا             #*2* هتلاقى الشرح



[YOUTUBE]4XTC4kHJxkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Veronicaa (11 مايو 2013)

شكرااا روز تمكنت من اظهار الفيديو


----------



## Veronicaa (14 مايو 2013)

* هل تعرفون هذا الرجل ؟!

 وقف رجل في إحدى محطات مترو في العاصمة واشنطن وبدأ يعزف الكمان؛ في صباح كانوني بارد وعزف ست قطع باخ لحوالي 45 دقيقة.
 وخلال ذلك الوقت، نظراً لأنها كانت ساعة الذروة، مر 1100 شخص من المحطة،  معظمهم في طريقهم إلى العمل. مرت ثلاث دقائق، لاحظ رجل في منتصف العمرأن  هناك ثمة من يعزف، تباطأ في سيره، وتوقف لبضع ثوان، ومن ثم هرع للحاق  بالوقت. دقيقة بعدها، تلقی عازف الكمان الدولار الأول.
 امرأة ألقت له المال بدون ان تتوقف مواصلة السير.
 شخص استند للجدارللاستماع إليه، لبضع دقائق، ثم نظر الی ساعته وبدأ المشي مرة أخرى. ومن الواضح أنه كان تأخر عن العمل.
 ان الذي دفع أكبر قدر من الاهتمام كان طفل عمره 3 سنوات الصبي. والدته  كانت تحثه علی السير لكنه توقف لإلقاء نظرة على عازف الكمان. وأخيراً، واصل  الطفل المشي، مديرا رأسه طوال الوقت. وكرر هذا الامرالعديد من الأطفال  الآخرين. جميع الآباء، دون استثناء، أجبروا اطفالهم على مواصلة السير. في  45 دقيقة من الموسيقى، لم يتوقف ويبقی لمدة من الوقت سوى 6 أشخاص. حوالي 20  قدموا له المال، ثم واصلوا السير بوتيرة طبيعية. جمع مبلغ 32 دولار.
  عندما أنهى العزف وران الصمت، لم يلاحظ ذلك احد. لم يصفق أحد، لا أحد كان  يعلم أن عازف الكمان هذا هو جوشوا بيل، واحد من الموسيقيين الموهوبين في  العالم وأنه عزف مجموعة من القطع الموسيقية الأكثر تعقيداً ، يعزف علی كمان  قيمته 3.5 مليون دولار. قبل يومين من عزفه في مترو الإنفاق، بيعت بطاقة  الدخول لحفلته في أحد مسارح في بوسطن بمتوسط $100. 
 هذه قصة حقيقية. جوشوا بيل عزف في محطة المترو ضمن تجربة نظمتها واشنطن بوست كدراسة اجتماعية حول التصور(perception) وأولويات البشر
 كانت الفكرة الاساسية هي: 
 -هل ندرك الجمال في جو غير مناسب و في ساعة غير مناسبة؟
 -هل نتوقف لنقدره؟
 -هل نتعرف على الموهبة في سياق غير متوقع؟
 واحد الاستنتاجات الممكنة من هذه التجربة يمكن أن تكون: إذا لم يكن لدينا  لحظة للتوقف والاستماع إلى واحد من أفضل الموسيقيين في العالم يعزف أفضل  موسيقى كتبت للڤيولون ، كم من الأشياء تفوتنا؟
 بعضنا يمضي حياته كاملة في التفكير في القتل والإجرام وفي هداية الناس إلى معتقداته الشخصية 
 بعضنا الآخر يغوص في مجاهل التخلف ناسياً الحصيلة العظيمة للتجارب الإنسانية المعرفية 
 إياكم أن تفوتوا السعادة وابحثوا عنها في كل مكان .

*


----------



## Veronicaa (18 مايو 2013)

موسيقى جعلتني اهيم بها.. *The Lonely Shepherd  او الراعي الصالح* لزامفير

[YOUTUBE]5BVWTrwmstE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (6 يونيو 2013)

سأجن من هذه المعزوفة, صرت مدمنة على سماعها:shutup22:

[YOUTUBE]dHyR4ZzA2R0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zezza (6 يونيو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> موسيقى جعلتني اهيم بها.. *The Lonely Shepherd  او الراعي الصالح* لزامفير
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5BVWTrwmstE[/YOUTUBE]



رجعتينى لطفولتى كنت كل يوم اسمعها 
sweet 90s


----------



## خادم البتول (6 يونيو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> سأجن من هذه المعزوفة, صرت مدمنة على سماعها:shutup22:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dHyR4ZzA2R0[/YOUTUBE]




رائعــــة.. تســـلم إيدك..
(أو بالأحرى تسلم ودانك )

بس لاحظت من كذا مشاركة إنك بتحبي الفيولين.. وده بيفكرني بالكمان المفضل بالنسبة لي: *سامويل يرفانيا*.. 

اديني بس نص ساعة ح أعمل لسعادتك تشكيلة تاكلي صوابعك وراها.. 


* * *​


----------



## Veronicaa (7 يونيو 2013)

zezza قال:


> رجعتينى لطفولتى كنت كل يوم اسمعها
> sweet 90s


راقية جدا وكلها احساس 






خادم البتول قال:


> رائعــــة.. تســـلم إيدك..
> (أو بالأحرى تسلم ودانك )
> 
> بس لاحظت من كذا مشاركة إنك بتحبي الفيولين.. وده بيفكرني بالكمان المفضل بالنسبة لي: *سامويل يرفانيا*..
> ...


انا لا احب ال violon بل اعشقه خاصة معزوفات اندري ريو تاخذني لعالم اخر
كما انني اعزف عليه 

منتظرة التشكيلة


----------



## خادم البتول (7 يونيو 2013)

* 
** قليل من الموسيقى*

*سامويل يرفانيا *هو عازف "الكمان القائد" حاليا في أوركسترا *يَـنـّي *الموسيقار العالمي الأشهر.. وحيث أن يني يلتقط عازفيه من جميع أنحاء الأرض يمكننا بثقة وصف "سامويل يرفانيا" ـ من أرمينيا ـ على أنه بالفعل واحد من أفضل عازفي الكمان في العالم، وبشهادة يني شخصيا. 

وبالطبع ما دمنا أمام يني وسامويل معا فمن *الصعب جدا *الاختيار، ولكن أقترح القطع الثلاث التالية، وسأرتبها تصاعديا حسب صعوبة الصولو الخاص بالكمان، كما ألفه يني وأداه سامويل بكل اقتدار.. القطع الثلاث من حفل يني بالولايات المتحدة 2006، وهو من أجمل وأنضج حفلاته على الإطلاق:

*
 Until The Last Moment 
*  (حتى اللحظة الأخيرة)

حوارية رقيقة جدا بين الكمان (سامويل) والبيانو (يني). صولو الكمان يبدأ تقريبا في الدقيقة 4، وكالعادة في موسيقى يني: روح الموسيقى الشرقية وحتى الأسيوية في مزيج مع الموسيقى الغربية لخلق نسيج عالمي فريد من نوعه في تاريخ الموسيقى!

[YOUTUBE]A3ork0msQ_o[/YOUTUBE]


* * *
*
 Prelude
*  (استهلال)

هذه المقطوعة بالأحرى "*صلاة*" بالمعنى الكامل للكلمة. حالة خاصة جدا من سامويل ويني، يجتمع فيها الإحساس مع المهارة، ويشترك معهما الرائع "بدرو أوستاشي"، من فنزويلا، على آلة نفخ أرمينية قديمة عمرها 3000 سنة، اسمها الـ"دودوك".

[YOUTUBE]M7d-G1Q8neg[/YOUTUBE]

 الجزء الثاني ـ بدءا من الدقيقة 6 تقريبا ـ هو مقطوعة أخرى اسمها *نوستالچيا *(حنين)، ويني في العادة يؤدي القطعتين معا هكذا. صولو الكمان القصير هنا تؤديه أعجوبة أخرى من أعاجيب هذا الأوركسترا هي *اليابانية ساياكا كاتسوكي*، وهذه المقطوعة عموما تتميز بالختام أو "*القفلة*"، لأنها نموذج لقفلات يني "الحراقة" والصعبة في تنفيذها. بدون تحليل موسيقي طويل: نلاحظ فقط الكريشندو والتصاعد المتسارع ثم كيف انتهي كل ذلك بالعكس: بجملة طويلة جدا، ثم صمت فجائي محكم بالنانو ثانية بين جميع الآلات.. وهي "قفلة" عدد محدود من الفرق في العالم الدي يمكن بالفعل أن يؤديها بهذه الدقة!

* * *
*
 For All Seasons
*  (لكل الفصول)

من المقطوعات السريعة والمبهجة والتي يتميز بها أيضا يني، وهي بالتالي الأصعب فيما يخص الصولوهات. والمقطوعة كلها صولوهات لمختلف الآلات، ولكن بالنسبة للكمان فهذا الصولو تحديدا من أشهر ما قدم سامويل يرفانيا، وهو يبدأ في الدقيقة 5 تقريبا.

[YOUTUBE]Ynv9pyPr0fg[/YOUTUBE]


* * *

الإهداء إلى الجميلة *فيرونيكا*
وإلى الزهرات *لارا*، *بتول*، *وهيفاء*
وجميع الأحباء بمنتديات الكنيسة

* * *
​


----------



## Veronicaa (7 يونيو 2013)

اسمتعت وانا ابحر في معزوفات الاسطورة ياني.. شكرا لاختيارك الذي جعلني استرخي وارتاح على الحانه بعد يوم طويل انهيه بعد 4 صباحا 

للاسف لا امتلك خاصية التقييم 

يسلم ذوقك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WDRqDRdd_a8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (6 يوليو 2013)

فكرة مفيدة للكل
اشكر مجهودك المبارك
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l3a0qDdEzM


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6SL5edk9wI4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Veronicaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

واحدة من روائع المعزوفات للغني عن التعريف *ريتشارد كلايدرمان*

[YOUTUBE]z-5ADZ9xjoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Veronicaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اي مقطوعة هذه!! البداية كفاية لادخالي في غيبوبة,,, ياه يا برامس:wub:


[YOUTUBE]HSNAy0ML-cg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Veronicaa (5 أكتوبر 2013)

من روائع الكلاسيك، ملهاش حل

[YOUTUBE]hSrOjhIppWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2Ywsb7n_Q6k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TOE_uJscZP4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3rnxlW5TrBs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## خادم البتول (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*La Solitudine*

*
إنذار على يد محضر*
تمت مصادرة هذا التوبيك بدءا من اليوم... 

طيب بلاش مصادرة... سأستأجر هذا التوبيك بدءا من اليوم من صاحبته الدكتورة *نانسي*، لأجل الرسالة اليومية للغالية *إيميلي*.. الحقيقة أنني حاولت في اليومين الماضيين على أمل إقناعها بفتح رسائل الزوار على الأقل، لكنني في النهاية فشلت بالطبع فشلا ذريعا (ولنفس السبب المعروف محليا وعالميا، وكما كتبت لي هي بنفسها: "دماغ صعايدة"! :smile01). على الجانب الآخر أيضا: لم يعد في بريدي الخاص موطئا لقدم بعد أن امتلأ بزهور الأحباء وقطرات نداهم (مع بعض ردودي عليها) والتي لا أستطيع حاليا نسخ أي منها ثم مسحها ولا حتى أرغب في ذلك، السبب الذي لأجله اضطررت منذ شهرين أن أغلق الخاص كلية حتى إشعار آخر ثم فتحت بديلا لذلك رسائل الزوار.

وعليه فكرت: إما أن أبدأ موضوعا جديدا "رسالة إلى إيميلي"، وربما يشاركني فيه الأحباء، أو أن أستعير مؤقتا ودون ضوضاء أحد الموضوعات الجانبية الموجودة بالفعل والتي تلبي الغرض.. وهو ما حدث في النهاية واستقر الأمر أخيرا على هذا التوبيك (ولو إيجار مفروش ).. علما بأنني لن أرسل بالضرورة "أغنية" أو "موسيقى" كل يوم.. كما أنني بالطبع قد اضطر للتخلف عن الحضور في بعض الأيام، وإن كنت لا أنوي ذلك قبل أن تظهر أختي الغالية وتعود للمشاركة بمشيئة الرب مع جميع الأحباء، والذين يفتقدونها لا شك مثلي ويشتاقون دائما لياسمين كلماتها وريحان معانيها.

* * *

(بالطبع لا أقصد بالمصادرة أو الاستئجار سوى المزاح .. بالعكس أرحب بجميع مشاركات الأحباء في هذا التوبيك بالذات، خاصة لو جاءت بإهداء منهم أيضا إلى الغالية إيميلي).

___________________________________


أغنية اليوم تتحدث عن الوحدة! ​ مَن فينا لم يجرب الشعور بالوحدة؟​ حتى في إيطاليا يشعرون بالوحدة.. واسمها عندهم: "سوليتودينيه"!

*La Solitudine*​ 

"لا سوليتودينيه" هي واحدة من أجمل أغنيات "*لاورا باوزيني*" نجمة إيطاليا الأولى، تغنيها اليوم بالاشتراك مع المغنية العالمية الجميلة "*لارا فابيان*"، في مباراة بينهما في الآداء ولكن دون تنافس، بل بالعكس لا تجد هذه أو تلك من الأخرى سوى التشجيع والدعم والحب أثناء الغناء كلما تفوقت في الإحساس والتعبير.

"لا سوليتودينيه" من الأغنيات التي يتراكم فيها الإحساس تدريجيا، حتى تنطلق حنجرة "لاورا باوزيني" القوية في النصف الأخير من الأغنية بضرباتها الموجعة حقا، ويكتمل صدق الإحساس مع روعة اللحن بمشاركة الكورس، الذي لا يظهر لكن صوته واضح في الخلفية وراء الصوتين الذهبيين للاورا ولارا. هذا المزيج كله معا هو ما ساهم في النهاية في نجاح الأغنية وانتشارها حول العالم، حتى رغم أن الكلمات الإيطالية لا يفهمها بالطبع أغلب المعجبين. الكلمات على أي حال ـ وكما هو متوقع ـ بالفعل تصف مشاعر امرأة في عزلتها وكيف تشعر بالوحدة.


[YOUTUBE]UR0eXZQD10g[/YOUTUBE] 

*La Solitudine*
Laura Pausini  &  Lara Fabian​ من تسجيل حي في أحد ميادين العاصمة الإيطالية روما

* * *​ 
إذا كان هذا لقاؤك الأول مع لارا فابيان (الشقراء) فقد تتعجب/تتعجبي، أو تتصور أن في حركاتها بعض "الافتعال". أبدا، هذه هي لارا الطبيعية وهذا هو أسلوبها دائما وإحساسها. لارا فابيان امرأة مرهفة إلى حد عجيب، ولعلنا نرى ذلك بوضوح في أغنيات أخرى لها مستقبلا. 

* * *
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> إنذار على يد محضر*
> تمت مصادرة هذا التوبيك بدءا من اليوم...
> 
> ...



رغم اني فعلا مش فاهمة كلماات الاغنية 
الا ان روعة ادائهم 
واحساسهم الغريب بكل كلمة 
واستمتاعهم اللي مالوش وصف ف غناء كل كلمة وصلني جدا حقيقي انا ذي ما بيقولو بالبلدي جسمي قشعر 
من احساسهم الجبار اللي وصلني 
اختيار متميز كعادتك استاذي 
حقيقي فن وابداع 
وبما انك حجزت مكان لتوجيه الرسائل لحبيبة قلوبنا كلنا ايميلي الرقيقة 
انا هحجز مكان ورا سعادتك 
علشان اهديها كلمات بسيطة 
علشان ترجع تنور المنتدى تاني بوجودها 
علشان بجد وحشانا 
ربنا يعوضك اخويا الغالي على محبتك 
ويفرح قلبك


----------



## خادم البتول (12 ديسمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> رغم اني فعلا مش فاهمة كلماات الاغنية
> الا ان روعة ادائهم
> واحساسهم الغريب بكل كلمة
> واستمتاعهم اللي مالوش وصف ف غناء كل كلمة وصلني جدا حقيقي انا ذي ما بيقولو بالبلدي جسمي قشعر
> ...





ميرسي جدا يا *موكي *على كلماتك وعلى حضورك ومشاركتك.. قلبك دليلك الجميل ده عمل بالظبط اللي كنت باتمناه، وهو اللي جابك هنا عشان تشرفيني بالمشاركة معايا وبالكتابة والتواصل مع الجميلة إيميلي.. يعني باختصار "لو ماشالتكيش الأرض نشيلك على راسنا من فوق" كما يقول المصري الجميل! 

(بالمناسبة لما "جسمك يقشعر" دي مش "بلدي" ولا حاجة.. دي بالعكس فصحى.. وبييجي منها إحساس "القشعريرة" ).

أنا كمان ح انتظر كل يوم جديدك لأختنا الغالية وبالتأكيد أنا كمان ح استمتع معاها (أو بالأحرى على حسها ) بكل اختياراتك مهما كانت بسيطة، لأن العبرة دايما بالصدق لا بالحجم ولا باللمعان ولا بالبهرجة ولا حتى بالجهد.. (شوفي مثلا جلسة فقط بآلة العود زي اللي ح ابعتها النهاردة دي أد إيه ممكن تكون جميلة ومؤثرة وأهم بكتير من إنتاج بالملايين كما في برامج المنوعات أو في أي "سبوبة" من اللي بقينا بنشوفها حاليا)! مرة تانية ميرسي يا *نسمتنا* على حضورك وفي انتظارك دائما. :16_4_10:

​* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*
أسعد الله مساء الأميرة*
(ونسمة المنتدى موكي وكل الأحباء الحضور)

هذه ليلة خاصة جدا.. هذه الليلة
*ليــلة مصريـــة*

ليلة أبدأها مع عمي وشيخي وأستاذي *عمار الشريعي*، وأختمها أيضا بعمي وشيخي وأستاذي *فؤاد حداد*. الأغنية الأولى تغنيها هدى عمار مع أبيها الفني الأستاذ عمار، من ألحانه وكلمات "المعلم" سيد حجاب، وهي من أجمل أغاني مصر الحديثة بلا شك، لكنها من حيث أصلها إحدى أغاني فيلم "كتيبة الإعدام". الأغنية الثانية ـ هنا القاهرة ـ هي أغنية على الحجار، أيضا ألحان الأستاذ وكلمات المعلم. الثالثة ـ العروسة ـ لحنها ملحن شاب مغمور بكل أسف (الجميل محمود عزت ـ على ما أذكر)، والكلمات طبعا لأبو الشعراء وشيخ شيوخ الشعر المصري فؤاد حداد. حقا صدق حداد حين كتب عن نفسه يوما:

أنا والد الشـعرا 
فـؤاد حــداد
 أيوه.. أنا الوالـد..
ويـامـا ولاد


ولقد اعترف "الولاد" جميعا بأبوة حداد دون جدال، بما فيهم "عم نجم" الذي رحل عنا منذ قليل رغم كل نرجسيته المعروفة. كان نجم بالأحرى يعتبر حداد هو أول "العظماء السبعة" كما نسميهم: بيرم، جاهين، الأبنودي، حجاب.. إلخ (وبالطبع لم ينسى نجم أن يضع نفسه دائما بين هؤلاء العظماء). 

أما فؤاد حداد فقد كان هو نفسه قصيدة متعددة الألوان: فهو مصري جدا، لكنه أيضا لبناني من جهة الأب، سوري من جهة الأم! وهو مسيحي جدا، لكنه أيضا مسلم، ثم شيوعي وربما ملحد، ثم صوفي مجذوب في نور "الحضرة الزكية" آخر دواوينه!


تحياتي في الختام لصاحبة السمو مع تمنياتي لها وللجميع بسهرة سعيدة. :16_4_10:


* * *


*حــــبيبتي*
هدى عمار ـ كلمات سيد حجاب وألحان عمار الشريعي 
في جلسة فنية جميلة مع الشريعي والحجار والشاعر جمال بخيت باستضافة الإعلامي محمود سعد

 
[YOUTUBE]--57nHDjbIo[/YOUTUBE]


حبيبتي من ضفايرها طل القمر
 وبين شــــفايفها نــدى الورد بــات
 ضحكتها بتهز الشجر والحجر
 وحنانها بيصحّي الحياة في النبات
 
 حبيبتي بتعلـّمني أحب الحياة
 من حبي فيها حياتي شمس وربيع
 والحب في الدنيا دي طوق النجاة
 لولاه يضيع قلب المحب الوديع
 
 يا حلوة يا بلدنا يا نيل سلسبيل
 بحـــبك انتي رفعــنا راســنا لفوق
 لو الزمن ليـّل ما يرهــبنا ليـــل
 شوقنا ف عروقنا يصحّي شمس الشروق
 
 الحلوة قلب كبير يضم الولاد
 وزاد وزوادة وضِلة وسبيل
 الموت والاستشهاد عشانها ميلاد
 وكلنا عشّـاق ترابها النبيل

* * *

*هنا القاهــــرة*
على الحجار ـ كلمات سيد حجاب وألحان عمار الشريعي

[YOUTUBE]536OylvB0jc[/YOUTUBE]

هنا القاهرة
 هنا القاهرة الساحرة الآسِرة الهادرة السـاهرة السـادرة السافرة
 هنا القاهرة الزاهــرة العاطـرة الشـاعرة النيّـرة الخيّـرة الطـاهـرة
 هنا القاهرة الصابرة الســاخرة القـادرة المُنـذرة الثـائرة الظـافرة

 هنا القاهرة
 صدى الهمس في الزحمة والشوشرة
 أسى الوحدة في اللمة والنتورة
 هنا الحب والكدب والمنظرة
 نشا الغش في الوش والافترا
 هنا القرش والرش والقش والسمسرة
 هنا الحب والحق والرحمة والمغفرة

 هنا القاهرة
 وانا ف قلب دوامتك الدايرة بينا
 بصرّخ.. بحبّـك.. يا أجمل مدينة
 يا ضحكة حزينة.. يا طايشة ورزينة
 بحبّك واعفـّر جبيني في ترابك
 واعيش في رحابِك واقف جنب بابك
 جنايني أروي بالدم وردة شبابك
 يا زينة جنينة حياتنا اللعينة
 بحبّك بحبّك بحبّك بحبّك
 بحبّك يا بنت اللذينة
 بحبّك

* * *


*العروســـة*
على الحجار ـ كلمات فؤاد حداد وألحان محمود عزت
(صولو البداية على آلة الناي: الفنان عبد الله حلمي)

[YOUTUBE]dCm4tf0r-js[/YOUTUBE]

(النص الكامل)

يالعروســـة اللى بتغســل
 خلجــاتها فى خليــجى
 من شــفايفك تمر معســل
 دوقى قلبى خـس مليجـى
 
 آه يا هز النخل جيب لى
 طرح بحرى وطرح جبلى
 والفقيــــرة تحتكملى
 ف المرايا اللى تزغلل
 يالعروســـة
 
 اللى بايته ع الحصيرة
 لف خلخالها الجزيرة
 علقــتنى بالضفيرة
 الغزاله ام الغـُُزيـّـل
 يالعروســـة
 
 شفت كوعك لما شمّر
 قلت فل .. قلت مرمر
 العجــين التانى خمّر
 والدراع لسه مخدل
 يالعروســـة
 
 شفت عودها لما جانى
 عـودهــا لما طــل تـانى
 كنت ماشى وراح تنانى
 قال ماكنشى الخالى يُشغـَـل
 يالعروســـة
 
 الحكايــة لســه فيها
 يا محاسن .. يا فكيهه
 كل ضحكة بتضحكيها
 قلبى من جواه يهـلل
 يالعروســـة
 
 آه ياما وآه وياما
 قلبى بيقوم القيامة
 لما تمشى بالسلامة
 ولما كل الشمس تنزل
 يالعروســـة
 
 يالعروســـة اللى بتغســل
 خلجــاتها فى خليــجى
 من شــفايفك تمر معســل
 دوقى قلبى خـس مليجـى

* * * 
 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*طبعا الاغانى اللى منزلها جو منتهى الابداع 
وكلها اغانى روعة 
انا بقى على قدى بس اغنية بحبها وبموت فيها وفى كلماتها 
اغنية شيكا بيكا "سعاد حسنى"
بهديها لايمى حبيبة قلبى 

[YOUTUBE]apLhE_JpE2U[/YOUTUBE]

شيكا بيكا وبولتيكا . .
 ومقالب أنتيكا . . 
 ولا تزعل ولا تحزن . .
 اضحك برضه ياويكا . . 
 هاهاها . . ع الشيكا بيكا . . 

 أنا باضحك من قلبى يا جماعة . . 
 مع انى راح منى ولاعة . . 
 وبطاقتى فى جاكتة سرقوها . . 
 وغتاتة كمان لهفوا الشماعة . . 
 بقيت أرجف من السقعه . . لكن باضحك . . 

 أنا راح منى كمان حاجة كبيرة . . 
 أكبر من انى اجيب لها سيرة . . 
 قلبى بيزغزع روحه بروحه . . 
 علشان يمسح منه التكشيرة . . 
 ادعوا له ينساها بقى . . ويضحك . .

 ها تقولى الشيكا بيكا
 ايه هىّ . . 
 الفرقة . . والحرقة . . والغرقة . . 
 والرومبة فى البمبة الذرية . . 
 بدل ما نطق . . ولا لاء نضحك 
اجمل وردة لاجمل ايمى 







*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ايميلي الغالية على قلبي 
اولا ... هقولك حقيقي مفتقداكي جدا 
و عارفة كدة لما تحسي ان في حد غالي عليكي 
موجود بس مش قادر يشارك 
تحسي كدة عارفة لا بقى ماليش دعوةةةة 
ده موجود عايزة اشوفه منور الدنيا 
مش عايزة اشوفه زعلان.. مضايق.. شايل هم 

ماليش دعوة بقى هفضل انده عليكي كدة لحد ما تيجي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالية عليا بجد 

ممممممممم 
انا جيت واديا مش فاضية جيت بحاجة 
ناس بيقولوا عليها غنييييووووة 
اي اغنية ههههههههههههه
ناس بيقولوا عليها 
ترنيمة 

بس هي في جميع الحالات من اجمل ما سمعت
وخصوصا اني بعتبرها 
ترنيمة 
بحسها كدة 
بغنيها لحبيبي يسوع و بشكره على اللي بيعمله معايا 

قولت بقى اجيبها لايميلي تسمعها معايا 
وهي

you raise me up 
- josh groban

يلا بقى اسمعيها معايا 
[YOUTUBE]oni0tO_HN30[/YOUTUBE]

يااااااااااااارب تعجبك 

الي اخويا خادم البتول 
متشكرة لانك سمحتلنا نكون هنا و ننادي على ايميلي معااااااااااك 
ربنا يعوضك على محبتك 
و يفرح قلبك​


----------



## خادم البتول (13 ديسمبر 2013)

ياولاد الإيييييه!! ده كل واحدة فيكم حرقت لي غنوة كانت موجودة بالفعل في البروجرام! :smile01 ماشي يا بنات ماااااشي.. صحيح: علمناهم الشحاته! قال وعاملين غلابة ومتواضعين عشان يخدعوني.. فعلا ياما تحت السواهي! :smile01 وبعدين يا *رورو *هانم: إزاي أصلا تقولي "*على قدي*" وانتي جايبة معاكي "المتوحشة" شخصيا؟ هي *سعاد حسني* دي حصل زيها تاني في الكون؟  أي حاجة السندريللا فيها أكيد ح تكون جميلة.. والأهم من كده: أي حاجة من *رورو *طبعا لازم تكون روعة!  ميرسي يا رورو على حضورك اللي أسعدني جدا وبالتأكيد أسعد أميرتنا ـ الحاضرة الغائبة. 


[YOUTUBE]ZgJx8k_Fl0Q[/YOUTUBE]

شوفيها هنا بقا بطبيعتها يا حبيبي بعيد عن الكاميرا.. وخدي بالك بالذات بعد الدقيقة 4 تقريبا: لما بتغلط في اسم الفيلم "الضحايا" بدل "الخطايا"، وبعدين مفيد فوزي بيفكـّرها، تقوم في أقل من ثانية تخرج من شخصيتها وتقول: "قال ضحايا قال"! يسألها: انتي قلتي الضحايا؟ ترد: "آه، هههههه"! باختصار شخصية فذة مع كل بساطتها ورقتها.. مش محتاجة تشعر بالحرج أو تقدم مبررات، حتى لو بتسجّل *تليفزيون *وأمام *ملايين*.. كأنها ببساطة بتقول: أنا عملت غلطة تضحّك، طيب ليه مانضحكش عليها سوا؟ "قال ضحايا قال ـ هههههه"!  طبعا كل اللي بحكيه ده حصل بسرعة جدا وخد يادوب *ثانية *واحدة، بس أد كده معناه ودلالته عند تحليله.. وهي دي *السندريللا*!​ 
* * *
​أما السنيوريتا *موكي *فتحياتي أولا لذوقك الرفيع ولأنها بالفعل أغنية من أجمل أغاني العالم.. ومش بس كانت في البروجرام وإنما كانت خلاص ع الباب.. بس طبعا ما تغلاش عليكي، بالعكس منك انتي أحلى بكتييييير، وفي الآخر كله لإيمي. أنا في المقابل ح اهديكي *انتي* شخصيا النسخة اللي عندي لأنك بصراحة يا موكي تستحقيها عن *جدارة*، وهي نفس الأغنية لكن بتوزيع مختلف قليلا وبآداء بنات ـ أو بالأحرى فراشات وقمرات ـ مجموعة "كيلتك وومان".  (وفيه هنـــا كمان حفلة تانية جميلة لنفس الأغنية ومن نفس الفريق). 


[YOUTUBE]Yfwlj0gba_k[/YOUTUBE]​

ميرسي ليكي إنتي يا موكي لأن أنا بالعكس اللي سعيد بحضورك ومشاركاتك، وأيضا رورو، أشكركم من قلبي. :16_4_10:


* * *​​


----------



## خادم البتول (13 ديسمبر 2013)

​ 


 *
نـــزار قبـــاني*​ 1923 - 1998​ 
*ياسيدتي:*​ *أنتِ خلاصة كل الشعر*​ *ووردة كل الحريات*​ *يكفي أن أتهجى اسمك*​ *حتى أصبح ملكَ الشعر*​ *وفرعونَ الكلمات*​ *يكفي أن تعشقني امرأة مثلك*​ *حتى أدخلَ في كتبِ التاريخِ*​ *وتـُرفع من أجلى الرايات

*​
حين نتحدث عن نزار فإننا نتحدث عن الحب. لكن الحب عند شاعرنا الكبير يختلف كثيرا عما نعرفه. الحب عند نزار *مواجهة وتمرد وثورة*. الحب *إعصار *يكسر ويضرب ويقلع ويبلع. عند تزار: "الحب مواجهة كبرى - إبحار ضد التيار - صلب وعذاب ودموع - ورحيل بين الأقمار"، ذلك أن نزار لا يؤمن بالحب إن لم يكن ثوريا: "إني لا أؤمن في حب لا يحمل نزق الثوار - لا يكسر كل الأسوار - لا يضرب مثل الإعصار - أه لو حبك يبلعني - يقلعني مثل الإعصار"! ذلك ببساطة هو تعبير شاعرنا عن فكرة *الخلق* التي ينطوي الحب عليها، وهي فكرة أدركها نزار وكان أول من قدمها للثقافة والوجدان العربي. عرف نزار أن الحب في جوهره "خلق"، والخلق بطبيعته *قاس*لا حنون. في هذا السياق نفسه يقول الفيلسوف الكبير *نيتشه *على سبيل المثال: "المحبون الكبار كالفنانين الكبار: *قســـاة*، ذلك أن الحب داخلهم عظيم، والحب لا يعنيه أن يُسعد المحبوب أو أن يرضيه، وإنما أن *يخلقه*"!​ 
 Love is not to please. Love is to *create *​ 
 نعم، المحب والمحبوب كلاهما يتخلق بالحب ويتبدل ويتغير. الخلق هو جوهر الحب ومعناه الأعمق. لذلك فالمحب العظيم هو في الحقيقة رب يتأله في الكون. إله يخلق بالحب حتى دون أن يدري أو يقصد. وهو إله يجعل من المحبوبة إلهة في المقابل! كان ذك بالضبط هو ما فعل نزار: فقط كان يحب، وكان حبه عظيما. نستطيع في معظم قصائد نزار أن نلمح هذه "الألوهة" الضمنية وهذه القدرة الفذة على "*خلق*" و"*تكوين*" المرآة أو على الأقل إعادة "*صياغتها*". الأمثلة عديدة ولكن لنتأمل على سبيل المثال هذا المطلع من إحدى قصائده لنكتشف كيف كان نزار يخلق حبيبته حقا، أو يعيد خلقها، وهو في هذا المطلع بالذات يكاد يقولها صراحة: 
 
لست معمارياً شهيراً 
ولا نحاتا من نحاتي عصر النهضة 
وليس لدي تاريخ طويل مع الرخام 
ولكنني أود أن أذكرك *بما فعلته يداي* 
*لصياغة *جسدك الجميل 
وتزيينه بالأزهار .. والنجوم .. والقصائد 
ومنمنمات الخط الكوفي 
 
لا أريد أن أستعرض مواهبي في *إعادة كتابتك* 
*وإعادة طبعك *
*وإعادة تنقيطك من الألف .. إلى الياء *
فليس من عادتي أن أعلن عن أي كتاب جديد *كتبته *
وعن أي امرأة كان لي شرف عشقها 
وشرف* تأليفها من قمة رأسها 
حتى أصابع قدميها *
فهذا موقف لا يليق بتاريخي الشعري 
ولا بكرامة حبيباتي
 
لا أريد أن أقدم لك حساباً 
*عن عدد الشامات التي زرعتها على فضة كتفيك 
وعن عدد القناديل التي علقتها في شوارع عينيك 
وعن عدد الأسماك التي ربيتها في خلجانك 
وعن عدد النجوم التي وجدتها تحت قمصانك 
وعن عدد الحمائم التي خبأتها بين نهديك *
فهذا موقف لا يليق بكبرياء رجولتي 
وكبرياء نهديك
. . . . . . . .


* * *​
يطول الحديث لا شك عن نزار، لكن هذه فقط مجرد مقدمة (بعض مما كتبت سابقا عن نزار وقد نقلته الآن هنا لأجل أميرتنا، تقريبا دون تعديل).

أما اليوم فألتمس من صاحبة السمو الموافقة على نقلي من "ديوان الغناء" إلى "ديوان الشعر" أو أي ديوان آخر من دواوين الفن الجميل، سواء بـ"قصر الفراشة" في الشمال حيث تقيم صاحبة السمو مع حاشيتها، أو بـ"سراي اللؤلؤ" في الجنوب حيث تقيم العائلة المالكة. أرفع هذا الالتماس إليكم وأحيطكم علما أن جناب الكونتيسة *رورو *وجناب البارونة *موكي*، شقيقات سموّكم، قد حضرن بالفعل إلى ديوان الغناء وبدأن المشاركة فيه بأفضل ما لديهم من زمرد وياقوت وجواهر. في انتظار موافقتكم الكريمة أبدأ هذا النقل في ساعته وتاريخه، وأرفع لسموكم الآن هذه القصائد الثلاث من بستان الشاعر *نزار قباني *راجيا أن تحوز على إعجابكم. المخلص: توقيع ـ وكيل عام الديوان الملكي للموسيقى والغناء. ​
* * *​ 

[YOUTUBE]3CZbISh022M[/YOUTUBE]
نــــزار قبـــــاني​ *
القـــــــرار*

إني عشقتكِ .. واتخذت قَراري 
فلمن أُقدم - يا ترى – أَعذاري 
لا سلطةً في الحب تعلو سلطتي 
فالرأيُ رأيي .. والخيارُ خِياري 
هذي أحاسيسي .. 
فلا تتدخلي أرجوكِ 
بين البحرِ والبحّارِ 
ماذا أَخافُ؟ 
أنا الشرائعُ كلها.. 
وأنا المحيط وأنتِ من أنهاري 
وأنا النســاءُ .. 
جعلتهن خواتماً بأصابعي .. 
وكواكباً بِمداري 
خَليكِ صامتةً .. ولا تتكلمي 
فأنا أُدير مع النساء حواري 
وأنا الذي أُعطي مراسيمَ الهوى 
للواقفاتِ أمامَ باب مَزاري 
وأنا أُرتبُ دولتي .. وخرائطي 
وأنا الذي أختارُ لونَ بحاري 
وأنا أُقررُ مَنْ سيدخلُ جنتي 
وأنا أُقررُ منْ سيدخلُ ناري 
أنا في الهوى مُتَحكم .. متسلطٌ
 في كل عِشقِ نَكهة استعمارِ 
فاستَسلِمي لإرادتي ومشيئتي 
واستقبِلي بطفولةٍ أمطاري 
إن كان عندي ما أقولُ .. فإنني 
سأقولُه للواحدِ القهارِ 

عَيْنَاكِ وَحْدَهُما هُمَا شَرْعيَّتي 
مراكبي، وصديقَتَا أسْفَاري 
إنْ كانَ لي وَطَنٌ .. فوجهُكِ موطني 
أو كانَ لي دارٌ .. فحبُّكِ داري 
مَنْ ذا يُحاسبني عليكِ
 وأنتِ لي هِبَةُ السماء
 ونِعْمةُ الأقدارِ؟ 
مَنْ ذا يُحاسبني على ما في دمي 
مِنْ لُؤلُؤٍ .. وزُمُرُّدٍ .. ومَحَارِ؟ 
أَيُناقِشُونَ الديكَ في ألوانِهِ؟ 
وشقائقَ النُعْمانِ في نَوَّارِ؟ 
يا أنتِ .. يا سُلْطَانتي، ومليكتي 
يا كوكبي البحريَّ .. يا عَشْتَاري 
إني أُحبُّكِ .. دونَ أيِّ تحفُّظٍ 
وأعيشُ فيكِ ولادتي .. ودماري 
إنّي اقْتَرَفْتُكِ عامداً مُتَعمِّداً 
إنْ كنتِ عاراً .. يا لروعةِ عاري 

ماذا أخافُ؟ ومَنْ أخافُ؟ 
أنا الذي نامَ الزمانُ 
على صدى أوتاري 
وأنا مفاتيحُ القصيدةِ في يدي 
من قبل بَشَّارٍ .. ومن مِهْيَارِ 
وأنا جعلتُ الشِعْرَ خُبزاً ساخناً 
وجعلتُهُ ثَمَراً على الأشجارِ 
سافرتُ في بَحْرِ النساءِ .. ولم أزَلْ 
من يومِهَا - مقطوعةً أخباري 

يا غابةً تمشي على أقدامها 
وتَرُشُّني يقُرُنْفُلٍ وبَهَارِ 
شَفَتاكِ تشتعلانِ مثلَ فضيحةٍ 
والناهدانِ بحالة استِنْفَارِ 
وعَلاقتي بهما تَظَلُّ حميمةً 
كَعَلاقةِ الثُوَّارِ بالثُوَّارِ 
أَصَغيرتي .. إنَّ السفينةَ أَبْحَرتْ 
فَتَكَوَّمي كَحَمَامةٍ بجواري 
ما عادَ يَنْفعُكِ البُكَاءُ ولا الأسى 
فلقدْ عشِــقْتُكِ.. 
واتَّخَذْتُ قراري 



* * *​ 

[YOUTUBE]-gMq-6XtngE[/YOUTUBE]​ أحبك جدا ـ إلقاء كاظم الساهر​ *
أحبـــك جـــدا* 

أحبك جداً 
وأعرفُ أن الطريقَ إلى المستحيل طويـل 
وأعرفُ أنكِ ستّ النساء 
وليسَ لديّ بديـل 
وأعرفُ أن زمانَ الحنيـنِِ انتهى 
وماتَ الكلامُ الجميل 
فماذا أقول؟ 

أحبك جداً 
وأعرفُ أني أعيشُ بمنفى 
وأنتِ بمنفى 
وبيني وبينك 
ريحٌ 
وغيمٌ 
وبرقٌ 
 ورعدٌ 
وثلـجٌ 
ونـــــــــار 
وأعرفُ أن الوصولَ لعينيكِ وهمٌ 
وأعرفُ أن الوصولَ إليكِ انتحـار 
ويسعدني أن أمزق نفسي 
لأجلكِ أيتها الغالية 
ولو خيّروني 
لكررتُ حبكِ للمرةِ الثانية 
أيا من غزلتُ قميصكِ من ورقاتِ الشجر 
أيا من حميتكِ بالصبرِ من قطراتِ المطر 
 أحبك جداً 
وأعرفُ أني أسافر 
في بحرِ عينيكِ دون يقين 
وأتركُ عقلي ورائي وأركض 
أركض 
أركضُ خلف جنونـي 
أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها 
سألتكِ بالله لا تتركيني 
فماذا أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني 
أحبكِ جداً وجداً وجداً 
وأرفضُ من نــارِ حبكِ أن أستقيلا 
وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشقِ أن يستقيلا؟ 
وما همّني 
إن خرجت من الحب حيا 
وما همّني 
إن خرجت قتيلا
 
 

* * *​ 

[YOUTUBE]sTST_zvU0DI[/YOUTUBE]​ من حوار نزار قباني مع الشاعر والإعلامي الكبير فاروق شوشة​ *
أحلى خبـر* 

كتبتُ (أُحبكِ) فوقَ جدار القَمَرْ 
(أحبكِ جداً)
 كما لا أحبّكِ يوماً بشَرْ 
ألمْ تقرأيها؟ 
بخطّ يدي 
فوق سُور القَمَرْ 
وفوق كراسي الحديقةِ 
فوقَ جذوع الشَجَرْ 
وفوق السنابلِ فوق الجداولِ فوقَ الثَمَرْ 
وفوق الكواكب تمسح عنها غُبارَ السَفَرْ 

حفرتُ (أُحبّكِ) فوق عقيق السَحَرْ 
حفرتُ حدودَ السماءِ حفرتُ القَدَرْ 
ألم تُبْصريها؟ 
على وَرَقات الزهَرْ 
على الجسر، والنهر، والمنحدرْ 
على صَدَفاتِ البحار على قَطَراتِ المطرْ 
ألم تَلْمحيها؟ 
على كلّ غصنٍ وكل حصاةٍ، وكلّ حجرْ 

كتبتُ على دفتر الشمس 
أحلى خبرْ 
(أحبّكِ جداً)
 فليتكِ كنتِ قرأتِ الخبرْ


* * *​ 

أخر كلام:​*قرأت كتاب الأنوثة حرفا حرفا..
**ولا زلت أجهل ماذا يدور برأس النساء!*​نزار قباني​ 
* * *

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

*خآدم و رورو وموكى *, مش عآرفة أشكركم إزآى على محبتكم
وعلى آلروآئع دى بجد
أتمنى تكونوآ دآيماً بخير وزى مآ إنتم ..أنقيآء شفآفين ورآئعيين

بم إنى دخلت آلتوبيكـ دآ مآينفعش آجى فآضية
وبم إن خآدم أعلنهآ شعر وأدب , فجبتلكم معآيآ قصآصآت من أجمل مآ قريت للرآئعة " *غآدة آلسمآن* " 
ومن أجمل مآ قريت عن آلحب عمومآً
كمآن هى غآلية عليآ علشآن كآنت أول حآجة أقرآهآ ليهآ وبسببهآ خليتنى أكر كل كتآبآتهآ
ومش عآرفة ليه سآعتهآ حسيتهآ بترد فيهآ على نزآر ..! فيهآ نكهة آلثورية آلنزآرية إللى أتكلم عليهآ خآدم

فـ بهديهآ لأروآحكم آلجميلة وآلمُحبة 



*صبآح آلحب*
وتنمو بيننآ يآ طفل آلريآح 
تلكـ آلألفة آلجآئعة ،
وذلكـ آلشعور آلكثيف آلحآد
آلذى لآ أجد له إسماً
ومن بعض أسمآئه آلحب ...

*منذ عرفتكـ*
عآدت آلسعآدة تقطننى
لمجرد أننآ نقطن كوكباً وآحداً وتشرق علينآ شمساً وآحدة
رآئع إننى عرفتكـ
وأسميتكـ آلفرح .. آلفرح
وكل صبآح أنهض من رمآدى
وأستيقظ على صوتى وأنآ أقول لكـ :
صبآح آلحب أيهآ آلفرح

*ولأنى أحب *
صآر كل مآ ألمسه بيدى
يستحيل ضوءاً
ولأنى أحبكـ 
أحب رجآل آلعآلم كله
وأحب أطفآله وأشجآره وبحآره وكآئنآته
وصيآديه وأسمآكه ومجرميه وجرحآه
وأصآبع آلأسآتذة آلملوثة بآلطبآشير
ونوآفذ آلمستشفيآت آلعآرية من آلستآئر
لأنى أحبكـ
عآد آلجنون يسكننى
وآلفرح يشتعل
فى قآرآت روحى آلمنطفئة
لأنى أحبكـ
عآدت آلألوآن إلى آلدنيآ
بعد أن كآنت سودآء ورمآدية
كآلأفلآم آلقديمة آلصآمتة وآلمهترئة
عآد آلغنآء إلى آلحنآجر وآلحقول
وعآد قلبى إلى آلركض فى آلغآبآت
مغنياً ولآهثاً كغزآل صغير ومتمرد
فى شخصيتكـ ذآت آلأبعآد آللآ منتهية
رجل جديد فى كل يوم
ولى معكـ فى كل يوم حب جديد
وبإستمرآر 
أخونكـ معكـ 
وأمآرس لذة آلخيآنة بكـ

*كل شئ صآر أسمكـ*
صآر صوتكـ
وحتى حينمآ أحآول آلهرب منكـ
إلى برآرى آلنوم
ويتصآدف أن يكون سآعدى
قرب أذنى
أنصت لتكآت سآعتى 
فهى تردد أسمكـ
ثآنية بثآنية

ولم ( *أقع* ) فى آلحب
لقد مشيت إليه بخطى ثآبته
مفتوحة آلعينين حتى أقصى مدآهمآ
إنى ( *وآقفة *) فى آلحب
لآ ( *وآقعة* ) فى آلحب





*.،*​


----------



## خادم البتول (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*سيدي يا سيدي على الجمال *

أنا بالصدفة لسه داخل أونلاين كعادتي لدقائق كل يوم قبل الفجر (عشان بس أراجع "الغلة" بتاع الكوافير مع رورو وآخد حسابي ) ولكن إذا باسمك منوّر ومعاكي كمان غادة السمان شخصيا! بالتالي لا أملك غير: سيدي يا سيدي ع الجمال! 

أهلا أهلا سمو الأميرة.. خطوة عزيزة.. بالمناسبة أنا فاكر إن كان فيه بينا "دييييل" كده وعارف إن الصعايدة كلمتهم واحدة، فيا ترى يا هلترى عندك خبر ليه الجميل لم يحفظ الوعود والعهود؟ 

على أي حال مقبول منك كل اللي تجودي بيه.. رسالة كل 3 أيام بردو رضا.. نحمدوه ونشكر فضله.. أسعدني حضورك كثيرا يا أختي الغالية وربنا ما يحرمنا من طلتك الحلوة. كمان ميرسي جدا على الكلمات الروعة اللي انتي أتحفتينا بيها دي من إبداعات غادة السمان! بس أنا طماع وسأنتظر المزيد.. غدا حسب الوعد أو في أقرب فرصة.. ويجعلها عمار بيوت المُحسنين. 


* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (14 ديسمبر 2013)

الأحباء *كريس وبتول*: أشكركم على تشجيعكم وعلى كل التقييمات والكلمات الغالية، وخاصة بتول سامحيني لعدم التفاعل حاليا مع أي موضوعات، لأن أنا شايف اسمك منور "*دوبل*" في مراية المنتدى وشكلك عاملة مواضيع قنابل حلوة كعادتك!  أما اختياراتي فصدقوني ليس عندي أي فكرة عما أختار ولا أعرف شخصيا ما هي "الرسالة الجديدة" إلا قبلها بساعة فقط أو ساعتين! كله في النهاية من وحي *إيميلي *صديقتنا الجميلة.. وإذا أردتم السلسلة كاملة وبدقة: فكله في النهاية من فيض نور الله ما دام جميلا، منه إليها، ثم منها إليّ، ثم مني إليها وإليكم! 

أشكر محبتكم كثيرا وأنتظر مشاركاتكم ومختاراتكم معي ومع *رورو *و*موكي* كلما سمح لديكم الوقت. تحياتي ومحبتي. 

​* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ده باين السهرة هتحلى مع نزار قبانى 
مش قادرة اوصف مدى حبى للرجل ده ولكل كلمة بيكتبها 
وخصوصا كلماته بصوت كاظم واااااااااو يجنن 
جيتلكم اغينة من كلماته يارب تعجبكم 
هى لكاظم حبيب قلبى 
الاغنية دى انا بعشقها وبعيش معاها فى عالم تانى 
[YOUTUBE]IOjljEMuA2Y[/YOUTUBE]

وإني احبك .. لكن .. 
أخاف .. أخاف التورط فيكِ .. التعلق فيك ِ .. التوحد فيكِ 
وإني احبك 
فقد علمتني التجارب .. أن أتجنب عشق النساء ... 
وموج البحار .. وإني احبك 
دعيني اصب لك الشاي .. أنت خرافية الحسن هذا الصباح 
دعيني أترجم بعض كلام المقاعد وهي ترحب فيكِ 
دعيني اعبر عما يدور ببال الفناجين وهي تفكر في شفتيكِ 
أأعجبك الشاي ؟؟ 
وهل تكتفين كما كنتِ دوماً بقطعة سُكر؟! 
أما أنا 
فأفضل وجهك من غير سكر .. 
دعيني اقول بكل اللغات ولا تعرفين 
أحبك انتِ 
احبك أنتِ 
دعيني افتش عن مفرادت تكون بحجم حنيني إليكِ 
دعيني افكر عنكِ .. وأشتاق عنك ِ .. وأبكي واضحك عنكِ 
والغي المسافات بين الخيال وبين اليقين .. 
دعيني انادي عليكِ بكل حروف النداء .. 
لعلي اذا ما تغنيت باسمكِ من شفتي تولدين 
دعيني اؤسس دولة عشق .. 
دولة عشق تكونين انت المليكة فيها .. 
وأصبح فيها أنا أنا أنا ... أعظم العاشقين 
وإني أحِبُكِ

الاغنية دى رائعة بمعنى الكلمة 
كل كلمة فيها ليها معنى بيخدنى لعالم تانى 
بتمنى تسمعوها هتعجبكم جدا 
بهدى الاغنية دى لكل اخواتى الغاليين 
ايمى وموكى وبتول وروز وجو 
وكل اللى بيدخل التوبيك 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

وعلي سيرة اجمل دويتو القصير كاظم والعملاق القباني
خلونا نسمع الاغنيه دي من اجمل ماكتب نزار
ومن اروع ماغني كاظم 

[YOUTUBE]xMPGV1CGMd8[/YOUTUBE]

علمني حبك إن احزن
وأنا محتاج منذ عصور لآمرة تجعلني احزن
لأمراه ابكي فوق ذراعيها مثل العصفور
لأمراه تجمع أجزائي كشظايا البلور المكسور
علمني حبك سيدتي أسوء عادات
علمني افتح فنجاني في الليلة آلاف المرات
وأجرب طب العطارين واطرق باب العرافات
علمني أن اخرج من بيتي لأمشط أرصفة الطرقات
وأطارد وجهك في الأمطار وفي أضواء السيارات
والملم من عينيكِ ملاين النجمات
يا امرأة دوخت الدنيا يا وجعي يا وجع النايات
أدخلني حبك سيدتي مدن الأحزان
وأنا من قبلك لم ادخل مدن الأحزان
لم اعرف أبدا أن الدمع هو الإنسان
أن الإنسان بلا حزن ذكرى إنسان
علمني حبك أن أتصرف كالصبيان
أن ارسم وجهك بالطبشور على الحيطان
يا امرأة قلبت تاريخي
آني مذبوح فيكِ من الشريان إلى الشريان
علمني حبك كيف الحب يغير خارطة الأزمان
علمني حين أحب تكف الأرض عن الدوران
علمني حبك أشياء ما كانت أبدا في الحسبان
فقرات أقاصيص الأطفال
دخلت قصور ملوك الجان
وحلمت بان تتزوجني بنت السلطان
تلك العيناها أصفى من ماء الخلجان
تلك الشفتاها أشهى من زهر الرمان
وحلمت باني اخطفها مثل الفرسان
وحلمت باني اهديها أطواق اللؤلؤ والمرجان
علمني حبك يا سيدتي ما الهذيان
علمني كيف يمر العمر
ولا تأتى بنت السلطان ..
 					 					:t23::t23:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعشق الاغنية دى يا بااااااااااااااتو 
زوقك روعة يا حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

تعيشي يارورو
تعرفي اغنية كاظم
"بعد الحب" ؟
هي قديمة جدااااااا
بس رهيبه جداااااااا

بيقول في الكوبليه التاني فيها 

يوم السفر جيت ودعتك
        خدودي بنار دموعي احترقت 
        لكن في موعد رجوعك  بكل برود استقبلتك
        وين دموعي وين دموعك ؟!
        وين التنهيدة الل بضلوعك ؟!!
        من كنت تضمني وأتحسس جمر أنفاسك ويا أنفاسي
        طاير بيك وطاير بيه يا عمق إحساسك وإحساسي
        وين الحب الل هز العالم وين إخلاصك وين إخلاصي
        حبيبي .. سابقاً لا أكثر .. أحس كل شي فينا أتغير
        اختلفت كل المقاييس حتى أنت وحتى آني
        عاطفتنا انتهت بينا وبردت أحلى الأحاسيس
        بمبدأ المنفعة صرنا نقرأ طالعنا التعيس
        والتقينا بموعد آخر من جديد
        كراسينا من حديد .. كلماتنا من جليد
        من غزلنا المفتعل .. وردك ووردي ذبل
        صرنا نتصنع الضحكة وعلى شفايفنا الخجل
        يالله خل ننهي اللقاء .. كافي تمثيل ورياء
        وشربنا كاسك يا ملل 
        ننهض نودع بعضنا ويدفع الفاتورة عنا
        بطل قصتنا الفشل
        آه .. آه .. آه .. آه 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تعيشي يارورو
> تعرفي اغنية كاظم
> "بعد الحب" ؟
> هي قديمة جدااااااا
> ...


*طبعا يا بتول وهل يخفى كاظم 
اغنية روعة وكلماتها تحفة 
والكوبليه الاول كمان جميل 
بيقول 
*

*بعد الحب وبعد العشره نلتقي** مثل الأغراب**
**واحدنا ما يعرف الثاني ولا كأنا كنا أحباب**
**ماتت لهفتنا المجنونة** ما أقساه وما أقساني**
**أتسأل وحدي وأتألم يا ترى من فينا الجاني**
**الزمن أتغير لو**أحنا بينا عيوب وبينا أخطاء**
**أحنا مجرد هيكل فارغ وأخذتنا الموجة العمياء**
**مات **الحب مات الإحساس*
* مات النور الل نهتدي بيه*
*
**مات الإنسان الل داخلنا *
*كلنا بدم خل**نبكي عليه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

برافو عليكي تلمذتي يارورو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




انا دخلت عليكم زي القضا المستعجل كدا
ومش اهديتكم حاجه:smile01

الصراحه فكرت اهديلكم ايه
مالقتش غير ترنيمة
كلمة بعشقها دي قليله عليها
اولا لان كلمتها جميله بجد 
ثانيا لانها بدون ميوزك خالص
وانا بحب كدا اوي

بتمني بجد تعجبكم زي ماعجبتي:t23:
[YOUTUBE]_lt8Pg0H1fA[/YOUTUBE]

قويني يارب علي الدنيا وعلي الايام
وان شوفت الدمعه في عينيا امسحها قوااام

اسندني وخفف اوجاعي دا الريح بيقطع في شراعي
انا عارف انت في مركبتي ولا يوم هتنام

انا مش هضيع وانا عارف انا جوه حضنك مش هضيع
ان باعك الناس كلها وقالولي بيع لأ مش هبيع
وان كسر الموج سفنتي وبنتتتتتتهي هخضع واطيع

سلمت الدفه لجلالك وانا مش ندمااااان
ويابخت اللي يسلمهالك يعيش في امان
تديله اكتر مابيتمني ومعاك في الضيقه بيتهني
ولا يوم يتنهد بألالامه ويقول تعبان

لو مهما الدنيا عندتني انا واثق فيك
ولا عنك اوهام شغلتني ومسلم ليك
عايش فيا وعدك ليا 
لو حد هيمس عينيا
قبل ماهيكون جرح فيا
هيكون في عينيك ..

اهداء
لــ ايمي , ولـــ موكي , ولــ رورو
ولــ أ/خادم , ولــ نانسي
ولـــــ اي حد بيدخل هنا
ويارب تعجبكم:t23:​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 ديسمبر 2013)

انهاردة قلبي ادفا اوووووي وذي ما قلت ف شخبوطة ليا قبل كدة 
ان اهم عندي من الدفا من البرد 
اهم عندي دفا القلب


ف اولا ... دخلت المنتدى لاقيت تقييم من الجميلة ايميلي 
فرحت اوووووووووي 
جريت على التنبيهات بمشاركات جديدة  
وعنيا بتدور على موضع الفن و الابداع 
وفجأة لاقيت اخر مشاركة لبتول 
قولت 
ده انا هدخل الاقي حبة مشاركات يعدلوا مزاجي على الصبح 
قومت ايه بقى ؟؟؟؟
دخلت على الموضوع 
وقبل ما اقرأ اي حاجة 
قولت اقوم اعمل كوباية النسكافيه 

عملت كوباية النسكافيه وجيت 
و لسة بشوف المشاركات 
و ابتدتها بخااادم البتول استاذ جو 
اللي احضر روح نزار قباني وهو من شعرائي المفضلين 
و اضاف عليه رونقه الرائع المتميز 
و اتكلم عن الثورة ف الحب بأسلوب رائع استمتعت بكل كلمة فيه 
و ابتديت 
انزل سطر ورا سطر بكل استمتاع لانها كلمات الرائع نزار 
اللي وانا بقرأ كلماته بحس بأني شايفة فيلم جميل
او دخلت لحدوتة انا بس اللي بمثل ابطالها 
و بسمع لحن جميل حروف قصيدته بتعزفه ف ودني 
وبعد استمتاع فاق العادي 
انتهيت من المشاركة 

و بنزل 
بنزل 
ولاقيت فرحتي الكبييييرة 
الجميلة ايميلي 
اللي بعرفها من خطوط كتباتها المميزة دائما 

قومت مبحلقة قدام الشاشة وقولت بس سكوت استوب 
ايميلي جت و عاملة مشاركة 
ده الليلة شكلها هتحلو 
و لاقيت ايميلي برونقها المميز و رقتها اللي لا توصف بالكلمات 
احضرت روح الرائعة 
غادة السمان 
و جابت لينا حاجة من اروع قصاصات غادة السمان 
و بدأت رحلة الاستمتاع مرة تانية 
و بدأت سطر و را سطر 
استمتع بتشبيهات الرائعة غادة السمان 
التشبيهات اللي ادخلتني لعالم تاني 
شوفت معاها كل تشبيه لوحده كأنه مشهد سنيمائي 
و حسيت معاها كل المشاعر اللي كتبتها بيها 

و انتهيت من السطور اللي ماكنتش عايزاها تخلص 
و كانت فرحتي كبييييييرة اووووووي
اولا لاني شوفت ايملي 
و ثانيا 
لانها كالعادة بتمتعنا بكل حاجة بتكتبها ولو سطر او كلمتين 

و ابتديت انزل مرة كمان 
و انزل 
وانزل 

و لاقيت فاصل من مشاركات اخويا الغالي خادم البتول 
اللي دايما بحب مشاركاته 
و القابه اللي بحس بيها 
انه جاي من زمن تاني 
و ذوقه و انتقائه لكل كلمة 
حقيقي 
دايما بفرح بمشاركاتك جوووو

و ابتديت من بعيد المح عبير الرائعة رورو 
صاحبة الذوق الراقي 
و فعلا تحقق 
ف امتعتني 
بأختيارها الرائع 
للديويتو الرائع اللي دايما بستمتع بيه 
وهو كلمات العبقري 
نزار قباني 
بصوت الفنان كاظم الساهر 
و غمضت عنيا 
شغلت الفديو 
و ابتديت استمتع بالكلمات و بالغنا 
و باللحن وفعلا 
كان اختيار كالعادة اكثر من رااااااائع 


وهلت الروح المبتسمة الضحوكة 
اللي بتهل بكل الجمال 
بتول
و جابت لينا 
من اجمل قصائد 
نزار 
بصوت الجميل كاظم الساهر 
غمضت عيني مرة تاني 
و ابتديت استمتع للمرة الرابعة 
و كأني انا المستفيدة الوحيدة من الموضوع الرائع ده :smile01

و بعد ماخلصت علمني 

بدأ الدويتو المشهور اللي كلنا بنستمتع بيه وهو 
رورو ايهاب 
و بتول وتثقة فيك يارب 
و كنا فعلا احنا اللي طلعت لينا الفايدة الكبيرة 
من روح المحبة الللي بين الثنائي ده 
و بين الروائع اللي احضروها لينا 

و فعلا اسمتعت بكل مشاركة رائعة قدموها لينا الثنائي الجميل ده 

اخويا خادم البتول 
اخواتي الجمال  ايميلي .. رورو ايهاب ... واثقة فيك يارب 

كنت انا المستفيدة من جميع مشاركتكم الرائعة 
اللي استمتعت بيها استمتاع لا حدود له بجد 
اقبلو مني كل تقدير 
وحب كبييييييييييير كبييييييييييير لشخصياتكم الرائعة​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 ديسمبر 2013)

وبما اني مش هاجي و ايدي فاضية 
قررت 
قررت
ايون انا قررت 
اني احضر روح من اعشق كلماته 
كلمات للعبقرييي 
اللي مش هيتكرر 
تاني 
ابدا 

ايوة عارفة انكم عايزين تعرفوا مين :59:

حااااضر

العبقري 
صلاح جاهين 


و يلا بينا نستمتع سوا بأجمل رباعيات هذا العبقري




يا عندليب ماتخافش من غنوتك 
قول شكوتك و احكي عن بلوتك 
الغنوة مش هتموتك إنما 
كتم الغنا هو اللي هيموتك 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
يا للي بتبحث عن إله تعبده 
بحث الغريق عن أي شيء ينجده 
الله جميل و عليم و رحمن رحيم 
إحمل صفاته ... و انت راح توجده 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
غمض عينيك و امشي بخفة و دلع 
الدنيا هي الشابة و انت الجدع 
تشوف رشاقة خطوتك تعبدك 
لكن انت لو بصيت لرجليك ... تقع 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
أوصيك يا ابني بالقمر و بالزهور 
أوصيك بليل القاهرة المسحور 
و إن جيت في بالك ... اشتري عقد فل 
لأي سمرا ... و قبري إوعك تزور 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
لو فيه سلام في الأرض و طمان و أمان 
لو كان مفيش و لا فقر و لا خوف و جبن 
لو يملك الإنسان مصير كل شيء 
أنا كنت أجيب للدنيا ميت ألف ابن 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
جالك أوان و عرفت مشي الجنايز 
كيف شفتها يا عبد رب اللذايذ 
قال: شفت شيل بالحيل فقير أو أمير 
كما شالوا في الحمامير فواضي القزايز 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
يا للي انت بيتك قش مفروش بريش 
تقوى عليه الريح. يصبح مفيش 
عجبي عليك حواليك مخالب كبار 
و ما لكش غير منقار و قادر تعيش 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
أيوب رماه البين بكل العلل 
سبع سنين مرضان و عنده شلل 
الصبر طيب ... صبر أيوب شفاه 
بس الأكاده مات بفعل الملل 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
يا حزين يا قمقم تحت بحر الضياع 
حزين أنا زيك و إيه مستطاع 
الحزن ما بقالهوش جلال يا جدع 
الحزن زي البرد ... زي الصداع 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
إقلع غماك يا تور و ارفض تلف 
إكسر تروس الساقية و اشتم و تف 
قال: بس خطوة كمان ... و خطوة كمان... 
يا أوصل نهاية السكة يا البير يجف 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
أنا كل يوم أسمع ... فلان عذبوه 
أسرح في بغداد و الجزاير و أتوه 
ما اعجبش م اللي يطيق بجسمه العذاب 
و أعجب م اللي يطيق يعذب أخوه 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
أنا قلبي كان شخشيخة أصبح جرس 
جلجلت بيه صحيوا الخدم و الحرس 
أنا المهرج ... قمتو ليه خفتو ليه 
لاف إيدي سيف و لا تحت مني فرس 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
حبيت...لكن حب من غير حنان 
وصاحبت لكن صُحبه مالهاش أمان 
رحت لحكيم واكتر لقيت بلوتي 
إن اللي جوّه القلب مش ع اللسان 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
إيش تطلبي يا نفس فوق كل ده 
حظك بيضحك وانتي متنكدة 
ردت قالت لي النفس: قول للبَشَر 
ما يبصوليش بعيون حزينة كده 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
الدنيا أوده كبيرة للانتظار 
فيها ابن آدم زيّه زي الحمار 
الهم واحد...والملل مشترك 
ومفيش حمار بيحاول الانتحار 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
بحر الحياه مليان بغرقى الحياه 
صَرَخت خش الموج في حلقي ملاه 
قارب نجاه!...صَرَخت قالوا مفيش 
غير بس هو الحب قارب نجاه 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
إنشد يا قلبي غنوتك للجمال 
وارقص في صدري من اليمين للشمال 
ماهوش بعيد تفضل لبكره سعيد 
ده كل يوم فيه ألف ألف احتمال 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
زحام وأبواق سيارات مزعجة 
إللي يطول له رصيف...يبقى نجا 
لو كنت جنبي يا حبيبي أنا 
مش كنت أشوف إن الحياة مبهجه؟ 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
إيديا في جيوبي وقلبي طِرب 
سارح في غربة بس مش مِغترِب 
وحدي لكين وَنسان وماشي كده 
وبابتعد...ما اعرفش...أو باقترِب 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
فتحت شباكي لشمس الصباح 
ما دخلش منه غير عويل الرياح 
وفتحت قلبي عشان أبوح بالألم 
ما خرجش منه غير محبة وسماح 
!عجبي 
================================================== ======================
أنا الذي عمري اشتياق في اشتياق 
وقطر داخل في محطة فراق 
قصدت نبع السم وشربت سم 
من كتر شوقي وعشمي في الترياق 
!عجبي​


----------



## خادم البتول (14 ديسمبر 2013)

أسعد الله مساء *الصُحبة* العاطرة.. التي تنمو كل يوم في حب الفن والجمال والنور والحضارة.. في حب مصر.. وفي حب إيميلي! تحياتي ومحبتي للجميع وأرحب ترحيب خاص جدا بالمشاركة الأولى لسمو الأميرة *بتول*، التي شرفتنا بالأمس للمرة الأولى. *رورو *كالعادة بهجة كل مكان تكون فيه.. فاجأتني مع بتول أنها تحب "القيصر"، وكنت أظن أن هذا الجيل قد انقرض.. أو "خرج ولم يعد"!  قصيدة طبعا قمة في الإبداع يا رورو.. وأما الترنيمة من بتول فكانت أكثر من رائعة.. نعم، هذه الأعمال بدون موسيقى لها سحر خاص يا فنانة . أنا وانتي "بصرة" هنا (وفيه بصرة تانية قديمة في حب السمك 





)، وعندي أنا ورورو بصرة في عشق سعاد حسني.  الجميلة *موكي *مفيش كلام بعد اللي هي كتبته، لأنها وصفت وقالت كل اللي ممكن اقوله في رسالتها الأولى الرائعة.. ده طبعا غير الرباعيات.. شغالة انتي حريق في البروجرام يا موكي، زي ما يكون بتدخلي دماغي تعرفي أنا بافكـّّر في إيه وبعدين تروحي سابقة بالرسالة! جميلة أوي يا موكي (انتي مش الرباعيات )! 


*إيميلي *أيضا فاجأتني بالزيارة أمس وأنا على الهواء، ولكن بعد ذلك قرأت مرة ثانية بتمهل كل رسالتها، وللمرة الثانية، نعم، لا أملك سوى: *سيدي يا سيدي ع الجمال*! مشاركة لا أحلى ولا أجمل يا سمو الأميرة!  أما هذه الرسالة فهي بعد إذن أميرتنا رسالة استثنائية، أهديها لأخوتي هنا *موكي ورورو وبتول، *ومعنا أيضا سمو الأمير *كريس *الذي يتابع في صمت ولكنه لا يبخل علينا بالتشجيع والتقييم. قصيدة "الأبجدية" قصيدة عامية جميلة وخفيفة، من مؤلفات الشاعر *أمين حداد*، نجل الشاعر الكبير *فؤاد حداد*: إلى موكي، وإلى رورو وبتول وكريس، وإلى كل الأحباء الحضور. 

​​*الأبجــــــدية*


​ الف أحبك​ 
وبه باحبك​ 
وبه وته​ دايماً يا بت​ دايماً باحبك

والثه باثأثأ​ وأقول باحبك​​والجيم جوابي​ يقول باحبك​​والحه حواسي​ وحب عيني​ وحُر مالي​ حلق في ودنك​ يقول باحبك​​وخه ودال​ خدّك يندّي​ ياخد ويدّي​ مع شفايفي​ أكتب في كفي​ أنا باحبك​​والذال ذكاوه​ عريس نقاوه​ يقول باحبك​​والره ترقرق​ ربيع بينطق​ ورب شاهد​ إني باحبك​​يا زين باحبك

​ والسين يا سمره​ يا سمسميه​ سيفك سرقني​ قلبي سبقني​ وقال باحبك​​والشين شقاوه​​والصاد صبيه​​والضاد بتضوي​ ضفيره طايره​ ضربت في قلبي​ ضحكت عينيا​ ضمت عينيكي​ قالت باحبك​​والطه طعامه​ وطبله دقت​ ودماغي طقت​ طارت حمامه​ قالت باحبك​​والظه ظريفه​​والعين عوافي​ يا عيون عفيفه​ يا عش دافي​ أنا باحبك​​والغين غنايا​ أنا باحبك​ والليل غطايا​ كلمة باحبك​​والفه طفوله​ وفص فوله​ وفي قلبي فالح​ فدان موالح​ واليوستفندي​ يقول باحبك​​والقاف قواقع​ صدف ولؤلؤ​ وقلب طالع​ م البحر يبرق​ يقول باحبك​​والكاف كلامك​ بيشر سكر​ وكركديه​ ويقوللي بيتك​ حيبقى بيتي​ واللام لقيتك​ بتلمي عيني​ من الشوارع​ وتلقفيني​ ويّا الملايكه​ والميم ميعادنا​ مأذون بلدنا​ يوم الخميس​ والنون ولادنا​ نايمين في حضنك​ والهه هاتيهم
​ وهدهديهم​ وقولي هُو​ ورضعيهم​ لبن وماء​ والواو سامعهم​ بيقولوا واء​ واليه يا ليل​ مفيش أسيّه​ واليه ياسين​ بيقول بهيه​ والناي يقسّم​ ع الغنوه ديّه​ وأنا باحبك​ بالأبجديه​ أنا باحبك​​*أميــن حــداد *​ من ديوان ريحة الحبايب



* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (14 ديسمبر 2013)

هذه الرسالة من وحي رسالة جميلتنا *موكي*، ولذلك فرضت الأصول أن أبدأ بتحيتها أولا مع بقية الأحباء في الرسالة السابقة. كنت على وشك الانطلاق غربا ولكن موكي عادت بي إلى مصر، وكأن الحبيبة كالأم كلما ابتعدنا لحظة تسأل عنا وتطلب عودتنا! تأتينا موكي بذكرى العملاق *صلاح جاهين*، ورغم عشقي للرباعيات لا أملك إلا أن أتذكر أيضا قصيدة جاهين الباهرة ودرة أعماله "على اسم مصر"، خاصة في هذا المقطع الذي انطلق فيه جاهين قائلا:

​ على اسم مصر التاريخ​ يقدر يقول ما شاء​ أنا مصر عندي​ أحب وأجمل الأشياء​ بحبها وهيّ مالكه الأرض شرق وغرب​ وبحبها وهيّ مرميّة جريحة حرب​ بحبها بعنف وبرقة وعلى استحياء​ وأكرهها وألعن أبوها بعشق زي الداء​ وأسيبها وأطفش في درب.. وتبقى هيّ ف درب​ وتلتفت تلاقيني جنبها في الكرب​ والنبض ينفض عروقي بألف نغمة وضرب​على اسم مصر​
* * *

ولكن جاهين نفسه يقودني مرة أخرى إلى حداد! عندما سألنا ابنته "*سامية جاهين*" مَن هو شاعرها المفضل؟ أجابت على الفور وسط دهشة الجميع: *فؤاد حداد*! نعم، فوجئنا أن سامية نفسها من "المُريدين" على باب "الشيخ الكبير"! لكن الأديبة الجميلة سامية جاهين ليست فقط مجرد قارئة للشعر، وإنما نشأت بالأحرى في بيت الشعر وتجمعها منذ الطفولة صداقة حميمة بعائلة حداد: *أمين*، ابن فؤاد حداد، الذي جاء مثل أبيه شاعرا رائعا، والأحفاد *سلمى *حداد و*مي* حداد، آخر بنات العائلة الحدادية من ناحية، وآخر العاشقات على باب مصر من ناحية أخرى. ثم ظهرت في المشهد عائلة ثالثة: من بيت "أبو البنات" الممثل *محمود حميدة*، وهو فنان يعشق تراب فؤاد حداد ويحفظ أشعاره كما يحفظ اسمه، ويبدو أنه أرضع بناته أيضا شعر حداد وحب حداد وظهر ذلك كأروع ما يكون في ابنته "*آيــة*"! هكذا اجتمع معا هؤلاء الثلاثة من الجيل الثاني: أمين حداد وسامية جاهين وآية حميدة، مع الحفيدات من الجيل الثالث سلمى ومي وغيرهم، وهكذا قرروا معا ذات مساء أن *يستمر العطاء ويتواصل الحب*، خاصة بعد لقائهم بالملحن الرائع *حازم شاهين. *​
هي مجموعة "*الشارع*"، وهي أيضا مجموعة "*اسكندريلا*"، ولكن أيا ما كان اسمهم: لم تتفتح هذه الزهرة حقا وينتبه الناس لها إلا بعد ثورة يناير، حيث أصبح من الممكن أخيرا أن تنطلق كلمتهم ويصدح غناؤهم دون تهديد بالاعتقال والتعذيب ودون خوف من قطع الألسن وتكسير الأقلام وتمزيق الأوتار. ​ 
* * *

رسالتي أيتها الأميرة، سهرتنا أيها الأحباء، فنيـة لا سياسية. نعم، لا شك أن هذه المجموعة الرائعة من الفريق الذي يناصر الثورة المصرية في يناير، ولكن إذا كنتي أو كنتَ من الفريق الذي يرى أنها كانت بالعكس نكبة لا ثورة، فرجاء أيها الأحباء دعونا ننسى ذلك الآن. كثير من أعمال هذه المجموعة ظهر أثناء الثورة ومباشرة بعدها، في تلك اللحظة الفريدة التي امتلأت بالفرح والزهو والأمل، وقبل أن تتكشف المؤامرات وتبدأ الصفقات وتفسد اللحظة التاريخية كلها، خاصة فيما يتعلق بالوضع على الجانب الشقيق في سوريا. دعونا إذن نترك السياسة جانبا وفقط نستمتع بكل ما تقدم هذه المجموعة حقا من فن راق وإبداع جميل. ​ 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


*مثل موج البحر...*
*حيث لا تلتام *
*جراحـاتي*
*حيث لا تلتام.. ولا تذبل*
*حيث كل ختام*
*لآهـــاتي*
*يبتدي من الآن*
*من الآتي*
*مثل موج البحر...* 

فؤاد حداد

(فعلا كلمات تخض! الراجل ده كان بيكتب إزاي؟ )


[YOUTUBE]YB7rMeRkLhQ[/YOUTUBE]

*حيـّـوا أهــل الشــام*

نبدأ بكلمات الكبير *فؤاد حداد*، في قصيدته "حيّوا أهل الشام" التي تكشف حقا عن مدى تمكن هذا المبدع وكيف كان "يلعب" حتى بالفصحى لعبا ويطويها خادمة تحت عرش العامية، ناهيك عن الإحساس والصور والتشبيهات وسائر أدوات الشعر! في هذا الفيديو يبدأ الإلقاء أولا بالشاعر *أمين حداد*، ثم تصاحبه *سامية جاهين*، ثم تباعا بقية المجموعة.

* * *



*يُحكى أن.. أن إيــه؟ *
*شعبنا مسك النور بإيديه!*
*يُحكى أن كان ياما كان*
*اللي أراده شعبنا كان* 

أمين حداد


[YOUTUBE]OEbYoSpWIBc[/YOUTUBE]

*يُحـــــكى أن*

كلمات ابن الوز العوام* أمين حداد*، وهي تحكي باختصار قصة الثورة ولحظتها، ما قبلها وما بعدها. هذه الزهرة الرقيقة بجوار سامية جاهين هي آخر عنقود العائلة الحدادية، الحفيدة* مي حداد*.

* * *
 



*هاتوا النقوش اللي فوق الحجر*
*هاتوا الحكاوي.. الغناوي.. الصور*
*هاتوا البنات اللي عرفوا السهر*
*هاتوا الولاد اللي عدّوا الخطر*
*ده جنب ده جنب ده جنب ده:*
*مصر الجميلة اللي زي القمر!* 

أمين حداد


[YOUTUBE]YhOpd7lwa0o[/YOUTUBE]

*ده جــــنب ده*

أيضا من إبداعات أمين حداد، أما الألحان فالأغاني الثلاثة للملحن *حازم شاهين* الذي يشارك مع المجموعة بالغناء والعزف على العود. هنا تشارك أخيرا الجميلة *آية حميدة* مع المجموعة، وهنا تصل المجموعة عموما مع لحن المبدع حازم شاهين إلى مستوى "*الســلطنة*" الكاملة في الختام، عندما يبدأ المقطع "*مدد يا حُسين.. يا ام هاشم...*"! 

* * *


نعم، سهرة أخرى في حب مصر.. بعطر حداد وجاهين وحميدة وكل عشاق بهية، هذه المرة من وحي الجميلة موكي ـ لأميرتنا، لسائر الأحباء، ولكل عشاق المحروسة!

* * *
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

عآرفين إنتو فتحتوآ شهيتى للفن تآنى بإختيآرآتكم دى إزآى ..؟
من نزآر لكآظم لجآهين لكوكتيل مصرى معتبر 
مش لآقية غير إنى أسرق تعليقكـ خآدم وأقولكم " *سيدى يآ سيدى ع آلجمآل* " 
ومش لآقيه حآجة أجمل أهديهآ لذوقكم وإحسآسكم آلجميل وروحكم آلأجمل

طيب هبدأ من وحى إختيآر موكى آلمميز بردو
وأغنية لعمنآ آلعبقرى جآهين " *مفترق آلطرق* "
( معلشى مش بعرف أشير فيديو هنآ )


أكتر جزء بحبه .....
إيه آلعمل فى آلوقت دآ يآ صديقى
*غير إننآ عند إفترآق آلطريق*
*نبص قدآمنآ*
على شمس أحلآمنآ
نلقآهآ بتزق آلسحآب .. آلغميــق
وأرجع وأقول , 
لسه آلطيور بتحن
وآلنحليآت بتطن
وآلطفل ضحكه يرن
*مع إن* مش كل آلبشر .. فرحآنين

آلأغنية من فيلم عودة آلإبن آلضآل للعبقرى " *يوسف شآهين* "
أهو دآ مركز للفن وآلإبدآع لوحده، , أى فيلم ليه فى حد ذآته وجبة فنية متكآملة
تمثيل , غنـآ , رقص , سيآسة , حب , حرية , ثورة , جنآن , عبقرية , بسآطة ومنتهى آلتعقيد

وأنآ صغيرهـ مآكنتش بفهم من أفلآمه حآجة ... مآ عدآ فيلم إنت حبيبى ")
مآمآ قآلتلى أصله محتآج شوية تركيز و ذكآء .. ففضلت سنين أفتكرنى غبيه بسببه ههههـ
بس دلوقتى بشكرهآ علشآن آلتحدى دآ خلآنى أتآبع أسطورة زيه

نرجع تآنى بقى لبهية شآهين آلجميلة مصر , وآلكينج إللى سآبق عصرهـ
"* حدوتة مصرية* "






*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاول بشكر جو شكر خاص جدا 
لانه احى الموضوع ده بعد ما كان مدفون 
وبحيه لاختياراته المميزة جدااااااااا 
وبحيى كل اخواتى الغاليين اللى بيشاركوا معانا 
انا بجيب الحاجات اللى بحبها ويارب تكون بتعجبكم 
وبما ان سهرتنا مع صلاح جاهين العبقرى 
جبتلكم اغنية لسعاد حسنى 
وطبعا كلمات صلاح جاهين مع اداء سعاد حسنى 
دويتو فظيع جدا 
يارب تعجبكم 
بهديها طبعا لكل اخواتى اللى فى التوبيك *
[YOUTUBE]7iZ4rV8GR4U[/YOUTUBE]
*بانو بانو بانو.. على اصلكو بانو
والساهى يبطل سهيانه
ولا غنى ولا صيت.. دولا جنس غويط
وكتاب ما يبان من عنوانه
بانو.. أيوه بانو
***
جربنا الحلو المتعايق ابو دم خفيف
وبقينا معاه اخوة شقايق فاكرينه شريف
اتاريه مش كدة على طول الخط
الطبع الردى من جواه نط
خلاص بقى مهما انشال وانحط .. مافيش دمعة حزن عشانه
بانو .. ايوه بانو
***
وعريسنا سيد الرجاله
عريسنا عين الاعيان
من بره شهامة واصالة تشوفه تقول اعظم انسان
انما من جوه يا عينى عليه
بياع ويبيع حتى والديه
واهو ده اللى اتعلمناه على ايديه
القهر وقوه غليانه
بانو .. ايوه بانو
***
دوروا وشكوا عني شوية كفاياني وشوش
دا أكم من وش غدر بيا ولا ينكسفوش
وعصير العنب العنابي
نقطة ورا نقطة يا عذابي
يكشف لى حبايبى واصحابى
يوحدنى وانا ف عز شبابى
القلب على الحب يشابي
والحب بعيد عن أوطانه
بانو أيوه بانو
بانو بانو بانو
على أصلكو بانو
أهو كده بانو
على أصلكو بانو
*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*آستمحيكم عذرآ

هلآ تفضلتم بآلضغط علي آلصوره،،



​*


----------



## خادم البتول (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*موكــــــــــــــــــــــــي*:  

حاولت أهرب من جاهين بس بعد مشاركات إيميلي ورورو مضطر أرجع واعترف بمحاولة الهروب، وده لأن جاهين للأسف بيرتبط داخلي بلحظة *حزن *قاسية.. جاهين كان ببساطة طفل.. بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة.. طفل في جسد رجل.. وهو طفل بريء، وطفل شقي ومجنون وفنان مليان مواهب.. ثم فجأة.. فجأة وبدون أي سابق إنذار... *اتكســــر*! أم كلثوم في ليلة النكسة ـ نفس ليلة النكسة ـ كانت بتغني أغنية جديدة لجاهين بيفتخر فيها بقوة مصر وجيش مصر وسلاحها! هل ممكن تتخيلي الموقف؟ النكسة قلعت جاهين من فوق الأرض.. طيّرته في الهوا طير.. وظل بعدها سنين بيحاول يتوازن تاني بصعوبة، وعلى *أمل وحيد*: هو إن عبد الناصر يقدر يداوي الجرح ويرد الكرامة.. ولكن فجأة.. مرة ثانية فجأة وبدون مقدمات: فتح الراديو على صوت النائب السيد أنور السادات بيقول:​فقدت الجمهورية العربية المتحدة.. وفقدت الأمة العربية.. وفقدت الإنسانية كلها: رجلا من أغنى الرجال.. رجلا من أغلى الرجال.. وأشجع الرجال.. وأخلص الرجال.. هو الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر... ​هنا جاهين نفسه *مات *مع عبد الناصر، زي أم كلثوم وغيرهم كتير في مصر! صحيح استمر عطاؤه وإبداعه، والرباعيات نفسها كانت تحمل خلاصة فلسفته في الحياة *بعد *النكسة.. لكن الإنسان نفسه كان بيتراوح بين الجنون والاكتئاب والسخرية المريرة! في السينما مثلا: هو اللي أنتج فيلم "*عودة الابن الضال*" بكل جبروته، الفيلم اللي قالت عليه إيميلي، ولكن هو نفسه اللي أنتج أيضا "*أميرة حبي أنا*" تقريبا في نفس التوقيت! كأنه شخص فقد الاتجاه والبوصلة.. غنوة زي "*بمبي*" مثلا قلبت مصر بين موافق جدا ومعترض جدا.. أنا شخصيا النهارده طبعا أستمتع بأي عمل بين سعاد وجاهين.. أقدّره جدا وبكل اعتزاز حتى لو كان: "بوسة ونغمض ويللا ـ نلقى حتى الضلمة بمبي" .. لكن عشان نفهم حجم الخلل والمعاناة وقتها يكفي نتذكر إن طول الفترة دي "*السلام الجمهوري*" نفسه بتاع مصر ـ "والله زمان يا سلاحي" ـ في كل الجيوش والمدارس والسفارات والميديا، هو نفسه كان من تأليف جاهين! 


بس يا ستي كفاية كده. أنا كنت هربان من كل ده.. بس خلاص بقا طالما كلكم من عشاق جاهين.. بالطبع عمنا وأستاذنا الذي لا يتكرر.. صلاح جاهين المدرسة الكبيرة جدا والفنان الثري جدا والإنسان الجميل والرقيق جدا جدا. ثم أيا ما كانت الحدوتة، في النهاية: ​
بحبها وهيّ مالكه الأرض شرق وغرب​ وبحبها وهيّ مرميّة جريحة حرب
بحبها بعنف وبرقة وعلى استحياء
وأكرهها وألعن أبوها بعشق زي الداء
...............................
على اسم مصر​
* * *​*
إيميـــــــــــــــــلي*:

هي الكلمة اللي في الآخر خالص دي هي اللي تخصني: *حدوتة مصرية*. 

إذا كان قصدك *الفيلم *فطبعا ده كان من "الألغاز" في أول مرة شفته، وبردو حسيت زيك بإحساس الغباء. أذكر إن كان معايا ناس قلبت معاهم *غم*.. من كتر إحساسهم بالغباء لم يتحملوا الموقف نفسيا وبالتالي قلبوا على يوسف شاهين نفسه: *إيه ده مجنون ده وللا إيه*؟ :smile01

أما إذا كان قصدك *الغنوة*، والكنج هنا يعني منير، فطبعا هي دي "الحدوتة" أصلا: احنا عشان "*ما نرضاش يخاصم القمر السما*" فاحنا بردو مانرضاش تبعد إيميلي عن أحبابها ومنتداها! شوفي كده محاولاتي المتواضعة في الغناء:

​
[YOUTUBE]fRwREWJb_wQ[/YOUTUBE] ​​مانرضاش يخاصم القمر السما
مانرضاش
مانرضاش إيميلي تفوت المنتدا
مانرضاش
من جمعة البنات بتنده في الفضا
مانرضاش
و"خادم" واقف لك يغني في الخلا
مانرضاش
عضامه نشفت م البرد وم الهـوا
مانرضاش
......................
يا ناس يا ناس يا مبسوطه
هيّ دي الحـــــــدوته
حــدوته صعيديــه
حـدوته صعيديــه
حدوته صعيديه

 :smile01

* * *
​*رورو*: 

أي حاجة يا رورو بتجيبيها بتعجبنا.. عارفة ليه؟

لأنك مجرد تروحي تختاريها وتجيبيها هنا وتكتبي كمان كلماتها عشان خاطر إيميلي وخاطرنا: *ده نفسه *بيضيف عليها جمال رائع وخلاب وفريد من نوعه! ودي *حقيقة مش مجرد مجاملة*. لذلك الغنوة نفسها في اليوتيوب تلاقيها أقل.. هنا بتكون *أجمل*.. عشان هنا *زادت *بيكي.. عشان هنا إنتي حطيتي فيها قلبك وروحك ومحبتك! عارفة "*النـَفـَس*" اللي في الأكل؟ النفس ده هنا بردو.. والنفس ده هو ببساطة بصمتك وتوقيعك وفكر عقلك ونور قلبك بيطلعوا في أي حاجة بتعمليها بإيديكي. ولأنك انتي جميلة جدا: أي حاجة بتختاريها هنا ـ حتى لو أصلا متواضعة ـ إحنا هنا بنحسها جميلة جدا.. لأنه انتي اللي جايباها وفيها نـَفـَسك وفيها لمسة من صفوك ومحبتك ونورك. :16_4_10:


​ * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​

لما فتحت باب عمنا جاهين وافتكرت حزنه وحزن مصر في نكستها، وبعدها وصلتني دعوة كريس، حسيت وكأن حد بيسأل: بتغني لمين؟ وافتكرت: *بتغني لمين يا حمام*؟

افتكرت لما أهل السويس و"الكنال" عموما سابوها وهجروا.. كل البيوت متهدمة.. وكل المدن خراب لا يسكنها إلا الأشباح.. وافتكرت لما بعض "*الرجال*" أصروا يستمروا.. أصروا يسيبوا أهلهم يسافروا ويكونوا هم هناك وسط الخراب.. زي الكابتن *غزالي *والريس *مرسي *والريس *عشري*.. عشان يكونوا الصبح فدائيين على خط النار في "المقاومة الشعبية".. ويكونوا بليل *سمسمية فنان*.. يفرشوا ع الأرض بطانية ويلموا العساكر في "ضمة سويسي" ورغم الألم يبدأ الرقص ويصدح الغنا! 

للأسف ما وصلتناش أي تسجيلات.. لكن وصلتنا الغناوي! 

ومنها لما سألوا الحمام: بتغني لمين يا حمام؟ 

وكأن الحمام يرد:​
يا ورد على فل وياســمين
يا عود ريحان زان البستان
*بغني للناس الحــلوين
متجمعين أهــل وخـــــلان*
يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام



* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام *

الليلة من السويس غنوتنا
على صوت بنوتة سمرا "بهياية" من أرض مصر
وبغنوة من تراث الريس مرسي بركة

مع الجميلة 
*أمنيــــة عبـــده*
من كورال قصر التذوق


[YOUTUBE]YQC7DEFPJeU[/YOUTUBE]

 
بتغنى لمين ولمين ولمين
 بتغنى لمين يا حمام
 بتغنى لمين يا حمام
 
 يا ورد على فل وياسمين
 يا عود ريحان زان البستان
 باغنى للناس الحلوين
 متجمعين أهل وخلان
 يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام
 
 باغنى للى سنين البين
 ما علمتهوش النسيان
 الـمُـر مــر .. وع القلبين
 جاى الزمان صافى وحليان
 يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام
 
 يا سنين تمر تكر سنين
 يا مشتته شمل الإخوان
 يا مين يلملم شملنا مين
 ويا مين يعين عنا الأحزان
 يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام


[YOUTUBE]og953Jia6YA[/YOUTUBE]

في حفل آخر وقد حازت أخيرا بعض الثقة 


فقط لنقول:
*جاي الزمان صافي وحليان*
يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام



سهرة سعيدة للغالية إيميلي وكل الأحباء

* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*جوووووووو 
بشكرك على زوقك فى اختيارك اللى بيمتعنا كلنا اكيد 
وبشكرك على كلامك الجميل 

فعلا زى ما قولت اى حاجة بتنزل هنا بيبقى ليها طعم خاص 
عارف ليه علشان لمتنا هنا 
التوبيك ده بقيت احس انه المكان اللى باخد فيه راحتى 
المكان اللى لما ابقى زعلانة ولا مخنوقة اجى اقعد اتامل فى كل ركن فيه 
افضل اسمع واستمتع بالكلمات 
وبكلام كل اخواتى هنا بجد ميرسى ليك يا جو مرة كمان 
لانك انت اللى جمعتنا هنا من تانى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
وعاوزة اقولك زوق فظيع فى اغنية البنوته السمرا دى 
وتأليفك لكلمات الاغنية الروعة تنفع مؤلف اغانى ههههههههه 

اسمحولى بقى ارجع تانى لنزار الاسطورة الرجل ده مش هيتكرر تانى 
علشان خاطرى استحملونى لما انزل ليه حاجة متزهقوش منى 
لانى بجد من عشاق كلماته 
ودى كلمات اغنية 
هل عندك شك لكاظم 
بس اعزرونى الفلاشة على وشك تخلص مش هقدر انزل الفيدو استكفيت بالكلمات 
*
* أُحبكِ ..أُحبكِ .. وهذا توقيعي
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أنكِ أحلى امرأةٍ في الدنيا ؟.
وأهمُّ امرأةٍ في الدنيا ؟.
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أني حينَ عثرتُ عليكِ ..
ملكتُ مفاتيحَ الدُنيا ؟.
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أني حينَ لمَسَتُ يديكِ
تغير تكوينُ الدنيا ؟.
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أن دخولكِ في قلبي
هو أعظمُ يومٍ في التاريخ ..
وأجملَ خبرٍ في الدنيا ؟.
* *
هل عندكِ شكٌّ في من أنتِ؟
يا من تحتلُ بِعينيها أجزاء الوقت
يا امرأةً تكسِرُ حينَ تمُرُّ ، جدار الصوت
لا أدري ما ذا يحدث لي ؟
كأنكِ أنثاي الأولى
وكأني قبلكِ ما احببت
وكأني ما مارستُ الحبَّ ..ولا قبلتُ ولا قُبلت
ميلادي أنتِ.. وقبلكِ لا أتذكرُ أني كنت
وغِطاءِ أنتِ .. وقبل حنانِكِ لا أتذكرُ أني عِشت ..
وكأني أيتها الملكة ..من بطنكِ كالعصفورِ خرجت ...
* *
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أنكِ جزٌ من ذاتي
وبأني من عينيكِ سرقتُ النَّار ..
وقمتُ بأخطرِ ثوراتي
أيتها الوردةُ .. والياقُوتةُ .. والريحانةُ ..
والسلطانةُ ..
والشعبيةُ ..
والشرعيةُ بينَ جميعِ الملِكاتِ ..
يا سمكاً يسبحُ في ماءِ حياتي
ياقمراً يطلع كل مساءٍ من نافذةِ الكلماتِ ..
يا أعظمَ فتحٍ بينَ جميعِ فتوحاتي
يا آخرَ وطنٍ أُولدُ فيهِ ..
وأدفنُ فيهِ ..
وأنشرُ فيهِ كتاباتي ..
* *
يا مرأةِ الدهشةِ .. يا امرأتي
لا أدري كيفَ رماني الموجُ على قدميكِ
لا أدري كيفَ مشيتِ إليَّ ..
وكيفَ مشيتُ إليكِ ..
يا من تتزاحمُ كل طيور البحرِ ..
لكي تستوطنَ في نهديكِ ..
كم كانَ كبيراً حظي حينَ عثرتُ عليكِ ..
يا امرأةً تدخلُ في تركيبِ الشِعر ..
دافِئةٌ أنتِ كرملِ البحر ..
رائِعةٌ أنتِ كليلةِ قدر ..
من يوم طرقتِ البابَ عليَّ .. ابتدأ العُمر ..
* *
كم صارَ جميلاً شعري ..
حينَ تثقفَ بينَ يديك ..
كم صرتُ غنّياً .. وقويّاً ..
لما أهداكِ اللهُ اليّْ ..
هل عندكِ شكٌ أنكِ قبسٌ من عينيّْ
ويداكِ هما استمرارٌ ضوئيٌّ ليديّْ ..
هل عندكِ شكٌ ..
أنَّ كلامكِ يخرجُ من شفتي ّْ ؟
هل عندكِ شكٌ ..
أنّي فيكِ .. وأنكِ فيّْ ؟؟
* *
يا ناراً تجتاحُ كياني
يا ثمراً يملأُ أغصاني
يا جسداً يقطعُ مثلَ السّيفِ ،
ويضرِبُ مثلَ البركانِ ..
يا نهداً يعبقُ مثلَ حقولِ التبغِ ِ
ويركضُ نحوي كحصانِ ..
قولي لي :
كيفَ سأنقذُ نفسي من امواجِ الطوفانِ..
ماذا أفعلُ فيكِ؟. أنا في حالةِ إدمانِ ..
قولي لي ما الحلُّ ؟ فأشواقي
وصلت لحدود الهذيانِ ...
* *
ي ذاتَ الأنفِ الأغريقيّ ..
وذاتَ الشَّعرِ الأسباني
يا امرأةٍ لا تتكرَّرُ في آلافِ الأزمانِ ..
يا امرأةً ترقصُ حافيةَ القدمينِ بمدخلِ شرياني
من أينَ أتيتِ ؟ وكيفَ أتيتِ؟
يا حدى نِعَمِ الله عليَّ ..
وغِيمةَ حُبٍ وحنانٍ ..
يا أغلى لؤلؤةٍ بيدي ..
آهٍ .. كم ربي أعطاني ..*​ 
*
بهدى الاغنية لايمى ولكل اخواتى 
واحلى ورد لاحلى اخوات 





*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ياخراشي ايه الجمال دا
ايه اختياراتكم الرائعه دي
حقيقي ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
اسمحولي في البداية اشكركم علي الأهدأت الرقيقه
والاختيارت الرائعه 
••••••••••••••
وبما ان الكلام عالعبقري "صلاح جاهين"
واول ماشوفت ان الليله عليه
جه في بالي علي طـــــول
اروع ماكتب "جاهين" واجمل ماغنب العظيمة "ماجده الرومي"
اغنية "مفترق الطريق"

[YOUTUBE]yNSyy_BKwPA[/YOUTUBE]

*ساعات أقوم الصبح قلبي حزين*

*أطل بره الباب ياخذني الحنين*

*اللي اشتريته انباع*

*واللي لقيته ضاع*

*واللي قابلته راح  وفات الأنين*

*وأرجع وأقول: لسه الطيور بتفن*

*والنحليات بتطن*

*والطفل ضحكه يرن*

*مع إن مش كل البشر فرحانين*

*****

*حبيبي سكر مر طعم الهوى*

*فرق ما بينا البين ما عدناش سوا*

*حرام عليك يا عذاب*

*نبقى كدة أغراب*

*دا البعد جرح من غير دوا*

*وأرجع وأقول: لسه الطيور بتفن*

*والنحليات بتطن*

*والطفل ضحكه يرن*

*مع إن مش كل البشر فرحانين*

*****

*أدي اللي كان*

*وأدي القدر وأدي المصير*

*نودع الماضي وحلمه الكبير*

*نودع الأفراح… نودع الأشباح*

*راح اللي راح ما عادش فاضل كتير*

*إيه العمل في الوقت ده يا صديق*

*غير إننا عند افتراق الطريق*

*نبص قدامنا على شمس أحلامنا*

*نلاقاها بتشق السحاب الغميق*

*وأرجع وأقول: لسه الطيور بتفن*

*والنحليات بتطن*

*والطفل ضحكه يرن*

*مع إن مش كل البشر فرحانين*

"بتمني تعجبكم "
••••••••••••••

وبما ان كل الصحبة متجمعين علي سيرة جاهين
قولت اهديلكم الاغنية دي بحبها جداا
اهداء خاص لــ ايملي ♠ ولـــ رورو♠ ولــ موكي ♠ ولــ نانسي
 ولــ كريس ♠ ولقائد هذه اللمه الجميله أ/خادم .

اغنيه " ياصهبجيه " 
بصوت المبدع الفنان "محمود عبد العزيز"

[YOUTUBE]bJpDiPbn-Qc[/YOUTUBE]


*يا ملتقى الصحبة.. يا لاللي
يا ورد في الصحبة.. يا لا للي
منورين في القعدة تملّي "علي حس ايملي " 
يا صهبجية.. إيه يا لا للي
عاوزين شوية.. إيه يا لا للي
حاجة م اللي هيّه.. إيه يا لا للي
حبة آهات على ليل على عين على ترلا للي
****

*الحلو قال جاي ولا جاشي
بقيت أكلم روحي وأنا ماشي
هي الأسية شوية عليَّا؟!
يا صهبجية.. إيه يا لا للي
***
يوعدني قال ويقول معلشي
أورِّي للناس إزاي وشي
يا صهبجية.. إيه يا لا للي*

****
أنا وحبيبي روحين في زكيبة
يتعلموا منا الحبِّيبة
أما العوازل جتها رزية
يا صهبجية.. إيه يا لا للي*



بتمني زوقي المتواضع يكون عجبكم:love34:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*جيت اقيمك معرفتش 
طبعا زوقك يجنن يا روح قلبى 
عجبونى جدا الاغنيتين الاولى ماجدة الرومى اللى بموت فيها 
والاغنية التانية فعلا مناسبة اوى للمتنا فى الموضوع
ميرسى ياروح قلبى على زوقك الرائع والاهداء الجميل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جيت اقيمك معرفتش
> طبعا زوقك يجنن يا روح قلبى
> عجبونى جدا الاغنيتين الاولى ماجدة الرومى اللى بموت فيها
> والاغنية التانية فعلا مناسبة اوى للمتنا فى الموضوع
> ميرسى ياروح قلبى على زوقك الرائع والاهداء الجميل *​


انا تقيمي الحقيقي هو لمتكم الحلوة دي يارورو:love34:




اوعي تصدقي البوقين دول يبقالي عندك تقييم ياختي:new6:

لابجد يارورو الموضوع هنا مش تقيمات علي قد ماهو
محبه ممزوجه بالفن وفن ممزوج باسمي الكلمات
يعني تقدري تقولي خليط كدا مالوش وصف !

شكرا يابيبي علي زوقك 
يخليكي ليا:love34:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2013)

​



> إيه آلعمل فى آلوقت دآ يآ صديقى
> *غير إننآ عند إفترآق آلطريق*
> *نبص قدآمنآ*
> على شمس أحلآمنآ
> ...


الله عليكي ياسكروته
حقيقي عرفتي تختاري
يمكن انتي اختارتي احب اغنية علي قلبي للعملاق جاهين
وكتبتيها بأناملك الذهبيه
وانا حبيت بس اضيف الفيديو بتاعها
عشان اللي مسمعهاش قبل كدا
يسمعها ويعيش معاها ويدوب في كلماتها ..

حقيقي زوقك رائع جداا ♥
​​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 ديسمبر 2013)

يا مساء الجمال و المحبة و الصحبة الجميلة الرائعة 
الممتعة بكل معاني الكلمة 

اولا ... وحشتوني جدا بقالي يوم ما شاركتش 
معاكم بس متابعة لكل جميل 
من مشاركتكم الرائعة 


ثانيا... تحية لاخواتي الجمال 
اللي مديين رووح رائعة للموضوع
مخليناني رغم مذاكرتي 
لازم ادخل اشوف كل جديد 
ممن مشاركات بتكتبوها اخواتي الغالييين على قلبي


كنت محتاجة صفحات علشان اعلق على كل مشاركة رائعة قدمتوها 
بداية من اخويا جووو 
و الجميلة ايميلي 
و طبعا رورو الرائعة المذوقة 
وبتول المميزة بكل حاجة بتشارك بيها 
مش هقدر قررت ادخل بمشاركتي علطووول 


و انهاردة جاية بمشاركة كنت مأجلاها شوية بس 
بما ان ايميلي جابت سيرة الكينج 
و بعدها دخل جوو بحدوتة مصرية 
اذن لقد وقعنا ف الفخ 

انا عاشقة لمنير 
تقريبا مايفوتش عليا يوم من غيره 
ومنير بالنسبالي 
مش مجرد مغني 
هو حالة 
ناس بيقولو عليه سايكو 
انا فعلا بحسه سايكو ف احساسه 
مجنون 
كل حاجة فيه بتحب الغنا 
كل حاجة ف غناه بتتكلم 
منير مش مجرد مغني لا هو ثوري 
هو وطني ... هو عاشق للغنا ... هو مميز .... صراحة هو الكينج 

الليلة انهاردة هتكون مع منير و بعض لقائه مع اجمل الشعراء
العمالقة 

و اسمحولي ابتدي 

اولا ... لقائه مع من اعشقه صلاح جاهين 
هو غنى اكثر من رباعية ليه 
هبتدي 
ببحر الحياة
ودي رباعية 
من رباعيات صلاح جاهين 
 و اسمعوها باحساس منير اللي لن يتكرر

[YOUTUBE]rh4dbF9vTlc[/YOUTUBE]

مش هقدر افوت دويتو صلاح جاهين ومنير 
من غير اجمل اغانيه اللي بعشقها 

اديا ف جيوبي 
[YOUTUBE]tjNtSvSoebU[/YOUTUBE]

ايديا في جيوبي وقلبي طرب
سارح في غربة بس مش مغترب
وحدي لكن ونسان وماشي كدا
ببتعد معرفش او بقترب




و بعد الدويتو الرائع ده هدخل على دويتو الشاعر العظيم 
عبد الرحمن الابنودي 
و الكينج منير 
مع الحان 
كمال الطويل
هبتدي بأجمل ما غنى منير 

برة الشبابيك 
[YOUTUBE]_hyen8QIvx8[/YOUTUBE]


بره الشبابيك

برة الشبابيك غيوم برة الشبابيك مطر
مالي خايف كده خايف وحاسس بالخطر
ده حزن ولا وتر
ده قلب ولا حجر
ده دمع ولا مطر
مالي خايف خايف خايف وحاسس بالخطر

آخر مره اما سبتك
كتمت الشكوة ليه
مش كان احسن حاسبتك
وعرفت القصة ايه
لكن محسبتكيش
وقلتلك لية مافيش
كأنك يا حبيبتي امرك مايهمنيش
انا خايف من ده فيا
من الشكوة المدارية
بالذات في الليلة دية
تحت الغيم والمطر
ماللي خايف خايف خايف وحاسس بالخطر


بعد الاغنية دي احب اسمعكم 
دويتو من اجمل ما غنا منير للبلد صحيح اغنية قدييمة شويتين من اوائل اغاني منير 
بس كلمات الرائع سيد حجاب 

وهي 

يا بلاد يا غريبة
[YOUTUBE]3XyORvemyDU[/YOUTUBE]



ايه يابلاد ياغريبه

ايه يا بلاد يا غريبه
عدوة ولا حبيبه
فى الليل تصحى عيونك
ونجومك مش قريبه

بلاد ماعرفش ناسها
ولا عرفانى بيبانها
وماليش شبر فى اساسها
ولا طوبه فى حيطانها
وخطاويا غريبه

ايه يا بلاد يا غريبه
عدوة ولا حبيبه
فى الليل تصحى عيونك
ونجومك مش قريبه

عالم رايحه وجايه
وانا مين وفين مكانى
وايه اخر الحكايه
وايه اللى رمانى
يا خطاويا الغريبه

ايه يا بلاد يا غريبه
عدوة ولا حبيبه
فى الليل تصحى عيونك
ونجومك مش قريبه

دنيا ولا متاهة
دايره وبندور وراها
فى صبحها ومساها
اهه و وراها آهاه
يا خطاويا الغريبه

ايه يا بلاد يا غريبه
عدوة ولا حبيبه
فى الليل تصحى عيونك
ونجومك مش قريبه

و اخيرا علشان مش اطول عليكم 
اهداء لاغلى اعضاء على قلبي 
خادم البتول 
ايميلي 
رورو ايهاب 
واثقة فيك يارب 
و كريس
وكل اللي موجودين هنا 


احب اغاني منير على قلبي 
اغنية ثورة ف الحب 
ثورة ف الكلمات 
ثورة ف اللحن 
ثورة ف الاحساس و الاداء 
كلمات  
طارق عبد الستار 

اغنية 

حرية 

[YOUTUBE]0UcKxtTdOYM[/YOUTUBE]



حرية

جوايا قلبى شجر مقلوع باعطش اليكى واحن واجوع
جوايا قلبى شجر مقلوع باعطش اليكى واحن واجوع
ياللى انتى حبك حرية فى العشق آه ولا شئ ممنوع
ياللى انتى حبك حرية فى العشق آه ولا شئ ممنوع
يا سمرا يا سمرا

دى شفيفك لمّا بتتنهد أنا باستشهد
أنا باستشهد
وبعيش فى النار .... أعيش فى النار
وعيونك لمّا بتتلفت أنا بتفتت
أنا بتفتت
ملحقش احتار ..... ملحقش احتار

شفيفك لمّا بتتنهد أنا باستشهد
أنا باستشهد
وبعيش فى النار .... أعيش فى النار
وعيونك لمّا بتتلفت أنا بتفتت
أنا بتفتت
ملحقش احتار ..... ملحقش احتار

ضمينى خدينى انا لاجيء و لاول مرة بكون صادق
ضمينى خدينى انا لاجيء و لاول مرة بكون صادق
موتنى العشق و مش فارق ليل ولا نهار
يا سمرة يا سمرة

الجنة قصادك بتفتح عنيكى بتسكت و تلمح و تقول اسرار
هزينى بسحرك من جوة دانا قلبى لا حول ولا قوة ضد التيار
انا عارف انى ماليش دية فى عنيكى دية اخر المشوار
ضمينى خدينى انا لاجيء و لاول مرة بكون صادق
ضمينى خدينى انا لاجيء و لاول مرة بكون صادق
موتنى العشق و مش فارق ليل ولا نهار
يا سمرة يا سمرة

الجنة قصادك بتفتح عنيكى بتسكت و تلمح و تقول اسرار
هزينى بسحرك من جوة دانا قلبى لا حول ولا قوة ضد التيار
انا عارف انى ماليش دية فى عنيكى دية اخر المشوار
ضمينى خدينى انا لاجيء و لاول مرة بكون صادق
ضمينى خدينى انا لاجيء و لاول مرة بكون صادق
موتنى العشق و مش فارق ليل ولا نهار
يا سمرة يا سمرة

مممممممممممم نسيت اقولكم 
بااااااااااااااااي و معاها حب كبييييييييييير كبييييييييير كبييييييييييير
لشخصياتكم الرائعة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موكى ايه الجمال والزوق العالى ده 
منير ده حالة خاصة معتقدش ان فى حد على وجه اﻻرض 
مش بيحبه هو بالنسبالى مطرب قريب من قلبى 
بعشق كل كلمة بيقولها وبعشق حركاته
وبعشق كل اغانيه اللى اللى كاتبها اﻻبنودى 
بشكرك يا موكا لزوقك الرائع كالعادة طبعا
واعزرونى مش هقدر اشارك بحاجة ﻻنى داخلة من الفون
بمسى على كل اخوتى اللى فى التوبيك


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

*أنآ مش لآقيلآلكم حل خآلص*
إيه كل آلروآئع دى ..؟
حآسة إن جآلى تخمة فنية من كتر آلحلويآت إللى خدتهآ هنآ ههههـ *(* خآدم فآكر آلبقلآوة وبلح آلشآم ..؟* )*
*بس مآ أحلآهآ تخمة بصرآحة *

((* خآدم* )) : آلبنوتة آلجلآكسآية دى جبتهآ إزآى , قولى منين بتقع على آلنوآدر دى بس ..؟؟
بس أنآ فعلاً كآن قصدى على " آلأغنية .. حدوتة مصرية ... مش آلصعيدية ^^
على فكرة موضوع آلصعيد دآ فيه كلآم هقولهولكـ بعدين ,, ولو وإن هيبتى هتروح بعدهـ أنآ عآرفة
وآلحمد لله إنكـ جبتهآ فخليت حبيبتى (( *موكى* ))  تجيبلنآ بوكية ولآ أحلى من عند آلكينج
كله كوم ودويتو بتآعه مع جآهين *"* إيديآ فى جيوبى *"*
وآلأغرب إنكـ إخترتى أحب أغآنيه على قلبى
أنآ كل شوية بكتشف تشآبهآت جديدة بينآ مآطلعتش بس آلسكرتة هى آلتشآبه " SECRET ANGEL & secret flower " 
(( *رورو* )) : قآل بتستأذنى فى نزآر ...؟؟ نزآر دآ بآلذآت وآخد جرين كآرد فى أى قلب يآ بنتى
مآ بآل إختيآركـ آلمميز ليه كمآن حبيبتى أكيد هيتربع فى قلوبنآ

(( *وثوقتى* )) .. أنآ بعشق فيلم آلكيتكآت علشآن آلأغنية دى بآلذآت ومشآهد آلموتوسيكل وآلميكروفون ههههـ
ميرسى يآ قلبى كمآن إنكـ جيبتى آلأغنية .. مفترق طرق , ربنآ يخليكو لمبتدئين آلنت إللى زيى ^_^


آلمرآدى جبتلكوآ معآيآ رفيقة آلمذآكرة إللى بتهون عليآ جنآن آلكلية دى
آللينكـ على بعضه بقى معلشى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNfCFNozNz8


بهديهآ ليكم كلكم يآ غآليين وللغآلى كريس إللى أخجلنى بذوقه ولتوأمتى آلجميلة إللى بتشآركنى حب فيروز وحبو آلنسمة إللى بتعدى فى صمت
ولكل آللى بيمروآ من هنآ

*مسآئكم معطر بملآئكية فيروز* *3> 3>*






*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

​*وبعدين معاكم بقى تعبتونى ههههههه 
كل شوية ادخل التوبيك واقعد اسمع واقرا
اجمل الكلمات واستمتع باحلى اﻻغانى 
وبستمتع اكتر بالصحبة الحلوة والمحبة واﻻخوة 
والروح الجميلة فى التوبيك ده 
بس عارفين التوبيك ده ناقصه ايه 
ناقصه روز القمر لو دخلت معانا التوبيك هينور بوجودها 
والصحبة هتحلى 
بحبكم اوووووووووى 
انا مستكفية بالمتابعة ﻻنى فون 
بس مستمتعة جدا باختياراتكم الرائعة
*


----------



## خادم البتول (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*موكي*: أولا أحييكي على ذوقك وأحييكي على تعبك وأحييكي مرة تالتة كمان على شجاعتك في تقديم منير، لأن طبعا ـ والكلام كمان لرورو ـ فيه ناس مش بيعجبها وناس فعلا بتقول سايكو وهكذا، وفي النهاية دي مسألة أذواق. شخصيا من محبي منير، بالطبع، بس أنا من النوع اللي قلبه براح في المغنى وتلاقيني باسمع و"استطعم" تقريبا كل شيء من موتسارت لشعبولا. 




ثانيا يا موكي ركزي في مذاكرتك لو سمحتي، كل المطلوب بس تقوليلنا قبل ما تغيبي عشان بنفتقدك، وانتي بالذات لأنك *أول *واحدة ظهرت هنا معايا وتعتبري من "الرعيل الأول" جيل المؤسسين.  ميرسي يا جميل على تعبك في السهرة الحلوة أوي دي وعلى كل اختياراتك الراقية جدا بالفعل. شابوه يا قمر. :16_4_10:


*بتول*: أخيرا تعود بعد غياب إلى جمهورها المشتاق وتفاجئنا بتحفتين.. الأولى من بستان عمنا جاهين والمفضلة عند أميرتنا وعند الكثيرين، حاضرين وغايبين، والثانية لا تكتفي بجمالها الخاص ولكن أيضا تداعبنا فيها بمواهبها الشعرية فتقول في سياق الكلام: 

منورين في القعدة تملّي  علي حس ايملي**​
هذه اللمسات الصغيرة أيها الأحباء هي لمسات الحب، وهي لمسات لا يمكن تزييفها أو حتى تقليدها. أشكرك صديقتي كثيرا على كل هذا الحب والجمال. شابوه آخر لبتول. :16_4_10:


*رورو*: يبدو أن رورو شربت من كأس الجمال حتى انتشت ففاجأتنا بهذه الألوان الجديدة وبالـ"نيولوك".  قصيدة أخرى من نزار هي لا شك من أروع وأجمل ما كتب. تجاوز نزار في هذه القصيدة كل من جاءوا قبله أو حتى بعده، لأنه وصل بعمق مشاعره وصدقها إلى إحدى الحقائق الكونية، تحديدا حين قال:  هل عندكِ شكٌ أنكِ قبسٌ من عينيّْ
 ويداكِ هما استمرارٌ ضوئيٌّ ليديّْ* ..*
 هل عندكِ شكٌ* ..
*أنَّ كلامكِ يخرجُ من شفتي ّْ ؟
 هل عندكِ شكٌ* ..
*أنّي فيكِ .. وأنكِ فيّْ ؟؟​هذا *تحديدا *هو المقطع الذي قلت بعد قراءته: "نزار عليه السلام"! كيف عرف نزار حقا أننا من نور لا من طين، وأننا في تواصل ضوئي مستمر، بل إننا جميعا في بعضنا البعض، كلامي على شفاههم وكلامهم على لساني، كأننا بالحقيقة واحد، وبالحب "مكمّلين إلى واحد"؟! إنه نوع من النبوة لا شك، وصلت إليه قلة معدودة في تاريخنا، مثل *جبران *ـ الذي كتب بالفعل "النبي" ـ ومثل *نزار *في هذه القصيدة، والتي سبق فيها فيزياء الكوانتم ومبدأ الهولوجراف وكل هذه الاكتشافات الحديثة المذهلة! ولأن رورو امرأة تتحرك بقلبها فقد أبى قلبها الرائع أن تنتهي زيارتنا لنزار دون أن تسجل لنا هذه القصيدة! شابوه كبييييير لرورو. :16_4_10:


*إيميلي: *أنا لسه شايف رسالتك وأعلق عليها غدا إن شاء الله.. بس حبيت أشكرك على الإهداء الرائع.. وأنا طبعا عن عمد لم أدخل بعد إلى مملكة فيروز أو أي من "الكبار".. احنا معظم الوقت كنا لسه يادوب بنسخـّن سعادتك! 







* * * 


​


----------



## خادم البتول (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اليوم يتوقف البث مؤقتا من شبكة صوت العرب وننتقل إلى إذاعة مونت كارلو، وهكذا نقفز فجأة من حي الأربعين بالسويس إلى باريس فرنسا حيث نلتقي من جديد بالجميلة لارا فابيان. ​ 

ما يعنيني هنا ليس الأغنية نفسها وإنما المشاعر و"*الحالة*" كلها. لارا فابيان هي "ديفا" عالمية تغني حول العالم بأربع لغات مختلفة (الإنجليزية، الأسبانية، الإيطالية، والفرنسية)، ولكن لأن الفرنسية أقل ما تغني به فهي لا تعتبر نفسها أبدا ديفا أو "نجمة" فرنسية. من هنا كان ما حدث في باريس مفاجئا تماما لها: 

كانت أغنيتها "چوتيم" (أحبك) بالكاد قد خرجت للنور، وذهبت إلى حفلها في باريس لتغنيها، فإذا بها أمام جمهور لا تعجبه فقط الأغنية، بل يحفظها كاملة عن ظهر قلب، بالكلمة واللحن!

ولأن لارا امرأة عاطفية شديدة الحساسية، كما أشرت سابقا، فقد اهتزت كثيرا! نحن هنا أيها الأصدقاء أمام أكثر من 20 ألف محب يغنون معا لنجمتهم في لحظة حب وتواصل نادرة سجلتها لنا الكاميرات وحفظها التاريخ. الجملة التي تقولها لارا في البداية هي: "لقد فاجئتوني هنا / لقد أخذتوني على غرة"!

"Mais là, vous m'avez pris de court là"

ثم حدث ما قضى أخيرا على تماسك نجمتنا:
تلقائيا وبدون أي اتفاق مسبق توافق الجمهور كله بحيث يغنون معا بدلا من "چوتيم": 

Je t'aime ​ (أحبــــك)

بدلا من ذلك كانوا يهتفون:
On t'aime
(بنحبـــك)

فما نسمعه هنا أيها الأحباء هو في الحقيقة: *بنحبـــك.. بنحبـــك.. بنحبــك*... 


سجل هذا الفيديو بالطبع أرقاما قياسية على اليوتيوب (أكثر من 10 مليون) ولكني أتيتكم هنا بالنسخة القصيرة، أتمنى أن تحوز إعجابكم.

* * *

سيداتي أنساتي سادتي

المندهشة.. والمدهشة
*لارا فابيــــــــان*
Lara Fabian

من حفلها الأسطوري في باريس ومع أغنية
*Je T'aime

*​
[YOUTUBE]JoZ6P6ihzCU[/YOUTUBE] 


تمنياتي لأميرتنا وللجميع بسهرة سعيدة.

 


* * *

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2013)

آسمجولي آشآركم الفيديو دآ،،

فيلم وثآئقي بعنوان

 (العاب العقل)

خدع رآئعه ومعلومآت شيقه

[YOUTUBE]LCFwFzAANVA[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> آسمجولي آشآركم الفيديو دآ،،
> 
> فيلم وثآئقي بعنوان
> 
> ...



فيديو مهم بالفعل يا كريس، بس الجزء التاني كمان أهم، خاصة النصف الأخير منه. اختيار رائع تسلم إيدك. 

​


إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *أنآ مش لآقيلآلكم حل خآلص*
> إيه كل آلروآئع دى ..؟
> ...


----------



## خادم البتول (17 ديسمبر 2013)

اختفى كل شركائي في ظروف غامضة! 
"باعوك يا ريتشارد!!! حتى أنت يا آرثر؟!!
*الكــل باطـــل*!" 





ولكن هكذا قد يبدو أنني خرجت عامدا وبشكل مفاجئ من الحالة المصرية العربية النزارية الجاهينية المنيرية الفيروزية الجميلة! لتسامحني الأميرة إذن وكل الأحباء إذا كان هذا حقا ما وصلكم.. لم يكن هذا هو المقصود أبدا، لأن هذه الحالة كانت أكبر وأجمل من أن تتوقف هكذا فجأة. لقد خرجت عن السرب لكي أقدم ما عندي *بالتوازي *مع هذه الحالة ـ وليس *بديلا *لها! ولهذا الخروج نفسه أسباب عديدة، أبسطها منع الرتابة وكسر التوقع مع التنويع والانفتاح على مصادر أخرى للجمال الذي لا ينتهي. كما أنه خروج مؤقت أعود بعده إلى حيث يكون شركائي. ولكن مع اختفائهم هكذا فجأة يبدو الأمر كأنه قطع مفاجئ لم أكن أريده بالطبع أو *حتى* *أتوقعه*.. بل أتساءل في الحقيقة: هل كان خروجي هذا عن السرب هو نفسه سبب اختفائهم؟ شخصيا لا أعتقد، ولكن أيا ما كان أرجو أن يكون الجميع بخير.


المتمردات *موكي ورورو وبتول*: أين اختفت كل الأميرات فجأة؟ فكرت بالأحرى في 3 أسباب لاختفائكم المفاجئ معا، ولكني لا أريد طرح هذا الآن خاصة وأن أحد هذه الأسباب يخرج تماما عن السياق. فقط أتمنى أن تكونوا جميعا بخير، وأتمنى ألا يكون فعلا تمرد جماعي.. اعتقد إحنا اتحسدنا يا بنات.. صح؟.. افتكرت النهارده على أي حال أغنية جميلة أعتز بيها جدا.. وقلت لازم أهديها للبنات، ما تغلاش عليكم طبعا ;)...


[YOUTUBE]0-o55_tm7Qc[/YOUTUBE]







* * *​
نعود بعد الفاصل. هناك سؤال هام أوجهه اليوم لسمو الأميرة، وسأعود مبكرا إن شاء الله لأنني أرجو أن ترد عليه اليوم أيضا إذا أمكن. حتى نلتقي. 

* * *​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> اختفى كل شركائي في ظروف غامضة!
> "باعوك يا ريتشارد!!! حتى أنت يا آرثر؟!!
> *الكــل باطـــل*!"
> 
> ...


ههههـ هدى نفسكـ يآ ريتشآرد
فعلاً أنآ كنت دآخلة زى كل يوم مستنية أشوف إختيآرآتهم آلمميزة
بس متأكدة إنهم مشغولين فى شئ و*مش هيحرمونآ منهم ومن وجودهم آللى مآ يتعوضش*
طبعاً أنآ عآرفة إنى سآيقة دلآلى وبستغل محبتهم بزيآدة بس بآلذمة بعد مآ تيجو وتجيبوآ نزآر وكآظم ومنير فى إيديكم لأ وجآهين كمآن .. *مش أطمع بس إزآى أنآ * ..!

إنهآردة جيبآلكم معآيآ دويتو من إللى مش هيتكرروآ فى آلحيآة
بليغ ووردة
هو عبقرى وهى صوتهآ بحر حنآن ودفآ
وعملهآ أجمل وأروع أغآنيهآ إللى مش ممكن يتنسوآ
*إسمعونى* >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D90LuNhYBEw
*بلآش تفآرق* >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIR-dBD4AIw

دى بقى أقربهم لقلبى " *حنيــن* " >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zD0n3sriRg

دى بآلذآت بهديهآ ليكم علشآن حسآهآ أوى 
*ويآ رب تكونوآ بخير يآ أرق وأطيب بنوتآت *
أسيبكم مع كلمآتهآ 



*آه يا ناعسة و خبرينى اللى غربنا مين*
 و اللى توهنا مين .. عنك طول السنين يا عينى
عنكـ طول آلسنين
 حنين .. حنين .. حنين
 انا دايبة فيكـ حنين
 و الغربة توهتنى لكن ما غربتنى
 عنك طول السنين
 شايلاك فى ننى عينى ياعينى
 و اللى بينك و بينى
 أشواق كل الاحبه
 و حنين المحرومين .. ياعيني
 و حنين المحرومين
 آه يانا من الحنين

 ---

*لو حد ينسى روحو أنا كنت نسيت هواك*
 لو قلب بينسى حبو انسى الحياة معاك
 يا زمانى و الأمانى
 آه ياللى مالكنى تانى
 ويا حبى الأولانى ..

 شايلاك فى ننى عينى
 و اللى بينك و بينى
 أشواق كل الاحبة
 و حنين المحرومين .. ياعيني
 و حنين المحرومين
 آه يانا من الحنين

 ---

*يا يا يا .. يا اعز واغلى حب .. يا يا يا*
 لفيت الدنيا بعدك .. مالقتش فيها قلب
 يا يا يا يا .. يا كل ما بتمنى .. يا يا
 الجنة نار في بعدك .. والنار في قربك جنة
 يا يا يا يا .. يا اعز واغلى حب .. يا يا
 انا منك وانت مني .. انا
 توهني البعد عنك .. انا
 آه من غيرك ابقى مين ..

*شايلاك فى ننى عينى ياعينى*
 و اللى بينك و بينى
 أشواق كل الاحبة
 و حنين المحرومين .. ياعيني
 و حنين المحرومين
 آه يانا من الحنين



*.،*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 ديسمبر 2013)

يا مساء الجمال على احلى و اجمل اعضاء ف الدنيا 
سامحوني مشاركتي بقت ف وقت متأخر شوية 
علشان المذاكرة
امتحانات الكلية اخر الشهر 
هستغل الفرصة دي و اطلب منكم تصلو من اجلي 

بخلص انا مذاكرتي و ادخل علطول اكتب مشاركتي 
صعب جدا اني  اتأخر عن موضوع حفر مكانة خاصة ف قلبي 
بسبب ناس غاليين على قلبي 
ومش بس كدة لا 
د انا بدخل كل يوم على حاجة جديدة بسمعها 
و حاجة تانية بحب اسمعها 
و حاجة تالتة بستمتع لما بقرأها 
يعني موضووووع صعب الواحد يستغنى عنه 

انهاردة انا قولت اغير مودكم شوية 
بمغني ليه مكانة خاصة ف قلبي

وهو براين ادامز

bryan adams

بداية سمعت اول اغنية ليه و عرفتني بيه 
ف ثانوية عامة 
سمعتها من هنا 
و سمعت ذي ما بيقولو بحة صوته المميزة 
عجبني احساسه جدا 

قررت اسمع ليه كام اغنية 
و بعد ما سمعت اغنية و التانية و التالتة حسيت انه فعلا مغني مميز 
و بقيت من معجبينه :t13::t13:

انهاردة جبت ليكم اول اغنية سمعتها ليه وعجبتني جدا 

تعالوا نسمعها سوا 

[YOUTUBE]9EHAo6rEuas[/YOUTUBE]

ودي كمان اغنية من اكتر الاغاني بحبها ليه 
 و من اشهر الاغاني ليه 

[YOUTUBE]zeEFHJFUbEg[/YOUTUBE]

اما بقى اهدائي ليكم جميعا ف 
الموضوع المميز ده 
هو اغنية لحبيبتي معشوقتي الصوت الملائكي 
فيرووووز 
اللي ايميلي طلعت توأمتي ف حبها 
لانها بردو رفيقة مذاكرتي 

يلا سوا نسمع اغنية بتاخدني لدنيا تاني 
بجد بحس اني  ف مكان تاني 
بصوت لن يتكرر 

اعطني الناي و غني 
[YOUTUBE]Py8mpgT17ow[/YOUTUBE]

أعطني الناي وغني
فالغنا سر الوجود
وأنين الناي يبقى
بعد أن يفنى الوجود
هل إتخذت الغاب مثلي
منـزلاً دون القصور
فتتبعت السواقي
وتسلقت الصخور
هل تحممت بعطره
وتنشفت بنور
وشربت الفجر خمراً
من كؤوس من أثير
هل جلست العصر مثلي
بين جفنات العنب
والعناقيد تدلت
كثريات الذهب
هل فرشت العشب ليلاً
وتلحفت الفضاء
زاهداً في ما سيأتي
ناسياً ما قد مضى
أعطني الناي وغني
وانسى داء ودواء
إنما الناس سطورٌ
كتبت لكن بماء​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ههههـ هدى نفسكـ يآ ريتشآرد
> فعلاً أنآ كنت دآخلة زى كل يوم مستنية أشوف إختيآرآتهم آلمميزة
> بس متأكدة إنهم مشغولين فى شئ و*مش هيحرمونآ منهم ومن وجودهم آللى مآ يتعوضش*
> طبعاً أنآ عآرفة إنى سآيقة دلآلى وبستغل محبتهم بزيآدة بس بآلذمة بعد مآ تيجو وتجيبوآ نزآر وكآظم ومنير فى إيديكم لأ وجآهين كمآن .. *مش أطمع بس إزآى أنآ * ..!
> ...


*ايمى حبيبتى بحيكى على زوقك الرائع *
*مش قادرة اقولك ان دول اكتر اغنيتين بحبهم لوردة 
كلمات ولحن تحفة وصوت وردة طبعا 
بيعمل حالة لاى حد بيسمعه 
بحيكى على زوقك يا قلبى 
ومبسوطة انك بتشاكرى معانا رغم مذاكرتك 
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى ويفرح قلبك *
*اما بقيت السهرانين معانا 
حالا هنزل بمشاركة لاحلى اخوات *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساء الجمال على احلى واجمل اخوات فى الدنيا 
مساء معطر بماء الورد 
 وحشتوووووووووووووووووووونى 
وسورى انى ماكنتش بشارك الايام اللى فاتت لانى كنت بدخل من الفون 
ولكن متابعة معاكم طبعا 
مقدرش اغيب عن التوبيك ده لحظة 
طبعا زوقكم كلكم يجنن 
واى حاجة بتنزلوها بتعجبنى جداااا 
ودى مش مجاملة دى حقيقة فعلا 
مش هطول عليكم النهاردة بقى 
جيالكم وجايبة معايا اغنيتين لمطرب 
بموت فيه وبعشق كل اغنية ليه 
واغانيه مش مجرد موسيقى وكلمات بسمعها 
لا دى اغانى بعيشها وبحسها وبستمتع بكل كلمة فيها 
لدرجة ان الناس مسمينى على اسمه ههههههههه 
بهدى الاغنيتين دوووووووول لايمى حبيبتى 
لان كلامهم بيعبر عن رجوعها
 وكمان زعلنا عليها لما بعدت عننا الفترة اللى فاتت 
هسيبكم مع الاغانى هى قديمة جدا بس بموت فيهم 
وطبعا بهدى لجو و باتو و موكا و كريس 
وكل اخواتى اللى بيدخلوا التوبيك 
يارب زوقى يعجبكم 
حمدلله على السلامة 
عمرو دياب *

*[YOUTUBE]c6Psh1ZnsOk[/YOUTUBE]*

*الاغنية التانية *
*يصعب علينا تبعدوا وتنسونا 

 [YOUTUBE]AijHA0W91M0[/YOUTUBE]

بقول لايمى اوعى تسبينا تانى 
سهرة سعيدة يا اغلى اخوات على قلبى *​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 ديسمبر 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ههههـ هدى نفسكـ يآ ريتشآرد
> فعلاً أنآ كنت دآخلة زى كل يوم مستنية أشوف إختيآرآتهم آلمميزة
> بس متأكدة إنهم مشغولين فى شئ و*مش هيحرمونآ منهم ومن وجودهم آللى مآ يتعوضش*
> طبعاً أنآ عآرفة إنى سآيقة دلآلى وبستغل محبتهم بزيآدة بس بآلذمة بعد مآ تيجو وتجيبوآ نزآر وكآظم ومنير فى إيديكم لأ وجآهين كمآن .. *مش أطمع بس إزآى أنآ * ..!
> ...





كده بردو يا إيميلي 3 *قنابل *في رسالة واحدة!  يا إيمي ده كفاية جملة واحدة من كل أغنية من دول! في بلاش تفارق دي: كفاية جملة "خلتني أخاف..." اللي في البداية.. كفاية لوحدها! إيه كل الشجن ده وإيه كل الإحساس ده؟!! طول عمري اسال بليغ عملها إزاي دي وجابها منين؟ ​*خليتني أخاف*.. لما باحس بخطوتك واخداك بعيد بعيد
*عليك باخاف*.. لما تقول كلمة وداع تاني من جديد​شوفي هنا أوضح في الفيديو، من بعد الدقيقة 2، وإد إيه الرائعة وردة عايشة الإحساس من أول لحظة في الغنوة:


​[YOUTUBE]k8DzCtqe79M[/YOUTUBE]​


أما "اسمعوني" دي بقا فأسطورة تانية لوحدها..  
من أول: ​ودوبنا.. ياما ياما ياما دوبنا.. واتعذبت قلوبنا...​لحد المشكلة "رووووووووح": ​رووووووووووووح روح.. روح قوله يا قمر
فاكرنا وللا ناسي.. ناسينا وللا فاكر.. ليالي السهر
روح قوله يا قمر...
وللا انت يا قمر: اتعلمت القساوة.. وبقيت زي حبيبي
بتنسى يا قمر... حبايبك يا قمر​
على أي حال الكلام ده كله عموما تسمعيه في الحفلات بيكون أفضل بكتير.. 

وطبعا حنين وناعسة وإيييييييييييييييه يا إيمي.. 

أنا بقا ممكن أبعت إيه بعد كل الجمال اللي انتي باعتاه ده؟؟؟  

* * *

فيروز
https://www.facebook.com/FayrouzOfficial
عاصي
https://www.facebook.com/Fayrouz.Assi.Official

* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 ديسمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> وهو براين ادامز
> bryan adams
> ​




 فيه 3 أساتذة اتقابلوا في غنوة واحدة.. واحد منهم بس كان برايان آدامز.. ومعاه الباشا ستنج والباشا رود ستيوارت.. وراحوا التلاتة عاملين مع بعض غنوة الفيديو كليب بتاعها هو نفسه بيقول "احنا الأساتذة"!  أكيد عارفاها، لكن إذا مش عارفاها يبقا لازم تعرفيها بما إنك من جمهور برايان.. (وفعلا لسه أنا بجد مندهش جدا من ذوقك يا موكي! ) 

ميرسي ليك يا جميل على الإهداء الغالي جدا.. "أعطني الناي" مرة واحدة؟ 

ليكي إنتي كمان أهدي:

*All for Love*
(وهي من الأغاني التي يفضل معها سماعات أذن وصوت عالي)

[YOUTUBE]ofA3URC1wyk[/YOUTUBE] 


When it's love you give
 (I'll be a man of good faith)
Then in love you live
 (I'll make a stand I won't break)
I'll be the rock you can build on
Be there when you're old
To have and to hold
 
When there's love inside
 (I swear I'll always be strong)
Then there's a reason why
 (I'll prove to you we belong)
I'll be the wall that protects you
From the wind and the rain
From the hurt and the pain
 
Let's make it all for one and all for love
Let the one you hold be the one you want
The one you need
'Cause when it's all for one it's one for all
When there's someone that should know
Then just let your feelings show
And make it all for one and all for love
 
When it's love you make
 (I'll be the fire in your night)
Then it's love you take
 (I will defend, I will fight)
I'll be there when you need me
When honor is at stake
This vow I will make:
 
That it's all for one and all for love
Let the one you hold be the one you want
The one you need
'Cause when it's all for one it's one for all
When there's someone that should know
Then just let your feelings show
And make it all for one and all for love
 
Don't lay our love to rest
'Cause we could stand up to your test
We got everything and more than we had planned
More than the rivers that run the land
We've got it all in our hands
 
Now it's all for one and all for love
 (It's all for love)
Let the one you hold be the one you want
The one you need
'Cause when it's all for one it's one for all
 (It's one for all)
When there's someone that should know
Then just let your feelings show
When there's someone that you want
When there's someone that you need
Let's make it all
All for one and all for love


فريق سويدي حديث نسبيا اختار نفس الأغنية وقدمها بآداء كان أيضا متميز

[YOUTUBE]a2tDsBZ5H-w[/YOUTUBE] 



* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة وأميرتنا والجميع طيبين.. أعود بعد قليل بـ"هزيج الأجراس"...... 

* * *

​(تعرفي يا رورو إن ليه غنوة نزلت في "بودا بار" في فرنسا؟؟؟ واترجمت 10 لغات واتسرقت في كل حتة وقلبت الدنيا.. بكرا أبعتهالك )


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> كل سنة وأميرتنا والجميع طيبين.. أعود بعد قليل بـ"هزيج الأجراس"......
> 
> * * *
> 
> ...


*اكسيد مستنياها ياجوووووووو 
بس اوعى تنسى ههههههه 
كله الا عمور عندى دى مطربى المفضل *​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*Ding Dong Ding Dong*

هو لا شك أشهر النغمات التي تتردد هذه الأيام في نصف الكرة الآخر، رغم سرعته الشديدة لحنا وآداء: ما زالت كل الفرق الموسيقية تعكف للتدرب عليه كل عام في هذه الأيام، وما زالت الملايين تطلبه وتنتظره كأحد رموز الكريسماس المميزة. إنـــه...

​ *Carol of the Bells*​ هزيج الأجراس


نلتقي الليلة أولا مع أشهر توزيعاته، كما تقدمه المجموعة الرائعة "كيلتك وومان" 


[YOUTUBE]GsFUyq3R004[/YOUTUBE]

(هذه النسخة أفضل كثيرا في الصورة ولكن بها عيب في الصوت)​

 Ding Dong Ding Dong
Hark how the bells
sweet silver bells
all seem to say
throw cares away
Christmas is here
bringing good cheer
to young and old
meek and the bold
Ding Dong Ding Dong
 . . . . . . . . . . .



[YOUTUBE]0UmvUy1LziE[/YOUTUBE] 

من ليتوانيا، وبترجمة ليتوانية


Ding Dong Ding Dong
that is their song
with joyful ring
all caroling
One seems to hear
words of good cheer
from everywhere
filling the air
Oh how they pound
raising the sound
o'er hill and dale
telling their tale
Gaily they ring
while people sing
songs of good cheer
Christmas is here
Merry, Merry, Merry, Merry Christmas
Merry, Merry, Merry, Merry Christmas
On on they send
on without end
their joyful tone
to every home
Ding Dong Ding Dong


[YOUTUBE]I6x-pjVL67A[/YOUTUBE] 

وبطعم مختلف كثيرا من كورال ليبرتا 


(وأيضا هنــــا بالتوزيع الأوركسترالي مع أجراس حقيقية)


كل عام والجميع بخير أتمنى لكم أطيب الأوقات! 




* * *

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

*مسآء جميل عليكم *
يآ رب تكونوآ كلكم بكل خير
*وبشكركم على كولكشن آلإبدآع إللى بتمتعونى بيه جداً كآلعآدة*
إسمحولى آلنهآردة أخرج شوية عن آلموسيقى وآلغنآ .. جيبآلكم شوية وشوش يآ رب تستمتعوآ بيهآ
أنآ مش هذكر أسآمى آللوحآت علشآن أسيبهآ لخيآلكم


*دى إبتسآمة* .......* من أعمآل آلفنآن آلمبدع فريد فآضل*








*حكآية فى لوحة*....... *للمميز سآمى أبو آلعزم*







*وتعبير* ........ *للفنآن آلجميل محمود فتيح*








*نختم آلجآليرى بـ أحلى لمة صحآب* " *شبهكم* "









وفى آلآخر شطحة بسيطة للـ *آلنحت*







قد إيه معبرة ... *تفآعل مآيتولدش إلآ لمآ آلفن يعآنق آلروح*
زى مآ آلطفلة آلبريئة دى عآنقت مآمتهآ إللى مفتقدآهآ فى صورة آلتمثآل


*يآ رب ينولو إعجآبكم *, ويلمسوكم زى مآ لمسونى :Love_Letter_Send:






*.،*​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*جميلة جدا جدا *يا إيميلي.. روائع فعلا.. ياريت لو عندك من ده تاني لا تبخلي علينا لأن الفن التشكيلي عندنا فيه حالة حرمان في الشرق رغم وجود فنانين عباقرة خاصة في مصر والعراق والشام.. يعني لوحة زي بلدينا اللي ماسك الجريدة ده لا يمكن الواحد ـ مهما كان بيشوف عالميا ـ إنه يلاقيها غير في مصر وبريشة مصري! تحفة بكل المعاني.. أما التمثال فلا تعليق بعد تعليقك.. اللي هو نفسه لمسة أدبية رفيعة لا تصدر إلا من فنانة!  ​
أخيرا هنا بقا أحب اقف دقيقة لو سمحتي.. ​​

إيمليــآ قال:


> *نختم آلجآليرى بـ أحلى لمة صحآب* " *شبهكم* "



يعني المفروض لما تقولي "*شبهكم*" يبقا "تفسّري" سعادتك.. لأن أنا المفروض موجود في الليلة دي.. يبقا انتي مثلا تقولي "شبهكم ـ بس خادم واقف ورا الزرع، مثلا.. عشان مثلا بيتكلم في موضوع جانبي مع كريس، مثلا، أو حتى لوحده بيضرب حاجة تانية غير الـ(سفن آب) اللي انتو بتشربوها دي"



.. أو تقولي "شبهكم" وتقولي الأسماء: هم الـ3 قمرات عندك أهم: رورو وموكي وبتول.. يبقا مثلا اللي ع اليمين دول رورو وبتول وقصادهم موكي لسه رابطة البرنيطة، عشان هي اللي لسه كل شوية تقوم رايحة جاية على مذاكرتها.. مثلا يعني مثلا.. 



​ 

* * *​​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ظهرت هذه الأغنية عام 2000 لتكون أحد رموز جنس موسيقي كامل اسمه "موسيقى المتوسط"، وإحدى المحطات التي أصبح بعدها عمرو دياب ـ وكما صار يُعرف الآن عالميا ـ "*أبو *موسيقى المتوسط"، حسب تصنيف ديفيد كوبر وكيفن داوي ومايكل فريشكوف وغيرهم من نقاد الموسيقى. استخدمت الأغنية بوضوح خاصة في المقدمة آلة الجيتار الإسبانيولي (الخشب/غير الكهربائي)، مع جملة لحنية بسيطة ودافئة، مع إيقاعات غربية ببعض لمسات شرقية خافتة جدا وحساسة جدا، إلى غير ذلك من عناصر ساهمت في نجاح الأغنية نجاحا غير مسبوق. بعد شهور من صدور الألبوم وفي العام 2001 التقط الأغنية *بودا بار *ـ باريس ـ وطرحها في إصداره الثالث، حيث قدمها الدي جي الأسطوري "رافن" في القرص الأول "دريمز". بعد هذا التقديم من بودا بار انتشرت الأغنية في كل أنحاء العالم وطلبها الملايين وبدأ فوريا منذ ذلك التاريخ نسخها واقتباسها وإعادة إنتاجها بكافة الوسائط، وأما الترجمات الرسمية فقد تنوعت من الإنجليزية للأرمينية، وبلغت على الأقل عشر ترجمات كما يلي:​ 
ترجمت إلى اللغة البلغارية وغنتها ايفانا عام 2002

وترجمت إلى اللغة الروسية وغناها إڤرام روسو عام 2002

وترجمت إلى اللغة الالبانية وغناها غازى عام 2003

وترجمت إلى اللغة الهندية وغناها أمير جميل عام 2004

وترجمت إلى اللغة الارمينية وغنتها أولجا عام 2004

وترجمت إلى اللغة الأرجنتينية وغنتها أندريا بيلا عام 2004

وترجمت إلى اللغة الإنجليزية وغنتها فرقة أوت لانديش عام 2005

وترجمت إلى اللغة التركية وغناها أركان هاكان عام 2006

وترجمت إلى اللغة الإسبانية وغناها أنتونيو كارمونا عام 2007

وترجمت إلى اللغة اليونانية وغناها ليفيريتس بانتازيس عام 2008


​ سيداتي آنساتي سادتي نحن نتحدث عن أغنية​ *تمـــــــلي معـــــــاك*​ إلى الغالية *رورو *وكل الأحباء​ ​ 
[YOUTUBE]EgmXTmj62ic[/YOUTUBE]​

 * تـمـلي معـاك*
 


تملي معاك
ولو حتى بعيد عنى
ف قلبي هواك
تملي معاك
تملي ف بالي وف قلبي
ولا بانساك
تملي واحشني لو حتى
بكون وياك
تملي معاك

تملي حبيبى باشتاقلك
تملي عينيّ تندهلك
ولو حواليّّ كل الكون
بكون يا حبيبي محتاج لك

تملي معاك
معاك قلبي معاك روحي
يا أغلى حبيب
ومهما تكون بعيد عنى
لقلبي قريب
يا عمري الجاي والحاضر
يا أحلى نصيب
 
تملي حبيبي باشتاقلك
تملي عينيّ تندهلك
ولو حواليّ كل الكون
بكون يا حبيبي محتاج لك
 
تملي حبيبي باشتاقلك
تملي عينيّ تندهلك
ولو حواليّ كل الكون
بكون يا حبيبي محتاج لك
 
* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 ديسمبر 2013)

* 

أما الليلة فمع لؤلؤة جديدة من بحر الحب**...*

من ليل القاهرة الساحر، من عبق ضفاف النيل إذ تنفث عطر الجمال، من رحيق القمر فى عيون الشوق، ومن خمر الحب فى قلوب العاشقين، مع واحدة من أجمل وأشهر أغنيات السيدة نجاة، من أحلى وآبدع ما لحن الموسيقار الأستاذ محمد عبد الوهاب، ومن أروع وأرق ما كتب الشاعر الكبير نزار قبانى، أغنية "متى ستعرف كم أهواك!"

​ 



​ 
هكذا كتبت عن هذه الأغنية سابقا، واليوم أكرر نفس الكلمات لأن إحساسي بها أبدا لم يتغير. إنني أتأمل صور الماضي وكيف كانت القاهرة 1970 على سبيل المثال.. أتخيلني في نفس هذه الشوارع، عند كوبري قصر النيل، أشم عبق النهر وأرى على مرمي البصر أنوار الضفاف، وهنا، وهنا تحديدا، أسمع نغمات هذه الأغنية تنساب في الهواء..* متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا أملا.. أبيع من أجله الدنيا وما فيها..* وتمر الصبايا أمامي مسرعات لأن الوقت تأخر والسهرة قد بدأت، يتلفتن بحمرة خجل ما عدت أراها، فيكرر قلبي مبتسما: *الدنيا وما فيها.. *ويعلو الصوت وأنا أمضي نحو ميدان التحرير الذي يشبه رونقا وتألقا ميادين باريس، وكيف لا ونحن في القاهرة، باريس الشرق وعروسه.. وفي الميدان أخيرا تصدح نجاة، صوت الحب الدافئ كما كانوا يسمونها: *إرجع إليّ.. إرجع إليّ إليّ إليّ.. *وأهرول في الشوارع التي كانت ما تزال تنصت كلها كي تسمع موسيقى "الأستاذ" حين تنطلق.. أهرول وفي الهواء برد خفيف.. وفي القلب أحلام مطر.. *إرجع إليّ إليّ.. فبعدك لا عقد أعلقه.. ولا لمست عطوري في أوانيها......
*

​ [YOUTUBE]wLw4FVzj2Ig[/YOUTUBE]​ 
​ *متى ستعرف كم أهواك*
****************
​ متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا أملا
أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها
لو تطلب البحر فى عينيك أسكبه
أو تطلب الشمس فى كفيك أرميها
أنـا أحبك فوق الغيم أكتبهــا
وللعصافيـر والأشجـار أحكيهـا
أنـا أحبك فوق الماء أنقشهــا
وللعناقيـد والأقـداح أسقيهـــا
أنـا أحبك حاول أن تسـاعدنى
فإن من بـدأ المأساة ينهيهـــا
وإن من فتح الأبواب يغلقهــا
وإن من أشعل النيـران يطفيهــا

يا من يفكر فى صمت ويتركنى
فى البحر أرفع مرسـاتى وألقيهـا
كفاك تلعب دور العاشقين معى
وتنتقى كلمــات لست تعنيهــا
كم اخترعت مكاتيبـا سترسلها
وأسعدتنى ورود سوف تهديهــا
وكم ذهبت لوعد لا وجود لـه
وكم حلمت بأثـواب سأشريهــا
وكم تمنيت لو للرقص تطلبنى
وحيـرتنى ذراعى أين ألقيهـــا

ارجع إليّ فإن الأرض واقفـة
كأنما الأرض فرت من ثوانيهـا
إرجـع فبعدك لا عقد أعلقــه
ولا لمست عطورى فى أوانيهــا
لمن صباى لمن.. شال الحرير لمن
ضفـائرى منذ أعـوام أربيهــا
إرجع كما أنت.. صحوا كنت أم مطرا
فمــا حياتى أنا إن لم تكن فيها



* * *



​ *رسـالة إلى رجـــل*​ (النص الأصلى)​ ​ [YOUTUBE]62AhXZ6aCFU[/YOUTUBE]​ 

متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا* أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها​ يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنـا * بحالهــا وسأمضي في تحديهـا​ لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه * أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها​ أنـا أحبك فوق الغيم أكتبهــا * وللعصافيـر والأشجـار أحكيهـا​ أنـا أحبك فوق الماء أنقشهــا * وللعناقيـد والأقـداح أسقيهـــا​ أنـا أحبك يـا سيفـا أسال دمي * يـا قصة لست أدري مـا أسميها​ أنـا أحبك حاول أن تسـاعدني * فإن من بـدأ المأساة ينهيهـــا​ وإن من فتح الأبواب يغلقهــا * وإن من أشعل النيـران يطفيهــا​ يا من يدخن في صمت ويتركني * في البحر أرفع مرسـاتي وألقيهـا​ ألا تراني ببحر الحب غارقـة * والموج يمضغ آمـالي ويرميهــا​ إنزل قليلا عن الأهداب يا رجلا * مــا زال يقتل أحلامي ويحييهـا​ كفاك تلعب دور العاشقين معي * وتنتقي كلمــات لست تعنيهــا​ كم اخترعت مكاتيبـا سترسلها * وأسعدتني ورود سوف تهديهــا​ وكم ذهبت لوعد لا وجود لـه * وكم حلمت بأثـواب سأشريهــا​ وكم تمنيت لو للرقص تطلبني * وحيـرتني ذراعي أين ألقيهـــا​ ارجع إلي فإن الأرض واقفـة * كأنمـا الأرض فرت من ثوانيهــــا​ إرجـع فبعدك لا عقد أعلقــه * ولا لمست عطوري في أوانيهــا​ لمن جمالي لمن شال الحرير * لمن ضفـائري منذ أعـوام أربيهــا​ إرجع كما أنت صحوا كنت أم مطرا * فمــا حياتي أنا إن لم تكن فيهـا​ 
نــزار قبـــانى​ 

* * *​ 



ولهواة الطرب والسهر ـ الحفل كاملا
​ [YOUTUBE]BClDtdATPKE[/YOUTUBE]​ 


* * *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *جميلة جدا جدا *يا إيميلي.. روائع فعلا.. ياريت لو عندك من ده تاني لا تبخلي علينا لأن الفن التشكيلي عندنا فيه حالة حرمان في الشرق رغم وجود فنانين عباقرة خاصة في مصر والعراق والشام.. يعني لوحة زي بلدينا اللي ماسك الجريدة ده لا يمكن الواحد ـ مهما كان بيشوف عالميا ـ إنه يلاقيها غير في مصر وبريشة مصري! تحفة بكل المعاني.. أما التمثال فلا تعليق بعد تعليقك.. اللي هو نفسه لمسة أدبية رفيعة لا تصدر إلا من فنانة!  ​
> أخيرا هنا بقا أحب اقف دقيقة لو سمحتي.. ​​
> يعني المفروض لما تقولي "*شبهكم*" يبقا "تفسّري" سعادتك.. لأن أنا المفروض موجود في الليلة دي.. يبقا انتي مثلا تقولي "شبهكم ـ بس خادم واقف ورا الزرع، مثلا.. عشان مثلا بيتكلم في موضوع جانبي مع كريس، مثلا، أو حتى لوحده بيضرب حاجة تانية غير الـ(سفن آب) اللي انتو بتشربوها دي"
> 
> ...


*طب انا مين بقى الى فوق دى ولا اللى تحت 
اصل بصراحة الاتنين طوال وانا مش كدا خالص هههههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ظهرت هذه الأغنية عام 2000 لتكون أحد رموز جنس موسيقي كامل اسمه "موسيقى المتوسط"، وإحدى المحطات التي أصبح بعدها عمرو دياب ـ وكما صار يُعرف الآن عالميا ـ "*أبو *موسيقى المتوسط"، حسب تصنيف ديفيد كوبر وكيفن داوي ومايكل فريشكوف وغيرهم من نقاد الموسيقى. استخدمت الأغنية بوضوح خاصة في المقدمة آلة الجيتار الإسبانيولي (الخشب/غير الكهربائي)، مع جملة لحنية بسيطة ودافئة، مع إيقاعات غربية ببعض لمسات شرقية خافتة جدا وحساسة جدا، إلى غير ذلك من عناصر ساهمت في نجاح الأغنية نجاحا غير مسبوق. بعد شهور من صدور الألبوم وفي العام 2001 التقط الأغنية *بودا بار *ـ باريس ـ وطرحها في إصداره الثالث، حيث قدمها الدي جي الأسطوري "رافن" في القرص الأول "دريمز". بعد هذا التقديم من بودا بار انتشرت الأغنية في كل أنحاء العالم وطلبها الملايين وبدأ فوريا منذ ذلك التاريخ نسخها واقتباسها وإعادة إنتاجها بكافة الوسائط، وأما الترجمات الرسمية فقد تنوعت من الإنجليزية للأرمينية، وبلغت على الأقل عشر ترجمات كما يلي:​
> ترجمت إلى اللغة البلغارية وغنتها ايفانا عام 2002
> 
> وترجمت إلى اللغة الروسية وغناها إڤرام روسو عام 2002
> ...



*جوووووووووو مش ممكن *
*انا بموووووووووووت فى الاغنية دى *
*بعشقهاااااااا عارف يعنى ايه بعشقهااااا*
*بكلماتها بموسيقتها باحساسها *
*بصوت الهضبة بالكليب بتاعها *
*بكل حاجة فيها *
*انا قربت اطلق بسبب حبى لعمروووووووو *
*وخصوصا الاغانى الهادية بتاعته زى*
* وماله *
*صدقنى خلاص *
*خليك فاكرنى *
*وبينا معاااااااد *
*اه بعترف *
*يا الهوووووووووى يخرب بيته يجنن ههههههههه *
*ميرسى يا جوووو للاغنية الجميلة دى *
*مسائكم ورد *
*واحلى ورد لاحلى صحبة *​



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

شكرآ جدآ لآختيآرآتكم آلرآئعه


آسمحولي بمآ آنكم ذكرتم عمرو ديآب آني آشآركم آغنيه بحبهآ جدآ ليه،،


"آكيد آنآ غلطآن"

[YOUTUBE]ZLBvZKTbKm4[/YOUTUBE]

؛،؛​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*"آلعآب آلعقل"

حلقه (2)

[YOUTUBE]Uhh3gVl1-W0[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساء الورد والسعادة على احلى صحبة 
كنت بسمع الاغنية دى من شوية 
ولانى بحبها حبيبت اشاركم بيها 
هى اغنية لفنانة صوتها رائع 
انغاااااااااااااام 
كلمات الاغنية حقيقى رائعة واللحن والكلمات *
*واثقة انها هتعجبكم واثقة ايه دلوقتى هههههههه 
متاكدة انها هتعجبكم 
اغنية قديمة لانغام بس روعة 
سامحونى انى بجيب حاجات قديمة 
بس اكيد كلكم عارفين ان الفن القديم احلى فن *
*هى اغنية 
يا اعز واغلى واطيب قلب*

*يا أعز وأغلى وأطيب قلب .. فسر للعالم معنى الحب
وإن شاورو وقالو عليك طيب .. خليك هنا من قلبى قريب
يا أعز وأغلى وأطيب قلب  .. فسر للعالم معنى الحب
وإن شاورو وقالو عليك طيب .. خليك هنا من قلبى قريب
 وكفايه تكون إنسان ف زمان فيه طيبه القلب بتتعيب 
.. يا طيب
حبيتك أنا 
مع إن الحب اللى جامعنا مابقاش له مكان
زى زمان أبدا ولا معنى
خد قلبى وهات قلبك هاته يابو قلب حياتى ف دقاته
والحب دا عقد من الياسمين وقلوب العشاق حباته
خد قلبى وهات قلبك هاته يابو قلب حياتى ف دقاته
والحب دا عقد من الياسمين وقلوب العشاق حباته
والحب دا عمر وغيرك مين يقدر يسعدنى بأوقاته
صبح اللى يحب ف أيامنا طيب .. وكمان علنياته**
*
[YOUTUBE]HZpVCPQxHfg[/YOUTUBE]

*واغنية تانى بحبها اوى من احلى اغانى انغام 
يارب يعجبكم زوقى 
بموت فيها الاغنية دى 
وقدرت خلاص تبعد عنى *
*وقدرت خلاص تبعد عنى .. طب بكرة تشوف
 انت اللى هاتيجى وهاتقولى .. اعملى معروف
 وساعتها هاسامحك يا حبيبى
 ما انا لازم اسامحك يا حبيبى
 انا هايخلصنى انك تيجى وترجع مكسوف .. !! 
اسيبك ازاى وانت حبيبى
 وف حبك سلمتك امرى
 ده انا لو بإيديا يا عينيا
 اوهبلك كل سنين عمرى
 ده انت بتفهمنى بنظراتى
 ده انت بتسمع حتى سكاتى
 وهاتبعد ابعد .. هاتجينى وعيونك بتقول سامحينى
 سامحينى واعملى معروف
 وساعتها هاسامحك يا حبيبى
 ما انا لازم اسامحك يا حبيبى
 انا هايخلصنى انك تيجى وترجع مكسوف .. !! 
حبيتك وانت قريب منى
 وعشقت انا صمتك وكلامك
 وبحبك لو تبعد عنى
 ده انا حتى بحبك ف خصامك
 علشان ف خصامك بفتكرك
 ف خصامك انا بشغل فكرك
 وهاتبعد ابعد .. هاتجينى وعيونك بتقول سامحينى
 سامحينى واعملى معروف
 وساعتها هاسامحك يا حبيبى
 ما انا لازم اسامحك يا حبيبى
 انا هايخلصنى انك تيجى وترجع مكسوف .. !! 
*
 [YOUTUBE]O-XONZYyAqw[/YOUTUBE]

*بهدى الاغنيتين لكل اخواتى الغاليين 
وبتمنى يعجبوكم 
مسائكم معطر بماء الورد *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
"آنغآم"
"لسه نآوي ع آلرحيل"

[YOUTUBE]f4ffpZkag9s[/YOUTUBE]

"آنغآم"

"آلركن آلبعيد آلهآدي"

[YOUTUBE]CvP4fcJh350[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> "آنغآم"
> "لسه نآوي ع آلرحيل"
> 
> ...


*كريس زوقك يجنن بجد 
انا كنت ناوية انزلهم فى نفس المشاركة بس قولت اربع اغانى كتير 
خليهم مرة تانى ههههههههههه 
بحيك على زوقك لانك جبت الاغانى اللى بحبها بجد *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2013)

اوووووووووف بجد حرام عليكم
اغيب يومين عن التوبيك ارجع الاقي
القنابل المدويه دي
من ورديات لصغيرات لفيروزيات
ومن الكنجيات لديابات لأنغاميات
ومنساش الغربيات والوثائقيات واجمل اللوحات


حقيقي مبدعين بجد وازوائكم رائـعـه:t16::t16:







وبما ان اختيارتكم كلها عمالقه
ومطربيني المفضلين
وخصوصا الاسطورة الصوت الملائكي "نجاه الصغيرة"
مقدرتش افوت الفرصه من غير ماانزلها حاجه
بعشقها جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اغنية ليها ذكريات معايا جمليه
ويمكن مابيعديش عليا اسبوع من غير مااسمع الاغنيه دي :Love_Letter_Send:

بتنمني تعجبكم
[YOUTUBE]dSu_9sEnaU8[/YOUTUBE]

*قصص الحب الجميله ... اكيد نقصها  قصه
وبين كل الاغاني ... فيه غنوة حب ناقصه

عارفه وماتقولش انت .. اني انا وانت
احنا الغنوة اللي ناقصه

وهنبقا احلي غنوة غنوة في قصص الحب الجميله ..

بنا شاطين وبحر .. اسمه بحر الخجل
هنعديه بعد شهر .. هنعديه بعد دهر
علي مركب الامل

وساعتها راح نتغني نملي كل الاغاني
وساعتها الشُعرا منا يستلهموا المعاني
 
بيني وبين عيونك ,, مواعيد مااخدنهاش
بيني وبين عيونك ,, حاجات ماقصدنهاش
بحلم واصحي الاقي الحلم مانتهاش

منين جايه الاغاني منين واحنا مقصدنهاش
امتي عرفناها واحنا احنا عمرنا ماسمعنهاش

وياريت ... ياريت ماتقولش انت
وازاي انا وانت ؟!

وهنبقا اسطورة ,, اسطورة
بين كل العاشقين
تعشقنا في الصورة ,, الصورة
الوان الرسامين

 *
الاغنيه اهداء لكل السميعه اللي في التوبيك :flowers:

واستنوني في مشاركتي الجايه لمطربي المفضل
واياكم حد يتريق علي زوقي انا بحذركم اهو:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*زوقك طبعا روعة يا بيبى 
نجاة دى حبيبة الملايين *
واستنوني في مشاركتي الجايه لمطربي المفضل
واياكم حد يتريق علي زوقي انا بحذركم اهو:smile01

*عرفته عرفته ميس ممكن اقول الاجابة 
الاجابة جورج وسوف 
صح يا ميس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *زوقك طبعا روعة يا بيبى
> نجاة دى حبيبة الملايين *
> واستنوني في مشاركتي الجايه لمطربي المفضل
> واياكم حد يتريق علي زوقي انا بحذركم اهو:smile01
> ...


يخليكي ليا يابيبي:new8:

ويخربيتشك حرقتشي المفاجاه:new6:

طبعا هوووووو ابو وديع الغالي:smil12:​


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعشق كتير افلام هندى
وخاصة افلام رعب هندى كوميديا
وبحب التمثيل وانا ممثل مسرحي كوميدي
على قدى لانى غلبان ولا اسوى شى
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بعشق كتير افلام هندى
> وخاصة افلام رعب هندى كوميديا
> وبحب التمثيل وانا ممثل مسرحي كوميدي
> على قدى لانى غلبان ولا اسوى شى
> *


الافلام الهندي جميله جداا وخصوصا افلام الرائع "هيرتك روشان"

بس ليه بتقول انك علي قدك وغلبان ياسمير
كلنا اغنياء واقوياء لاننا ولاد ملك الملوك
ياريت ماتقولش الجمله دي تاني لانها مش مستحبه
انت اخويا الصغنن ومحبكش تقول كدا ابدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الافلام الهندي جميله جداا وخصوصا افلام الرائع "هيرتك روشان"
> *لا واحياتك سلمان خان وسانى ديول وبوبى ديول
> اعشقهم كثيرة هههههههههههههههه
> لسة نازل فى فيلم جديد عن الحب
> ...


*من اكون انا انا انسان خاطى ولا استحق رحمة 
ربنا عليا حاضر مش هقولها :smil8: :smil8:
ههههههههههههههههه
وانتى اختى الكبيرة وربنا يباركك
انتى كمان*


----------



## tamav maria (19 ديسمبر 2013)

فريد الاطرش 
الربيع 




[YOUTUBE]43bN0VWe_WU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## خادم البتول (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*كريس*​ لو اعرف إن عمرو دياب هو "الكود" اللي بيفتح خزنة الأغاني عند كريس كنت جبته من أول يوم.  مشاركة جميلة أخي الحبيب، ومنك انت بالذات أي غنوة أكيد حلوة حتى لو مين اللي بيغني.. حتى لو جورج وسوف (;.. أشكرك يا *عمدتنا *كتير.. بس كمان استعد بالمزيد لأن عندي سفر كام يوم آخر الشهر *ده *وطبعا ماينفعش نسيب 3 ـ 4 بنات لوحدهم في توبيك مفروش.. أو حتى تمليك.. يعني تعمل بقا حسابك عشان تشأر كل ليلة على اخواتك، خاصة إنك انت بالذات معزة إيمي ومعزة رورو وبتول ومعزة موكي والبنات كلها عندك لا تقل عن معزتهم عندي (أو عن *معيزهم *عندي، حسب انت قريت كلمة "معزة" ازاي! 






)

​ *رورو*​ مش عارف أشكرك على الورد وللا على الـ"أنغام" وللا على مجرد مشاركتك وحضورك.. قلبك الطيب الصافي هو سر الجمال، ومن قلبك ده عرفت النهارده غنوتي إيه، خاصة بعد تقديمك لـ"أنغام" واتفاق كريس معاكي، واتفاقك انتي وبتول وأعتقد معظمنا أيضا على "نجاة"، طيب إيه رأيك لو جمعنا أنغام ونجاة في غنوة واحدة؟  دي بالفعل كانت تجربة جميلة من أنغام، خاصة إن الأغنية نفسها حالة خاصة في كلماتها ولحنها، ولا أروع ولا أجمل! تخيّلي عبقرية التعبير لما نحب مثلا نختصر كل الأغاني مقابل غنوة واحدة فنقول: *إلا *الغنوة دي.. أو كل الزهور باستثناء مثلا الياسمين فنقول: *إلا *زهرة الياسمين.. كذلك هنا شاعرنا الرومانسي العبقري الباشا مأمون الشناوي بيختصر كل البشر فيقول: إلا إنت! ​ 

​ *بتول*​ مش عارف إيه "الشديد القوي" طبعا بس ربنا معاكي ومعانا مايحرمناش أبدا من طلتك الجميلة.  أنا مش كنت عايز اسمع الغنوة أنا كنت عايز بالأحرى أسمع *الذكرى *اللي بترتبط بالغنوة. 





 وبعدين إنتي ورورو على ما أذكر كنتم بالفعل عاملين توبيك تســيـيح لبعض، جات على دي يعني؟ احكي يا بنتي فضفضي لاخواتك فضفضي. 





 ميرسي يا جميل على الغنوة المتميزة طبعا.. *طبعا*.. أما أبو وديع فأنا شخصيا عارف من زمان إنه "الفافوريت".. مفيش مفاجأة اتحرقت ولا حاجة ماتقلقيش.. أكتر من كده أحب أقولك إني أعرف أغانيه من أيام ماكان هو نفسه تقريبا طفل. بس المشكلة إن جورج وسوف ـ وإلى حد ما أصالة السورية ـ فجأة ولسبب غامض جدا لقيتهم بيرتبطوا في مصر فقط بالطبقات الشعبية والدرجات الأدنى تماما في السلم الاجتماعي. بالذات جورج وسوف أصبح هو المفضل عند كافة الصنايعية وسواقين الميكروباص على سبيل المثال. للأسف مش متابع أعمال جورج الأخيرة بحيث أفهم: هل هو بالفعل "بيخدم" الطبقة دي بالذات عمدا ـ باعتبارها جمهوره ـ أم إنها مجرد صدفة؟ لكن في النهاية ده في رايي ظلم جورج كتير، لأن الناس اللي مش عايزة تنتمي للطبقات دي ـ حتى لو هم فعلا منها ـ بيبعدوا عنه، بغض النظر هو بيقول إيه فعلا في أغانيه.. يعني من باب "ياي سوفاچ أوي"! 

​ بالتالي تستحقي أحييكي لشجاعتك.. انتي أول "أميرة" في مصر أشوفها بتسمع أبو وديع!  ياريت بقا تفسري أو على الأقل تجيبيلنا حاجة تنفي الشبهة دي، علما بأن التوجه الشعبي بالتأكيد مش شبهة ولا خطأ.. طبعا.. إنما هل هو فعلا كده؟ شخصيا لا أعرف. ​ 

​ *سمير وتماف*​ شخصيا أسعدني كثيرا حضوركم وأتمنى أرى المزيد منكم ومن إضافاتكم.. ح اجيبلك يا سمورة كمان يومين غنوة هندي من مفتنياتي الخاصة يارب تعجبك.. وأما فريد يا تماف.. اقول ايه بس؟.. ده الأمير.. فريد ده مملكة كاملة بحد ذاتها، ومدرسة كبيرة فيها من نفس الشخص كل الألوان: هو شخص واحد.. لكن عنده القدرة يعمل من أول "عش أنت" لحد "ياما جوا الدولاب مظاليم"! من أول "بنادي عليك" لحد "فوق غصنك يا لمونه"! من أول ملحمة زي "أول همسة" لحد بونبوناية زي "اتقل اتقل"! ده غير قدرات العود الخرافية، والالتزام بالقواعد الشرقي مع التميز في نفس الوقت عن كل العمالقة اللي عاصروه، و... و...، ناهيكي عن الكلمات اللي كان يختارها بكل حرص وعناية! أعتقد سميعة فريد لا يمكن ينسوا مثلا:

​ كان القــدر.. راضي علينا حنــون
كان القمــر.. جماله يسبي العيــون
كان الشجر.. غصون تعانق غصون
والزهـر يبعت أنفاسـه
مع النسيم بعد ما باسه

وعاهــدتني .. وســألتني
وحـلفـتـلك .. طول عمري لك
. . . . . . .
. . . . . . .
بحبـك في قربك .. في قربك وبعدك
بحبـك في غدرك .. في غدرك وودك
بحـبك بحـبك .. بحـبك لوحدك
. . . . . . .




إييييييييييييه فريد! ​ 
* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (19 ديسمبر 2013)

كل ثانية ف عمرى .. بتقولك باحبك
كل قلبى لك .. يا ريت ليه مكان ف قلبك
طول ليلى ونهارى معاك
يا بشوفك .. يا بستناك
يا بدور عليك .. والقاك
 


 مرة أخرى تحت رعاية ربة الصون والعفاف الليدي *رورو* وبمشاركة صاحب السمو الأمير *كريس*، وبدعم القصر الملكي مكارم سمو الأميرة *بتول*، مع ألحان الموسيقار الأستاذ عبد الوهاب والصوت الدافئ *أنغــام*، عن أغنية من روائع السيدة نجاة الصغيرة نسمعها اليوم أيضا بصوتها.. وأذكر هنا أن البعض ربما لا يعرف سر الارتباط الخاص بين عبد الوهاب ونجاة.. كان عبد الوهاب في الحقيقة هو *الراعي الرسمي *لنجاة الصغيرة، فهو الذي اكتشفها أولا وقدمها.. وهو الذي أعطاها في بداياتها أجمل ألحانه وأروعها.. وقد اختار لها لقب "الصغيرة" ليس لأنها كانت بالفعل صغيرة جدا، دون العشرين، ولكن أولا لتمييزها عن "نجاة" أخرى كانت تغني في ذلك العصر، هي القديرة *نجاة علي* (أشهر أغانيها فاكراك ومش ح انساك... وان رحت مرة تزور ـ عش الهوى المهجور ـ سلم على قلبي ـ وغيرها). ​

لقاؤنا الليلة أيها الأحباء مع أغنية خاصة جدا.. ورقيقة جدا
*إلا إنت*

[YOUTUBE]NyR8SovePV0[/YOUTUBE]


 الا انت
 فيها ايه الدنيا ديه
 الا انت؟
 كل غالى يهون عليّا﻿
 الا انت
 وابتساماتى وآهاتى
 منك انت
 واللى حبيته ف حياتى
 هو انت
 فيها ايه الدنيا
 الا انت؟
 
 طول مانت جنبى
 روحى وقلبى
 في دنيا تانيه مالهاش وجود
 وان غبت عنى
 احس انى
 لا لى دنيا ولا وجود
 ايه حياتى
 كلها من غيرك انت؟
 ذكرياتى
 فيها إيه حلو الا انت؟
 
 الا انت
 واللى باسهر له ليلاتى
 برضه انت
 واللى حبيته ف حياتى
 هو انت
 فيها إيه الدنيا
 الا انت؟
 
 عشت أيامى وأحلامى ف حبك
 كل آمالى أعيش العمر جنبك
 كل ثانية ف عمرى
 بتقولك باحبك
 كل قلبى لك
 يا ريت ليه مكان ف قلبك
 طول ليلى ونهارى معاك
 يابشوفك .. يابستناك
 يابدور عليك .. والقاك
 
 الا انت
 
 فيها ايه الدنيا ديه
 الا انت؟
 كل غالى يهون عليّا
 الا انت
 وابتساماتى وآهاتى
 منك انت
 واللى حبيته ف حياتى
 هو انت
 فيها ايه الدنيا
 الا انت؟


[YOUTUBE]66TDZsPpFnc[/YOUTUBE]

*إلا إنت*
مأمـون الشناوى - محمد عبد الوهاب - نجـاة الصغيرة
من فيلم 7 أيام فى الجنة
 عرض أول بسينما ريڤولى بالقاهرة يوم 7 أبريل 1969



* * *

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *جميلة جدا جدا *يا إيميلي.. روائع فعلا.. ياريت لو عندك من ده تاني لا تبخلي علينا لأن الفن التشكيلي عندنا فيه حالة حرمان في الشرق رغم وجود فنانين عباقرة خاصة في مصر والعراق والشام.. يعني لوحة زي بلدينا اللي ماسك الجريدة ده لا يمكن الواحد ـ مهما كان بيشوف عالميا ـ إنه يلاقيها غير في مصر وبريشة مصري! تحفة بكل المعاني.. أما التمثال فلا تعليق بعد تعليقك.. اللي هو نفسه لمسة أدبية رفيعة لا تصدر إلا من فنانة!  ​
> أخيرا هنا بقا أحب اقف دقيقة لو سمحتي.. ​​
> يعني المفروض لما تقولي "*شبهكم*" يبقا "تفسّري" سعادتك.. لأن أنا المفروض موجود في الليلة دي.. يبقا انتي مثلا تقولي "شبهكم ـ بس خادم واقف ورا الزرع، مثلا.. عشان مثلا بيتكلم في موضوع جانبي مع كريس، مثلا، أو حتى لوحده بيضرب حاجة تانية غير الـ(سفن آب) اللي انتو بتشربوها دي"
> 
> ...


هههههههـ , آلعفو يآ فندم مش قصدى أنسآكم هو أنآ كنت عآيزة أقول " لمتهم آلحلوة شبه لمتكم " 
بس لآقيت آلسطر كبر منى وقولت هتفهمو تعبيرى آلبليغ  ... آلله  

كآلعآدة آلمشآركآت كلهآ تحف
لأ ونجآة وأنغآم مرة وآحدة ..؟ آلتوبيكـ كدآ هيطير من كتر آلملآئكية ^^

آلنهآردة هنزل كم بوست لإنى مش هدخل لكذآ يوم 
فإستحملونى بقآ :new8:




*.،*





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​*وبعدين معاكم بقى انا بفكر انسحب من التوبيك ده 
من كتر جماله وزوق كل اللى بيشاركوا فيه 
حقيقى بتسلطن وانا بسمع اى اغنية بتنزلوها 
حيث انى بشجع الفن بكل انواعه قديم وحديث ههههه
جو بشكرك على زوقك  الجميل
 واختيارك اغنية من اجمل اغانى نجاة
وسامحونى انى مش هقدر اشارك معاكم 
اليومين دول ﻻنى بدخل من الفون على ما اشحن الفلاشة
بس متابعاكم دايما 
تحياتى ليكم كلكم مسائكم ورد 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> 
> أما الليلة فمع لؤلؤة جديدة من بحر الحب**...*
> 
> ...


*طبعاً آلأغنية رآئعة ونجآة **ونزآر آلروعة ذآتهآ*
بس أنآ تقريباً قريت مشآركتكـ دى فى نفس توقيت آلبوست دآ وحقيقى سببتلى حزن كبير >>

الراجل  ده ديما كنت بشوفه في شوارع وسط البلد .. ديما تصرفاته كانت ملفتة للنظر  مرة شوفتوا قاعد على الرصيف وبيرسم وهو بيكلم نفسه .. وديما بلاقيه بيعدي  على قهوة الحمدية والحرية يبص ويمشي .. وشكل شعره .. بالنسبة لناس كتير فهو  واحد من ملايين المتشردين في شوارع  القاهرة اللي ليهم نفس الشكل ونفس الهيئة ونفس السلوك والتصرفات .. بالنسبة  ليا بحب أحط لكل بنيآدم أشوفه في الشارع حكاية في خيالي .. بس عمر ما  خيالي وصلني لحقيقة أغرب من الخيال ذات نفسه .. عمري ما كنت أتخيل إن الشخص  ده ممكن يطلع فنان ومبدع في مجالات مختلفة وليه أعمال ظهرت للنور ..  تخيلوا إن الراجل ده مغني وعازف وشاعر وروائي ومصور وفنان تشكيلي وينتهي  بيه الحال إنه يموت من البرد على رصيف شارع من شوارع القاهرة.
 سموها قاهرة وهي قاهرة البنيآدمين اللي عايشين جواها
 مش عارف فعلا إيه اللي ممكن يكون وصله للحالة دي 
 بس اللي عارفه ومتأكد منه أن هذه البلد تقتل .. هذه البلد تقتل







*هو دآ حآل بآريس آلشرق دلوقتى* 
إتسرق منهآ كل شئ جميل
مآحدش متخيل إنهآ كآنت تحفة معمآرية ومركز للفن وللأدب وآلسنيمآ وكل آلفنون
ولآ حتى بقت آلمدينة آلجميلة آلحنينة , هى بقت قآهرة لأهلهآ للأسف
- أنآ عآرفة آلتوبيكـ مفروض للفن وآلإبدآع بس مآهو لآزم بردو نعآين آلقبح علشآن نحمى آلجمآل مش كدآ ؟! -






*.،*

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

,.

*طيب أرجع للجمآل وآلحب وآلرقة*
أنغآم بصرآحة مآسمعتلهآش قديم غير أغنية فى آلركن آلبعيد
فإنتم عرفتونى على وجه مختلف ومميز ليهآ بشكركم عليه

دى أغنية جديدة ليهآ بس من أرق مآ سمعت
"* يآ ريت* " >> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl92jUmG1V0

*يآ ريت أقدر أشوف آلحب وأسلم عليه بآلإيد*
يآ ريت أعرف أخلى آلحلم يتكلم ولو تغريد
ولمآ أحزن يروح آلحزن من قلبى* فى غمضة عين *..!



ومآينفعش تجيبوآ سيرة نجآة ومآجيبلهآش أحب أغآنيهآ لقلبى

*أنآ بعشق آلبحر *>> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV9ahv_LWPc 

*أنآ بعشق آلبحر زيكـ يآ حبيبى حنون 
وسآعآت زيكـ مجنون ومهآجر ومسآفر
وسآعآت زيكـ حيرآن وسآعآت زيكـ زعلآن
وسآعآت مليآن بآلصبر .. أنآ بعشق آلبحر


♥♥♥

أنآ بعشق آلسمــآ .. علشآن زيكـ مسآمحة .. مزروعة نجوم وفرحة 
وحبيبة وغريبة وعشآن زيكـ بعيدة 
وسآعآت زيكـ قريبة .. بعيون متنغمة .. أنآ بعشق آلسمــآ


♥♥♥

أنآ بعشق آلطريق .. لأنه فيه لقآنآ .. وفرحنآ وشقآنآ 
وأصحآبنآ .. وشبآبنآ .. وفيه ضحكت دموعنآ .. وفيه بكيت شموعنآ .. 
وضآع فيه آلصديق .. أنآ بعشق آلطريق


♥♥♥♥ ♥♥♥♥

أنآ بعشق آلبحر .. وبعشق آلسمآ .. وبعشق آلطريق ,
لإنهم حيآهـ 

وإنت يا حبيبي
إنت كل الحيــآآهـ*

*وآلأغنية آلعبقرية عيون آلقلب* >> 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zyktIIdLg4





*.،*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

هنآ بقى جيبآلكم كوليكشن مبآنى من تصميم *آلمعمآرية آلعبقرية زهآ حديد*آلست دى فنآنة أكتر مآ هى مهندسةمش بس فنآنة ممكن تقوقلوآ عليهآ سآحرة عملت ثورة معمآرية فى آلعآلم ومدرسة كتير بيحآولوآ يتلمذوآ فيهآ
دآ علشآن نشوف آلعآلم وصل لفين حوآلينآ آلمعمآرى
وللأسف إحنآ إللى كنآ لعصور كتير أبهى بلآد آلعآلم معمآرياً وحضآرياً
*,, وبهديهم لكريس بشكل خآص لإن عآرفآه بيحب آلفن آلمعمآرى
*مش عيزآكم تتخضوآ دى مبآنى فعلاً منهآ إللى إتنفذ ومنهآ إللى تحت آلإنشآء , يعنى مش متآخدة من أفلآم خيآل علمى ^_^*

مبنى أوبرآ دبى

*
*





*

*






متحف فنون جوجينهآم 

*
*





*
*






مكتبة ومركز تعلييمى فى فيينآ

*
*





دآ منظر أو shot دآخلى
*
*






دآر آلملكـ عبد آلله للثقآفة وآلفنون بآلأردن

*
*





*
*







مركز ثقآفى فى آليآبآن

*
*





*
*





*
*










**.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ,.
> 
> *طيب أرجع للجمآل وآلحب وآلرقة*
> أنغآم بصرآحة مآسمعتلهآش قديم غير أغنية فى آلركن آلبعيد
> ...


*ﻻ بقى كدا كتير حرام عليكم بجد هههه
طب انا كل اغنية بسمع فيها ساعة واعيد فيها  علشان استمتع بكل كلمة فيها 
ايمى روح قلبى زوقك رقيق زيك يا قمر 
بحيكى علة زوقك الرائع اجمل اغانيها انا بعشق البحر 
بموت فى احساسها وهى بتغنى اﻻغنية دى ورقة صوتها 
وعيون القلب كمان روووعة حقيقى يا قلبى زوقك يجنن 
شابوه ليكى ﻻختيارك الرائع
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

نختم *بجآليرى صغير *
هو مش لفنآنين عرب أهآ بس لوحآتهم دى بتلمسنآ كعرب جداً
*
لوحة " جسر آلآهآت " لكيلى هآلسويل

*





*لوحة " بإسم آلنبى , صدقة " لتشآرلز روبرتسون*







*لوحة " منبه ليلى " لتشآرلز كوب
*






*وأخيراً لوحة " آلملآذ " لجون بيتى*





* 
يآ رب يعجبوكم
وأتمنى تكونو بخير دآيماً 




**.،*​ ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

آنآ مُذبهل من آلتصميمآت دي ،، 

كلهآ فوق آلخيآل فعلآ،،

آلوآحد حس قد آيه هو قزم قدآمهم،، 

يلهوتي ههههه 

ثآنكس برنسيس "إيميـ" بجد علي كل آلتصميمآت آلروعه دي،،

حقيقي رآآئعين،،

بآذن آلمسيح مستقبلآ نري آعمآل آبرع من تلك جمآلآ ترسمهآ آنآمل "سمو آلآميره"،،

شكرآ ليكي،،آلرب يبآركك،،

وبمآ آنكم هتغيبوآ بقآ فذي مآ قآل صديقي آلصدوق وآستآذ آلخلوق "خآدم آلبتول"

هآجي آفتقدكم هنآ بمآ آني شكلي هقعد لوحدي ف آلتوبيكآت،،

وربنآ يقدرني وآسد مكآنكم يآآآآرب،،

شكرآ لكل روح مُحبه شآركت ،، وآمتعت خيآلنآ وآفكآرنآ ومسآمعنآ،،

​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ﻻ بقى كدا كتير حرام عليكم بجد هههه
> طب انا كل اغنية بسمع فيها ساعة واعيد فيها  علشان استمتع بكل كلمة فيها
> ايمى روح قلبى زوقك رقيق زيك يا قمر
> بحيكى علة زوقك الرائع اجمل اغانيها انا بعشق البحر
> ...


ههههههـ طب أنآ حآلى أعوص صدقينى يآ رورو 
أنآ أصلى زى موكى كدآ غلبآنة وإمتحآنآتى على آلأبوآب 
فتلآقينى دآخلة أخد وقت مستقطع بين آلمذآكرة نص سآعة مثلاً
فأدخل آلتوبيكـ دآ مآعرفش أطلع منه قبل كم سآعة 
*أعمل فيكم إيه أنآ دلوقتى *

​


خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> آنآ مُذبهل من آلتصميمآت دي ،،
> 
> ...



ربنآ يخليكـ كريس يآ رآفع معنويآتى ههههـ
لآ مآتقولش كدآ هى زهآ كدآ تعقد أبرعهآ معمآرى  ...* دى حآلة إستثنآئية مش هتتكرر *


ومآتقلقش شكلى أنآ وخآدم هنبدل , أصل زحمة آلتسليمآت عندى هتخلص على آخر آلشهر 
آلمهم هيسعدنى إنى أتآبع مشآركآتكم آلرآئعة من برآ 
*وصلولى آلأسبوع دآ ينتهى على خير* 


*.،*
​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 ديسمبر 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> سموها قاهرة وهي قاهرة البنيآدمين اللي عايشين جواها
> مش عارف فعلا إيه اللي ممكن يكون وصله للحالة دي
> بس اللي عارفه ومتأكد منه أن هذه البلد تقتل .. هذه البلد تقتل
> 
> ...



​ مع تقديري واحترامي وفهمي الكامل لمشاعرك ومشاعر صاحب الرسالة إلا إني أختلف قليلا معكم. هذا الصوت نفسه سمعته من فترة طويلة في قصيدة فاروق شوشة لما كتب "الأرض التي أكلت عاشقيها".. بل عشته بنفسي أكتر من مرة.. لما ناس فنانين ومبدعين كنت أعرفهم شخصيا ماتوا.. اللي مات من القهر.. واللي مات من "جرعة زائدة".. واللي مات "اغتيال" في بلده على إيد عناصر أحد أجهزة المخابرات الخليجية.. ودول وغيرهم كانوا معروفين وتقريبا *نجوم *في مجالهم، ما بالك بعشرات ومئات وآلاف المجهولين 


مهم لا شك إنك وإننا كلنا نتألم، ببساطة عشان نرفض ونغيـّر. لكن بشرط إن ده لا يتحول إلى "جلد للذات".. يعني إيه مثلا "*هذه البلد تقتل.. هذه البلد تقتل*"؟ إذا كان "*انفعال*" في لحظة ألم أو غضب: داكور.. مقبول ونحترمه ونتفهمه بل حتى نبكي من أجله.. لكن إذا كان "*رؤيــة*" يبقا خطأ وخطأ فادح كمان! أحد أهم رموز المسرح الحديث في فرنسا *ألفريد چاري*: كان بيمشي حافي في الشارع، وفي النهاية لقيوه ميت منعزل في غرفة حقيرة في لوكاندة درجة تالتة، ويقال مات من الجوع! *ديستويفسكي *ـ "قلب روسيا المفعم بالأسرار" كما يُلقب، وأحد أهم وأعمق الروائيين في كل تاريخ العالم، كان بيكتب رواياته فصل بفصل كل يوم ويجري على الناشر في عز برد روسيا يعطيه ما كتب عشان ياخد منه "القروش" اللي ح ياكل بيها ـ حرفيا ح ياكل بيها ـ يوم بيوم! وده وهو بيكتب أعمال مثلا بقيمة وحجم الأخوة كرامازوف! *موديليـــاني *ـ أسطورة الرسم والنحت الإيطالي ورفيق بيكاسو وأشهر من رسم الأعناق النسائية الطويلة: مات من الفقر والضياع والتشرد والمخدرات في سن 35 سنة! حرفيا ماكانش لاقي هو و"جيني" حبيبته أي طعام أو حتى مكان يأويهم، وفي النهاية مات، ولما مات هي انتحرت!​ 

​ دول اللي باحكي عليهم مش مجرد فنانين.. لا.. دول *علامات *في تاريخ الفن والأدب وتاريخ البشرية.. يعني فيه غير دول آلاف إن لم يكن ملايين آخرين! وكمان دول مش في مصر.. لا.. دول في دول بحجم فرنسا وروسيا وإيطاليا!​ 

​ بالتالي صرخة "*هذه البلد تقتل.. هذه البلد تقتل*": إن كانت رؤية فهي رؤية غير ناضجة، بل حتى رؤية ـ مع احترامي بالطبع لصديقك ـ لسه غير واعية بتاريخ الإبداع ناهيكي عن تمنه وتضحياته وشروطه. أما كـ"انفعال" فأنا بالتأكيد معها، قلبا وقالبا، عشان زي ما قلت نقوم نرفض ونغيـّر.. وعشان احنا كمان احنا نفسنا نتغير.

​ * * *​ 
ميرسي يا جميل على الإضافة الحلوة.. لسه ماسمعتش طبعا، إنما كله كوم وبعشق البحر دي بالتأكيد ليها وضع خاص جدا جدا.. يا سلام يا إيمي على ذوقك واختياراتك.. على فكرة "الكنج" ما بيعجبوش العجب، بس جه عند الأغنية دي بالذات ومش بس بيحبها وإنما قرر يغنيها بنفسه، زي ما انتي طبعا عارفه. أد كده دي أغنيه لا يختلف عليها أحد. ​ 
أما زها بقا (وباقي اللوحات) فدي محتاجة مني شوية مذاكرة.. أعتقد شغل زها ده اللي بيسموه "ألترا مودرن"، يمكن حتى داخل على "سريالي"! شيء عجيب فعلا.. عموما أنا مش عارف أشكرك ازاي على الروائع دي.. ح افتقدك أكيد، لكن عزائي إنك متابعانا من بره.. وعموما ح اديكي تعليق جديد اليومين الجايين على الحصيلة بتاع النهارده دي.. يعني كأنك موجودة بالظبط. ليلتك سعيدة يا قمرتنا وربنا يبارك وقتك وفكرك وتعبك وعلى رأي كريس قريب نشوف زها مصر. ​ 

  * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​ *

رورو*: ميرسي ليكي انتي يا قمر ولذوقك. معلش بقا هي الأيام الجاية عموما كله عنده ظروف.. عشان كده دايما نقول ساعة الحظ ما تتعوضش. 

​ كان بدي..... (حلوة "بدّي" دي.. زي "بدي اشكيلك من نار حبي" أغنية الست 





) كان بدي اقول سامحيني لأن أكيد التوبيك ده هو سبب تدمير رصيدك، بس اكتشفت إنك رغاية جدا ومضيّعة الفلاشة في الرغي.. حتى لحد امبارح نفسه في دوار العمدة.. بأمارة ما كان ح يحبسكم في السلاحليك. 


 
* * *​ *
كريس *أنا لسه موجود يومين لا تقلق.. ميرسي ليك يا جميل.. وبالنسبة لباقي الأحباء أرجو المعذرة لأني لا أخرج عن هذا التوبيك أبدا سواء بالرد أو التقييم.. (باستثناء توبيك كريس أحيانا).. هذا "*التزام*".. فقط حتى لا أظهر في موضوع وأغفل موضوع آخر بينما الكل في النهاية أحبائي والكل في قلبي.. فقط لا يسمح الوقت حاليا بأية قراءة أو زيارة هنا وهناك وبحيث تغطي الجميع.. وعليه سامحوني، لأني مثلا لم أضع تقييم لقطعة إيميلي الأخيرة "حمى الكلمات" رغم رؤيتي لها وإعجابي بها.. أيضا لا يمكن أحيانا إعطاء تقييم، حتى لكم *هنا*، وهكذا. 

في أطيب المنى وعلى المحبة نلتقي. :16_4_10:​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*ايون هو التوبيك ده وبقيت التوبيكات المجاورة اللى خلصولى رصيدى هههه
بس انا مقدرش اغيب عنكم ابدا يصبح الصبح واشحن الفلاشة 
وادخل ع طول محضرالكم شوية حاجات روعة 
للعندليب 
انت شوفتنا واحنا فى دوار العمدة كريس 
بوظناله التوبيك ههههه 
بس هو اصلا عامله للرغايين واحنا منتوصاش
مسائكم ورد معطر 
انا بسمع نجاة دلوقتى ومنسجمة معاها 
بهديلكم اغنية وﻻيصعب على قلبى وعينى اﻻ فراق اﻻحباب
بهديلكم اﻻغنية بس من غير كلمات وﻻ فيديو ههههه 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*بتول*​ مش عارف إيه "الشديد القوي" طبعا بس ربنا معاكي ومعانا 
الشديد القوي اني كنت بشتري ستاير مع اختي:fun_lol:​مايحرمناش أبدا من طلتك الجميلة.  أنا مش كنت عايز اسمع الغنوة أنا كنت عايز بالأحرى أسمع *الذكرى *اللي بترتبط بالغنوة. 





 وبعدين إنتي ورورو على ما أذكر كنتم بالفعل عاملين توبيك تســيـيح لبعض، جات على دي يعني؟ احكي يا بنتي فضفضي لاخواتك فضفضي. 





 ميرسي يا جميل على الغنوة المتميزة طبعا..
ماهو موضوع التسييح بتاعي انا و رورو حماده
والتسييحه بتاعه ذكري الاغنية دي حماده تاني خالص:new6:
​ *طبعا*..  أما أبو وديع فأنا شخصيا عارف من زمان إنه "الفافوريت".. مفيش مفاجأة  اتحرقت ولا حاجة ماتقلقيش.. أكتر من كده أحب أقولك إني أعرف أغانيه من أيام  ماكان هو نفسه تقريبا طفل. بس المشكلة إن جورج وسوف ـ وإلى حد ما أصالة  السورية ـ فجأة ولسبب غامض جدا لقيتهم بيرتبطوا في مصر فقط بالطبقات  الشعبية والدرجات الأدنى تماما في السلم الاجتماعي. بالذات جورج وسوف أصبح  هو المفضل عند كافة الصنايعية وسواقين الميكروباص على سبيل المثال.
للاسف فعلا طلع سمعه علي جورج انه بتاع السواقين والطبقات الشعبيه
بس اللي عايزة اقولهولك سواء اللي بيسمعوه سواقين ,
نجاريين , بوابين , سوري زباليين
دا مايقللش ابدا من قيمة هذا المطرب العبقري العظيم
السلطان
​ للأسف  مش متابع أعمال جورج الأخيرة بحيث أفهم: هل هو بالفعل "بيخدم" الطبقة دي  بالذات عمدا ـ باعتبارها جمهوره ـ أم إنها مجرد صدفة؟ 
بكل تأكيد صدفه
لان اللي هيسمع الوسوف اكيد هيحبه وهيعرف انا بحبه ليه
​لكن في النهاية ده في  رايي ظلم جورج كتير، لأن الناس اللي مش عايزة تنتمي للطبقات دي ـ حتى لو  هم فعلا منها ـ بيبعدوا عنه، بغض النظر هو بيقول إيه فعلا في أغانيه.. يعني  من باب "ياي سوفاچ أوي"! 
 الله ينور عليك هي سوفاج وياي دي:t19:
واساسا بامانه الاغاني اللي بيغنيها جورج
مفيش مطرب يعرف يغنيها اصلا
​ بالتالي تستحقي أحييكي لشجاعتك.. انتي أول "أميرة" في مصر أشوفها بتسمع أبو وديع!   ياريت بقا تفسري أو على الأقل تجيبيلنا حاجة تنفي الشبهة دي، علما بأن  التوجه الشعبي بالتأكيد مش شبهة ولا خطأ.. طبعا.. إنما هل هو فعلا كده؟  شخصيا
اللي بستغربله اوي بقا
اني اي حد بيعرف اني بسمع جورج واني بحبه اوي كدا
يستغرب جداا لاني بنت  وبسمعله وبحبه  .. ومش فاهمة ليه!!:thnk0001:
وعشان كدا قبل ماانزلكم حاجه لجورج قولتكم ماتتريقوش:t39:

وبكل تأكيد في المشاركة الجايه هجبلكم حاجات للوسوف
ولاوني محتاره اجبلكم ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه بامانه
لانه موسوعه من الفن والطرب لا تنتهي 
وعشقي له لا ينتهي :new8:

وعلي سبيل المثال انا دلوقتي بسمع اغنيه ليه 
بيقول فيها :
بيقولوا الصبر طيب كفايه العمر عدي وانا واقف مكاني
واللي يعدي النهارده مش راجع بكرا تاني
واللي اديتهم زماني ,, نسيوا زماني في ثواني
واللي ضحيت عشانهم ,, مضحوش عشاني :shutup22:

ليا عوده مع الوسوف 
​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

وادي اول تحفه فنيه لسلطان الطرب

انا اخترتلكم الاغنيه دي لسببين
السبب الاول انها من كلمات
الشاعر العبقري اللي رحل عن عالمنا من فتره قريبه جداا
الشاعر احمد فؤاد نجم *الله يرحمه*
السبب التاني : انها بجد بأمانه اغنيه عباره عن كتله
من الاحاسيس والمشاعر والفن والطرب 
وقريبه لقلبي جـــــــــــــدا

الاغنيه هي " صياد الطيـــــــــور"
[YOUTUBE]2Sd_fPoxq3A[/YOUTUBE]

ياصياد الطيور ياخالي ,, صوباعك عن زناد الموت
انا العصفور ضعيف الحال ,, ولا اكفيش لعيالك قوت
انا العصفور وليف الخضرة والميه
انا المولود علي كفوف الجنينيه

بقول تغريد نغمها شديد قريب وبعيد 
يخدني الشوق علي جناحه ويبقي وحيد 

لا عود تاني .. لا انا حيران .. ولا فرحان
ولا محزون .. ولا بشبع غني والحان

ولا بحكي مع النسمة
ولا بشكي من القسمة
*واما الدنيا تبكيني 
بقول دي مسيرها مبتسمة

**واديلي سنين على دة الحال ... بئاسي المر والبطال
يا صياد يا صياد الطيور يا خالي...
بشوف الصقر فارد بالهوى باعو .. وأتباعو
نشرهم في الفضا جاعوا
طيور تانين صغار مساكين ... جواعا لكن لا هم نايمين ولا صاحيين ولا صاحيين
عشان نابو ومخلابو ... تلاقي الكل أحبابو
ودنيا تخاف من القوة ... وجو الدنيا مش هوه
بشوف بلبل غريب في الدوح ... بيرقص رقصة المدبوح
بهفة ريح سقط عشو ... وفين هيروح؟!

يا صياد الطيور حافظ على الخرطوش
دة ميت عصفور كمان قدي ما يستاهلوش
حداك الصقر لو تضرب على وكرو ... تلاقي اللحم متكوم ولابيكلوش
طاوعني ارميها من ايدك .. طاوع وارجع
هزيل لحمي لا هيفيدك .. ولا ينفع
شفلك طير تاني ... شفلك طير تاني
وأعيش أنا مرتاح الباااال* ..

والقنبله التانيه 
اغنية " سهرت الليل "
12دقيقة و 26 ثانيه 
من السلطنة لا تقدر بزمن:new8:
[YOUTUBE]9JIXjv96iqc[/YOUTUBE]

مش هكتب كلماتها كلها
انما هكتب كذا جزء منها

*سهرت الليل اناجي طيفك وانا حزين ياليل
ياليل ,, ليل ,, ياليل
ومهما الدنيا تتغير انا ماتغير
وحيد ياليل حيران ياليل ...

ومهما طال .. طال الهجر علينا
شوفنا ليالي ضنا في عنينا أأأأه ياعنينا
اهل السماح ملاح .. ملاح ياناس
ومهما يجري برضو رضينا ...
دا العمر لحظة ونزعل ليه ؟!

قضيت حياتي حزين .. حزين .. حززززين
اتحمل بعدك وقسوتك .. وقولت مسير الزمن هيغيرك
وارجه لقسوتك تاني
لقيتني بعيش بخيالي
دا انا كل ماحبك تكرهني !!
مش هارجعلك ... ولا هفتكرك 
انت اللي ضيعت حياتي:shutup22:

ايام الحب بتجمعنا
ايام الهجر بتضنينا
خلينا نحقق احلامنا
خلينا نجدد امانينا
دا العمر قصير
والبخت مصير
واللي يفكر في همومو كتير
يعيش حياته وعمره حزين:shutup22:

الاغاني بتمني تعجبكم
وبكل تأكيد بهديها لكل اخواتي اللي دايما منورين التوبيك
ويارب دايما يفضلوا منورين
وان غابوا عننا يارب مايغبوش كتير
وربنا يرجعهم تاني لينا سالمين غانمين 


*

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
 "لغز مثلث برمودآ"
"فيلم وثآئقي"
[YOUTUBE]FTiHTc5BMbg[/YOUTUBE]

؛،؛​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
"صحبة خطيرة"
"فيلم وثآئقي"
[YOUTUBE]vn9Qx7jPHw4[/YOUTUBE]

؛،؛*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

آفتقآد لكل آميرآت آلتوبيك

"آميره آميره"،،

آفتقآد للقآئد آلخآدم

"خآدم آلبتول"

::تلك آللحظآت هي آقسي من حرآرة آلشمس عند آلخمسين،،::

::ليس لدي نآي يفتقدكم،،::

::وليس عندي لحن لآجلي يصير حزين::،،

::لكن لدي آلله ربي له آصلي

 آن يرعآكم وآلجميع يآ آخوتي فى كل حين،،::

**

بمآ آن آلآذوآق مُختلفه وكل ذوق بيبهرنآ بآختيآرآت رآئعه.

 فآنآ حآبب آشآركم وآنتوآ بعييييد ف "آلزوآر" حآجآت نمسي ع بعض بيهآآ،،

؛،؛

::مسآءكم ورد يآللي عن آُمسيتنآ غآيبين::

::ضوء آلقمر لحضوركم مشتآق::

::كيف ينسآكم وآنتم آلغآليين::

::وآلله لهمس آلروح آشتقنآ::

::وبنشتآق غدآ وآلحين::

؛،؛

"لطيفه"

-كرهتكـ-

[YOUTUBE]zxASj4aWoi0[/YOUTUBE]

مسآءكم ورد،،

؛،؛
​*


----------



## خادم البتول (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ظاهرة فلكية رائعة حصلت فجأة من يومين ومع ذلك من ساعتها لا حس ولا خبر.. الشمس شقشقت في عز الليل.. والدنيا برد والناس كلها لسه نايمة! أنا كنت يادوب خارج من المنتدى بعد سهرة طويلة ولقيتها قدامي.. فوجئت بيها فجأة في قلب الليل منوّرة.. حتى رورو هنا كمان شافتها، وموكي وعياد وإيميلي ولارا شافوها.. لكن بعد كده: *لا حس ولا خبر*!

*نقول تاني*: الشمس شقشقت في عز الليل، والدنيا برد والناس كلها لسه نايمة. ظهرت فجأة وقالت كلمة واحدة: وحشتوني! بالنسبة لي شخصيا ده كان فعلا الاستثناء الوحيد وكان لازم أخرج من التوبيك عشان أرد السلام ولو بتقييم على الأقل. لكن بعد كده: على ما الصبح طلع والناس صحيت يبدو إن مفيش حد تاني خد باله.. ومن ساعتها شقاوة نفسها اختفت من جديد!

لكن بعد يوم واتنين وتلاته.. والمشهد طبعا في بالي ولسه مش ناسي.. كان لازم أنده عليها طالما عارف صوتي واصل.. أرمي السلام عالي.. وافتح لها في الغناوي شباك... 


وحشــتوني: 
*أهلا أهلا أهلا بأعز الحبايب*
*أهلا أهلا أهلا بالقمر اللي غايب*
*يا قمرة وحشتينا.. نوّرتي ليالينا.. واتلموا الحبايب

*
[YOUTUBE]yMX32tL8hlc[/YOUTUBE] 


إلى أختي الغالية وصديقتي الجميلة
*شـــقاوة قـــلم*

* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 ديسمبر 2013)

أشكرك يا *بتول *جدا جدا على رسالتك الرائعة وعلى تعبك وكتابتك وتلوينك وبالطبع كل اختياراتك المميزة، لكن أحب أقول إن أكتر شيء عجبني وأسعدني شخصيا هو انتي نفسك وإحساسك ومحبتك للوسوف.  طبعا واضح أد إيه الحرارة اللي اتكلمتي بيها واللي كتبتي بيها رسالتك ـ كل حرف في رسالتك! هي المشاعر دي والحرارة دي هو ده يا بتول اللي أنا شخصيا أبحث عنه في الفن، هذه *اللحظة *من التواصل بين الفنان وجمهوره. الفن في الحقيقة جزأين اتنين مش واحد: *الفنان *بفنه بكل الأفراد أو المؤسسة اللي وراه، وفي المقابل *المتلقي* بذائقته بكل الثقافة اللي وراه أيضا. في ألمانيا مثلا أم كلثوم قد لا تطربهم، وبالعكس في مصر بيتهوفن قد لا يطربنا. لكن إذا تحقق الطرب ـ بمعنى التواصل والتفاعل والإعجاب والمعايشة والذوبان والسلطنة ـ هنا بس نكون أمام حالة *فن*. هنا بس تظهر هذه المشاعر، وهي مشاعر مصدرها بالأحرى حالة من "التطهر" و"التحرر" لا يحققها إلا الفن. وهو ده ببساطة اللي لقيته في رسالتك ـ حالة الفن والمشاعر الجميلة اللي *في حد ذاتها أمتعتـني* ـ بغض النظر عن رأيي شخصيا كمتلقي أو رأي غيري في جورج وسوف. 


كمان أشكرك لأني أخيرا فهمت اللي كنت عايز أفهمه. طبعا أبو وديع قديــر طربيا وموسيقيا زي ما انتي بالفعل قلتي، ودي حاجة أنا كنت عارفها لأنه من صغره كان واضح إنه دارس ومتدرب وفاهم موسيقى كويس. لكن أخيرا عرفت هو ليه "لقط" مع الحرفيين والسواقين إلخ. الحقيقة إنها مسألة موسيقية بحتة، باختصار تتعلق بالصوت نفسه ومخارج بعض الحروف وهكذا.. خاصة بعد ما كبر لأن صوته طبعا اتغير.. يعني لو نفس الأغاني أي حد تاني يغنيها: نفس الجمهور ده لن ينجذب بل حتى يمكن يرفضها. وهنا جورج لازم فعلا يكون رقم واحد عندهم، لأنه مش بيقدم "فن شعبي" أصلا، زي مثلا سعد الصغير، وإنما بالعكس بيقدم فن *متكلف ومخدوم كويس جدا*، يعني كأن جورج هو بالأحرى "عبد الوهاب" هذه الفئة من الجمهور! هم الحقيقة مش سامعين جورج اللي احنا سمعناه هنا ده ـ في آذانهم وقلوبهم سامعين بالأحرى "العندليب".. "بليغ" الميكروباس.. أو "عمر خيرت" الأسفلت. 

ميرسي جدا يا جميل على التجربة الحلوة دي، والأغنيتين بالفعل أحلى من بعض.. أحييكي على اختيارك وتعبك. والجميل يا بتول إنك "سمّيعة" أوي وبتقدري الفن الجيد عموما. 
​ 
* * *​ 
*زها حديد*: هي الخلاصة انتي قلتيها بالفعل يا *إيملي *ـ دي مش مهندسة دي أولا *فنانة*. فنانة مبدعة وبكل معنى الكلمة. وطبعا أنا شخصيا لم أفاجأ لما عرفت إنها عراقية.. للأسف ناس كتير جدا مش فاهمين مستوى وحجم الفن والآداب والثقافة وبالإجمال حجم "*الحضارة*" اللي في العراق! دايما نتكلم على مصر والشام والمغرب العربي باعتبارها مراكز الإشعاع الأخيرة، وأما العراق فتقريبا من يوم ما وعينا على الدنيا وهي بلد بتحارب وبتنزف.. كأنهم فاهمين قدراتها لو ارتاحت واتحدت وقامت وقفت ممكن تعمل إيه! لكن الحقيقة إن العراق فيها مستوى فني وأدبي وثقافي لا يمكن للإنسان إلا أن يصاب بالذهول أمامه، وهو بالضبط ما حدث معي شخصيا منذ سنوات بعيدة.. كانت البداية مجرد "مجلة" عراقية قديمة لقيتها بالصدفة.. مش فاكر اسمها لكن أظن "أقلام".. بدأت باستخفاف أتصفح ويادوب أقرأ أول المقالات واشوف بسرعة اللوحات، لكن صفحة ورا صفحة وأنا دهشتي كل شوية تكبر وذهولي يزيد! لحد ما بقا كل اللي على بالي ساعتها بيتكرر كل شوية في عقلي: "الكلام ده في العراق؟ إزاي؟ إيه؟ إييييه؟؟؟ المستوى ده في العراق؟ إزاي؟ إزااااي؟ إيه؟ إيييييه؟؟؟؟" وهكذا وهكذا! 





أهو كله بقا مستوى *زها حديد *كده يا إيمي، بس في التشكيلي عموما وفي النحت وفي الأدب وحتى في الفكر والتنظير والفلسفة وغيره وغيره.... 
​ 
* * *​ 
*كريس*: لسه ما شفتش آخر الإصدارات  ميرسي مقدما سمو الأمير.. وأعتذر عن التأخير نظرا لظروف عديدة، ومنها رسالة اليوم نفسها (على سبيل المثال أسمع الآن وفي وقت واحد تقريبا حوالي 7 أغاني معا ـ من مصر ولبنان وسوريا ـ كي أختار منها 





).. سأكتفي الليلة على أي حال بأغنية واحدة فقط ورسالة صغيرة نظرا للتأخير.. أعود لمحبتك وأميراتنا بعد قليل وأشكرك مرة أخرى أخي الحبيب. 
​* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 ديسمبر 2013)

الليلة مع صوت سماوي فريد
مع تجربة المرنمة اللبنانية الجميلة 
*عبيــــر نعمــــة **
*
التي حاولت بكل جرأة وشجاعة أن تتسلق أسوار *مملكة الفيروز*، فكانت في الحقيقة أشهر من فعلها، لأنها عبر صوتها الرقيق الحساس استطاعت بالفعل ـ وفقط بمصاحبة البيانو ـ أن تقدم لنا من جديد واحدة من أجمل وأشهر أغنيات جارة القمر: *شايف البحر*!  

التقط الأغنية الفنان كنان العشعوش وقدم لها هذا الفيديو بمشاهد درامية مصاحبة، كانت معبرة تماما، فجاءت إضافته أيضا حساسة جميلة وساهمت في نشر الفيديو في أكثر من نسخة على اليوتيوب، أتشرف اليوم بتقديم إحداها..

(ومن الطريف أن هذه البطلة بالفيديو اسمها الحقيقي إيميليا ). 


[YOUTUBE]NcE2r-Tj5Po[/YOUTUBE]



شايف البحر شو كبير
 كبر البحر بحبك
 شايف السما شو بعيده
 بعد السما بحبك
 كبر البحر وبعد السما
 بحبك يا حبيبي
 يا حبيبي بحبك


 
أما الأغنية الأصلية فلها أيضا حكاية...
 (ايه! و شو بعد في اشيا ما نقالت و بعدا ورا الدمع مخباية )

في تلك الليلة كان عاصي وفيروز مع ابنتهما "ليـال" في شرفتهما المطلة على البحر، عندما سألها عاصي: ليال تحبيني أد إيه؟ فعلى الفور ردت الطفلة: شايف البحر شو كبير ـ أد البحر بحبك! هكذا ولدت هذه الأغنية كما تحكي لنا السيدة فيروز  

 (رحلت ليال عن عالمنا في عامها الثامن عشر تقريبا، وكانت إحدى ضربات الألم الكبيرة التي لا يعرفها كثيرون في حياة السيدة فيروز والعائلة الرحبانية). 


[YOUTUBE]Q1rRi6C2iGE[/YOUTUBE]

. . . .

نطرتك أنا 
 ندهتك أنا 
رسمتك على المشاوير
 يا همّ العمر 
يا دمع الزّهر
يا مواسم العصافير
 ما أوسع الغابي
 وسع الغابة قلبي
 يا مصوّر ع بابي
ومصوّر بقلبي
 شايف البحـــــــــــــــــــر..

نطرتك سني
ويا طول السني
واسأل شجر الجوز
 بشوفك بالصحو
جاي من الصحو
وضايع بورق اللوز
 ما أصغر الدمعه
أنا دمعة بدربك
 بدّي أندر شمعه
 وتخلّيني .. حبّك
 شايف البحـــــــــــــــــــر..



* * *


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اغنيه *كرهتك* اللي نزلها كريس حلوة جدا ومن اجممل ماغنت لطيفه
دايما ذوقك *رائع* ياكريس 

اما اغنية شايف البحر بصوت"*عبير نعمة*" اللي نزلها أ/خادم فكانت باالنسبالي مفاجاه
لاني عمري ماسمعت الاغنيه بالجمال والاحساس دا غير من فيروز بس
ومكنتش اعرف ان فيه حد غناها بنفس الاحساس والدفئ بتاع فيروز!
حقيقي* رائعه *والفيديو بتاعها *رائع* جــــــدا

طبعا انا مفتقده ابداع *ايملي*
وفن *رورو*
وزوق *موكي*
وبتمني اتمتع بأختياراتهم في اقرب وقت
وكمان بتمني *النسمة*اللي بتعدي عالتوبيك في صمت
تشاركنا فيه اكيد هيبقاله مذاق خاص .. واكيد هي عارفه نفسها


انا هاشاركم وههديلكم اغنيه بسمعها دلوقتي وبتمني تعجبكم 
اغنية بعيش معاها وانا بسمعها 
هي اغنيه "للصبوحه" من كتر حبي للاغنيه دي بحس انها عملاهالي مخصوص :t13:

[YOUTUBE]DvLZ81s3gh0[/YOUTUBE]

ساعات ساعات .. وساعات ساعات
احب عمري واعشق الحاجات
احب كل الناس .. واد ايه احساس
*واحس جوايا بميت نغم يملوا السكات *
ساعات ,, ساعات

*احس اد ايه وحيده
واد ايه الكلمة في لساني ماهيش جديده
واد ايه مانيش سعيده !
*وان النجوووم ,, النجوم بعييييده
وتقيله خطوة الزمن 
تقيله دقه الساعات
ساعات ,, ساعات

اضحك والعب زي عصفور الربيع "صو صو"
زي النسيم مايعدي وفي لحظيه يضيع 
*اضيييييييييييييع*
افرح اوووي .. واضحك اوي اوي
واحب عمري واعشق اليوم اللي فات
ساعات ,, ساعات

غريييييييبه ,,, وغريييييييييبه
نفس اللي بيفرحني *مايفرحني* !!
وغريبه ........
نفس اللي بيريحني *مايريحني* !!
واحس عمري *فات*
من غير ماحب عمري 
واعشق الحاجات
واحس ان عمري فات !!
كدا ساعات , وكدا ساعات
وغريبه غريبه *دقه* الزمن
وغريبه غريبه *لعبه* الساعات
وساعات .. ساعات

:Love_Lock:
​


----------



## geegoo (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بما انكم جبتوا سيرة " عمرو " فاسمحوا لي اشارك بأغنية لها ركن خاص في قلبي ... 
اهداء لكل حبايبي و اخواتي هنا و علي راسهم " ايمليا " اللي كانت سبب في اللمة الجميلة دي ...
اللي هما فعلا ....
زي الملايكة  
[YOUTUBE]CwDSIGB0psI[/YOUTUBE]
و فيه اهداء خاص لبتول ...
اكتر أغنية حبيتها لوسوف ...
ارمي الشبك 
[YOUTUBE]4I-e5_8mNoY[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*دكتور جيجو اسمحلي الاول اشكرك علي وجودك معانا في التوبيك
كدا اللمه الحلوة بقت احلي بوجود حضرتك*

*وكمان اسمحلي اشكرك عالاهداء المميز واحييك علي زوقك في اختيار اغنيه عمرو بصفه عامة
وطبعا ابو وديع بصفه خاصه
من اجمل ماغني سلطان الطرب اكيد*

*حبيــــت ارمي الشبك عقلب ما بينشبك
حِكيِت معي من غير ما تحكي معي
و يا عيون عند الناس ما خلّت وعــي *

حقيقي شكرا جدا يادكتور
نورت التوبيك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساء الورد والجمال على عيون كل السهرانين 
وحشتووووونى جداااااا بقالى يومين مدخلتش التوبيك 
وبجد مفتقداكم جدا 

بما انى غبت عنكم يومين بحالهم اللى بالنسبة ليا كانوا سنتين 
كنت بدورلكم على حاجة اجيبها وانا جاية 
فضلت افكر افكر اجيب ايه 

تجيبى ايه يا رورو 
جايبة لكم العندليب الاسمر 
عبدالحليم حافظ 

اظن ان مافيش حد ما بيسمعش لعبد الحليم من اصغر سن لاكبر سن 
فنان مش هيتعوض تانى 
كلماته واغانيه هتفضل فى قلوبنا طول العمر 
بما انى من عشاقه وبحب كل اغنيه 
جبتلكم معايا كلمات اغنية 
بأمر الحب 

سامحونى انى مش هقدر انزل الفيديو 
*
*بأمر الحب افتــح للهوى وســلم بأمر الحب افتح قلبك واتكلـم

بـــلاش نهــرب بـــلاش نتعــب تعـــالى نحب ونسلم بأمرالحب
**بأمر الحب اسمع يا حياةقلبـــــي ندا قلبـــي جاوبنـــي بص لـي
* *قــــــــــرب كـــــــــــــــــمان قـــــــــــــرب هناجنبــــــــــــــــــــي
* *وهـاتشوقــك علــى شوقــــي وهــات حبـــك علـــى حبــي
* *وانا وعيونك الحلوة نعيش قصة غرامحـــــلوة
* *حرام نسكت علــى قلوبناحرام الشوق يدوبنا
* *بــــلاش نهـرببـــلاش نتعــب تعالى نحب ونسلم بأمـر الحــب
* *حــياتـــي دنيتــي عمــــــــري بـــأمـــر الحــب مـش  أمــــري
* *بحبك حـــــــــــــــــــــب ما حدش قبلنا عرفه ولاصدفــــــــــــــــــــه
* *بحبك حــــــــــــــــــــب ومش قادر على وصفه وأناشـــــــــــــايفه
* *بنظـــرةشــوق بتنهيــــــــــدة بـدنيــا كلهــــاجـديـــــــــــدة
* *ونجمة مسكتهـــا بـــإيـــــــدي وكـانت بــالفضـــا بعـيــــــــدة
* *وشيء فـي الليـــل متـوهنـــــي وشـــيء فــي الليلبيندهنـــــي
* *حرام نسكــت على قلوبنــــا حــــرام الشــوق يـدوبنـــــــــا
* *بــــلاش نهــرب بــلاش نتعب تعـالى نحب ونسلــم بأمرالحــب*​*

وجبتلم اغنية كمان بعشق كلماتها ولحنها 
هسيبكم مع كلماتها 
*
*جانا الهوا 

* *جانا الهوى جانــــــــــــــــــا ورمانـا الـهـوى رمــــــــــــــــانا
ورمش الأسمرانـــــــــــــــــي شبكنـــــــــا بالهـــــــــــــــــوى
آه ما رمانا الهوى ونعـــــسنــا واللي شبـــكنا يخلصنــــــــــــــا
دا حبيبي شغل بـــــــــــــــالي آه يابا يـــابا شغل بالـــــــــــــي
يا راميني بسحر عنيك الاثنين ما تقول لــي واخدني ورايح فين
على جرح جديـد ولا التنهيد ولا ع الفـــرح مودينـــــــــــــي
أنا باسأل ليه واحتار كده ليه بكرة الأيـــام حتودينــــــــــــــي
خلـــــــينـــــــــا كــــــــــــــــــــده علـــــــى طـــــــول مـــــــاشيـين
ما رمانا الهوى ونعسنــــــــــا واللــــــــي شـبكنا يخلصنـــــــــا
دا حبيبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي شـــغــــــــــــــــل بالــــــــــــــــي

عدينا يا شــــوق عدينـــــــا علـــــــــــى بــــــر الهوى رسينا
دا انا عمري مــــعـــــــــاك وهوايــــــــــــــــــا هـــــــــواك
عدينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا يــــــــــــا شــــــــــوق عـــــــــــــــــــدينا
زوق يا نسيم خطــاوينــــــا ويا نجــــــــوم السمــــــا ضمينا
وخدينا بعيد وحدينــــــــــا خلينا كـــده على طول ماشييـن
ما رمانا الهوى ونعسنـــــــا واللي شبـــــــكنا يخلصنــــــــا
دا حبيبــــــــــــــــــــــي شـــغــــــــــــــــــــــــــل بالـــــــــــــــــي

طوحنا يا هوى طوحنــــــا وأمـــــانة ما يوم يا هوى تجرحنا
وتقربنـــا ما تبعدنــــــــــا وتفرحنا بحــــبايبنـــــــــــــــــا
وان خادنا الشوق ريحنـــا خلينا كده على طول مــاشيين
ما رمانا الهوى ونعسنـــــا واللــي شبـــكنا يخلصنــــــــا
دا حبيبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي شـــغـــــــــــــــــــــل بالـــــــــــــــي  *
* 

بهدى الاغنية لكل السهرانين 
اخواتى الغاليين 
ايمى وباتو وموكى 

وجو وكريس وكمان دكتور جيجو
 اللى سعيدة بحضوره معانا 

هرجعلكم بأغنيتين تانى من احلى اغانى العندليب 

مسائكم ورد وفل وياسمين 

*​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 ديسمبر 2013)

أخيرا أذن الرب وقررت ما كنت أخشى منه.  سأجمع في هذه الصفحة 3 أصوات أخرى نسائية ليكونوا معا في صفحة واحدة مع صوت "عبير نعمة" الجميل كما سمعناه، وهكذا تجتمع معا "أصوات السماء" كما أسميها. هكذا أيضا يمكن حفظ هذه الصفحة بعد ذلك ـ صفحة 27 ـ باعتبارها الصفحة الخاصة التي تجمع هذه الأصوات الساحرة النادرة معا، والتي ربما مع ذلك تكون للأسف مجهولة تماما لمعظم الآذان العربية.
* 
____________________________________


** لينــا شـماميان*
Lena Chamamyan

لينا شماميان مطربة سورية، درست بالعهد العالي للموسيقى بدمشق وتخرجت كمغنية كلاسيكية عام 2007. يتأثر أسلوبها بعدة اتجاهات موسيقية كالكلاسية والچاز وحتى الأرمنية بحكم أصولها الأرمنية. لها ألبومين وتعد للثالث.



نبدأ بأشهر الموشحات الأندلسية
*لما بدا يتثنى*

[YOUTUBE]EE8cHyjCNLE[/YOUTUBE]


لما بدا يتثنى 
حِبي جماله فتنا
أوما بلحظه أسرنا
غصن سنا حين مال
وعدي ويا حيرتي
من لي رحيم شكوتي
في الحب من لوعتي
إلا مليك الجمال

(أصل الموشح ـ يلاحظ بعض الاختلافات دائما من مطرب لآخر)

* * *


*بالي معاك*

[YOUTUBE]qaeYbwJOalI[/YOUTUBE]

بالي معاك بالي
يابو الجبين عالي
. . . . .


* * *
*

هالأسمر اللون*

[YOUTUBE]V5IPdKT20hk[/YOUTUBE]

يابو عيون وساع
حطيت ف جلبي اوجاع
. . . . .

* * *


*يمــــــــا لا لا*
(تسجيل حي)

[YOUTUBE]4vV2NMXy6Fk[/YOUTUBE]

يما لا لا ولا لا لا لا 
وايش بدك مني يا خاله
. . . . .

* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ريمـــا خِشـيش*​ Rima Khcheich​ 
ومن لبنان تتألق ريما خشيش التي تتميز أيضا بالمزج بين الأغاني القديمة والأسلوب الغربي خاصة الچاز، وهي عضوة سابقة بفرقة بيروت للتراث، ثم بفرقة قطار الشرق ولها معهم ألبوم بنفس العنوان، ثم حاليا تغني منفردة وقد أصدرت أيضا ألبومين.​ 
*
ســــــليمى
*
[YOUTUBE]DSmlMFqVCNQ[/YOUTUBE]

أرى سلمى بلا ذنب جفتني
وكانت أمسٍ من بعضي ومني
كأني ما لثمت لها شفاهاً
كأني ما وصلت ولم تصلني
كأني لم أداعبها لعوبا
ولم تهفو إلي وتستزدني
كأن الليل لم يرضى ويروي
أحاديث الهوى عنها وعني
سليمى
أه سليمى
من عبدتك بعد ربي
سواء في القنوت وفي التمني
غدا لما أموت
وأنتِ بعدي
تطوفين القبور
على تأني
قفي بجوار قبري ثم قولي
أيا من كنت منك وكنت مني
خدعتك في الحياة ولم أبالي
وخنتك في الغرام ولم تخني
كذا طبع الملاح فلا ذمام
فطرن على الخداع
فلا تلمني
​ (شعر نوفل إلياس ـ لحن خالد أبو النصر)​ 

* * *​ 

*بيكفـــــيني*

[YOUTUBE]Lj8imcd_hjU[/YOUTUBE]
​ بيكفيني اللي فيني 
من حبك عافيني
 . . . . .
​ * * *

​ *يا حدا عم بروح*​ 
[YOUTUBE]cCHh-OPP-BA[/YOUTUBE]

يا حدا عم بروح​ يا زعل عم بيفيق​ يا خَبر عم بيرن​ بيون​ بيطن
. . . . . .
​ * * *

​ *هوا صحيح الهوى غلاب*
(تسجيل حي)

[YOUTUBE]lkokv6aIFbY[/YOUTUBE]
​ هوا صحيح الهوى غلاب؟​ معرفش أنا​ والهجر قالوا مرار وعذاب​ واليوم بسنة​ . . . . .

* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*

فاديـــا الحــاچ*
Fadia El-Hage

أما فاديا الحاج فمحترفة من الطراز الأول، وقد تخرجت من مدرسة الرحبانية وعملت معهم بالفعل ومع السيدة فيروز في بداية مشوارها. حصلت فاديا على جائزة الغناء الأولى في ألمانيا عام 2008 عن فئة موسيقى العالم، وهي حاليا المغنية الأولى بفرقة ساربند الألمانية، وقد بدأت مؤخرا مع الفرقة والموزع الموسيقي ساربند فلاديمير إيفانوف تجربة رائدة لا سابق لها، تشمل تقديم أوراتوريو آلام المسيح لـ"يوهان باخ" لأول مرة بالعربية، بترجمة للشاعر جاك الأسود. 

(للأسف لم أجد أي تسجيلات حية لفاديا الحاچ ولكن.. يكفينا صوتها )


*أيها الســـاقي *
أشهر أعمال فاديا الحاچ في العالم العربي 

[YOUTUBE]rqZMmKdDd38[/YOUTUBE]

أيها الساقي إليكَ المشتكَى 
قد دعوناك وان لم تسمعِ
. . . . .


* * *



*لما بــدا يتثنى*

[YOUTUBE]xTkBj3NklaY[/YOUTUBE]

مع ساربند وكورال شبيبة أوسنابروخ
من ألبوم "حُجّـاج الروح"

* * *



*املالي الأقـداح صرفا*

[YOUTUBE]y644hvTLxIs[/YOUTUBE]


إمـلالي الأقــداح صـرفاً *** و اســـقنيــها للصــــباح
 شــربها تيــهاً و عجـــبا *** نــــــــورها كالفجر لاح
 آه من خمـــر قـــديمة
 شــربها يبري السقيما
 طالعي فيها ســــعيد
 كل من قــد هام فيـــها *** هو نديمي للصـــباح


* * *



*أعطيته ما سأل*

[YOUTUBE]78Je1d2sU70[/YOUTUBE]


أعطيته ما سـأل
حكـّمته لو عدل
وهبته روحي فما
أدري به ما فعل
. . . . .


* * *


​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 ديسمبر 2013)

أولا ترحيب كبير جدا جدا بأخونا وحبيبنا الدكتور *جيجو*.. أهلا أهلا أهلا: أهي دي اللي فعلا خطوة عزيزة.. وطبعا معاك غنوة من أجمل وأشهر اغاني الهضبة.. يبدو حسب ما أنا شايف إن عمرو دياب أكتر مطرب ليه شعبية هنا، لأن كده اجتمع عليه رورو وكريس وجيجو.. (بس بردو أعتقد الكنج يكسب لحد دلوقت بـ4 أصوات على الأقل ). نورتنا يا جيجو ويا ريت *ليلاتي *معانا.. هات لنا بقا من أول عمرو دياب وانت جاي.. والجمهور مضمون.. لأن رورو لوحدها بتلاتة طالما فيها عمرو دياب. 



*إيميلي*: في ملاحظة أخيرة على اللوحات، طبعا روائع، بس شخصيا شدتني "*منبه ليلي*" أكتر لوحة، عشان شغل *الإضاءة *اللي فيها طبعا.. كمان عشان فكـّرتني بواحد من الماسترز الأساتذة وتحديدا رامبرانت.. أعتقد هو اللي بدع المدرسة دي كلها، وان شاء الله قريبا نجيب نماذج من العبقري ده. على أي حال الاختيارات كلها جميلة يا إيمي.. بكرا أنا كمان ح ابعت لك آخــر لوحة شفتها وعجبتني يارب تعجبك. 



*كريس*: سمعت أخيرا "*كرهتك*" وأنا أصلا مش عارف اسمها.. بس أول ما اشتغلت: "هي دي؟ هي دي اسمها كرهتك"؟ طبعا عارفها وطبعا *تحفة*.. من أجمل أغاني لطيفة وفعلا أمتعتني جدا، تسلم إيدك.. أهو دا يا بحر اللي بنقول عليه: عايزين تفاعل.. اللي يسمع لوحده يبقا أناني.. يعني سمّعني واسمّعك.. وسمّعني شكرا.. 



*أ/ بتول* طبعا انتي جايبة "*ساعات ساعات*".. يعني اللي هو من الآخر.. فيه يا بتول أغاني معروفة تدخل *تقش* على طول.. فإنتي طبعا شكلك دي چي ناصحة: بعد الوسوف والخلاف اللي عليه ـ واللي انتي عارفاه ـ رحتي نازلة على طول بـ"ساعات ساعات".. يا باشا يا باااااااشا ع اللي بيعرفوا يلاعبوا الجماهير! فاهمك أنا.. 






معاكي أيضا أفتقد كثيرا الغاليات* إيمي وموكي*، غير طبعا رورو محطة "الطاقة" الرئيسية.. بالأحرى "المفاعل العاطفي" في المنتدى. 



*رورو*: أنا لسه حالا شايف رسالتك بعد ما نشرت المهرجان اللي فوق ده.. أولا نوّرتي بيتك ومطرحك وبلاش تغيبي كده تاني لو سمحتي .. ثانيا انتي جايبة معاكي تحفتين مش واحدة، بس عن نفسي أنا من عشاق "جانا الهوى" تحديدا.. الكارثة اللي بليغ رقـّص عليها نص بنات مصر من ساعة ما طلعت.. خاصة إن نادية لطفي كانت بالفعل بترقص في الفيلم ع الغنوة دي.. الحقيقة عمل من أبدع ما يكون وموسيقى من أروع ما وضع بليغ! ده غير "حالة" الغنوة كلها طبعا.. من عندي الفيديو يا رورو باشا عشان عيونك...




[YOUTUBE]ro_peC026lE[/YOUTUBE]






* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بلغ الشاعر الشعبي المصري من دفق الإبداع أنه يتحدى حتى نفسه!

لم يكتف فقط بإتقان الوزن والقافية، بل أبدع في فن الموال واخترع لنفسه وللشعراء معه تحديا جديدا: هو افتتاحية الموال بكلمات: *الأوّله... والتانية... والتالتة*....! عندما يبدأ أي موال بهذه الكلمات فإننا أيها الأحباء أمام "*صنعة*" خاصة جدا في الشعر الشعبي، أمام موال "دهب بندقي 24" إذا جاز التشبيه، من شاعر "*أسطى*" كبير.. ليــه؟ ببساطة لأن هنا الشاعر لازم يلتزم أيضا بـ"قافية داخلية" غير القافية المعروفة! على سبيل المثال في موال النهارده يبدأ الشاعر:
 
 
 
 *الأوّلة بلدي: بسلطن جو موالي وده الموصوف دوا العيان

*
 
 القافية هنا هي نهاية الكلمة الأخيرة "*ــان*" بالطبع.. ولكن لأن الشاعر بدأ بـ"*الأوّلة*" إذن نحن في الحقيقة أمام *3* قوافي في هذه الشطرة فقط، ولابد أن يلتزم الشاعر بها جميعا في هذه الافتتاحية! وهكذا نقرأ:
 
 
 
 الأوّلــة بلدي: 
*بســلطن جو موالي .. وده الموصوف .. دوا العيـان*

والتانية بلدي: 
*باقول الكلمة بالعالي .. وع المكشوف .. وف المليان*

والتالتة بلدي: 
*يا كنزي وعزوتي ومالي .. وملو الشوف .. أوانك آن*


 
 هذه "اللعبة" الخطيرة بالطبع لم يقترب أحد من الشعراء الجدد ليلعبها، ربما منذ عهد بيرم التونسي الذي كتبها مرة في أغنية لكوكب الشرق (الأوّلة في الغرام).. ولكن شاعرنا الليلة هو أيضا من العظماء السبعة ـ هو القدير *أحمد فؤاد نجم* ـ الذي كان بالأحرى يتحدى نفسه في مملكة الشعر قبل أن يتحداه أحد. 
 
 
 
 الأحباء السهارى على أثير منتديات الكنيسة
 *
أهيــــم شــــوقا*
 

 
 [YOUTUBE]vMwhAFdJzws[/YOUTUBE]
 
 
 
 أهيم شوقا.. أعود شوقا.. إلى لـَمَـاكِ وسلسبيلي
 
 
 (الـ لـَمَـا هو الشفاه، ومنه الاسم "لمياء" أي الجميلة الشفتين، والسلسبيل هو الماء الرائق العذب الذي يجري في الحلق، فكأن شاعرنا العامي يخبرنا أنه يجول ويصول أيضا في الفصحى، وأما المعنى فهو أنه في الحقيقة يشرب من شفتي حبيبته ماءه السلسبيل.. لذلك فهو يعود شوقا إلى لماها وسلسبيله، أي لماها الذي هو سلسبيله)!
 
 * * *

 
 الأغنية الأصلية

منهج لحني مختلف، له أيضا لا شك قيمته وصدقه وسحره الخاص


 [YOUTUBE]7pOS5Sg1FBo[/YOUTUBE]
 
 
 *الشــــــيخ إمـــــــام*
 
 ملحنا ومغنيا قديرا، بصحبة رفيق العمر والكفاح والمعتقل الشاعر الكبير نجم
 
 * * *


 
 أهيم شوقا .. أعود شوقا 
إلى لماك وسلسبيلي
 ياسمرا ياللي الهوى رماني
 وتهت فيكي وضاع زماني
 يحدفني بحرك لبر تاني
 يجيبني شوقي أو تندهيلي
 أهيم شوقا .. أعود شوقا 
إلى لماك وسلسبيلي
 
 
 
 هربت منك .. لقيتني فيكي
 بعدت عنك .. قربت ليكي
 سهرت وحدي اتونست بيكي
 غلب حماري وتاه سبيلي
 أهيم شوقا .. أعود شوقا 
إلى لماك وسلسبيلي
 
 

 * * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> بلغ الشاعر الشعبي المصري من دفق الإبداع أنه يتحدى حتى نفسه!
> 
> لم يكتف فقط بإتقان الوزن والقافية، بل أبدع في فن الموال واخترع لنفسه وللشعراء معه تحديا جديدا: هو افتتاحية الموال بكلمات: *الأوّله... والتانية... والتالتة*....! عندما يبدأ أي موال بهذه الكلمات فإننا أيها الأحباء أمام "*صنعة*" خاصة جدا في الشعر الشعبي، أمام موال "دهب بندقي 24" إذا جاز التشبيه، من شاعر "*أسطى*" كبير.. ليــه؟ ببساطة لأن هنا الشاعر لازم يلتزم أيضا بـ"قافية داخلية" غير القافية المعروفة! على سبيل المثال في موال النهارده يبدأ الشاعر:
> 
> ...


*جوووووووووووو 
مش عارفة اقولك ايه واعبر بأى كلمات 
على زوقك فى الاغنية دى بالذات روووووعة روووووعة بجد 
محمد الحلو فنان اغانية رائعة بمعنى الكلمة 
رغم انه من افضل المطربين الا انه اتنسى وسط موجه الاغانى اللى انتشرت

بشكرك حقيقى على زوقك الرائع 
واختيارك لاغنية من اروع اغانيه 

ميرىس ليك يا جو على زوقك اللى دايما بيمتعنا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*جوووووووووو بشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
وعلى فكرة بقى انا فعلا بفرح اوى لما الاقى 
اى حاجة لعمرو ديااااااااااب هنا 
ده عمرو يا جمااااااعة عمرو هههههههه 
ميرسى ليكم كلكم على مجهودكم الرائع 
وميرسى يا جووووو 
للفيديو حقيقى انا زيك بموت فى الاغنية دى 
والفيديو بتاعها 
عارف لما بشوفها فيديو 
بدخل جواها وكأن عبد الحليم بيغنيلى 
بحس بيها جدا وبعيش الحالة بتاعتها من كتر جمالها 
قال يغنيلى قال 
من نادية لطفى لرورو هههههههه

جايبلكم اغنية للعندليب كمان 
تحفة جدا بردوا كلماتها جميلة 
العندليب مع الجميلة ميرفت امين

طبعا العندليب مالوش ولا اغنية وحشة 
بس المشكلة معايا انى بدخل معاه جوه الاغنية ههههههه 
يكونش كان نفسى ابقى ممثلة وانا معرفش 

( يا خلى القلب )
**
يا خلي القلب يا حبيبي .. لو فى قلبك قد قلبي حب يا حبيبي

لو بتكوي النار نهارك .. لو بتسهر زى ليلي

لو صحيح بتحب .. كنا نحضن حبنا ونبعد بعيد

عن عيون الدنيا .. عن كل العيون

لو في قلبك قد قلبى حب.. كنا نمشي نمشي ألف ليلة وليلة

ليل ونهار لما نوصل .. نجمة ما لهاش أي جار

وإلا نسكن لؤلؤة .. فى أبعد بحار يا حبيبي

القمر القمر خدنا على موجة قمر .. فوق الصحاري والسما

والبحر والليل والوجود .. فوق عيون الناس فوق جبال الشوق

وفوق كل الحدود القمر خدنا .. لجزيرة أبعد من الخيال

لا شافتها عين ولا خطرت ببال .. يا حبيبي وصلنا فوق بر الأمان

افتح البيبان لقلبك .. ولشبابك ولحبيبك

أبعد الخوف عن رموشك .. أوعى شئ فى الكون يحوشك

غني ارقص اجري اجري .. اجري إضحك قول بحبك

وانسى كل الدنيا .. إلا عيوني عيون حبيبك

ما تشوفكش عيون يا حبيبي ..

شفت وخداني الأماني لحد فين .. شفت بحلم بحلم قد إيه

يرضيك نحب الحب ده .. ونعيش بعاد بالشكل ده

عايز أحس بحب مالي .. كل لمحة من وجودك

عايز أحس إني ابتسامتك دمعتك .. فرحة شبابك لون خدودك

عايز أحس إني حبيبك .. ولهيبى يصحي لهيبك

يا حبيبي رجعنا فوق بر الأمان..

افتح البيبان لقلبك ولشبابك ولحبيبك ..

أبعد الخوف عن رموشك .. أوعى شئ فى الكون يحوشك

غني ارقص اجري اضحك .. غير عيوني عيون حبيبك

ما تشوفكش عيون .. يا حبيبي



والاغنية دى
بعشقهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

عارفة انكم هتقولوا مجنونة هى بتحب كل الاغانى 
انا فعلا بحب الفن الجميل اللى تعيش معاه وتدخل جواه 
والعندليب طبعا مش محتاج

( اهواااااااااك )*

*اهواك واتمنى لو انساك 
وانسى روحي وياك 
وان ضاعت يبقى لقاك 
لو تنساني 

وانساك واتاريني بنسى جفاك 
واشتاق لعزابي معاك 
والقى دموعي فكراك 
وارجع تاني 

في لقاك الدنيا تجيني ومعاك 
ورضاها يبقى رضاك 
وساعتها يهون في هواك 
طول حرماني 

والاقيك مشغول وشاغلني بيك 
وعنيا تيجي فى عنيك 
وكلامهم يبقى عليك وانت تداري 
وراعيك واصحى من الليل اناديك 
وابعت روحي تصحيك 
قوم يالي شاغلني بيك 
جرب ناري 

اهواك واتمنى لو انساك 
وانسى روحي وياك 
وان ضاعت يبقى لقاك 
لو تنساني 
*
*اسيبكم مع العندليب 
سهرة سعيدة ويارب زوقى يعجبكم *

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*طبعا ابداع رورو هل علينا وجت وهي معاها احزمة ناسفه للعندليب
محدش يقدر يقف قدامهم (بجد زوقك رائع يابيبي طلعالي):t33:

واكيد كمية الفديوهات والابدعات اللي نزلهالنا البروفيسور خادم
كلها رائعه والحقيقه كلهم اول مره اسمع عنهم 
وسمعت منهم فيديوهين بس وعجبوني واكيد هسمع الباقي وهيعجبوني 

اما بقا  اغنيه اهيم شوقا رائعه فنيه مش هتتكرر
واللي كتبها شاعر مش هيتعوض عمنا "نجم"الله يرحمه

طبعا بشكر وبحيي رورو واالبروفيسور علي اختياراتهم اللي متتوصفش..

النهارده بقا جيالكم ومش جايبه معايا اي ابداعايه ولا فنايه
لاني اصلا مكنتش ناوية اشارك في التوبيك ولا ليا نفس اشارك في اي توبيك النهارده ومقضياها تقيممات فقط ...

بس اللي خلاني اشارك هو "حرف" كدا عديت عليه وانا بشوف ابداعتكم النهارده
*


> *أ/ بتول*


*حرف الالف دا انا شوفتوا خير اللهم ماجعله خير مرتين
مره هنا في التوبيك ومره اتبعتلي في تقييم
ومش فاهمة هو بيعمل ايه قبل اسمي الصراحه
وياريت افهم
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*رور**و*: ميرسي ليكي كتير يا رورو أشكر كلماتك ومحبتك.. إنتي فعلا أحرجتيني جدا.. طيب أنا أقول إيه بقا دلوقتي بعد ما تسللتي كده لوحدك لمملكة العندليب وبدأتي تبعتي *الأحزمة الناسفة *دي على رأي بتول؟ 

كمان سمعت من فترة إنك ح تطلقي من جوزك بسبب الهضبة، وأنا الحقيقة مقدرش أشوف خير زي كده من غير ما أشارك فيه ولو بجزء بسيط. 





 جيبتلك يا ستي النهارده صورة المحروس وهو لسه في المدرسة:






​




وكمان في الجيش:



 


تؤمرني يا باشا.. وابقي بلغينا إيه الأخبار عندك أول بأول... 






* * *​ 
*سمورة *حبيبي.. بكرا إن شاء الله الغنوة *الهندية *عشان تاني النهارده كان فيه معايا شغل كتير فعلا زي ما انت شايف.. صدقني فاكر مش ناسي لأني لا يمكن أنساك *طبعا*.. بس انت كمان اعمل حسابك إن الأغنية دي للأسف مش حزايني! 





 بالعكس هي من أبهج الأغاني وده نفسه كان سبب انتشارها. غدا *وعد *ان شاء الله.


* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (22 ديسمبر 2013)

كل ما ذكرته بالأمس أيها الأحباء هو فقط مجرد مثال على روعة الأصوات والموسيقات والفنون الموجودة ما تزال ببلادنا، فمثل هؤلاء المطربات الثلاثة يوجد بالأحرى مئات، بل آلاف، نحن فقط لا نعرفهم لأن الميديا ـ وكما أقول دائما ـ تأتي لنا *بالقمامة *عمدا، فمن ناحية هكذا يخرب الذوق والوجدان العربي، وقد نجحوا في ذلك بالفعل نجاحا هائلا، ومن ناحية أخرى يصيب الباقون *اليأس*، إذ يتهيأ لنا أن الواقع عقيم وأن الأرض أجدبت وأنه زمن القبح مقابل "الزمن الجميل" الذي لم يعد سوى أن نتحسر عليه. 

  أقول هذا معتذرا لأنني لم أذكر كثيرين في الحقيقة، فمن سوريا نفسها لم أذكر على سبيل المثال المرنمة والمطربة القديرة *ميادة بسيليس* التي فوجئت أن كثيرين لا يعرفونها، ومن مصر لم أذكر أيضا على سبيل المثال *دينا الوديدي *أو *دنيا مسعود *أو *مريم صالح*، ومن تونس لم أذكر *غالية بن علي*، أيضا على سبيل المثال. على أي حال أقدم لكم اليوم تجربة واحدة فقط حتى لا أثقل عليكم، ثم في الغد تجربة أخرى وأخيرة، تكون بمشيئة الرب آخر رحلتنا مع هذه الروائع التي لا نعرف الكثير عنها. 

* * *​ 
  وأختار اليوم *دينا الوديدي*، من مصر، لأن دينا تقدم في الحقيقة تجربة فريدة حقا، فهي لا تغني فحسب وإنما تقوم أيضا *بالتلحين* والتوزيع، وهي في تقديري ملحنة أفضل منها مطربة، بل من أفضل الملحنات الشابات في بلادنا. أيضا تتميز تجربة الوديدي بأنها اختارت *التراث الشعبي *المصري وتحاول إعادة تقديمه حسب أحدث الاتجاهات الموسيقية العالمية، في محاولات أقل ما توصف به أنها مبدعة حقا وغير مسبوقة. العمل التالي هو أغنية شعبية قديمة، ولكن تأملوا أيها الأحباء ماذا فعلت الوديدي واصبروا رجاء مع هذه المقدمة الموسيقية الطويلة والغريبة.. إن هذا تحديدا هو المقصود هنا، وهذه هي عقلية الوديدي ورؤيتها الموسيقية! أرجو لذلك فضلا الصبر مع هذه الافتتاحية الموسيقية لأنها عمدا تتطور ببطء، ويفضل أيضا سماعات الهيدفونز إن أمكن.


[YOUTUBE]vTzFIu0TF98[/YOUTUBE] 


على ورق الفل دلعني ـ تراث شعبي

​ * * *​ 
لكن أغرب ما أقدمت عليه دينا الوديدي حقا هو مشروعها مع أكبر السير الشعبية "*تغريبة بني هلال*"، المعروفة *بالسيرة الهلالية*! هنا تدخل الوديدي عالما مختلفا ساحرا، بحر كامل من الفن له أصوله وله شيوخه، ولكن هكذا تتقدم هذه الجميلة الطموحة وتقف اليوم كأول *امرأة *في التاريخ مكان "شاعر الربابة" التقليدي لتقدم الهلالية! احتاجت منها هذه التجربة بالطبع أن تتصل بأساتذة السيرة ـ وهي تتجاوز مليون بيت شعري ـ وبالفعل ساعدها شيخ شيوخ السيرة الأحياء حاليا الشيخ سيد الضوّ، وفي هذا الفيديو تقدم لنا الوديدي مقطعا صغيرا...


[YOUTUBE]o4vQX3iR7UE[/YOUTUBE]​عذرا لهذه الافتتاحية الدينية وما قد يكون فيه حساسية للبعض، ولكن هكذا فن السيرة الشعبية دائما.. وفي الهلالية بالذات فإن الافتتاحية الدينية تستغرق عادة وقتا أطول من هذا بكثير، وعليه فقد اخترت بالفعل أقصر لقاءات دينا الوديدي من حيث مدة هذه المقدمة. ​
أيضا للأحباء الذين لا يعرفون السيرة الشعبية وتاريخها: قبل التليفزيون والفيديو والسينما والمسرح كانت سهرات السيرة هي أفضل السهرات، بل كانت بالأحرى هي كل ما يرفـّه عن الناس خاصة في الريف المصري. من هنا كان أيضا "*شاعر الربابة*" أو "*الراوي*" فنانا مؤديا متعدد المواهب، لا يحفظ السيرة فقط ولكنه ينقل أيضا للناس عبر صوته كافة مشاعر الشخصيات والمشاهد، والتي كانت بالضرورة تتراوح من الحزن للفرح للحماسة للهزيمة للخوف للغضب إلخ. أما السيرة الهلالية فهي بالأحرى عدة سير بعضها في بعض، عبر عشرات القصص الموازية للخط الرئيسي في الصراع بين البطل الفارس *أبو زيد الهلالي *مع البطل الفارس *الزناتي خليفة*، يقدمها عشرات الأبطال والشخصيات رجالا ونساء، بل يشارك المئات من "الهلايل" و"الزغايبة" وغيرهم في الأحداث، خلال مئات المشاهد التي تتراوح أيضا من الأكشن إلى الكوميدي ومن الدموي إلى الرومانسي وهكذا. ولقد بلغت شهرة الهلالية بالذات أن رمز الشرف والعفة في لغتنا اليومية حتى الآن، وهي "*خضرة الشريفة*"، هي في الأصل شخصية من شخصيات هذه السيرة، فهي *أم *"أبو زيد الهلالي" التي اتهموها ظلما بالزنا وطعنوا في نسبه وطردوها معه في بداية الأحداث وهو لم يزل وليدا في أحضانها.

* * *​​


----------



## خادم البتول (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*ناخد فاصل مع أ/ بتول*:





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *.......................
> وسمعت منهم فيديوهين بس وعجبوني واكيد هسمع الباقي وهيعجبوني
> *​





شوفي يا أ/بتول أنا رفعت امبارح 12 كليب لكل مطربة 4 كليبات.. مع ذلك بعون ربنا وبحكم خبرتي بصنف النسا اقدر اقولك من هنا وحالا دلوقتي انتي إيه الاتنين اللي شدوكي تسمعيهم بالذات دونا عن الباقي كله! بقا يا ستي كل اللي رفعته امبارح كان "أوديو" فقط مجرد صوت، ما عدا كليبين *اتنين بالعدد *كانوا "تسجيل حي"، يعني فيديو بتظهر فيه المطربة وتغني وتتحرك قدامك.. أهو هم دول تحديدا الأغنيتين اللي حضرتك "*سمعتيهم*"! 




*
ليــــــــــــه؟*

لأن أي بنت رغبتها الأولى مش تسمع، وإنما أولا تشوف "أختها" وتعاين بنفسها.. أوماااال.. لازم أولا تستطلع وتفحص وتعمل مسح "سكان" شامل بحركة رادارية مش موجودة غير في مخ الأنثى وبحيث تجيب الضحية من ساسها لراسها في *جزء *من الثانية.. أنا حتى لو قلت أحلى صوت في الدنيا: ما ترتاحش الست تماما إلا لما تشوف بعنيها الخِلقة والهدمة والقـَصة والجزمة وكبيرة تيتا وللا لسه توته وحلوة وللا ملتوته وفِـرعه وللا سفروته وناشفه وللا بطوطه وكئيبه وللا مبسوطه وسليمه وللا مخبوطه و.....

يا ستي بقولك أجمد صوت في الكون.. لكن *أبدااااا*.. لسه.. بالذات لو طلعت المطربة من دول حلوة ونِغشه.. هنا بقا لازم "دوبل تشيك": عينيها وللا عدسات، رموشها وللا صناعي، شعرها وللا باروكه، صبغة وللا طبيعي، سيليكون وللا رباني، دهب وللا عِـيرة، لولي وللا فالصو، ألماظ وللا كريستال..................


بقا بذمتك *بذمتك *فيه بنت في الدنيا تقعد وتكتفي تسمع "أوديو" لمطربة بينما فيه قدامها "فيديو"؟!! 









واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> .......................
> *حرف الالف دا انا شوفتوا خير اللهم ماجعله خير مرتين
> مره هنا في التوبيك ومره اتبعتلي في تقييم
> ومش فاهمة هو بيعمل ايه قبل اسمي الصراحه
> ...





أنا ولا أعرف يا أختي.. أنا لقيتك انتي بتكتبيلي* أ/خادم* قلت اكتبلك أنا كمان* أ/ بتول*! هي إيه دي يا أختشي الـ(أ) دي؟ غالبا دي اختصار "أسطى".. صح؟ 






بقا أنا يا أ/بتول *اتعقدت *خلاص من البنت المصرية: لما تيجي مثلا بنت تقوللي "أستاذ خادم" واقولها بلاش "*أستاذ*" دي، تقوم المحروسة تفهم إن غرضي نشيل "أستاذ" عشان نشيل التكليف وشوية شوية ندوّب النشا ونفك الشمع وناخد على بعضينا نبقا سمن وعسل.. بالتالي أول ما اطلب كده: الاقي البنت من دول تقمصت شخصية أمها "خضرة الشريفة" وغالبا تبص لي من فوق لتحت زي ما يكون بقولها عايز اتجوزك عُرفي.. ابتدي أنا بسرعة أشرح وافسر:​- يا ستي أبدا مفيش في دماغي أي غرض.. أنا بس "أستاذ" دي لا متعوّد عليها ولا عايز أتعود عليها، ولا باسمعها من صغير ولا من كبير.. لكن ما تفهميش غلط، صدقيني مفيش في دماغي أي حاجة...​هنا تبتدي البنت تنظر لي نظرة *بلاهة *تامة مالهاش أي معنى.. لكن لو ركزت كويس في عينيها ألاقيها بتقول في عقلها:​- إزاي يعني مفيش في دماغك أي حاجة؟ مش عاجباك أنا وللا إيه؟ دانا حلوة ومُزة.. إنت أصلا تطول يا بأف!​​وهكذا يستمر هذا الحوار العبثي السريالي بين وبين الآنسة بلغة الألسن والعيون ويضيع وقتي وعمري وفكري وأعصابي، وهي أمامي أيضا: تحزن وتفرح وتجرحها كلماتي وتشفيها بمعدل عشر مرات في الدقيقة.. وكل ده فقط لأني تجرأت وطلبت إسقاط "أستاذ" من الحوار، واللي هو في الغالب كله أساسا مالوش أي لازمة! 


أما على الإنترنت فالأمر أصعب وأعقد.. لأني لا شايفك أصلا ولا عارف تعبير وجهك ولا لغة عينيكي.. بالتالي هنا أصبحت اقول للبنت مرة مرتين بالكتير "*بلاش أستاذ دي*"، فإذا بعد كده لقيتها مُصرة: خلاص، أنا كمان آخدها من قاصرها واقول "أستاذة".. تكتب لي (ا) أكتب لها (ا).. تكتبها بهمزة (أ) أكتبها بهمزة (أ).. والله إذا كان *احترام*: يبقا احترام باحترام.. *نشا*: يبقا نشا بنشا.. *غتاته*: يبقا غتاته بغتاته.. وفي النهاية العين بالعين والسن وبالسن والهمزة بالهمزة. 




* * *​
أشكرك يا سمو الأميرة على تقديرك الكبير لمشاركاتي المتواضعة.. كلها بالأمانة هي نتاج تفاعلكم ومن وحي مشاركاتكم جميعا.. وفي النهاية وكما أقول دائما أنا مجرد "بوسطجي".. لا أنا اللي كاتب الرسايل وللا حتى أنا اللي باعتها.. كل ما يعنيني شخصيا هو فقط التوقيع بالاستلام مع الشكر.  ​

* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*يا ليـــــــــــــــــــلى آه
* *يا جــــــــــــــرح آه
* *يا حـــــــــب آه
*

 هذه فى الحقيقة مباراة طربية وليست مجرد أغنية
 أما "الحـالة" فهى مصـرى تونسى سـورى! 
(كمان فيه رقص ومزز وحاجات حلوة كتير )



[YOUTUBE]XJU_v0HYPxk[/YOUTUBE]
​من الواضح طبعا أن أصالة اتسلطنت في الأغنية وانبهرت بصابر، اللي هي أصلا طلبته للغناء معها بالصدفة، أما صابر نفسه فماذا أقول غير ما قالت أصالة: "*الله يسامحه.. أو بالأحرى لا يسـامحه*"!​ ​*ع اللى جـــــرى *
كلمات محسن الخياط وألحان حلمى بكر

* * *



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *رور**و*: ميرسي ليكي كتير يا رورو أشكر كلماتك ومحبتك.. إنتي فعلا أحرجتيني جدا.. طيب أنا أقول إيه بقا دلوقتي بعد ما تسللتي كده لوحدك لمملكة العندليب وبدأتي تبعتي *الأحزمة الناسفة *دي على رأي بتول؟
> 
> كمان سمعت من فترة إنك ح تطلقي من جوزك بسبب الهضبة، وأنا الحقيقة مقدرش أشوف خير زي كده من غير ما أشارك فيه ولو بجزء بسيط.
> 
> ...



*وااااااااااااااااااو قمر بردوا حتى وهو صغير 
اوعى يكون قصدك ان وهو صغير وحش ازعل منك يا جو ههههههههه
قمر عمرو فى كل حالاته 
متلقش ايهاب خلاص فقد الامل فيا وعرف ان حبى لعمرو لا ينتهى 
فقرر الاستسلام للامر الواقع ههههههه 
وبعدين قولى بقى تقصد ايه بالمحروس تى ها ها 
شكلنا مش هنعمر مع بعض فى توبيك واحد يا جووووووو 

ميرسى ليك يا جو على زوقك وتعبك فى التوبيك ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
ولو قابلتك اى صور لعمرو ابعتها ع طول من غير تفكير هههههههه 
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (23 ديسمبر 2013)

​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *.............................
> وبعدين قولى بقى تقصد ايه بالمحروس تى ها ها
> شكلنا مش هنعمر مع بعض فى توبيك واحد يا جووووووو
> 
> *​


ههههههههه.. لا "المحروس" دي مش ليكي طبعا.. دي بالأحرى *لإيهاب.. *ههههههههه.. عشان يعني لو الرسالة وقعت في إيده وقراها.. يعني بحاول أبدو محايد مع إن أنا اللي جايب الصور. 






أنا بس رجعت عشان افتكرت حاجة مهمة: لما كتبت "التصنيف الشعبي" للمرأة استغربت من بعض ردود الفعل.. فأنا طالما أمزح اليوم مرة أخرى مع بتول يبقا لازم هنا بقا التأكيد لها وللجميع: أن مزاحي أيها الأحباء ـ خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمرأة ـ لا أقصد به أبدا أي إسقاط من أي نوع على أخواتي هنا.. *أبدا*.. الموجودات هنا بالذات، وكما قلت مرار وتكرارا، *أميرات وفراشات وزهرات *لا ينصرف عليهم أبدا رأيي ولا تنطبق عليهم ملاحظاتي سواء كانت جادة أم مازحة. نعم ربما في عقول البعض قد يكون هكذا الأمر، وربما بالفعل ترى إحداكم أن ما أقول ينطبق عليها ويشير لها. ولكنني هنا يا أختي الجميلة لا أكتب حسب أفكارك بل لست حتى في الواقع، وإنما نحن في عالم افتراضي مجازي فني لا أرى فيه الناس عموما ـ وأخواتي خاصة ـ إلا في رتبة أخرى ربما فوق رتبة البشر بل العالم بكل ما فيه. من هنا ـ ومن هنا فقط ـ أمزح أحيانا، وبكل صدق يدهشني أن البعض قد يسيء الفهم أو يعتقد أنني أقوم بالإسقاط عليه أو على غيره! *أبــدا*.. لكنه أيضا خطأي بالتأكيد، أعترف وأعتذر، لأنني لم أشرح هذا سابقا وافترضت أن الناس تفهمني، أيضا خطأي لأنني تجاهلت الحساسية المفرطة التي قد تكون بالفعل عند البعض. أنتم أيها الأحباء تمثلون *الاستثناء *دائما في عقلي وقلبي، بل ربما لولا ذلك ما كتبت، لا جادا ولا مازحا! مشكلتكم أنكم فقط لا ترون أنفسكم بالعين التي أراكم بها. لو أنكم ترون أنفسكم كما أراكم لضحكتم بالأحرى كثيرا على كل هذا المزاح وكل هؤلاء "النساء" اللاتي قد أتحدث عنهن أحيانا. 


* * * 
​

وطالما رجعت يبقا بالمرة نجيب غنوة جديدة.. خاصة إن كل ما يتبقى أمامي هو فقط يومين أو ثلاثة على الأكثر وهناك *عشرات *الأغاني التي كنت أتمنى رفعها قبل سفري.. فلنختم إذن الليلة بإحدى الروائع الخالدة... 

أهديها لإيمي ورورو وبتول وموكي وتماف وشقاوة، وكريس وسمير وجيجو وكل السهارى...



[YOUTUBE]Pr22E3_3nVk[/YOUTUBE]​



​  * * *
​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسائكم سكر زيادة يا احلى اخوات 
بما اننا دخلنا فى جو اساتذه والف وهمزة ههههههه 
حبيبت اخرج من الجو ده 
وانزل بأغنيتين لفنانة مش لاقية اسم اسميها بيه 
من كتر رقتها وجمالها وصوتها واحساسها العالى وهى بتغنى 
واد ايه بتاخد الواحد معاها وهى بتغنى 
الاغنيتين كلمات الشاعر الجميل 
نزار قبانى 

اغنية لماجد الرومى 
كلماااااااااااات 
يارب تعجبكم *

*يُسمعني.. حـينَ يراقصُني*​*

كلماتٍ ليست كالكلمات ​ 
يأخذني من تحـتِ ذراعي​ 
يزرعني في إحدى الغيمات ​ 
والمطـرُ الأسـودُ فيعيني​ 
يتساقـطُ زخاتٍ.. زخات​ 
يحملـني معـهُ.. يحملـني​
لمسـاءٍ ورديِ الشُـرفـات ​ 
وأنا.. كالطفلـةِ في يـدهِ​ 
كالريشةِ تحملها النسمـات ​ 
يحمـلُ لي سبعـةَ أقمـارٍ​ 
بيديـهِ وحُزمـةَ أغنيـات 

يهديني شمسـاً.. يهـديني​ 
صيفاً.. وقطيـعَ سنونوَّات​ 
يخـبرني.. أني تحفتـهُ​ 
وأساوي آلافَ النجمات ​ 
و بأنـي كنـزٌ... وبأني​ 
أجملُ ما شاهدَ من لوحات​ 
يروي أشيـاءَ تدوخـني​ 
تنسيني المرقصَ والخطوات ​ 
كلماتٍ تقلـبُ تاريخي​ 
تجعلني امرأةً في لحظـات ​
يبني لي قصـراً من وهـمٍ​ 
لا أسكنُ فيهِ سوى لحظات ​ 
وأعودُ.. أعودُ لطـاولـتي​ 
لا شيءَ معي.. إلا كلمات


​** 
 وكمان اغنية جريدة 
اغنية رووووووووووعة 



** أخرج من معطفه الجريدة وعلبة الثقاب 
ودون أن يلاحظ اضطرابي.. ودونما اهتمام 
تناول السكر من أمامي 
ذوب في الفنجان قطعتين.. وفي دمي ذوب وردتين 
ذوبني.. لملمني.. بعثرني 
شربت من فنجانه.. سافرت في دخانه 
وما عرفت أين

كان هناك جالساً.. ولم يكن هناك 
يطالع الأخبار 
وكنت في جواره
تأكلني الأفكار.. تضربني الأمطار 
يا ليت هذا الرجل المسكون بالأسرار 
فكر أن يقرأني.. ففي عيوني أجمل الأخبار

وبعد لحظتين 
دون أن يراني
ويعرف الشوق الذي اعتراني
تناول المعطف من أمامي
وغاب في الزحام
مخلفاً وراءه الجريدة وحيدة
مثلي أنا وحيدة
* 
* 
*
*بتمنالكم سهرة سعيدة *
*ويارب زوقى يعجبكم*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *ناخد فاصل مع أ/ بتول*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


العفو كل الشكر ليك اكيد ياسمو الأمير علي مجهودك الرائع اللي بتبذله في التوبيك بصفه عامة
وعلي وقتك اللي ضيعتوا وانت بتكتبلي الفاصل دا بصفة خاصة




> أنا بس رجعت عشان افتكرت حاجة مهمة: لما كتبت "التصنيف الشعبي" للمرأة استغربت من بعض ردود الفعل..


وعلي فكرة توضيحك اللي كتبته في التعليق دا مكانلوش لزوم
لان كل البنوتات اللي في المنتديبصفة عامة وفي التوبيك دا بصفة خاصة* اكبر بكتيررر* من انهم يفهموا كلامك اللي كتبته علي انه عليهم 
ومش عارفه بقا ردود الفعل اللي قولت عليها دي تلقيتها فعلا
ولا فكرت فيها وتخيلتها منك لنفسك كدا ؟!

.......

المهم بقا نرجع لمرجوعنا الاصلي اللي هو الفن والابداع
الاغاني اللي رورو اختارتها جميله وخصوصا اغنية "كلمات" مبدعه بجد
والاغاني اللي اختارها خادم كالعاده رائعه وخصوصا اغنيه"عاللي جري" بشعه حقيقي
وكمان صور عمرو دياب وهو صغير حلوة اول مره اشوفها
ابقا شوفلي صورتين لأبو وديع وهو صغير برضو





وبما ان مودي مش تمام خالص(صلولي) ولسه ماليش نفس اشارك في المنتدي 
كنت بتمشي عالانتر نت وبعمل سيرش علي موضوعا ما
ولفتت نظري صورة تنحت وسرحت قدامها بمنتهي الامانة مش اقل من ربع ساعه
ممكن بعضكم يقول ايه الصورة النكدية دي اللي منزلها في توبيك للفن والابداع !

هقولكم ان اللي هيركز في الصورة اصلا هيلاقي فن وابداع
واهي الصورة






دي طفلة عندها "*كانسر*"ربنا يشفيها يارب ويشفي كل مريض
وزي مانتوا شايفين واقفة ياحبيبتي بترسم عالمريا شعر لنفسها

الابداع هنا (من وجهه نظري طبعا) في تفكير الطفلة دي
ابداع في انها تحقق امنية نفسها فيها حتي لو كانت   مجرد امنية *مرسومة*!

...

 بعتذر علي الاطاله وفوتكم بعافيه​


----------



## خادم البتول (23 ديسمبر 2013)

الآن  أيها الأحباء أرى أن أغادر في الصباح إن شاء الله دون مزيد من التأجيل،  فمن ناحية لا ينتهي الإبداع أبدا ولا الجمال، ومن ناحية أخرى لا أعتقد أن  الغالية إيميلي تحتاج من ضعفي حاليا أي مزيد. فقط أرجو أن تحفظوا المكان  مضيئا عاطرا حتى تعود كما وعدتنا نهاية هذا الشهر. إضافة لذلك أعتقد شخصيا  أنها لن تغيب مرة أخرى، فقد ذكرت لنا منذ أيام أن ما يمنعها الآن من  المشاركة هو فقط الدراسة والمشروعات التي يجب تقديمها. أما إذا لم تعد بعد  ذلك إلى أسرتها وإلى كنيستها فسأكون بعد قليل في الجوار وسأحاول معها عندئذ  مرة أخرى عبر رسائل جديدة، وإن كنت أعتقد أنها ستكون رسائل زوار أو عبر  البريد هذه المرة ـ أرجو أن تسمح لي ساعتها بهذا أو بذاك. لكن عشمي على أي  حال أنها سترجع، بل أقول لها: "*أتمنى أن يكون بيت إيميلي مفتوحا لي عند عودتي إلى أرض أورشليم*"، كما قال الملك ريتشارد قلب الأسد للأميرة لويزا أميرة الهوسبتاليين في كلماته الأخيرة. 

​ (ما دامت هي أيضا من عشاق "چـو"، وهو بالمناسبة أحد أساتذتي، وسر تسميتي بهذا الاسم أحيانا كما حدث هنا على سبيل المثال. )

 
​ أما  بقية الأحباء فمن جديد أعتذر عن غيابي. كانت هذه كما تعلمون مجرد زيارة  قصيرة، أراد الرب أن تطول إلى هذا الحد حتى دون سابق استعداد من ناحيتي،  ولكني فقط رأيت العلامات وقرأت الإشارات وحاولت أن أحذو حسب المشيئة  العليا، فليكن إذن لمجد اسمه سيدي ونوري إن كنت أصبت، وليغفر لضعفي إن كنت  أخطأت.


كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير. أختتم الآن دون غناء ـ فقط بعض الموسيقى.. وبعض الباليه. ولكن لأجل *سمورة *شاعرنا الجميل لابد من الوفاء بالوعد ولابد أولا من الأغنية الهندية. 

​ ___________________________________________​​
كلمة "*شاڨا*" في  الهند يا سمير ترتبط بالارتياح والسعادة.. عندما تقول "شاڨا شاڨا" كأنك  مثلا تقول بالعربي "ياسلام ياسلام" أو "جميل جميل"، فالأغنية اسمها "ساي  شاڨا شاڨا" أو "قل شاڨا شاڨا"، أي أننا من البداية ومن مجرد الاسم أمام  أغنية مرحة. على أي حال لأنك في الهند فلا يحرمك الهنود أبدا من شيء: فجأة  في منتصف الأغنية ـ ولدقيقة عابرة ـ لا أعرف ماذا يحدث بالضبط وتتحول  الأغنية لتتحدث فيما يبدو عن "بر الوالدين" وبالفعل تظهر بعض الدموع! فلا  تقلق يا صديقي كل شيء موجود. 





 أخيرا في الأغنية عموما لمسة غربية واضحة، كانت لا شك أحد أسباب نجاحها الكبير.​



*Ladies & Gentlemen*​ Ah, forget it


[YOUTUBE]wyrRz6EjvZ0[/YOUTUBE]​تنتهي الأغنية تماما حوالي الدقيقة 7:40 وكل ما بعد ذلك هو من أحداث الفيلم وهو زيادة في الفيديو
أعتذر، ولكنه الفيديو الأفضل للتعرف على الأغنية رغم هذه الزيادة​
​ 
نجحت  "ساي شاڨا شاڨا" بالغرب خاصة أوروبا عند ظهورها نجاحا كبيرا، لدرجة أنها  كانت تتردد في كل مكان: في المنتديات في البارات في حلقات الرقص في مدارسه  في الرحلات الخلوية في الجامعة وبالطبع في الميديا.. دفع هذا بعض البرامج  الضاحكة والمسلسلات الساخرة هناك إلى تقليدها، على طريقة باسم يوسف أحيانا،  وكما يفعلون تقريبا مع كل شيء هناك، ومن هذه المحاولات الساخرة كانت هذه  التجربة من إيطاليا:​
​[YOUTUBE]LqWj49Yr2GQ[/YOUTUBE]

​​* * *​​


----------



## خادم البتول (23 ديسمبر 2013)

​*Hand in Hand*​ *يــــــدا بيـــــــد*​ 
إلى إيميلي وكل الأحباء​

[YOUTUBE]UTrb6i7gJAk[/YOUTUBE]
​ 

كانت "*لي ما*" باليرينا محترفة تدربت منذ طفولتها حتى صارت نجمة صاعدة واعدة في عالم الباليه، لكنها فجأة في العام 1996 ـ في التاسعة عشرة من عمرها ـ تعرضت لحادث سيارة مأساوي نتج عنه بتر ذراعها اليمنى بالكامل، ثم انتهاء علاقتها بحبيبها الذي سرعان ما هجرها، بالطبع بسبب هذه الإعاقة. هكذا فقدت "لي" أحلامها فجأة وتبخر كل مستقبلها كما رسمته دائما في لحظة واحدة. لم تتحمل الفتاة الرقيقة بالطبع كل ذلك فأقدمت على الانتحار، لكن والديها استطاعا إنقاذها بأعجوبة، ومن حب والديها بدأت "لي" أخيرا تستمد القوة لتستمر. تدريجيا بدأت "لي" تتعلم استخدام يدها اليسرى بدلا من اليمنى، لكافة المهارات من الكتابة حتى تمشيط الشعر، والذي اضطرت لقصه بعد أن كان طويلا حتى ساقها. تعلمت أيضا الطبخ والغسل والكي بيد واحدة، وأخيرا فتحت مكتبة لبيع الكتب.


مرت 5 أعوام حاولت "لي" خلالها أن تتكيف على حياتها الجديدة، حتى جاء العام 2001 فتلقت دعوة للمشاركة في إحدى مسابقات الأداء الراقص لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، فشاركت بالفعل فيها واستطاعت الفوز بالميدالية الذهبية. كان هذا النجاح هو أول ما أعطاها من جديد أمل العودة إلى ما كانت تحب دائما: خشبة المسرح. خلال شهور وفي 2002 التقت "لي" بشاب اسمه "تاو"، وقع في حبها بجنون، لكنها خوفا من الحب ومن جراحه العميقة قررت الهرب، وبالفعل سافرت واختفت في زحام العاصمة بكين. لكن "تاو" رغم اختفائها، ورغم اعتراض أبويه على ارتباطه بها نظرا لإعاقتها، رغم كل ذلك لم يستطع نسيانها، فسافر إلى بكين وظل يبحث عنها ليلا ونهارا، حتى وجدها أخيرا تعمل في أحد مسارح البارات. عاش "تاو" و"لي" معا منذ تلك اللحظة، ولكن سرعان ما ضرب الصين فيروس "سارس" الشهير وأغلقت السلطات تقريبا جميع البارات ومسارح العرض هناك، فأفلس الحبيبان وبدءا العيش حتى دون الكفاف. انتقل الثنائي للعمل أخيرا ككومبارس صامت بالسينما، مجرد وجوه تائهة وسط زحام "المجاميع" في الأفلام السينمائية الكبيرة. ولكن ذات ليلة ثلجية شديدة البرودة بعد عودتهما من يوم طويل شاق في بلاتوهات السينما واستديوهاتها، وبينما كانا ينتظران أتوبيس الفجر، اندفعت "لي" برغبة عارمة لترقص في الشارع تحت الثلج المتساقط. كان "تاو" يتأملها وهي ترقص، وكانت تحكي بالرقص قصة حياتها، وكانت هذه تحديدا هي اللحظة التي لمعت فيها الفكرة برأسه: أن يكون لحبيبته عرضها الخاص.. وأن تفعل هذا الذي فعلته الآن في الشارع فوق المسرح.


القصة في الحقيقة طويلة جدا، خاصة وأن الراقص الثاني "زاي" شريكها في هذا العمل "*يدا بيد*" لم يكن بعد قد ظهر في المشهد، وهو ليس من الأصل حتى راقص. ولكن باختصار: كانت "لي" هي التي رأته مصادفة، رياضيا رشيقا رغم فقدان ساقه منذ طفولته. وهكذا كان لابد من مرور ثلاثة سنوات أخرى في تدريب شاق مستمر وتحت أقسى الظروف المادية والمعيشية للثلاثة معا، وأما من حيث صعوبة الأمر فيكفي أن نذكر أن حركة "السقطة" هنا في هذا العرض تسببت وحدها أن تسقط "لي" بالفعل وأن تصطدم بقسوة بالأرض الصلبة أكثر من 1000 مرة ـ *حرفيا *ـ قبل أن يستطيع شريكها أخيرا أن يتقن هذه الحركة! في النهاية تقدمت "لي" رسميا لمسابقة الصين القومية للرقص للعام 2007، في منافسة مع أكثر من 7000 راقص آخر، لتكون أول من يشارك فيها من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، ولتكون أول من يفوز بميدالياتها، ولتصبح في اليوم التالي حديث الصين كلها، ثم لاحقا حديث العالم. 


* * *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 ديسمبر 2013)

غصب عني وبسبب ظروف الامتحانات 
اتابع من بعيد كل بريك ف مذاكرتي ادخل اتابع ومشاركتي قليلة خالص سامحوني 

كنت على امل اخلص الامتحانات وارجع لموضوع حفر مكانة خاصة ف قلبي 
بكل ما فيه 

كنت على امل ارجع بعد امتحاناتي ادخل اشارك مشاركاتي البسيطة وسط مشاركتكم الرائعة 
بس دلوقتي زعلت 

جووو ماشي تاني 
وايملي بتدخل قليل 
وبتول مالهاش نفس تشارك 
ورورو مش عارفة راحت فين 

انا مش عايزة حد يمشي 
عايزاكم كلكم هنا 

وخصوصا انت يا جو اللي جمعتنا التجميعة الحلوة دي 

بس لو كانت دي ظروفك وذي مانت دايما بتقول انك رحال ومسافر ف بلاد الله الواسعة 
مستنينك بردو كل ما تدخل تيجي هنا بمشاركاتك 

واخواتي انا هخلص امتحاناتي 
وهرجع هنا تاني ف مكان حبيته 
ومستنياكم كلكم ترجعو تاني 

لكل حبايبي هنا 
باي باي 
مع حب كبييييييييير كبيييييير لشخصياتكم الرائعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياااااااااااااااه وحشنى اوووووووى التوبيك ده 
اعزرونى ماكنتش بشارك معاكم 

لانى كنت بدخل من الفون طول الفترة اللى فاتت 

وحشتونى جدا كلكم 
كل الغايبين عننا 
ايمى وجو وموكى وباتو وكريس 

ربنا يجمعنا تانى فى التوبيك زى ما كنا دايما بنتجمع ونستمتع باختيارتكم الرائعة *

*جيت وبقولكم وحشتونى 
وجيبالكم كلمات اغنية وردة 
وحشتووووووونى *


*وحشتوني وحشتونى اهلا اهلا
باعز الحبايب اهلا اهلا بالقمر اللي غايب
يا قمره وحشتينا نورتي ليالينا واتلموا الحبايب

وحشتوني وحشتونى وحشتوا عيوني
وفكرتوني باللي كان
ورجعتوا يا حبايبي لايام فات عليها زمان
رجعتلكم هنا بينكم .. اغنيلكم
وحشتوني وحشتوني
وحشتني ليالي زمان

وحشتوني .. بقالكم زمان وحشتوني
وحشتوني .. ولسه ح توحشوني كمان
ياعشره عمر حبيتها
واموت فيها كمان وكمان
ومهما الدنيا تبعدنا ح نتقابل في كل مكان
ومهما العمر فرقنا حنرجع برضه زي زمان
رجعتلكم هنا بينكم اغنيلكم
وحشتوني وحشتوني
وحشتني ليالي زمان

خذوني حبايبي خذوني
حبايبي خذوني يا حبايبي
دي راحه قلبي وياكم
خدوني وريحوا قلبي
دنا مش ممكن انساكم

بحن لعشرتي معاكم
وايام فات عليها زمان
رجعت لأغلى ناس عندي
واحلى عمر عشته كمان
رجعتلكم هنا بينكم اغنيلكم
وحشتوني وحشتوني
وحشتني ليالي زمان

اهداء لكل اخواتى الغايبين 
**ربنا يرجعكم بالسلامة  يا احلى اخوات *
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

آحلي مسآء لآحلي آروآح جميله ف آلتوبيكـ،،

لمة آلدوآر تفتقدهآ قلوبنآ،،ولكم نشتآق آيهآ آلغآئبون

آمآ حآن رؤيآكم  فى توبيكـ فآنتم ف آلقلب حآضرون ،،

**

مسآء خآص لنوآرة آلدوآر بنت عمي "Ro"


ودآ لآنهآ مسبتش آلدوآر فضآ كدآ  :new2:

وجآت علقت فيه لوحه جميله خلت رونقه آكثر جآذبيه :spor2:

وبآلتآلي كآنت لوحتهآ صآدقه

 فسمع آلرب لهآ صلآه فجئت آنآ لآصلي معهآ وآقول آفتقدنآكم،،:Love_Mailbox:

بآلحق آفتقدنآكم،،وآشتقنآ رؤيآكم،،  




مش بحب آلسميل تآآ ولآ بستخدمه،،:ranting:
بس آنتو بتحبوه وبتستخدموه فآليكم وآليكن بنهدوه،،:smil12:
مش من بحري ولآ نعرفوه،،:dance:



آيه رآيكم آضيف دي نفتكرهآ سوآ

[YOUTUBE]vMwhAFdJzws[/YOUTUBE]

مسآءكم ورد معطر محبه

؛،؛​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> آحلي مسآء لآحلي آروآح جميله ف آلتوبيكـ،،
> 
> ...



*كريس مسائك ورد معطر 

نورت التوبيك وعقبال باقى اخواتنا ما يرجعوا ينوروه من تانى 

بجد افتقدناهم كلهم 

ميرسى ليك يا ابن عمى على زوقك ومشاركتك اللى بتموتنى من الضحك دايما :t33:

زوقك جميل والاغنية روووعة 

بما انى مافيش حد غيرى انا وانت 
علينا اننا ندخل كل يوم 
التوبيك ننضفه ونجهزه على ما بقيت اخواتنا يرجعوا بالسلامة 
ويشاركوا معانا زى الاول 

مسائك ورد كريس
*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
Céline Dion - Breakaway
[YOUTUBE]GoS2OgS1cgI[/YOUTUBE]
؛،؛​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
[YOUTUBE]pCy0H2FTGFc[/YOUTUBE]
؛،؛​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

[YOUTUBE]HeOJiVkqUQQ[/YOUTUBE]
؛،؛*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*زوقك رائع كريس 
اختيارتك كلها جميلة جدا *
*خليت بالك من التوبيك على ما ارجع ههههههه 
يلا بقى لو وراك حاجة روح اعملها 
انا قاعدة مكانك لحد ما ترجع *:mus25:

*النهاردة جيبالكم اغنية بحبها جدا 
لمطربة رقيقة كلنا بنحبها 
*
*اغنية مرسال الهوى "نجاة الصغيرة "*

*ياليل انا حبيت ياليل

*​ *وانا عمرى ما حبيت ياليل*​ 
*بصيت لقيت لقيت الشوق*​ 
*خادنى فى ساعة شوق *​ 
*جبنا النجوم من فوق *​ 
*وعملنا منهم بيت*​ 
*يا قلبى عيش وارتاح وارتاح*​ 
*جنة حبيبى براح براح*​ 
*يا مرسال الهوى روح بلغه مرسالى*​ 
*مرسالى شوق ومحبة اكتر م الليالى*​ 
*ليالى والله ما كانت تخطر يوم على بالى*​ 
*حبيبى .. حبيبى .. دمعى فى غيابك دوا عينى*​ 
*ولقانا .. لقانا .. بيفتح وردى وياسمينى*​ 
*ياااه للعذاب الحلو*​ 
*ياااه للجمال والحب*​ 
*ياااه للامل والفكر اللى مدوبنى ليالى *​ 
*حبيبى .. يا احلى فكر بيشغلنى فى اجمل يوم حياتى*​ 
*يا اجمل طيف بيحرمنى ساعات النوم*​ 
*وهيا العين بعد ما شوفتك قولى عايزة تنام ليه*​ 
*هى الاحلام هتورينى اجمل من حبك ايه*​ 
*يا قلبى عيش وارتاح وارتاح*​ 
*جنة حبيبى براح براح*​ 
*يا حبيبىيا منور بالحب حياتى*​ 
*حياتى لك لوحدك واكترمن حياتى*​ 
*حبيبى .. حبيبى .. دمعى فى غيابك دوا عينى*​ 
*ولقانا .. لقانا .. بيفتح وردى وياسمينى*​ 
*ياااه للعذاب الحلو*​ 
*ياااه للجمال والحب*​ 
*ياااه للامل والفكر اللى مدوبنى ليالى*​
*بهديها لكل اخواتى الغايبين 
وبقولهم يارب ترجعوا تنوروا التوبيك تانى بوجودكم 
وربنا يكون معاكم ويحافظ عليكم *
*
ويارب زوقى يعجبكم *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

*مسآء جميل على آلسهرآنين* ... *آلموجودين منهم وآلغآيبين* 
وحشتونى حقيقى
وزعلت بصرآحة لمآ دخلت فى فترآت ومآلقيتش لمتكم آلحلوة 
يآ رب تكونوآ كلكم بخير

*خآدم* ترجع بآلسلآمة .. آلبيت أصلاً بيتكم يآ فندم وهيفضل مفتقد ومنتظر وجودكـ
إللى نتمنى إنه مآيتأخرش بمآ لآ يخل بظروفكـ يعنى 
وزى مآ قولتلكـ وجودى مآفيهوش كلآم أنآ مديونة لمحبتكم بكتير  , فـ بإذن يسوع مفيهآش بعد تآنى
أنآ موجودة على قد مآ أقدر لغآية مآ أخلص إمتحآنآتى

*وثوقتى* حبيبتى أتمنى إنكـ تونى أحسن دلوقتى وأشوفكـ تآنى وسطنآ بكل حيويتكـ ومحبتكـ آلجميلة 
*وموكى* .. ربنآ معآكى يآ ملآكنآ آلجميل وتخلصى إمتحآنآتكـ على خير وتملى آلدنيآ بوجودكـ ورقتكـ

أمآ بقى رورو حبيبتى وآلغآلى كريس .. وجيجو وسمير إللى ظهروآ ونورو آلمكآن وإختفو بسرعة 
*ربنآ مآ يحرمنآ من طلتكم آلمميزة وذوقكم وإختيآرآتكم آلرآئعة *






*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

*أنآ كنت نآوية أعلق على مشآركتكم *
بس بجد مش عآرفة أجمع من كتر جمآلهم ومن كتر آلتهييس وقلة آلنوم إللى كنت بتآبعكم بيهم وقتهآ ")

بس أكتر حآجآت مش هآنسآهآ "* كلمآت* " 3> .
رورو إنتِ وقتهآ كنتِ هتخلينى أضرب بآلديزين عرض آلحآئط ههههـ وأدخل أعلق عليهآ .. 
بعشق آلأغنية دى حقيقى
مآجدة ليدى بمعنى آلكلمة وكل إختيآرآتهآ مبهرة

ووثوقة بـ *صورة آلبنوتة آلصغيرة* 3>
صورة معبرة جداً وفعلاً إبدآع ورجآء وإيجآبية وقوة ..... وتشكيلة مشآعر وأفكآر مش ممكنة بيفتقدهآ آلكتير
ربنآ ملكهآ لقلب آلبنوتة آلملآكـ دى علشآن نتعلم منهآ

و*سيلين ديون* وكريس 
هى من آلنآس إللى إتخلقوآ بإحسآس فريد مآتعرفش تحكى عنه .. هى كدآ حآلة خآصة وإستثنآئية


فى آلآخر بقى آلـ *3 ملآيكة أو آلأربعة* إللى جآبهم خآدم 
فعلاً حآلة خآصة وعجبونى جداً , كمآن إكتشفت إنى كنت سآمعة ريمآ قبا كدآ فى " هو صحيح آلهوى غلآب "
وإستمتعت لمآ سمعتلهآ أكتر
أهم حآجة فى كل دآ إنى أخيراً لآقيت حد غيرى بيحب دنيآ مسعود فى آلقطر دآ ههههـ
أصحآبى بيتريقوآ عليآ .. آل بيقولو بتنطق شبه منى ذكى فى مسرحية كدآ أوكيه " نآشيه " 


وبمنآسبة آلمغمورين أو* إللى مش مسموعين* كويس جيبآلكم منهم شوية حآجآت بحبهآ

أولهم أغنية " *ببيع يآسمين* " *لدنيآ مسعود* *( *ومن غير تريقة ^^* )*
دنيآ بتغنى أغآنى ترآثية أو فلكلور بمعنى أصح .. بمذآق ونكهة آلبنت آلمصرية آلأصيلة

أنآ إللى ببيع يآسمين .. يآ ترى مين هيضم آلورد 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or6VLY05abc


ودى "* آلتغريبة* " *لحمزة نمرة* - صوت ونبرة وروح مصرية .. مميزة بجد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYEutRL137I

طعم آلبعآد صبآر
وآلغربة ليل بهتآن
يآ قلبى يآ *موجوع*
*إيآكـ تكون قلقآن*
لو طآلت آلمسآفآت
أنآ وآلأمل أخوآت
وتآلتنآ كآن آلليل
دآ أنآ ليآ فيهآ آلنيل
وأنآ ليهآ فيآ آلروح
مآخترتش إنى أروح
مآ أنآ جوعى كآن كفرآن
ملعون أبوكـ يآ طموح
آخركـ تشوفلى كفيل
لكنى مش قلقآن
تذكرتى رآيح جآى 

( *حسآهآ أوى رد على تعليقكـ خآدم* , صحيح آلبلد تقتل دى صرخة ووأنذآر ورجآء للتغيير .. بس آلألم كبير فآلصرخة كبيرة )





" *يآ من هوآهـ أعزهـ وأذلنى* " ,,لـ بآند جميلة بتلحن وتغنى آلشعر آلترآثى بطريقة روعة 
آلمغنى بتآعهآ إسمه عبد آلرحمن محمد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSGEps7Wcr8

*يآ من هوآهـ أعزه وأذلنى *
*كيف آلسبيل* إلى وصآلكـ دلنى
أنت آلذى حلفتنى وحلفت لى
وحلفت أنكـ لآ تخون وخنتنى


أخيراً مع أغنية بحبهآ جداً
لبآند مميزة ومختلفة بردو إسمهآ "*بسآطة *"
فعلاً هم بيجمعوآ بين آلبسآطة وآلحآلآت آلمختلفة إللى بتعبر عن كل أنوآع آلحب وبيحآولوآ يقدموهآ

أغنية " *مهمآ حآولو* " من أرق مآ سمعت
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckzgpVpuuDY

*مهمآ حآولو يرسموكى .. مهمآ حآولو يفهموكى
أنتى أروع من خيآلهم .. إنتى قصر عتيق ملوكى
من جمآلكـ .. لسه بحلم .. آلملآيكة يقلدوكى
آلنهآر كآن له عنين .. بس مآفهمتش ضيآهـ
قلبى كآن ميت بيحلم .. تملآ أفكآرى آلحيآهـ
إنتى أحلى يقين بشوفه .. لمآ تملآنى شكوكى
كنت عآيش .. ع آلحقيقة .. إنى هفضل كون حزين
مهمآ أضحكـ .. ولآ أفرح .. كنت برجع للآنين
إنتى أصدق .. بسمة مسحت .. آلوجع من قلب شوكى
كنت وحدآنى فى رحلة .. شوفت فيهآ آلنآس تمآثيل
من برودة آلمشآعر .. كنت فآكرنى يتيم
آلدفآ عشش فى صدرى .. لمآ قولتى إنى أبوكى*


بهديهآ لأرق وأجمل أصدقآء
*مسآئكم ورد 3>*






*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*ايمى حبيبتى زوقك رائع كالعادة 
واختيارك مميز ورقيق زيك 

منورة التوبيك بوجودك فيه يا حبيبتى 
ويارب مش تغيبى عننا تانى 
وتفضلى دايما منورة المنتدى كله 
مسائك ورد يا قمرى 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HY4L2eKjVxo&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZAWrKm_CTW0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

سلآم ونعمه لكل آلآحبآب
من حضر ومن غآب
ومن طآل فى بعده آلغيآب
آلي آلآخوه وآلآصحآب
**
مسآء معطر آمل،،
وآوقآت مملوءة نعمه،،
كل سنه وكل آلجميع بخير وسلآم وفرح دآئم بآذن آلمسيح،،

**
جآيب لكم فيلم وثآئقي حضرته من فتره علي

 "آلجزيره آلوثآئقيه"

قبل مآ آحضر آلوثآئقي دآ كنت فآكر آني آلوحيد آللي فكر ف آلقفز فوق آلمبآني وآلقفز بين آغصآن آلآشجآر،،[ريآضة آلبآركور]

بعد مآ حضرة آلوثآئقي دآ ،،ذُهلت,,

قلت آلفكره آللي ف دمآغي مش حديثه/كمآن لهآ آُسس علميه ممكن آتبعهآ لو عآيز آكمل ،،

تآبعت آلوثآئقي ذُلت آكثر،،

آنآ بعشق آلريآضه دي من قبل مآ آعرف آن حد تآني بيمآرسهآ،كنت فآكر آن معظم آلحركآت آلسينمآئيه هي خدآع بصري،،

آهتميت آكتر بآلريآضه دي لآني لقيت كمآن آنهآ هتخليني آُقلع عن عآده سيئه وهي "آلتدخين"

حآبب آشآركم آلوثآئقي دآ،،ويآريت كمآن تكملوه ،وتطيروآ ،،

مسآءكم "بآركور"

[YOUTUBE]hHMxkKIpI34[/YOUTUBE]

؛،؛
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2013)

اهداء لايملى احس الكلمات عليكى انتى وبتوصفك




[YOUTUBE]rqEj-YfwbJc[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
**
كل سنه وكل آلتوبيكـ ,وكل آلآمرآء وآلآميرآت بخير

2014 سعيده عليكم

هروق آلدوآر آستعدآدآ للآحتفآل ورآجعلكم،،

هل من زوآر لآهل آلدآر؟
**
؛،؛​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> **
> كل سنه وكل آلتوبيكـ ,وكل آلآمرآء وآلآميرآت بخير
> 
> ...


*كل سنة وانت طيب كريس 
سنة جديدة سعيدة على الجميع 
بقولك لكل اخواتى يارب السنة دى تكون سعيدة عليكم 
وتحققوا فيها كل احلامكم 

وسامحونى لقلة مشاركاتى 
انتوا عارفين بقى التضيف هههههه 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]katfeNAtOgM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2014)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]katfeNAtOgM[/YOUTUBE]​


*مساء الورد على كل اخواتى 
الموجود منهم واللى غاب 

كريس ولد عمى بحيك جداا 
على اختيارك وزوقك فى الاغنية دى روووعة رووعة 
وانت عارف طبعا انى من عشاق عمرو اى حاجة ليه بحبها 

مسائكم ورد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2014)

*بما ان اخواتى الغاليين غايبين عن التوبيك 
بهديلهم كلمات اغنية بحبها جدا 
 لعمرو دياب 
اغنية
 ريحة الحبايب 
*
*
اي حاجة تيجي من ريحة الحبايب

بتطمن قلبي اللي مشغول عاللي غايب

كلمتين يتقالوا منه ولا عنه

يطمن قلبي اللي مشغول عاللي غايب

لسة سامع كل كلمة قالها ليه

لسة شايفه زي ما يكون بين ايديه

اَه يا شوق خليك بقى حنين عليه

وريحلي قلبي اللي مشغول عاللي غايب 

عايشه اشواقنا الوفيه فيه وفيه

اسأل من بعيد لبعيد ويسأل عليه

ده اللى  زيه مش كتير في الدنيا ديه

دنا قلبي والله مشتاق لأغلى الحبايب

اي حاجة تيجي من ريحة الحبايب

بتطمن قلبي اللي مشغول عاللي غايب

كلمتين يتقالوا منه ولا عنه

يطمن قلبي اللي مشغول عاللي غايب *
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2014)

*,.*

*صبآح جميل على أجمل أصدقآء 
*مش عآرفة أوصف فرحتى لمآ شوفت إسم توأمتى منور من جديد
وكمآن جيبآلى أغنية من آلروآئع ..* خبطتين فى آلقلب يوجعوآ يآ بنتى ههههـ
ميرسى يآ أجمل روزآ حقيقى على آلحجآر أبدع فيهآ وآلكلمآت وكمآن شجن وحنية آلعود مش معقولين .. متهيألى لحن عمآر آلشعيرى ..؟
أنآ لمآ قعدت أفكر أهديلكـ إيه مآلقتش أليق من Desert Rose
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg

وعلى فكرة إنتِ إللى عرفتينى بيهآ وبقيت بسمعهآ مخصوص علشآنكـ 


رورو بقى وكريس مصرين على عمرو *فهعلنهآ عمرو وأمرى لله ^^
أنآ كنت من عشآقه حقيقى
لغآية آخر كم سنة مش عآرفة ليه بطلت أتآبعه
يمكن لإن معظم أغآنيه إرتبطت بذكريآت معآيآ فإتعقدت منه 
بس كل آلأغآنى إللى جبتهوآ حقيقى من أجمل أغآنيه *

وجبتلكم أغنيته آلأروع فى نظرى
خليكـ فآكرنى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oQX3JTD7lU

يآللى بجمآلكـ وبعيونكـ دول آسرنى
خليكـ فآكرنى .. وإن حس قلبكـ يوم بقلبى إبقى زورنى
دآ إنت فى عنيآ .. كل إللى ليآ
فرحة شبآبى , وآلدنيآ ديآ


وفى آلآخر بقى جيبآلكم مجموعة لوحآت متأكدة إنهم هيعجبوكم
لإنهم مش بس فن وإبدآع مميز لكن كمآن بيحكوآ حكآية محبى آلفن وآلإبدآع .. إللى هم إنتم

*علشآن كدآ بسميهم*
مرأهـ + كتآب + موسيقى + طبيعة = حيــآهـ

وعذراً للشبآب إنتم هتتفرجوآ آلمرآدى ^^

*
*






*
*





*
*




*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*





*
*







*ويآ رب دآيمــاً تكونوآ بخير*
وكل سنة وإنتم طيبين 3>





**.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2014)

ايملى الرائعة , انتى روحك فنانة , عندك احساس فنى راقى وعلشان كده روحك وطبيعتك رقيقة زى الاطفال او زى النسمة مع عقل يوزن بلد بحالها , انتى المرأة كما اراد الله لها ان تكون :Love_Mailbox: الرقة والقوة والعقل 

ميرسى على اهداء اغنيتى المفضلة انا بحبها جدا الاغنية ديه لحنها اسطورى :Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qInsAY0Ro38#t[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Veronicaa (7 يناير 2014)

الاعمال الكنسية الاوروبيه هي المفهوم الحقيقي لمعنى الصوت والنغم من حيث التأليف والاداء الاحترافي...

من تأليف الرائع فرانز شوبرت.. واداء المتألقة سيلين ديون...
 كل سنة وانتم بخير 


[YOUTUBE]vXw3Hj6vRoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LRxVkt9Eg9o[/YOUTUBE]​

كان عندى ملايين الحاجات فى دماغى اشارككم بيها بس مفيش حاجة جاية على بالى خالص 
بس افتكرت اغنية من الكلاسكيات اغنية She ل Elvis Costello 
الكلمات هى اهداء ليكى يا ايملى , الكلمات احسها توصفك حبيبتى


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يناير 2014)

*,.

وآضح إن أعرآض آلتوأمة رجعت تظهر يآ روزآ 
*صدقينى بقآلى سآعة وأكتر بفكر مش عآرفة فين آلحآجآت إللى كآنت فى دمآغى *
*آلمهم جبتلكم شوية* أغآنى طربية جميلة
*بقآلى فترة مركزة مع آلطربى مش عآرفة ليه*

دى دويتو من حفلة لغآلية بن على ومعهآ دينآ آلوديدى
هيمتنى .. تيمتنى .. عن سوآهـآ أشغلتنى " بإهدآء خآص لتوأمتى آلعزيزة إللى بتهديلى حآجآت مش قدهآ خآلص  "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r11oaXy7HY


ومع فرقة صحرآ " إللى عرفتينى بيهم بردو بسآوند ترآكـ فيلم آلوتر  "
*وأغنية ..* سهرآن ويآكـِ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoJR1hbLxN4



وآلموهوب محمد عبد آلرحمن وأغنية من أرق أغآنيه
" مغرم "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prCNjNhdDEU


فى آلآخر أسيبكم مع ميلآديآت وآلملآئكية فيــروز 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owoci98-Kgk


*وكل سنة وإنتم بكل خير يآ أجمل أصدقآء*
يآ رب كل يوم يكون ميلآد جديد ليسوع فى حيآتنآ




.،*​


----------



## geegoo (10 يناير 2014)

من الذكريات و ياريت محدش يسأل اشمعني ...
لأني ببساطة ......
مش فاكر 
ههههه 
*علاء زلزلي - الشكل الحلو *

[YOUTUBE]n_XhoSoEzHg[/YOUTUBE]

و بعدين من أجمل الأغنيات عندي 
طبعا واضح بهديها لمين علشان نورتنا تاني .....

*sting desert rose *

[YOUTUBE]2xBL6DLGwtA[/YOUTUBE]

I dream of rain ...
I dream of gardens in the desert sand ...
Those dreams are tied to a horse that never tire 

عاوز اقول لكم اني حبيت الاغنية دي اساسا علشان الشاب مامي 
بس طبعا ستينج من العبقريات الموسيقية ....​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2014)

يااااا فكرتنى باغنيه زلزلى  هههههههه
 و طبعا اعنيه desert rose 
 راوعا 

 احب احط لكم اغنيه من الاغانى الى بحبها-- او بتفكرنى بالطفوله و جلسات الاستجمام مع ماما


http://youtu.be/O4JwHWlVul4


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2014)

دى كمان اغنيه من الاغنيات الى كنت بعشقها زمان-- كنت بسمعها كتير
ياريت تعجبكم

http://youtu.be/Bj8SQYHTEw8


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2014)

ايملى حبيبتى واضح ان الاعراض فعلا رجعت تانى كان فيه حاجات كتير فى بالى مش فاكرة منهم ولا حاجة :mus13:
اشكرك جدا جدا على اهدائك الرقيق زيك واختياراتك الفنية المميزة اللى بتبين قد ايه ان روحك فنانه 
انا اعشق الالوان وانا على الانترنت بالصدفة شوفت شوية صور فيها الوان جميلة ومشرقة قولت اهديهالك تبصيلها تحسى بالفرفشة 

اول 6 صور  منها هى من ابداع الفنان البريطانى مارك ماوسن , وهى عبارة عن الوان بيحطها فى المايه وبعدين ياخد ليها صورة وهى فى الماية


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2014)

جيجيو العزيز اشكرك جدا جدا على اهداءك الجميل 
وعلى فكرة انا بردو حبيت الاغنية علشان الشاب مامى واللهجة الجزائرية الجميلة


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2014)

مجموعة تانية من صور المبدع مارك ماوسن


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2014)

لازلنا مع مارك ماوسن


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2014)

الصورة ديه بالذات اهداء لآيملى لانى احسها تشبهك , حالمة زيك


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يناير 2014)

*,.*

أول مآ إتكلمتكم عن أغنية من آلذكريآت مآقدرتش مآجبلكمش آلأغنية دى ... أيآم آلصبآ بقى هههه
*dancing queen *>> *abba* *<3<3*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REElUors1pQ

*آلأغنية دى مآقدرش أسمعهآ ومآبتسمش3>* 


*روزآ حبيبتى* آللوحآت مش ممكن قد إيه مميزة وجميلة
وفعلاً آلأخيرة لمستنى ميرسى بجد على آلإهدآء آلرقيق زى صآحبته 3> 

بصرآحة مش محضرة حآجة آلمرآدى بس آللوحآت فكرتنى ب آلـ 3 صور دول كنت مخبيآهم فى آلجهآز ^^
*ولآقيتهم لآيقين جداً على صديقآتى آلرقيقآت آلكميلآت* , إللى كل وآحدة فيهم زهرة بعطر ومعنى مميز
وألأولى بشكل خآص بهديهآ لروزآ .. لإنهآ شبههآ " رقيقة ومع ذلكـ صآخبة ,, حآلمة وفى نفس آلوقت منطلقة ..
*هى زهرة برية بمعنى آلكلمة
*






















*3>*





 *.،*​


----------



## geegoo (12 يناير 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> الصورة ديه بالذات اهداء لآيملى لانى احسها تشبهك , حالمة زيك


*زيدي يا زيدي 
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يناير 2014)

_















































































































​ _


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2014)

ايمليا حبيبتى , اشكرك جدا من اجل الصورة الجميلة والكلام الجميل اللى قولتيه عنى , اشكرك بجد واختياراتك الفنية بتعكس روحك الحساسة 

Paul Irage اللوحات بجد رائعة والوانها خرافية وخصوصا اول واحد مميزة جدا , اشكرك 

وديه بقا اغنية كاظم الساهر لا تتنهد اهداء خاص ليكى يا ايمليا , لاتتنهد بعد شوية الضحكة تعود والنار اللى فى صدرك تبرد ياعيونى لا تتنهد 



[YOUTUBE]rFRm-5_pa3Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2014)

جيجو , انت بتقر علينا ولا ايه ؟ :smile01:smile01:smile01 احنا لازم نتبخر :smile01


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايمليا حبيبتى , اشكرك جدا من اجل الصورة الجميلة والكلام الجميل اللى قولتيه عنى , اشكرك بجد واختياراتك الفنية بتعكس روحك الحساسة
> 
> Paul Irage اللوحات بجد رائعة والوانها خرافية وخصوصا اول واحد مميزة جدا , اشكرك
> 
> ...




العفو - انا في خدمة كل الطيبين

تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2014)

لوحة من لوحات الفنان العراقي - رائد فرحان


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2014)

جنون السريالية بريشة -  carl lungreen 
















































*
*


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يناير 2014)

عندما تنطق البراءة فنا


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يناير 2014)

وتزهو الطيور ببهائها البديع .....

مجموعة من اللوحات الزيتية للطيور باشكطالها المختلفة والجميلة .....


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*Highland - Magic fortuna​*[YOUTUBE]1Tun8kIjsq4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*The Moment of Peace​*
[YOUTUBE]otHZducVPgs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*



[YOUTUBE]hZ3NZMb34_I&list[/YOUTUBE]

On top of old volcanoes,
Slide the wings of the wind under carpets,
Travel, travel,
Eternally.
From marcages clouds,
In Spain in wind rain equator,
Travel, travel,
Fly to the heights
Above the capitals,
The Ides fatal
Look at the Ocan ...
Voyage, voyage
Later that night and day, (voyage voyage)
Voyage (Travel)
In the space unheard of love.
Voyage, voyage
On the water of a sacred Indian river, (voyage voyage)
Voyage (Travel)
And never comes back.
On the Ganges or the Amazon,
Among blacks, among the Sikhs, in yellow
Voyage, voyage
In the kingdom.
On the dunes of the Sahara
Fiji to Fujiyama,

Travel, travel,
Do not stop.
Above the barbed wire,
Hearts bombed
Look at the Oca




​*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*Gregorian - Send me An Angel

[YOUTUBE]kJXLcrw7WNc[/YOUTUBE]

Do you believe in heaven above
Do you believe in love
Don't tell a lie; don't be false or untrue
It all comes back to you
Open fire!
On my burning heart
I've never been lucky in love
My defenses are down; a kiss or a frown
I can't survive on my own

If a girl walks in and carves her name on my heart
I'll turn and run away
Every day we've all been led astray
It's hard to be lucky in love
It gets in your eyes
It's making you cry
Don't know what to do (don't know what to do)
You're looking for love
Calling heaven above

Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now
Right now
Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now
Right now

Empty dreams can only disappoint
In a room behind your smile
But don't give up
Don't give up
You can be lucky in love
It gets in your eyes
It's making you cry
Don't know what to do (don't know what to do)
You're looking for love
Callin' heaven above

Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now
Right now
Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now
Right now
Right now
Send me an angel (Send me an angel)

Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now
Right now
Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*
The Sound of Silence

[YOUTUBE]kHxPPwNySzw[/YOUTUBE]

Hello darkness, my old friend, 
I've come to talk with you again, 
Because a vision softly creeping, 
Left its seeds while I was sleeping, 
And the vision that was planted in my brain 
Still remains 
Within the sound of silence. 
In restless dreams I walked alone 
Narrow streets of cobblestone, 
'Neath the halo of a street lamp, 
I turned my collar to the cold and damp 
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light 
That split the night 
And touched the sound of silence. 

And in the naked light I saw 
Ten thousand people, maybe more. 
People talking without speaking, 
People hearing without listening, 
People writing songs that voices never share 
And no one dare 
Disturb the sound of silence. 

'Fools' said I, 'You do not know 
Silence like a cancer grows. 
Hear my words that I might teach you, 
Take my arms that I might reach you.' 
But my words like silent raindrops fell, 
And echoed 
In the wells of silence 

And the people bowed and prayed 
To the neon god they made. 
And the sign flashed out its warning, 
In the words that it was forming. 
And the sign said, 'The words of the prophets 

are written on the subway walls 
And tenement halls.' 
And whisper'd in the sounds of silence.*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*
Wish You Were Here

[YOUTUBE]f4J4jvTVh-o[/YOUTUBE]

So, so you think you can tell 
Heaven from Hell, blue skies from pain?
Can you tell a green field 
from a cold steel rail? 
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?

And did they get you to trade 
your heroes for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze? 
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk-on part 
in the war for a lead-role in a cage?

How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls 
swimming in a fish bowl, year after year.
Running over the same old ground. 
What have we found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here.​*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*
Bring me to Life

[YOUTUBE]M2hhqWzIwU8[/YOUTUBE]

Leading you down into my core where I've become so numb
Without a soul, my spirit sleeping somewhere cold
Until you find it there and lead it back home

Wake me up
(Wake me up inside)
I can't wake up
(Wake me up inside)
Save me
(Call my name and save me from the dark)

Wake me up
(Bid my blood to run)
I can't wake up
(Before I come undone)
Save me
(Save me from the nothing I've become)

Now that I know what I'm without
You can't just leave me
Breathe into me and make me real
Bring me to life

Wake me up
(Wake me up inside)
I can't wake up
(Wake me up inside)
Save me
(Call my name and save me from the dark)

Wake me up
(Bid my blood to run)
I can't wake up
(Before I come undone)
Save me
(Save me from the nothing I've become)

I've been living a lie
There's nothing inside
Bring me to life


​*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*
My Immortal

[YOUTUBE]rx04PmOltYw[/YOUTUBE]

I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all of my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
Because your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears
And i've held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

You used to captivate me
By your resonating light
But now i'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts my once pleasant dreams
Your voice it chased away all the sanity in me

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears
And i've held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me
I've been alone all along

When you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears
And i've held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me​*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*GREGORIAN-MIRACLE OF LOVE

[YOUTUBE]mXc7LKxBV-w[/YOUTUBE]

How many sorrows
Do you try to hide
In a world of illusion
Thats covering your mind? 
I'll show you something good
Oh I'll show you something good.
When you open your mind
You'll discover the sign
That theres something
You're longing to find...

The miracle of love
Will take away your pain
When the miracle of love
Comes your way again.

Cruel is the night
That covers up your fears.
Tender is the one
That wipes away your tears.
There must be a bitter breeze
To make you sting so viciously -
They say the greatest coward
Can hurt the most ferociously.
But I'll show you something good.
Oh I'll show you something good.
If you open your heart
You can make a new start
When your crumbling world falls apart.​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يناير 2014)

*,.*

روزآ حبيبتى ميرسى على آلإهدآء آلجميل , *أغآنى كآظم أروع إهدآء ممكن تتمنآهـ أى بنت *:fun_oops:
وإختيآرآت بول وفيلسوف .. مفيش تعليق غير " *إيه آلروعة دى  *"

كنت عآيزة أهديلكـ يآ روز *" *هل عندكـ شكـ *"* لإنهآ لآيقة عليكـِ جداً ... بس رورو كآنت جيبآهآ من كم صفحة فآتت
*فقررت أصحبكم فى فقرة لبنآنية* , أنآ عآرفة إننآ توآئم كمآن فى حبنآ للبنآن وآللبنآنيه ^^

فبهديلكـ أغنية رآئعة للمتميز " *وديع آلصآفى* "
ربنآ يرحمه بقى أستآذة صآفينآز وإللى معآهآ دول شوههآ
بس هتفضل من آلروآئع " *على رمش عيونهـآ *"* 3>*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPMsuBJ6HQE


*وأنآ يآللى كنت طبيب آلهوى
ولأهل آلعشق ببيع آلدوآ
من نظرة لقتنى صريع آلهوى *


وآلأغنية دى بقى* إهدآء للغآيبين *عن آلتوبيكـ وكآنوآ منورينه دآيماً بذوقهم وتوآجدهم آلرآئع
*موكى , وثوقة , رورو , خآدم , كريس , وآلوآفد آلجديد دكتور جيجو *, 
 إللى فكرنآ إننآ لآزم نبخر حبنآ آلتوأمى بقآلنآ كتير معملنهآش هههههـ
معلش يآ دكتور أنآ عآرفة توأمتى كآنت بتبآلغ ,, بس مرآية آلحب بقى :love34:

وكمآن مفتقدين مرور آلنسمآت ..* حبو وبنت آلمسيح وتمآف مآريآ وفيرونيكآ .. وأكيد مآمتنآ آلرآئعة آمة *


يآ رب آلكل يكونوآ بخير

وبهديلهم أغنية
*ميل يآ غزيل* 3> *للصوت آلأصيل نجآح سلآم*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iOVUQY3-u4

*من زمآن وزمآن
هـ آلقمر مآ بآن 
ميل تـ نشوفكـ , ونمشى دقيقة زمآن
إشتنقنآ لحكيآتكـ  , وإشتقنآ لسهرآتكـ
يآ خى ميل بحيآتكـ
ميل تـ نقيل
آهـ يآ غزيل*



آخيراً مع *موسيقى* من أنقى وأرق مآ يمكن سمعه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqcxmEuswHg

" *أثآر على آلرمآل* " ... لـ *آلعبقرى زيآد آلرحبآنى *




*.،*​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2014)

مجموعة من لوحات للفن الياباني


----------



## خادم البتول (18 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> وآلأغنية دى بقى* إهدآء للغآيبين *عن آلتوبيكـ وكآنوآ منورينه دآيماً بذوقهم وتوآجدهم آلرآئع
> ​



زيزيت بتطلب من الأستاذ فريد يغني، فالأستاذ فريد بيعتذر ويقولها إنه مش عامل حسابه يغني الليلة.. تروح زيزيت قايلة لحنان: "*قوليله وحياتك، إنتي طبعا إلك خاطر عنده*".. طبعا إنت تتوقع إن حنان لسه ح تقول للأستاذ وتطلب وتترجى عشان يغني.. لكن على مين يا حبيبي! اصحى يا بني وفوق دي الست فاتن! هي بس تبص وتبتسم: تلاقي الشمس طلعت والموسيقى بدأت والغنوة نزلت على طول! يا ويلي من حبه يا ويلي! ​​​ [YOUTUBE]5zXQmLTj1Qc[/YOUTUBE]​​"الحب الكبير" لشيخ المخرجين وأستاذ الرومانسية العملاق هنري بركات​ صاحب "في بيتنا رجل" و"دعاء الكروان" و"أفواه وأرانب" وغيرها من الروائع​ وأما الكلمات فمن تأليف الشاعر القدير حسين السيد​​* * *


​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2014)

لوحات من الطبيعة الصامتة .....


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 يناير 2014)

*بنت تعطي نقود لموسيقي في الشارع تابع ماذا يحدث ....روووعه
*
[YOUTUBE]GBaHPND2QJg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يناير 2014)

*,.*

*مروة نآجى* .. *موآل برضآكـ لأم كلثوم*
صوت مآلهوش حل .. علشآنهآ هتآبع the voice 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR9gwOQ9DQ0






*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

*,.*

*آلبآب آلمفتوح* .. من أجمل آلأفلآم إللى شوفتهآ فى حيآتى وإتأثرت بيهآ
صآلح سليم عآمل دور صعب يتكرر " *حسين* " *3**>*
آلغريب إن آلمشآكل إللى بتوآجههآ آلبنت فى آلفيلم لسه قآئمة
مروآ 50 سنة ولسه آلبنت بتعآنى من نفس آلدآيرة ..!


*دآ جوآب حسين لليلى*
إيه آلروعة وآلعمق وآلحب دآ .. غير شكل  










https://soundcloud.com/mu-bakr/n7kiycinhmfa

آلجزء آلأعظم منه

*لا  أريد منكِ أن تفنى كيانكِ فى كيانى ولا فى كيان اى إنسان* .. 
أريد لكِ  كيانكِ الخاص والمُستقل .. 
والثقه التى تنبعث من النفس لا من الأخرين 
*وإذ  ذاك فقط* تحققين السعادة ..




*.،*​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2014)

لوحات سريالية تعبر عن مكنونات الروح بدون افصاح المشاعر !


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2014)

لوحات رسم بريشة: Klapoukh Yuriy


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

*,.*

لـ Edward Robert Hughes 
















لـ John William Waterhouse




















لـ Dante Gabriel Rossetti


















*.،*​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2014)

فن الزجاجيات


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2014)

لوحات للفنان - فرانسوا باوتشر


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2014)

البحث عن الحب والامل في زمن الضياع 
..... والحنين الى الماض


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (14 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3YRDtpizeS0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (14 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o9tJW9MDs2M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 فبراير 2014)

عرفت والعصفورة قالتلى ان ايملى حبيبتى بتحب كاظم الساهر 
وانا جبتلها ديه لانها لايقه عليها 
ما الحل ؟ يامشكلة يامدللة ما الحل ؟ يا مشاغبة يا متعبة ما الحل ؟ :08::08:




[YOUTUBE]kXizpHwA7aA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 فبراير 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *بنت تعطي نقود لموسيقي في الشارع تابع ماذا يحدث ....روووعه
> *
> [YOUTUBE]GBaHPND2QJg[/YOUTUBE]​




ازاي اتجمعوا كده ؟!
ازاي بيعزفوا نفس اللحن مع بعض في نفس الوقت ؟!
ازاي تطلع الموسيقي واللحن بقمه الروعه دي ؟!
حقيقي قمه الاندهـاش


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 فبراير 2014)

مش هاقول حاجه وهاسبكم مع لفيديو
اتمني ينال اعجابكم
[YOUTUBE]VSVGyBuuYD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (22 فبراير 2014)

أختار اليوم فيروز، وأختار من كل فيروز: *حبيتك*. منذ ولادة هذه الأغنية في نهاية الستينات وهي تمثل ظاهرة فريدة وخطوة أخرى بالثورة الموسيقية التي أحدثها الرحبانية بالموسيقى الشرقية. هذه أغنية أطربت الغرب كما أطربت الشرق، فطلبها كثيرون، مثل المغني الفرنسي چان فرنسوا ميشال الذي حصل أخيرا من عاصي الرحباني على حقوقها فقام بتحويلها للفرنسية وغناها وأصبحت "كوبابل"، التي حازت أيضا على النجاح بين الجمهور الفرنسي.


أجمل ما بهذه الأغنية وسر اختياري اليوم لها هو أنها من الأغنيات القليلة التي تقوم كلها على مبدأ *الهارموني *بين صوتين أو أكثر: في كل الأغنيات تقريبا تعزف الآلات الموسيقية خلف المطرب فقط ما يغنيه المطرب وبنفس النغمة، أي أن الآلات "بتقول" ما يقوله المطرب. أما هذه الأغنية فمن بدايتها إلى نهايتها: الآلات فيها لا تلتزم بهذه القاعدة ولا تقول بالضرورة ما يقوله المطرب. الآلات تعزف صوتا بل أصواتا أخرى، لكنها تنسجم في النهاية في هارمونية باهرة مع الصوت أو النغمة التي يؤديها المطرب! لنتأمل مثلا "المذهب" ـ أي الجزء الذي يتكرر بالأغنية ـ وهو "*حبيتك بالصيف ـ حبيتك بالشتي *ـ إلخ": هنا على سبيل المثال يترك عاصي المساحة كاملة لصوت فيروز دون أية قيود زمنية لكي تفعل بالتالي كل ما تريد وتغني كما تشاء! إنه يصاحبها فقط بنغمة رتيبة متكررة وإيقاع ثابت، أما هي فبالعكس تنطلق كأنما في ليل الشتاء ويحلق صوتها مع رياحه! هذه الحرية الزمنية تحديدا هي ما أعطتها فرصة "المد" الطويل عندما وصلت إلى "نطرتك بالصيف"، فنراها تغني: نطرتك بالصيييييييييف...


ناهيك بالطبع عن لؤلؤ الكلمات وروعة التوزيع وسائر التفاصيل الموسيقية المختلفة. يكفي مثلا أن نتأمل رنات البيانو خلف فيروز وهي تغني "*مرئت الغريبة*"، ثم يكررها في "*عطيتني رسالة*"! إن آلة البيانو منذ البداية تغيب في الخلفية، لأن عاصي بحساسيته المعروفة تعمّد ألا يظهر البيانو إلا في لحظات محددة ـ خاصة عندما تغني فيروز ـ كأنما ليلعب خلف صوتها دور قطرات المطر البعيدة، وبذلك يحقق مع الوتريات خاصة التشيللو أجواء الوحدة والبرد والشتاء! هكذا ظهرت هذه اللحظة بوضوح في "مرئت الغريبة ـ عطيتني رسالة"، وهي رنات قصيرة تكررت قبل ذلك، ولكنها هنا في هذا المقطع أو "الكوبليه" الثاني بالذات تتزن مع الكلمات اتزانا عجيبا فائق الروعة، وبذلك يتحقق الإحساس المقصود حقا كأجمل ما يكون! هذه فقط واحدة من عشرات التفاصيل اللحنية التي ربما لا نلاحظها، لكننا نشعر بها ونطرب لها، وهكذا في النهاية يكون الفن حقا، وهكذا يكون الخلود! 


[YOUTUBE]ksZPJWTHzAk[/YOUTUBE] 
السيدة فيروز ـ مع الأوركسترا بقيادة المبدع عاصي الرحباني 


*بإيام البـرد *
*وايام الشتي 
والرصيف بحيرة*
*والشارع غريق 
تيجي هاك البنت *
*من بيتـ(ـهـ)ـا العتيق 
ويقللـ(ـهـ)ـا انطريني *
*وتنطر ع الطريق 
ويروح وينساها *
*وتدبل بالشتي 

حبيتك بالصيف 
حبيتك بالشتي 
نطرتك بالصيف 
نطرتك بالشتي 
وعيونك الصيف *
*وعيوني الشتي*
*ملقانا يا حبيبي: *
*خلف الصيف وخلف الشتي 

**
* *مرئت الغريبة *
*عطيتني رسالة
* *كتبها حبيبي *
*بالدمع الحزين 
فتحت الرسالة *
*حروفـ(ـهـ)ـا ضايعين 
ومرئت أيــــام *
*وغربتنا سنين 
وحروف الرسالة *
*ماحيها الشتي* 
*
حبيتك بالصيف 
حبيتك بالشتي 
نطرتك بالصيف 
نطرتك بالشتي 
وعيونك الصيف *
*وعيوني الشتي*
*وملقانا يا حبيبي: *
*خلف الصيف وخلف الشتي 

*
[YOUTUBE]uZ_qZHdXz_Q[/YOUTUBE]
 
 تسجيل كامل وصوت أنقى، فقط بدون فيديو، مع توزيع مختلف قليلا
(هناك أكثر من توزيع لهذه الأغنية، ولكن هذا هو التوزيع النهائي)


* * *

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 فبراير 2014)

كنت بتفرج على موهبة بتغني ف برنامج اكتشاف مواهب مشهور 
لاقيت عنوان الفديو ده شدني اوووووي 
ولما اتفرجت عليه اتأثرت بيه جداااا 
انا فعلا حسيت ان الاتنين اللي بيرقصوا دول واحد 
ثقتهم الغريبة ف بعض انهم يعملوا حركات الرقص دي غير عادية 
من اكتر الرقصات اللي استمتعت بيها واثرت فيا اتمنى انكم تستمتعوا بيها ذي مانا استمتعت بيها ....

[YOUTUBE]
vhq-z7bYRGY[/YOUTUBE]

فعلا فن وابداع


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2014)

بعض اللوحات للفنانة - ماريا ليفا


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (3 مارس 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]3rzU1de8Fec[/YOUTUBE]

These mist covered mountains
Are a home now for me
But my home is the lowlands
And always will be

Some day you'll return to
Your valleys and your farms
And you'll no longer burn
To be brothers in arms

Through these fields of destruction
Baptism of fire
I've witnessed your suffering
As the battle raged higher

And though they did hurt me so bad
In my fear and alarm
You did not desert me
My brothers in arms

There's so many different worlds
So many different suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon's riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die

But it's written in the starlight
And every line in your palm
We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (3 مارس 2014)

*
[YOUTUBE]bNgU3ojwlCM[/YOUTUBE]


You ask me where to begin 
Am I so lost in my sin 
You ask me where did I fall 
I'll say I can't tell you when 
But if my spirit is lost 
How will I find what is near 
Don't question I'm not alone 
Somehow I'll find my way home 
My sun shall rise in the east 
So shall my heart be at peace 
And if you're asking me when 
I'll say it starts at the end 
You know your will to be free 
Is matched with love secretly 
And talk will alter your prayer 
Somehow you'll find you are there 
Your friend is close by your side 
And speaks in far ancient tongue 
A season's wish will come true 
All seasons begin with you 
One world -- we all come from 
One world -- we melt into one 
Just hold my hand and we're there 
Somehow we're going somewhere 
Somehow we're going somewhere 
You ask me where to begin 
Am I so lost in my sin 
You ask me where did I fall 
I'll say I can't tell you when 
But if my spirit is strong 
I know it can't be long 
No questions I'm not alone 
Sometime I'll find my way home 
Somehow I'll find my way home 
Somehow I'll find my way home 
Somehow I'll find my way home*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (3 مارس 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]9trUWNDlHss[/YOUTUBE]


My whole life waiting for the right time
To tell you how I feel.
And though I try to tell you that I need you.
Here I am without you.
I feel so lost but what can I do?
'Cause I know this love seems real
But I don't know how to feel.

We say goodbye in the pouring rain
And I break down as you walk away.
Stay, stay.
'Cause all my life I felt this way
But I could never find the words to say
Stay, stay.

Alright, everything is alright
Since you came along
And before you
I had nowhere to run to
Nothing to hold on to
I came so close to giving it up.
And I wonder if you know
How it feels to let you go?

You say goodbye in the pouring rain
And I break down as you walk away.
Stay, stay.
'Cause all my life I felt this way
But I could never find the words to say
Stay, stay.

So you change your mind
And say you're mine.
Don't leave tonight
Stay.

Say goodbye in the pouring rain
And I break down as you walk away.
Stay, stay.
'Cause all my life I felt this way
But I could never find the words to say
Stay, stay.

Stay with me, stay with me,
Stay with me, stay with me,
Stay, stay, stay, stay with me*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (3 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2KLNiMXrYM0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (3 مارس 2014)

،،،،،،


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (4 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eDqdKKnUl2k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (4 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lXtK12q7qJw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (4 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sXTmdWcfXUw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (4 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YDXOioU_OKM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (4 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OGW0aQSgyxQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (5 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iOfRm9UffR0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (5 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]L9ddogTvqd4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (5 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]H1nwhp9HJls[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (5 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3pbuG4h9NQc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (5 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wNc6NuoBxzM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (5 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fC3FLqDgWRE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (5 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FrjQrXc80cY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (6 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zsxN-82giNU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2014)

*,.*








*آللوحة إبدآع* , *وآلجملة أجمل إنصآف 3>*

بهديهآ لأخ عزيز عليآ .. بتمنى إنه يكون بخير 




*.،*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (6 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DXDGE_lRI0E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (6 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wNRFumI2ch0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2014)

*,.*

*روزآ* .... *توأمتى آلجميلة إللى وحشتنى كتيــر* 3>
بهديلهآ ميكس جميل لثومة , يآ رب يعجبهآ 


https://soundcloud.com/ahmed-ghalap/mega-mix-ghalap




*.،*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (6 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]08IKElfreT4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (6 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7yeOIshoRts[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

FASHIN JEWELS


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

ما تزال على قيد الحياة .........


----------



## خادم البتول (20 مارس 2014)

أعلى نخلة في الواحة، عالية عالية في السما، بيطلع في قلبها من فوق بلحة بيضا.. لكن البلحة دي مفيش حد أبدا بيشوفها، لأن مفيش حد يقدر يطلع النخلة العالية ويقطف بلحها الأبيض النادر ده، والبلح نفسه أول ما يطلع للشمس بيغير لونه ويتحول بلح عادي. لكن لو كان فيه "*خيال*" يقدر "*يركب العالية*" ويقطف بلحها الأبيض، بناخد البلح ده ونعمل منه عَرَق، والعرق ده عشان كده اسمه "*عرق البيضا*"، أو "*عرق العالية*"، أندر وأغلى أنواع العرق، واللي شفطة منه، بس يادوب شفطة واحدة، تشفي كل الأمراض والعلل. 

حقيقة واقعية أم أسطورة شعبية؟ أيّـا ما كان: ده كان أحد الخطوط الدرامية في الفيلم المصري الكبير "*عرق البلح*" وسبب تسميته بهذا الاسم. ومن أعماق أعماق الصعيد أتانا المخرج العبقري الراحل *رضوان الكاشف*، بصحبة الخال الأبنودي، ببعض الفلكلور الصعيدي الرائع. أخبرتني العصفورة أن صديقتنا *إيميلي *تقوم حاليا برحلة إلى الجنوب، تمتد لآخر نقطة في حوض النيل، فتذكرت هذا الفيلم، وهو أبعد أفلام الجنوب التي عرفتها في حياتي، ومنه أهديها وأهديكم هذه اللحظة القصيرة مع...

*بـيـبــــا*


[YOUTUBE]XE0Q3xqsdn0[/YOUTUBE]


بيبا عم حماده​ .. بيبا​ بيبا جابلي طبج​ .. بيبا​ بيبا مليان نبج​ .. بيبا​ بيبا جاللي كلي​ .. بيبا​ بيبا جلتله ماكلشي​ .. بيبا​ بيبا وديه لامك​ .. بيبا​ بيبا أمي بعيد​ .. بيبا​ بيبا آخر الصعيد​ .. بيبا​ بيبا والصعيد مات​ .. بيبا​ بيبا خلف بنات​ .. بيبا​ بيبا خلف بنيه​ .. بيبا​ بيبا جد الجطيه​ .. بيبا​ بيبا خدها عليا​ .. بيبا​ بيبا خدها بدبايح​ .. بيبا​ بيبا والسمن سايح​ .. بيبا​ بيبا سايح لفوج​ .. بيبا​ بيبا وعمله طوج​ .. بيبا
.............
.........
.....


[YOUTUBE]QKnKHiVOwRM[/YOUTUBE]
​
*يا برج عالي *.. "التيمة" أو النغمة الرئيسية المميزة للفيلم​ من أعمال الموسيقار الرائع ياسر عبد الرحمن


​ * * *


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qx02PjGbj30[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HcnfT4arZtI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ENtL_li4GbE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## خادم البتول (23 أبريل 2014)

* 






النجــمة البعيـــدة
 شــافتنى وحيــــدة
 جات تســأل عليَّ
 وباســـت عــينيَّ
 قالت لي حبيبــــك
 باعت لك هديـــــة
 بيقول لك بحبــــك
 **قد الدنيــــا ديـّـه*
 
بيقول لك بحبــــك
 بحبــــك بحبــــك
قد الدنيــــا ديـّـه
. . . . . . 



​ مين يقدر ينسى لولي الكلام لما عمنا *مرسي جميل عزيز *بيقول "*النجمة البعيدة ـ شافتني وحيدة*..."؟ ومين يقدر ينسى النغم العبقري للعود الدافئ *محمد الموجي *لما بيقطـّع الكلام فيقول "*وا... حشني يا حبيبي ـ وإمتى يا حبيبي...*"؟ مين يقدر ينسى صوت الحب *نجاة الصغيرة *وهي بتطربنا برائعتها

​ *حــبيبي لولا الســــهر


*​ [YOUTUBE]OQK-VPj8z9I[/YOUTUBE] 
​ 

حبيبي لولا السهر
ما حد شاف القمر
ولولا جرح الهوى
ما كان له طعم الهوى
واشوفك يا عيون حبيبى
تحلالي نار الهوى



​ [YOUTUBE]Q82mXsbfEUI[/YOUTUBE] 
​ 

يغيب القمر
ويطل القمر
ما يلقاش حبيبي
يزعل القمر
ولا يحلى السهر
من غيرك حبيبي
يا أجمل قمر
كفاية ســفر
وارجع يا حبيبي
وان غاب القمر
نبعت له خبر
يرجع يا حبيبى
واشوفك يا عيون حبيبي 
تحلالي نار الهوى

النجمة البعيدة
شافتنى وحيدة
جات تسأل عليَّ
وباست عينيَّ
قالت لي حبيبك
باعت لك هدية
بيقول لك بحبك
قد الدنيـا ديه
واشوفك يا عيون حبيبي
تحلالي نار الهوى

واحشني يا حبيبي
وإمتى يا حبيبي
ندوّب الفـــراق
وانسى معاك حياتي
وانسّيك يا حياتي
قسـوة الفراق
حبيبى لولا السهر
ما حد شاف القمر
ولولا جرح الهوى
ما كان له طعم الهوى
واشوفك يا عيون حبيبى
تحلالي نار الهوى


* * *

*سهرة صيفية وأمسية عاطرة سعيدة*
إهداء خاص إلى إيريني ـ بنت المسيح ـ بنت النور
وإلى النهيسي ـ جرجس منير ـ ابن يسوعنا
كل سنة وانتم طيبين

* * *

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UzKsCZFgur0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Yj_s9_45QpI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_rR_Rdb1CTE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-08YZF87OBQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vg5qDljEw7Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DXDGE_lRI0E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EtyVdC7E6Wo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oNf1MtjChFI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]sza4rh1YzsM[/YOUTUBE]
"You Raise Me Up"

When I am down and, oh my soul, so weary;
When troubles come and my heart burdened be;
Then, I am still and wait here in the silence,
Until you come and sit awhile with me.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

There is no life - no life without its hunger;
Each restless heart beats so imperfectly;
But when you come and I am filled with wonder,
Sometimes, I think I glimpse eternity.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

You raise me up... To more than I can be.
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]McdMwOV0y6c[/YOUTUBE]

"Brave"

Wake up, wake up, the sun cannot wait for long
Reach out, reach out before it fades away
You will find the warmth when you surrender
Smile into the fear and let it play

You wanna run away, run away
And you say that it can't be so
You wanna look away, look away
But you stay 'cause it's all so close
When you stand up and hold out your hand
In the face what I don't understand
My reason to be brave

Hold on, hold on so strong, time just carries on
All that you thought was wrong is pure again
You can't hide forever from the thunder
Look into the storm and feel the rain

You wanna run away, run away
And you say that it can't be so
You wanna look away, look away
But you stay 'cause it's all so close
When you stand up and hold out your hand
In the face what I don't understand
My reason to be brave

Go on, go on

You wanna run away run away
And you say that it can't be so
You wanna look away look away
But you stay 'cause it's all so close
When you stand up and hold out your hand
In the face what I don't understand
My reason to be brave
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]9EAn2hOStpA[/YOUTUBE]

"I Believe (When I Fall In Love It Will Be Forever"

Shattered dreams, worthless years, 
Here am I encased inside a hollow shell, 
Life began, then was done, 
Now I stare into a cold and empty well 

The many sounds that meet our ears 
the sights our eyes behold, 
Will open up our merging hearts, 
And feed our empty souls 

I believe when I fall in love with you it will be forever, 
I believe when I fall in love this time it will be forever 

Without despair we will share, 
And the joys of caring will not be replaced, 
What has been must never end 
And with the strength we have won't be erased 
When the truths of love are planted firm, 
They won't be hard to find, 
And the words of love I speak to you 
will echo in your mind 

I believe when I fall in love with you it will be forever, 
I believe when I fall in love this time it will be forever 

I believe when I fall in love with you it will be forever, 
I believe when I fall in love this time it will be forever 

This time

I believe when I fall in love with you it will be forever,
I believe when I fall in love this time it will be forever

I believe when I fall in love this time it will be forever

And oh that love will call
And if I believe you're the only one for me

I believe, I believe, I believe, when I fall in love, oh
I believe, I believe, I believe, when I fall in love, oh

When I fall

I believe, I believe, I believe, when I fall

When I fall

When I fall in love
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]-FPA8DHdia8[/YOUTUBE]

"Higher Window"

For all the times I tried for this
And every chance at you I missed
I've been known to go my way but I confess
It made me miss you more

I drew my line across the sand
And set my flank in no mans land
But here I am the one man band
With a song that's meant for two

And there is a light 
From a higher window
Shining down on you tonight
And the music floats on the breeze
Bringing an easier time.
And all of our cards are on the table
Tell me what you want to do
Just don't tell that it's too late
For me to love you.

How perfect we were meant to be
Our warm and silent symmetry
It's times like these when all 
All we need is to be reminded
And I have flown a thousand miles
To empty rooms and crowded aisles
And we went from cathedral bells
To show and tell and wish you wells

And I still look at you
And I am blinded.
I am blinded

For all the times I tried for this
And every chance at you I missed
I've been known to go my way but I confess
It made me miss you more

I drew my line across the sand
And set my flank in no mans land
But here I am the one man band
With a song that's meant for two

And there is a light 
From a higher window
Shining down on us tonight
And the music floats on the breeze
Bringing an easier time.
And all of our cards are on the table
Tell me what you want to do
Just don't tell that it's too late
Don't tell me that it's too late now
Just don't tell me that it's too late
For me to love you.
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]1X23u-jKf_s[/YOUTUBE]

"My Confession"

I have been blind, unwilling to see
The true love you're giving.
I have ignored every blessing.
I'm on my knees confessing

That I feel myself surrender
Each time I see your face.
I am staggered by your beauty,
Your unassuming grace.
And I feel my heart is turning,
Falling into place.
I can't hide it
Now hear my confession.

I have been wrong about you.
Thought I was strong without you.
For so long nothing could move me.
For so long nothing could change me.
Now I feel myself surrender
Each time I see your face.
I am captured by your beauty,
Your unassuming grace.
And I feel my heart is turning,
Falling into place.
I can't hide it
Now hear my confession.


You are the air that I breathe.
You're the ground beneath my feet.
When did I stop believing?

Cause I feel myself surrender
Each time I see your face.
I am staggered by your beauty,
Your unassuming grace.
And I feel my heart
Falling into place.
I can't hide it
Now hear my confession.
I can't hide it
Now hear my confession.
Hear my confession
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]EGLSk3AVcUU[/YOUTUBE]
"You Are Loved (Don't Give Up)"
* *  Don't give up
It's just the weight of the world
When your heart's heavy
I...I will lift it for you
* *
Don't give up
Because you want to be heard
If silence keeps you
I...I will break it for you
* *
Everybody wants to be understood
Well I can hear you
Everybody wants to be loved
Don't give up
Because you are loved
* *
Don't give up
It's just the hurt that you hide
When you're lost inside
I...I will be there to find you
* *
Don't give up
Because you want to burn bright
If darkness blinds you
I...I will shine to guide you
* *
Everybody wants to be understood
Well I can hear you
Everybody wants to be loved
Don't give up
Because you are loved
* *
You are loved
Don't give up
It's just the weight of the world
Don't give up
Every one needs to be heard
You are loved  *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TOQRtYYERGo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]N6SgsCJp-yk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Yx7VmShHhO8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JoC1ec-lYps[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 يونيو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]Dn51LxzSHf0[/YOUTUBE]

I wish I had your pair of wings
Had them last night in my dreams
I was chaising buterflies
Till the sunrise broke my eyes

Tonight the sky has glued my eyes
Cause what they see's an angel hive
I've got to touch that magic star
And greet the angels in their hive

Sometimes I wish I were an angel
Sometimes I wish I were you
Sometimes I wish I were an angel
Sometimes I wish I were you

All the sweet honey from above
Pour it all over me sweet love
While you're flying around my head
Your honey kisses keep me fed

I wish I had your pair of wings
Just like last night in my dreams
I was lost in paradise
Wish I'd never opened my eyes

Sometimes I wish I were an angel
Sometimes I wish I were you
Sometimes I wish I were an angel
Sometimes I wish I were you

But there's danger in the air
Tryin' so hard to be unfair
Danger's in the air
Tryin' so hard to give us a scare
But were not afraid

Sometimes I wish I were an angel
Sometimes I wish I were you
Sometimes I wish I were an angel
Sometimes I wish I were you

Wish I were you
Oh I wish I were 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AIGGVIkcyWU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 يونيو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]IoL5-TUat5o[/YOUTUBE]

Amazing grace
How sweet the sound
That saved a wretch like me
I once was lost
But now I'm found
Was blind
But now
I see
I see
I see
Through many dangers
Toils and snares I have already come
't Is grace that brought me safe thus far
And grace will lead me home
Me home
't Was grace that taught my heart to fear
And grace my fears relieved
How precious did that grace appear
The hour I first believe
Believe
When we've been there
Ten thousand years
Bright shining as the sun
We've now less days to sing God's praise
Than when we first begun
Begun
Begun, begun
Amazing grace
Amazing grace
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 يونيو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]uwXHnbt9prc[/YOUTUBE]



Just one look on Your face
Just one glance of Your eyes
My whole world is changed
my whole world is changed

Oh I seek only to see Your face
I don’t wanna go anywhere without You God
Without Your presence
Oh let me see Your face
The beauty of Your holiness God
Take me into the holy place

And only one word comes to mind
There’s only one word to describe

Holy, Holy, Lord God Almighty

There is no one like You
You are Holy
Holy

*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3rnxlW5TrBs[/YOUTUBE]


"Lost In Paradise"

I've been believing in something so distant
As if I was human
And I've been denying this feeling of hopelessness
In me, in me

All the promises I made
Just to let you down
You believed in me, but I'm broken

I have nothing left
And all I feel is this cruel wanting

We've been falling for all this time
And now I'm lost in paradise

As much as I'd like the past not to exist
It still does
And as much as I'd like to feel like I belong here
I'm just as scared as you

I have nothing left
And all I feel is this cruel wanting

We've been falling for all this time
And now I'm lost in paradise

Run away, run away
One day we won't feel this pain anymore

Take it all away
Shadows of you
Cause they won't let me go

Until I have nothing left
And all I feel is this cruel wanting

We've been falling for all this time
And now I'm lost in paradise

Alone, and lost in paradise​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NkwDToAOyVU[/YOUTUBE]

"Jesus to a child"

Kindness In your eyes 
I guess You heard me cry
You smiled at me 
Like Jesus to a child

I'm blessed I know 
Heaven sent And Heaven stole
You smiled at me 
Like Jesus to a child

And what have I learned 
From all this pain
I thought I'd never feel the same 
About anyone
Or anything again

But now I know 
When you find love 
When you know that it exists​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IF7n75X-JNk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BJLXXzpebjc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]IZfxanSGAec[/YOUTUBE]​
You Know That I Want To 

lover don't love too much
it's a bad thing, a sad thing
it is heaven to the touch
hey everybody's got a moment in their lives
they can't change
(don't they baby)

I know you don't care
what's right or wrong
all that I know
is that love don't belong heer
so it's better to turn the page
watch me walk away my dear
watch me walk away
you say

chorus
I can't stop but you know that I want to
I can't stop don't you know that I want you
I want you baby
more than ever
I can't stop but you know that I want to
I can't stop don't you know that I want you

but it's never gonna be that easy
I don't wanna waste your time

lover don't love too much
I'm a bad boy, a sad boy
and I'll never give you much
hey everybody's got some moment in their lives
they can't change
yeah

so I do not dare
take you home
all that I know
is that something's so wrong with this heat
why do you touch the flame
you know you feal the pain my dear
you always find it here
you say

chorus

but it's never gonna

so what happens everytime
it's so easy to forget myself where
a little while you want a boy
in a place you will be all mine
can't you see

oh, I'm losing you baby

chorus

but it's never gonna be that easy
you want a lover, I am just a friend



Read more: George Michael - You Know That I Want To Lyrics | MetroLyrics ​


----------



## gaser2 (23 سبتمبر 2015)

قصيدة "أحبّكـ جدّاً" نزار قبّاني:

أحبك جداً 
 وأعرف أن الطريق إلى المستحيل طويـل 
 وأعرف أنك ست النساء 
 وليس لدي بديـل 
 وأعرف أن زمان الحنيـن انتهى 
 ومات الكلام الجميل 
 ... 
 لست النساء ماذا نقول 
 أحبك جدا... 
 ... 
 أحبك جداً وأعرف أني أعيش بمنفى 
 وأنت بمنفى 
 وبيني وبينك 
 ريحٌ 
 وغيمٌ 
 وبرقٌ 
 ورعدٌ 
 وثلجٌ ونـار 
 وأعرف أن الوصول لعينيك وهمٌ 
 وأعرف أن الوصول إليك 
 انتحـار 
 ويسعدني 
 أن أمزق نفسي لأجلك أيتها الغالية 
 ولو خيروني 
 لكررت حبك للمرة الثانية 
 ... 
 يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر 
 أيا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر 
 أحبك جداً 
 ... 
 وأعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيك 
 دون يقين 
 وأترك عقلي ورائي وأركض 
 أركض 
 أركض خلف جنونـي 
 ... 
 أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها 
 سألتك بالله لا تتركيني 
 لا تتركيني 
 فماذا أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني 
 أحبك جداً 
 وجداً وجداً 
 وأرفض من نــار حبك أن أستقيلا 
 وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقلا... 
 وما همني 
 إن خرجت من الحب حيا 
 وما همني 
 إن خرجت قتيلا​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 سبتمبر 2015)

القلب النابض: 
.......................

100 ألف بالون يضيء مركزاً تجارياً في لندن!

أبدع الفنان الفرنسي “شارل بيتيون” مجسماً ضخماً من البالونات المضيئة لإنارة أحد المراكز التجارية في لندن باستخدام 100 ألف بالونة، وذلك لعمل سحابة عملاقة بطول 54 متر وعرض 12 متر مع إضاءات لطيفة ليرمز المجسم إلى قلب لندن النابض ويضيف المزيد من الطاقة والحيوية إلى المبنى الأثري للمركز التجاري “كوفنت جاردن” والذي تم بناءه في القرن 19 الميلادي!


[YOUTUBE]watch?v=2OCAqJkjPHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]PrLoWt2tfqg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]e9GtPX6c_kg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]DRVvFYppU0w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]RQ5ljyGg-ig[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]rR94NDIfGmA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6Dakd7EIgBE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]BgAlQuqzl8o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]fz4MzJTeL0c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]0VqTwnAuHws[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]n543eKIdbUI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ugV6QGcafEE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يناير 2016)

[YOUTUBE]HTyuW1Q2oxU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]pxm4vltYiqw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 فبراير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]qN4ooNx77u0[/YOUTUBE]
Just stop your crying
It's a sign of the times
Welcome to the final show
Hope you're wearing your best clothes
You can't bribe the door on your way to the sky
You look pretty good down here
But you ain't really good
If we never learn, we been here before
Why are we always stuck and running from
The bullets?
The bullets
We never learn, we been here before
Why are we always stuck and running from
The bullets?
The bullets
Just stop your crying
It's a sign of the times
We gotta get away from here
We gotta get away from here
Just stop your crying
It'll be alright
They told me that the end is near
We gotta get away from here
Just stop your crying
Have the time of your life
Breaking through the atmosphere
And things are pretty good from here​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 مايو 2018)

*
[YOUTUBE]L3wKzyIN1yk[/YOUTUBE]​
I'm only human
I'm only, I'm only
I'm only human, human
Maybe I'm foolish
Maybe I'm blind
Thinking I can see through this
And see what's behind
Got no way to prove it
So maybe I'm blind
But I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put your blame on me
Don't put your blame on me
Take a look in the mirror
And what do you see
Do you see it clearer
Or are you deceived
In what you believe
'Cause I'm only human after all
You're only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put your blame on me
Some people got the real problems
Some people out of luck
Some people think I can solve them
Lord heavens above
I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
Don't ask my opinion
Don't ask me to lie
Then beg for forgiveness 
For making you cry
Making you cry
'Cause I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put your blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
Oh, some people got the real problems
Some people out of luck
Some people think I can solve them
Lord heavens above
I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
I'm only human
I make mistakes
I'm only human 
That's all it takes
To put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
I'm no prophet or Messiah
Should go looking somewhere higher
I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
I'm only human 
I do what I can
I'm just a man 
I do what I can
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put your blame on me*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2018)

https://youtu.be/w6LCPx9NNRg


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2018)

https://youtu.be/pxm4vltYiqw


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2018)

https://youtu.be/1ZCPpKkqUmI


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2018)

https://youtu.be/Ku9a3Q78Mkc


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2018)

*[YOUTUBE]DC7sHxzRQAA[/YOUTUBE]
We both know that you wanna love her
Skies are open crying, please don't believe her
'Cause she'll tell you lies and then say it doesn't matter
And you're pleased to see her calling them non-believers

But maybe she loves you and I'm just a preacher
Those burning skies and all who don't believe her
Non-believers, no
Don't believe her, no

All that we are, all that we need
They're different things
Oh, maybe what we are and what we need
They're different things

Do you realize again, you chased an idea
Healed an earth behind some broken creature

Maybe she loves you and I'm just a preacher
Non-believers crying don't believe her
Don't believe her, no
Don't believe her, no

All that we are, all that we need
They're different things
Oh, maybe what we are and what we need
They're different things

Give you my all and you're taking my everything

All that we are, all that we need
They're different things
Oh, maybe what we are and what we need
They're different things

All that we are, all that we need
They're different things
Oh, maybe what we are and what we need
They're different things

All that we are, that we need
All what we are, what we need

*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2018)

*[YOUTUBE]JxcSbiu9iXI[/YOUTUBE]
See the stone set in your eyes
See the thorn twist in your side
I wait for you

Sleight of hand and twist of fate
On a bed of nails she makes me wait
And I wait for you

And I can't live
With or without you
With or without you
With or without you

Through the storm we reach the shore
Give it all but I want more
And I'm waiting for you

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
Oh, with or without you
With or without you

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself away

My hands are tied
My body bruised
I've got nothing to win and
Nothing left to lose

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give

I can't live
With or without you
With or without you
Oh, with or without you
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 يونيو 2018)

[YOUTUBE]s43sptuwkvA[/YOUTUBE]

"Never Give Up"


I've battled demons that won't let me sleep
Called to the sea but she abandoned me

But I won't never give up, no, never give up, no, no
No, I won't never give up, no, never give up, no, no

And I won't let you get me down
I'll keep gettin' up when I hit the ground
Oh, never give up, no, never give up no, no, oh
I won't let you get me down
I'll keep gettin' up when I hit the ground
Oh, never give up, no, never give up no, no, oh

I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh

Oh yeah, I'm haunted by the distant past
Called to the skies but she was overcast

But I won't never give up, no, never give up, no, no
No, I won't never give up, no, never give up, no, no

And I won't let you get me down
I'll keep gettin' up when I hit the ground
Oh, never give up, no, never give up no, no, oh
I won't let you get me down
I'll keep gettin' up when I hit the ground
Oh, never give up, no, never give up no, no, oh

I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh

Never give up, never give up
Never give up, never give up
No, no, oooh

And I won't let you get me down
I'll keep gettin' up when I hit the ground
Oh, never give up, no, never give up no, no, oh
I won't let you get me down
I'll keep gettin' up when I hit the ground
Oh, never give up, no, never give up no, no, oh

I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
I'll find my way, find my way home, oh, oh, oh
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 يونيو 2018)

[YOUTUBE]BPNTC7uZYrI[/YOUTUBE]

"Up & Up"

fixing up a car to drive in it again
searching for the water hoping for the rain
up and up, up and up
down upon the canvas, working meal to meal
waiting for a chance to pick your orange field
up and up, up and up
see a pearl form, a diamond in the rough
see a bird soaring high above the flood
it’s in your blood, it’s in your blood
underneath the storm an umbrella is saying
sitting with the poison takes away the pain
up and up, up and up it’s saying

we’re going to get it get it together right now
going to get it get it together somehow
going to get it get it together and flower
oh oh oh oh oh oh
we’re going to get it get it together I know
going to get it get it together and flow
going to get it get it together and go
up and up and up

lying in the gutter, aiming for the moon
trying to empty out the ocean with a spoon
up and up, up and up
how come people suffer how come people part?
how come people struggle how come people break your heart?
break your heart
yes I want to grow yes I want to feel
yes I want to know show me how to heal it up
heal it up
see the forest there in every seed
angels in the marble waiting to be freed
just need love just need love
when the going is rough saying

we’re going to get it get it together right now
going to get it get it together somehow
going to get it get it together and flower
oh oh oh oh oh oh
we’re going to get it get it together I know
going to get it get it together and flow
going to get it get it together and go
up and up and up

and you can say what is, or fight for it
close your mind or take a risk
you can say it’s mine and clench your fist
or see each sunrise as a gift

we’re going to get it get it together right now
going to get it get it together somehow
going to get it get it together and flower
oh oh oh oh oh oh
we’re going to get it get it together I know
going to get it get it together and flow
going to get it get it together and go
up and up and up

we’re going to get it get it together right now
going to get it get it together somehow
going to get it get it together and flower
oh oh oh oh oh oh
we’re going to get it get it together I know
going to get it get it together and flow
going to get it get it together and go

up and up and up

oh-oh oh, oh-oh oh oh oh oh

fixing up a car to drive in it again
when you’re in pain
when you think you’ve had enough
don’t ever give up
don’t ever give up
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 يونيو 2018)

[YOUTUBE]NKMoHLxDncU[/YOUTUBE]​

Tell me why 

Declan galbraith

In my dream 

Children sing

A song of love for every boy and girl

The sky is blue

The fields are green

And laughter is the language of the world

Than I wake and all I see

Is a world full of people in need

Tell me why

Does it have to be like this

Tell me why 

Is there something I have missed

Tell me why 

Because I don't understand

When somebody needs somebody

We don't give a helping hand

Tell me why 

Every day 

I ask my self 

What i have to do to be a man 

Do I have

To stand and fight 

To prove to everybody who I am 

Is that what my life is for 

To waste in a world full of war

Tell me why 

Does it have to be like this

Tell me why 

Is there something I have missed 

Tell me why 

Because I don't understand

When somebody needs somebody 

We don't give a helping hand

Tell me why 

Tell me why 

Tell me why 

Tell me why 

Just tell me why 

Tell me why 

Does it have to be like this

Tell me why 

Is there something I have missed 

Tell me why 

Because I don't understand

When somebody needs somebody 

We don't give a helping hand

Why , why , do we shoot the gun 

Why , why , do we never learn 

Can someone tell us why we let the forest burn

Why, why do we say we care

Why , why do we stand and stare

Why why do the dolphins cry

Can someone tell us why we let the ocean die 

Why why if we're all the same 

Why why do we pass the blame

Why why does it never end

Can someone tell us why we can't just be friends

Why why​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يونيو 2018)

https://youtu.be/ChAN4K7RVD4


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2018)

https://youtu.be/vx2u5uUu3DE


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2018)

https://youtu.be/RT_lpLoxqmQ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2018)

https://youtu.be/SMs0GnYze34


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2018)

https://youtu.be/a59gmGkq_pw


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يونيو 2018)

[YOUTUBE]RDHT6so1XORiY[/YOUTUBE]


"I Surrender"

Here I am
Down on my knees again
Surrendering all
Surrendering all

Find me here
Lord as You draw me near
Desperate for You
Desperate for You

I surrender

Drench my soul
As mercy and grace unfold
I hunger and thirst
I hunger and thirst

With arms stretched wide
I know You hear my cry
Speak to me now
Speak to me now

I surrender
I surrender
I wanna know You more
I wanna know You more
[x2]

Like a rushing wind
Jesus breathe within
Lord have Your way
Lord have Your way in me

Like a mighty storm
Stir within my soul
Lord have Your way
Lord have Your way in me

Like a rushing wind
Jesus breathe within
Lord have Your way
Lord have Your way in me

Like a mighty storm
Stir within my soul
Lord have Your way
Lord have Your way in me

Like a rushing wind
Jesus breathe within
Lord have Your way
Lord have Your way in me

Like a mighty storm
Stir within my soul
Lord have Your way
Lord have Your way in me

Lord have Your way
Lord have Your way in me

I surrender
I surrender
I wanna know You more
I wanna know You more​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يونيو 2018)

[YOUTUBE]WyRhUhbybr0[/YOUTUBE]​
NO ROOTS SONGTEXT
I like digging holes and hiding things inside them
When I'll grow old I hope I won't forget to find them
'Cause I've got memories and travel like gypsies in the night

I built a home and wait for someone to tear it down
Then pack it up in boxes, head for the next town running
'Cause I've got memories and travel like gypsies in the night

And a thousand times I've seen this road,
A thousand times

I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh

I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh

I like standing still, boy that's just a wishful plan
Ask me where I come from, I'll say a different land
But I've got memories and travel like gypsies in the night


I can't get the numbers, and play the guessing name
It's just the place that changes, the rest is still the same
But I've got memories and travel like gypsies in the night

And a thousand times I've seen this road,
A thousand times

I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh

I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh

I like digging holes,
Hiding things inside them
When I'll grow old
I won't forget to find them
I like digging holes,
Hiding things inside them
When I'll grow old
I won't forget to find them
I've got no roots
No roots

I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh

I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots, but my home was never on the ground
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh
I've got no roots uh uh uh uh

No!​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يونيو 2018)

[YOUTUBE]o9zRQijCN5w[/YOUTUBE]

We're broken people now
We're burning out
So cold I'm bleeding now now now
Gonna let you down
We're broken people now
We're broken people now

Tell me I won't ever be nothin', ain't that somthin'?
I've risen from the bottom
I got 'em eyes on the prize and inside 'em
Damn right I overcame, y'all know the name
We similar but never been the same
Everybody, yeah they know the name
Right now, we'll make it some how
We'll make it some way
Yeah you know we gon' get it today like
I'm all on my own now
I won't ever let you down
Won't let you down down down

Yes I've been through it
They know I do it for the people
I'm fighting so we be equal
For my son and my sequel
And anybody who listenin'
In they system like venom
I get in 'em and spread visciously
This is me

We're broken people now
We're burning out
So cold I'm bleeding now now now
Gonna let you down
We're broken people now

We back at it
Young Logic, the rap addict
Giving it every part of myself on the real you would think that I'd be asthmatic
Allergic to your bullshit, yeah that's right I done had it
Real all the time, if you rep it get it tatted right now
This right here a vibe right now
I am too alive right now
I'm alive right now
Come on feel the vibe right now
Feel the vibe
Feel the vibe
Feel the, feel the, feel, feel the, feel the vibe

Yes I've been through it
They know I do it for the people
I'm fighting so we be equal
For my son and my sequel
And anybody who listenin'
In they system like venom
I get in 'em and spread visciously
This is me

We're broken people now
We're burning out
So cold I'm bleeding now now now
Gonna let you down

Broken we ain't beaten
There's no glory in defeat
We won't fall into the *****s between our streets
We're broken people now
We're broken people now

We're broken people now
We're burning out
So cold I'm bleeding now now now
Gonna let you down
We're broken people now​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnZItt33cvI&feature=share
I‘m faded ....


----------



## WooDyy (24 يونيو 2018)

:190vu::190vu:



[YOUTUBE]3a0t8JFm9-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> :190vu::190vu:
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3a0t8JFm9-U[/YOUTUBE]



ليه بس الدموع هههههه 
دى جميله 
مدام بتحب الموسيقا يبقى هتحب دى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3776468#post3776468
مش عارفا بتفتح ؟ جبتها تحت تانى 
https://youtu.be/1ZCPpKkqUmI


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2018)

يا ما أحلى الفسحة يا عيني على رأس البر

  والقمر نور عيني يا عيني يا عيني على موج البحر 

قال لي تعالي يا شاغلة بالي

 كوني حلالي على طول العمر

  والقمر نور عيني عيني عيني على موج البحر


[YOUTUBE]uROrem2DXcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 يونيو 2018)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SoQarhyE3E[/YOUTUBE]


How I live for the moments
Where I’m still in Your presence
All the noise dies down
Lord speak to me now
You have all my attention
I will linger and listen
I can’t miss a thing
Lord I know my heart wants more of You
My heart wants something new
So I surrender all
All I want is to live within Your love
Be undone by who You are
My desire is to know You deeper
Lord I will open up again
Throw my fears into the wind
I am desperate for a touch of heaven
Oh
Oh
Oh
Oh
You’re the fire in the morning
You’re the cool in the evening
The breath in my soul
All the life in my bones
There is no hesitation
In Your love and affection
It’s the sweetest of all
Lord I know my heart wants more of You
My heart wants something new
So I surrender all
All I want is to live within Your love
Be undone by who You are
My desire is to know You deeper
Lord I will open up again
Throw my fears into the wind
I am desperate for a touch of heaven
Oh
Oh
Oh
Oh
Oh
Oh
Oh
Oh
I open up my heart to You
I open up my heart to You now
So do what only You can
Jesus have Your way in me now (come on)
I open up my heart to You, yeah
I open up my heart to You now
So do what only You can
Jesus have Your way in me now
I open up my heart to You, yeah
I open up my heart to You now
So do what only You can
Jesus have Your way in me now
Oh oh oh oh 
Na na na
Na na na 
For every voice is saying
All I want is to live within Your love
Be undone by who You are
My desire is to know You deeper
Lord I will open up again
Throw my fears into the wind
I am desperate for a touch of heaven
Na na na
Na na na 
Na na na
Da da da 
Da da da 
Da da da
'Cause all I want is to live within Your love
Be undone by who You are
My desire is to know You deeper
Lord I will open up again
Throw my fears into the wind
I am desperate for a touch of heaven​


----------



## خادم البتول (19 ديسمبر 2018)

لؤلؤة أخرى من لآلئ "السلطنة" ومقطع لا يُنسى من زمن الفن الجميل!

من كتـر حـلاوة الأيــام * ونعيمي وسعدي بلياليــك
مش بحسب فات منهم كام * ولا بقـدر أفكـر غيـر فيــك
اليوم ويـاك يسـاوي زمان * وأكتر بزمان من ميت بكره
والليل بـ لُقاك أنوار وأمان * حتى ولو كان من غير قَمَرة
وأنا بيك على طول بحلم وبنول
بحلم وبنول وبغني واقول
أوقاتي بتحلو .. تحلو معاك
وحياتي .. تكمل برضاك
.........
 

أهدي هذه اللحظة الجميلة بكل المودة والإعزاز للأختين الغاليتين *حبـو *(لعلها تنعشها قليلا في وقت الإرهاق والمرض) *وبنت المسيح *(بمناسبة عيد ميلادها السعيد كل عام وانتِ يا صديقتنا الجميلة بكل خير وصحة ومسرة)، كما أهديها أخيرا للغائب الحاضر الأستاذ *عبود *الذي طالما شاركنا متعة هذه الروائع من زمن الفن الجميل وطالما كان يقدّرها (عساه أيضا بكل الخير أينما كان).


[YOUTUBE]M1HU-i06JzI[/YOUTUBE]


غلاف الفيديو للفنانة وردة مع زوجها عبقري النغم والموسيقى بليغ حمدي، لكن الأغنية ليست لبليغ وإنما لقطب آخر من أقطاب "المزاج" و"السلطنة" في تلك الفترة هو الشيخ سيد مكاوي. في الحقيقة كان الشيخ سيد يُعد هذا اللحن لأجل كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم بعد النجاح الكبير لرائعتهما الأولى معا "يا مسهرني"، وكانت "الست" قد بدأت بالفعل بروفات الأغنية معه ولدينا لحسن الحظ تسجيل لإحدى هذه البروفات. على أي حال كان للقدر رأي مختلف وكانت سيدة الغناء على موعد آخر قبل أن يكتمل هذا العمل الجديد. هكذا انتقلت الأغنية إلى السيدة وردة بصورتها التي نعرفها اليوم بعد رحيل كوكب الشرق، وهكذا صدرت أخيرا في العام 1974 بتوقيع القدبرة وردة مع الموسيقار سيد مكاوي والشاعر عبد الوهاب محمد. في أطيب الأوقات نترككم مع هذا النغم الجميل ولكل الأحباء نتمني أمسية دافئة وسهرة سعيدة. 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2019)

اشكرك خادم الغالى على مشاعرك الجميله و على السلطنة و الكيف العالى ههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
و احب أقول لبنت المسيح كل سنه و نى طيبه 
و أقول لعبود فينك يا غالى و فين إراديك ... يا رب تكون بخير 


رب


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2019)

*قصيدة : انا وليلى*
*شعر : حسن الميرواني*
*غناء : كاظم الساهر
**ماتت بمحراب عينيك ابتهالاتي
واستسلمت لرياح اليأس راياتي

جفت على بابك الموصود أزمنتي
ليلى وما أثمرت شيئاً نداءاتي

عامان ما رف لي لحن على وتر
ولا استفاقت على نور سماواتي

اعتق الحب في قلبي وأعصره
فأرشف الهم في مغبرّ كاساتي

ممزق أنا لا جاه ولا ترف
يغريكِ فيَّ فخليني لآهاتي

لو تعصرين سنين العمر أكملها
لسال منها نزيف من جراحاتي

لو كنت ذا ترف ما كنت رافضة
حبي... ولكن عسر الحال مأساتي

عانيت لا حزني أبوح به
ولست تدرين شيئاً عن معاناتي

أمشي وأضحك يا ليلى مكابرةً
علي أخبي عن الناس احتضاراتي

لا الناس تعرف ما أمري فتعذرني
ولا سبيل لديهم في مواساتي

يرسو بجفني حرمان يمص دمي
ويستبيح إذا شاء ابتساماتي

معذورة أنتِ إن أجهضت لي أملي
لا الذنب ذنبك بل كانت حماقاتي

أضعت في عرض الصحراء قافلتي
فمضيت أبحث في عينيك عن ذاتي

وجئت أحضانك الخضراء منتشياً
كالطفل أحمل أحلامي البريئاتِ

غرست كفك تجتثين أوردتي
وتسحقين بلا رفق مسراتي

واغربتاه... مضاعٌ هاجرت مدني
عني وما أبحرت منها شراعاتي

نُفيت واستوطن الأغراب في بلدي
ومزقوا كل أشيائي الحبيبات

خانتك عيناك في زيف وفي كذب
أم غرّك البهرج الخداع … مولاتي

فراشة جئت ألقي كحل أجنحتي
لديك فاحترقت ظلماً جناحاتي

أصيح والسيف مزروع بخاصرتي
والغدر حطم آمالي العريضات

وأنت أيضاً ألا تبّت يداكِ
إذا آثرتِ قتلي واستعذبت أنّاتي

من لي بحذف اسمك الشفاف من لغتي
إذاً ستمسي بلا ليلى حكاياتى


[YOUTUBE]kx7Go4qRnIw[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## خادم البتول (18 يناير 2019)

*كوبابل: ذكريات الشتاء 
*​
ما زالت "*كوبابل*" للمطرب الفرنسي *جان فرانسوا ميشيل* أحدى روائع الغناء الفرنسي الخالدة منذ صدرت بالعام 1973 وما زالت حتى اليوم تحتل مكانها في *قائمة الأغنيات الأجمل *بتاريخ الموسيقى الفرنسية. 


[YOUTUBE]8WqPtjB9Gg8[/YOUTUBE]​ 

أما المستمع العربي فلديه لا شك إعزاز خاص لهذا اللحن الجميل، حيث استمع إليه أولا بصوت *جارة القمر *في العام 1970 حين صدرت رائعتها "*حبيتك بالصيف*" التي كانت أيضا وما زالت إحدي أجمل أغنيات الحب بكل تاريخ الغناء العربي. 

إنه ببساطة لحن ساحر عبقري في حساسيته، بنغمات فريدة بالغة الإحساس خاصة في تعبيرها عن أجواء الشتاء. هذا هو الإبداع الذي تميزت به دائما موسيقى *عاصي الرحباني*، أحد الأخوين رحباني اللذين كان لهما الفضل الأول في بناء المملكة الفيروزية. نلاحظ أن جان فرانسوا ميشيل لم "يقتبس" اللحن أو "يبني" عليه أو يأخذ بعضه، بل أخذه بالضبط كما هو ولم يغفل منه نغمة واحدة! إنه باختصار أحد الأعمال الموسيقية التي يمكن وصفها *بالكمال *حقا!

لنستمع إذاً إلى الأصل أيضا، من حفل مسرح الأوليمبيا في باريس 1979 وفيه يظهر صاحب اللحن ـ الذي طرب له الملايين شرقا وغربا ـ القدير عاصي الرحباني قائدا للفرقة الموسيقية:


[YOUTUBE]h-IrDUhB5g4[/YOUTUBE]

(لتسجيل أفضل من حيث جودة الصوت أقترح هذه النسخة)​

بأيام البرد.. بأيام الشتي.. والرصيف بحيرة.. والشارع غريق.. لا أملك إلا أن أطرب لهذا الجمال وأن أهديه إلى الأحباء هنا أيضا.. مع إهداء خاص للأساتذة *ناجح ناصح جيد، اني بل، وفاتنة الزمان*، لعلهم *وجميع الأحباء *دائما بكل خير. 

(نأتيكم في الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله برائعة أخرى حدث فيها العكس: حيث أخذ عاصي هذه المرة ومعه فيروز من لحن أسباني يعتبر إحدى أجمل موسيقات القرن العشرين قاطبة. هكذا في الحقيقة كان "زمن الفن الجميل" ولماذا كان جميلا: الجميع كان ببساطة يسمع للجميع ويتعلم من الجميع ويشارك الجميع! حتى نلتقي ).
​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 يناير 2019)

"*لبيروت*"*: لقاء الجراح والزهور*
​ على غير العادة لا تبدأ هذه الأغنية بأية موسيقى على الإطلاق، بل فقط صوت *فيروز *ينساب ساحرا بنغمة هادئة طويلة: لبيرووووت... ثم تتابع: من قلبي سلام لبيرووووت... وهنا أخيرا ترتعش الأوتار ويبدأ همسها خجولا وتدريجيا تظهر الموسيقى، حتى ينبعث أخيرا صوت الجيتار العذب كموجات رقيقة تنساب حتى نهاية الأغنية، في *مداعبة *أحيانا مع آلات الأوبوا والفلوت وغيرهما من آلات النفخ التي اهتمت وتميزت بها الموسيقى الرحبانية عموما.


[YOUTUBE]umZaalkXc1I[/YOUTUBE]​ 

 عبقرية العمل إذاً تكمن أولا في هذا التوزيع الفريد ـ *لزياد الرحباني *على الأرجح ـ الذي أضاف للحن جماله الخاص وعطره الفريد وربطه ببيروت. وهنا لا نتحدث عن بيروت هذه التي نعرفها ولكن *بيروت الحرب الأهلية: *بيروت النار والبارود والدخان، بيروت القتلي والأشلاء والدماء! في هذه اللحظة المحمومة المسعورة بجنون الحرب والعنف والقتل، حيث لا صوت حقا سوى الصراخ ودوي القنابل وصفير الصواريخ، في هذه اللحظة تحديدا تأتي فيروز لبيروت ـ في تناقض صارخ ـ بأرق النغمات وأكثرها سلاما وسكونا! كان هذا في الحقيقة وجه آخر من وجوه العبقرية وراء هذا العمل: إنه ببساطة "*كونشرتو أرانجويز للجيتار والأوركسترا*" إحدى أعذب موسيقات العالم منذ وضعه المؤلف الأسباني *يواكين رودريجو *بالعام 1939!

ولماذا سماه رودريجو "كونشرتو أرانجويز"؟ ببساطة لأن هذه الموسيقى جاءته من وحي *حدائق وبساتين *القصر الملكي بمدينة أرانجويز الأسبانية! لكنها جرأة العبقرية ومغامرتها! هل يمكن أن تغني موسيقى الحدائق والأشجار والزهور لمدينة صارت ـ بالعكس تماما ـ مدينة الحرائق والأطلال والحطام؟ الإجابة كانت: لبيرووووت! 


[YOUTUBE]KzEFQW9CXGc[/YOUTUBE]

 (نسخة أخرى جديرة بالمشاهدة  مع القدير *نارسيسو يبيس *على ألة الجيتار)​ 

ظهرت على مدار العقود أغنيات كثيرة تستلهم هذه النغمات الساحرة ، إحداها لداليدا على سبيل المثال إحدى أكبر مطربات فرنسا. أما الطريف حقا فهو أن هذه الموسيقى هي نفسها أيضا لحن "*مونامور*" الشهير، أشهر أغنيات الحب بلا منازع في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين خاصة بعقدي السبعينات والثمانينات! 

ظهرت "مونامور" للمطرب الفرنسي ريشار أنطوني أولا بالعام 1967 وسرعان ما أصبحت من أشهر أغانيه، ثم غناها بعده كثيرون مثل القديرة *نانا موسكوري *بصوتها الساحر الذي أعطى الأغنية لا شك مزيدا من الشهرة حول العالم. 


[YOUTUBE]sERXZEM6sy8[/YOUTUBE]​ 

فيروز إذاً والرحبانية لم يكونوا فقط على وعي بهذه الكلاسيكية القديمة منذ نهاية الثلاثينات بل كانوا أيضا في لحظة تتوهج فيها "مونامور" أيضا كأيقونة جديدة للحب. من هنا فقد جاء التوريع مخالفا لتوزيع "مونامور" خاصة في هذا "*الدخول الصامت*" دون أية موسيقى. إنه *الألم *باختصار في أنبل وأرقى أشكاله، ما زال معطرا *بالحب *أيضا في أجمل وأشهر تعبيراته! 

لعل هذا هو بالضبط ما قصدته فيروز حين قالت "*أزهرت جراحي أزهرت*"! إنه حقا لقاء الجراح والزهور! 

بكل حال هي في النهاية لحظة أخرى من الجمال النادر، أهديها هذه المرة بكل التقدير والإعزاز لجميع الأحباء من *لبنان *الشقيق، حفظ الله بلادكم الجميلة واحة للحضارة في صحارينا العربية ومنارة للثقافة والفن والجمال كما عرفناها دائما وأحببناها دائما. 


______________________

* كلمات "لبيروت" الرائعة من تأليف الشاعر اللبناني *جوزيف حرب*، وقد صدرت الأغنية في العام 1983، بقلب الحرب الأهلية (1975-1990)، وهي فترة مؤلمة بتاريخ الرحبانية نظرا للخلاف الذي وقع حينها بين فيروز والرحابنة الكبار، مما يرجح أن وراء العمل *زياد الرحباني*، الابن، وليس عاصي أو منصور. 

* هناك أغنية أخرى قديمة، فرنسية أيضا، بعنوان "مونامور" للمطرب أندريه كلافو. صدرت هذه الأغنية بالعام 1958 وليس لها علاقة على الإطلاق ـ لا شكلا ولا مضمونا ـ بأغنيتنا الليلة. للتمييز بين الأغنيتين يشار عادة إلى أغنيتنا هنا باسم "*أرانجويز مونامور*".  

* الكونشرتو قالب كلاسيكي يتكون من ثلاث قطع موسيقية، تسمى "حركات"، وعادة ما تكون الحركة الثانية هي الحركة الرئيسية. كل ما ذكرناه بهذه الرسالة دون استثناء هو فقط الحركة الثانية من كونشرتو رودريجو الأشهر. لهواة الاستماع أقترح هذا الحفل للكونشرتو كاملا بحركاته الثلاث (مدته حوالي 25 دقيقة) حيث يلتقي "الشيخان" الجميلان *بيبي روميرو *عازفا للجيتار مع *رفاييل فروبك *قائدا للأوركسترا. 


​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2019)

*المطرب والملحن العراقي ... اسماعيل الفروةجي*

*تسأليني...ليش أحبج؟
اسأليني عن عذابي عن جنوني عن حنيني

الناس ما سألوا شمسهم ليش تنطيهم ضوه
الناس ما سألوا كمرهم ليش يجمعهم سوه

و من أغني أحب وحدج تسمعيني
و تسأليني ليش احبج...تسأليني

.................................................. .

تسأليني ليش أفرح من أشوفج...تسأليني
اسأليني ليش تدمع لو تشوفج مره عيني

عيوني من شافت عيونج..تعلمت معنى الحنين
و بسمه شفافج يا روحي فرحت قلبي الحزين

و صرتي أهلي و ناسي انتي و ياما عرفوني غريب
ياما عشت سنين عمري قلبي خالي بلا حبيب


و من أغني أحب وحدج تسمعيني
و تسأليني ليش احبج...تسأليني....تسأليني

[YOUTUBE]LpdN2p1BFQo[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2019)

*
كــــــل يـــــــــوم عــــــن حبـــــنا النــاس يســـألونـي
كـــــــــل يـــــــــوم ايذكـــــــرون اسمجــ ويبــجونــــــي
حــــــــــــرام انـــــــــي اتعـــــــذب وانتـــــي بعيــــدة
ميــــــفيـــــــد عمــــــــري بـــــــدونج لا مااريـــــــــدة

كفــــــــــاية دمــــــــوع
بعــــــد ما تكَــــــدر عيــــــــونـي
مليـــــــت اصبــــــر روحــــــــي وما نتــــلاـكَــــة
معقــــــولـــة لحضــــــني انتـــــي ما مشـــــتاكَـة
النــــــــاس تسأل عنــــج وانـــــي بحيــــــــرة
محــــــروكَــ بلـــــهفة كَلـــــــيــــبي
ونــــــــار الغيــــــــــــــــــره

اريـــــــــــــــــد انعــــــــــــــــود
وبكَــربــــــج يشـــــــــــــوفــونــــي
مشــــــــتاكَــ
لنــــــــــــور عيـــــــــونـــي حبيـــــبة قــــــلبي اغلــى انســــــانة
مشــــتاكَـــ
لجــــــــــــــــرحتـــــ قــــــــــلبـــــيــ هم زعـــــــــلانــــة
حـــــــــــــرام انــــــــــــــــي اتعــــــذب وانتـــــي بعيـــــدة
ميــــــــفيـــــــد عمـــــــــري بــدونـــــــج لا مـــــاأريــــــدة
كفــــــــــاية دمــــــــوع
بعــــــد ما تكَــــــدر عيــــــــونـي




اســـــــماعيـل الفـــــــــــروجــي
*تذكـــــــــــريــــــــن*
*

[YOUTUBE]npH2i_fmwEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (8 فبراير 2019)

*الراعي الوحيد*
Einsamer Hirte​
يأخذنا الحديث عن "مونامور" إلى الحديث أيضا عن شقيقتها "الراعي الوحيد"، وهي مقطوعة أخرى طالما خلط الناس بينها وبين "مونامور" خاصة في بلادنا العربية. قد يتشابه الإحساس حقا بين المقطوعتين، لكن "الراعي الوحيد" هي بالتأكيد رائعة أخرى لا علاقة لها على الإطلاق بكونشرتو رودويجو أو ما عُرف لاحقا بموسيقى مونامور.


[YOUTUBE]0Wv3Ya9nskA[/YOUTUBE]​

*الراعي الوحيد *(Einsamer Hirte) من مؤلفات الموسيقى الألماني الشهير "*جيمس لاست*" (1929-2015)، كتبها بالعام 1977 لتؤديها فرقته الخاصة التي كانت أيضا إحدى أشهر وأكبر الفرق بأوروبا في ذلك الوقت. لكن لاست التقى عندئذ بموسيقي شاب من رومانيا يعزف آلة نادرة الظهور قام هو بنفسه بتطويرها هي "البانفلوت". عندما استمع لاست إلى "*جيورجي زامفير*" لم ينبهر فقط بآداء زامفير وإحساسه بل قرر أيضا أن يهديه مقطوعته الجديدة "الراعي الوحيد". هكذا ولدت بعالمنا إحدى أرق وأعذب الموسيقات التي سرعان ما أصبحت أشهر ما قدم لاست من مؤلفات وأيضا أشهر ما قدم زامفير من معزوفات على آلته الساحرة! 


[YOUTUBE]Yg_Cz8AdMaI[/YOUTUBE]​ 

طاف لاست وزامفير معا بمقطوعتهما الجديدة في كل مكان ووقع الجميع فورا في غرامها. من النادر أن تقابل اليوم إنسانا على الأرض لم يستمع من قبل لهذه الموسيقى. ولكن مضت السنين. أربعون عاما مضت تغير خلالها العالم وتفرق الأحباء. ذهب لاست، وأما زامفير فقد أصبح شيخا كبيرا يعيش بعيدا عن الأضواء في مسقط رأسه برومانيا. ولكن، وبعد أربعين عاما تقريبا، يأتي موسيقي آخر رائع هو "أدريه ريئو" بفرقته إلى رومانيا ويسأل عن زامفير: هل يمكن يا سيدي أن تشارك معنا بهذا الحفل؟ ما زلنا نحب سماع الراعي الوحيد! 


[YOUTUBE]mczwsV-Wz-Q[/YOUTUBE]​ 

لكن دموعا كثيرة ذرفت بهذا الحفل! هل هو الحنين والذكريات التي ارتبطت داخلنا بهذا النغم الجميل؟ هل هو التقدير والإعزاز لهذا المبدع الذي طالما أزهرت موسيقاه بوجداننا وها هو ذا اليوم يعود ليصدح ويتألق ويتوهج فنتوهج معه؟ أم هو الانبهار أمام الموسيقى ذاتها، أمام هذا الجمال الذي يبدو خالدا لا تغيره السنين أو تأخذ أبدا من سحره وبريقه؟ ربما كل ذلك معا هو ما ذرفت لأجله الدموع! 

لكنها لا شك رشفة أخرى من الجمال الباهر العذب الذي أتانا مباشرة من بحر الجمال الإلهي نبع كل جمال وكل إبداع في الوجود! أهديها للأحباء جميعا، مع إهداء خاص للأم الغالية *كاندي شوب *لعلها بكل خير، للأم الغالية *أمـة *التي نفتقدها دائما، وللأستاذ الكبير *ماران آثا *صاحب الأفضال الكبيرة والمناقب الجميلة التي لم نجد أبدا الفرصة من قبل لشكره عليها. على المحبة دائما نلتقي. 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 فبراير 2019)

https://youtu.be/ZxEazBfPVFg

بمناسبة عيد الحب أحط لكم الاغنيه دى يا رب تفتح

خادم المقطوعات و الموسيقى و الأغاني الى بتحطها من الحجات الى بعشقها و اعتقد اى حد يعشقها لانها بتعزف على اوطار القلب مباشرتا 
افتكر و انا طفله نونو وماما تشغلها كنت اجرى اجيب الهرمونيكا بتاعتى و اعمل نفسى بعزف زيه و أقوم محركه ايدى برعشه زى ما بيعمل علشان يزبزب الصوت ههههههه و ماما كانت تضحك ...

لكن كلامك طبعا يبين انك مفيش حاجه بتعدى عليها من فوق كدا ...انت بتتعمقً فى كل شىء 
بسم الصليب عليك ههههههه 
ربنا يحميك 
و كل سنه و الكل فى حضن الرب و منبع الحب


----------



## خادم البتول (15 فبراير 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> https://youtu.be/ZxEazBfPVFg
> 
> بمناسبة عيد الحب أحط لكم الاغنيه دى يا رب تفتح
> 
> ...




ذكريات جميلة يا دودو 

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا صديقتي الطيبة وأشكرك على الأغنية الرائعة وأيضا على الكلمات الكريمة. دعكِ من مسألة التعمق وحتى الاختيارات الموسيقية والغنائية، كلها أمور نسبية. أعتقد أن المهم حقا هو المحبة التي نضعها في رسائلنا وفي كل ما نفعل. أعتقد بقدر وجود المحبة الحقيقية في أية رسالة بقدر ما تكون جاذبيتها وقدرتها على الوصول إلى الآخرين والتواصل معهم. تقول *الأم تريزا *في عبارة مأثورة: We do no great things; only small things with great love.

نحن لا نفعل أشياء عظيمة، فقط أشياء صغيرة ولكن بحب عظيم! أو بعبارة أخرى: ما نراه عظيما هو في الحقيقة بسيط جدا، العظمة التي نشعرها هي في الحقيقة عظمة الحب الذي وضعناه فيه!
​فإذا كانت المحبة حقا هي المعيار فأنا بالتالي ما زلت بالعكس أتعلم *منك *ومن رسائلك يا صديقتي ورسائل الكثيرين هنا! 

فلانتاين سعيد مشرق دافئ لك وجميع الأحباء. أهديكِ بدوري أغنية من أجمل وأشهر أغنيات الحب على الإطلاق، من أعمال فقيد الموسيقى الراحل الكبير *جيمس هورنر* وآداء القديرة *سيلين ديون *(من حفل "بافاروتي والأصدقاء" أحد أفضل الحفلات المبكرة لهذه الأغنية حيث كانت ما تزال آنذاك "النشيد الوطني" في مملكة المحبين والعشاق). 


[YOUTUBE]Ekrb1-u4cio[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2019)

الأغنية دى اشتهرت مع فلم تيتنك 
انا مسمياها أغنيه تايتانك  الفلم دا دخلته سنيما بتاع ظ¤ مرات هههههه
اشكرك على الأغنية الجميله و الزكرايات الحلوه 

اهدلكم بئا الاغنيه دى  
https://youtu.be/hrcYKMFOaf8


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الأغنية دى اشتهرت مع فلم تيتنك
> انا مسمياها أغنيه تايتانك  الفلم دا دخلته سنيما بتاع ظ¤ مرات هههههه
> اشكرك على الأغنية الجميله و الزكرايات الحلوه
> 
> ...






*يا حبو ...*

*هذه واحدة من اشهر اغاني انكلبرت هامبوردنك*

*ميرسي كتير على ذوقك الحلو *


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2019)

*اهدي لكم اغنية اوراق  الخريف (  **autumn leaves   )*
*غناء : فرنك سيناترا*

*[YOUTUBE]qhjAD2143y0[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2019)

*كلمات ...
للشاعر : نزار قباني
غناء : ماجدة الرومي

يُسمعني حـينَ يراقصُني    كلماتٍ ليست كالكلمات
يغمرني من تحـتِ ذراعي    يزرعني في إحدى الغيمات
والمطـرُ الأسـودُ في عيني    يتساقـطُ زخاتٍ زخات
يحملـني معـهُ يحملـني    لمسـاءٍ ورديِ الشُـرفـات
وأنا كالطفلـةِ في يـدهِ    كالريشةِ تحملها النسمـات
يحمـلُ لي سبعـةَ أقمـارٍ    بيديـهِ وحُزمـةَ أغنيـات
يهديني شمسـاً يهـديني    صيفاً وقطيـعَ سنونوَّات
يخـبرني أني تحفتـهُ    وأساوي آلافَ النجمات
وبأنـي كنـزٌ وبأني        أجملُ ما شاهدَ من لوحات
يروي أشيـاءَ تدوخـني    تنسيني المرقصَ والخطوات
كلماتٍ تقلـبُ تاريخي    تجعلني امرأةً في لحظـات
يبني لي قصـراً من وهـمٍ    لا أسكنُ فيهِ سوى لحظات
**وأعودُ.. أعودُ لطـاولـتي    لا شيء معي إلا كلمات*

*[YOUTUBE]4csDpJtsBLw[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## خادم البتول (14 مارس 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اهدلكم بئا الاغنيه دى
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hrcYKMFOaf8[/YOUTUBE]​


 

أغنية رائعة يا بيبو، وصوت إنجلبرت صوت قوي رجولي ثري ومتمكن، من طبقة صوت توم جونز ومات مونرو وغيرهم من أصوات الزمن الجميل! بالنسبة لي شخصيا دي بالضبط نوعية الأغنيات اللي أحب اسمعها بالذات على الطريق أثناء السفر (باستثناء أغاني الجاز والبلوز طبعا):






​ 


شخصيا أعشق السفر خاصة ليلا، وخاصة خاصة إذا كانت تمطر!
هكذا يبدو المنظر من داخل السيارة: ​ 



​ 

فهو ده بالضبط الجو ودي الحالة اللي تسمعي فيها الأغنية دي! تخيلي نفسك هنا ـ وانسي العالم كله وراكي ـ واسمعي بقا الأغنية!  أشكرك يا قمرتنا على اللحظة الجميلة والاختيار الراقي والذوق الرائع. 

* * *​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الأغنية دى اشتهرت مع فلم تيتنك
> انا مسمياها أغنيه تايتانك  الفلم دا دخلته سنيما بتاع ظ¤ مرات هههههه
> اشكرك على الأغنية الجميله و الزكرايات الحلوه


 
الأغنية هي فعلا أغنية فيلم تيتانيك. أما قصتها فمن العجيب أن هذه الأغنية خرجت للنور أصلا!  عندما أخبر *جيمس هورنر *مخرج الفيلم (العبقري *جيمس كاميرون*) أنه ينوي وضع أغنية للفيلم *رفض *كاميرون الفكرة تماما، *حتى من حيث المبدأ*! وطبعا إذا رفض المخرج الفكرة ـ خاصة إذا كان مخرجا بحجم كاميرون ـ فإن هذا يكفي تماما لنسيان الأمر. لكن هورنر ـ العبقري بدوره ـ أصر على تنفيذ الأغنية! ذهب فاتصل بسيلين سرا وطلب منها الحضور، ولكن عندما حضرت سيلين إلى الأستوديو وسمعت الأغنية *رفضتها *أيضا! يبدو أن صوت هورنر ـ فيما تروي سيلين ـ لم يكن جميلا!  

بالفعل مالت سيلين على مدير أعمالها قائلة أنها لا تريد غناءها، فهمس بدوره في حرج: لا تغنيها إذاً، ولكن هذه مجرد تجربة وقد حضرنا بالفعل! هكذا على مضض دخلت سيلين أخيرا إلى غرفة التسجيل بصحبة البيانو فقط وبدأت الغناء. وهنا تحكي سيلين بنفسها: عندما انتهيت من الغناء في ذلك اليوم نظرت إلى مَن حولي ففوجئت بالدموع تتلألأ في عيون الجميع! أدركت فقط عندئذ أنني كنت مخطئة تماما بشأن هذه الأغنية! 

أخيرا أخذ هورنر هذه التجربة إلى كاميرون وطلب منه أن يسمعها. جلس كاميرون يسمع وأنصت جيدا، حتى انتهت الأغنية فظل صامتا ثابتا كأنه مسحور! في النهاية أفاق كاميرون فلم يسأل إلا سؤالا واحدا: مين دي اللي بتغني؟ دي سيلين دي؟ 





فهكذا يا صديقتي ولدت هذه الأغنية أخيرا، التي لم تحصد فقط *أوسكار أفضل أغنية *وغيرها من عشرات الجوائز ولكنها أيضا سرعان ما صارت ـ حسب الإحصاءات ـ *الأغنية الأكثر مبيعا والأكثر سماعا في كل تاريخ الغناء *حول العالم! وحكمتك يا رب! 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 مارس 2019)

*ليل يابو الليالي*
​
هوانا اليوم مصري، نوبي صعيدي أصيل!  *ليل يابو الليالي*: العنوان نفسه يثير الدهشة! *أبو الليالي؟* منذ طفولتي وأنا أتعجب من هذه الصورة الفريدة! التعبير فلكلوري قديم لا نعرف أول مَن جاء به، ولكن ماذا كان يقصد هذا الشاعر الفذ حقا؟ هل كان يهيم عشقا بالليل حتى وصفه بهذ الوصف؟ أم كان بالأحرى يقصد أن الليل طويل عليه ـ طويل جدا: أبو الليالي ـ حتى أنه يقول بعدها "ما له نهار"؟ 

أما الصوت الذي جاءنا بها أولا من الجنوب فهو خشن أجش كصوت مطربي الجاز الزنوج (موسيقى الجاز اخترعها الزنوج الأمريكيون أصلا، وكأن هذه الخشونة فيما يبدو هي صوت أفريقيا المميز التي جاء الجميع منها). رغم ذلك تتوارى خلف خشونة الصوت عذوبة هائلة وشجن جميل وقع المصريون جميعا في غرامه وسرعان ما أصبح "*البحر أبو جريشة*" وأغانيه *النوبية *الأصيلة ـ بطعم *سواحلي *مميز ـ في كل بيت أو على الأقل في كل شارع تقريبا بنهاية السبعينات! 


[YOUTUBE]iKnkjncyut4[/YOUTUBE]​

لكن "الليل أبو الليالي" لم يكن بالطبع حكرا على البحر الطيب، فهناك في "الصعيد الجواني" كان يقبع أيضا أسد أخر ونجم من نجوم ذلك الزمان هو الشهير بل العالمي الفنان "*الريس متقال*"*.* أما نسخة متقال ـ كما هو واضح ـ فقد جاءت أقرب إلى الأصل: جاءت حرفيا *بترابها وطينها ووحلها*! متقال ـ كعهده ـ لم يغير تقريبا أي شيء، لم يتجمل أو يحاول أو حتى يفكر بالأمر. أضاف فقط بعض الكلمات هنا وبعض النغمات هناك ثم انطلق راقصا بربابته الشهيرة! مع ذلك في باريس ـ حتى قبل القاهرة ـ لم يستطع الفرنسيون منع أنفسهم من التمايل والرقص على هذا الإيقاع البديع ـ رغم كل ترابه وطينه ووحله... أو ربما بسبب ذلك تحديدا! 


[YOUTUBE]KQpDnWNBehg[/YOUTUBE] 


*  ليل يا بو الليالي 
ليلك ما له نهار
الله ليل يا بو الليالي
ليلك ما له نهار *​ 
حتى في نسخها الأحدث ـ بأصوات الأبناء والأحفاد ـ ما زالت نغمة "الليل ألو الليالي" البهيجة تطربنا وتمتعنا وتراقصنا! 


[YOUTUBE]4bWCqNg1zXw[/YOUTUBE]​ 

هوانا الليلة إذاً مصري، نوبي صعيدي أصيل!  تغيير بسيط في المزاج أتمنى أن يعطر ليلتكم ببعض السرور والبهجة من هذا الفن القديم الجديد، مع إهداء خاص *لجميع الأمهات والأخوات *في منتدى الكنيسة بمناسبة عيد الأم الذي نحتفل به اليوم في المحروسة ـ كذلك *لأستاذنا الحبيب روك *بمناسبة عيد ميلاده السعيد، عذرا لم أنتبه لذلك إلا الآن فقط ـ كل عام والجميع بألف خير وبركة ومسرة. 


​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 مارس 2019)

http://www.yanni.com/news?n_id=1709
موسيقى العازف العالمي yanni والاوكسترا الشهيرة بتاعته من تأليفه عندكم في مصر عام 2018 عند اهرام الجيزة


----------



## خادم البتول (28 مارس 2019)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> http://www.yanni.com/news?n_id=1709
> موسيقى العازف العالمي yanni والاوكسترا الشهيرة بتاعته من تأليفه عندكم في مصر عام 2018 عند اهرام الجيزة


 

مفاجأة جميلة حضورك ومشاركتك هنا يا نعومتنا الغالية!  لاحظت أنك وضعتِ الفيديو بموضوع آخر مستقل ولكن لا بأس ـ كما يقول الكتاب: «المزمار والعود يطيّبان اللحن، لكن اللسان العذب فوق كليهما».  بالإضافة إلى أن "يني" يستحق بالتأكيد موضوعا مستقلا. على أي حال ما دام لديكِ هذا الذوق الرفيع نتمنى أن نراكِ هنا كثيرا، مع حبو وباول وقبلهما كان كريست وغيرهم من الفرسان والأميرات الذين تعطر هذا الموضوع دائما ـ والمنتدى كله ـ بحضورهم ومحبتهم وبكل هذه الزهور التي اختاروها لأجلنا من حدائق الغناء والموسيقى والفن عموما. 

أشكرك كثيرا على الاهتمام بحفل مصر، كما أهديكِ بدوري هذه المقطوعة من أجمل حفلات "يني" على الإطلاق ـ في تقديري المتواضع ـ حفل لاس فيجاس (2004 - إصدار 2006):


[YOUTUBE]tKVzm0SBYtQ[/YOUTUBE]​

مقطوعتان منفصلتان اعتاد "يني" أن يقدمهما معا هكذا: الأولى هي Prelude (مقدمة) وفيها تظهر ألة الـ"دودوك" الأرمينية القديمة في حوار رائع مع الكمان، والثانية Nostalgia (حنين) التي تبدأ بدخول البيانو. تأملي فضلا موسيقى المقدمة وروحها الشرقية الساحرة خاصة في صولو الكمان ـ أداء القدير صامويل يرفنيان ـ ثم تأملي "القفلة الحرّاقة" وكيف انتهت أخيرا كل هذه الملحمة بنغمة طوييييييلة جدا لا يمكن أبدا ضبطها هكذا إلا مع "يني" فقط وفرقته الأسطورية!  

زهرة خاصة لأجل *نعومة *الغالية حبيبتنا وحبيبة المسيح، أتمنى أن تعجبك، مع شكري مرة أخرى وفي انتظار مشاركاتك الحلوة دائما.

​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 أبريل 2019)

خادم البتول قال:


> مفاجأة جميلة حضورك ومشاركتك هنا يا نعومتنا الغالية!  لاحظت أنك وضعتِ الفيديو بموضوع آخر مستقل ولكن لا بأس ـ كما يقول الكتاب: «المزمار والعود يطيّبان اللحن، لكن اللسان العذب فوق كليهما».  بالإضافة إلى أن "يني" يستحق بالتأكيد موضوعا مستقلا. على أي حال ما دام لديكِ هذا الذوق الرفيع نتمنى أن نراكِ هنا كثيرا، مع حبو وباول وقبلهما كان كريست وغيرهم من الفرسان والأميرات الذين تعطر هذا الموضوع دائما ـ والمنتدى كله ـ بحضورهم ومحبتهم وبكل هذه الزهور التي اختاروها لأجلنا من حدائق الغناء والموسيقى والفن عموما.
> 
> أشكرك كثيرا على الاهتمام بحفل مصر، كما أهديكِ بدوري هذه المقطوعة من أجمل حفلات "يني" على الإطلاق ـ في تقديري المتواضع ـ حفل لاس فيجاس (2004 - إصدار 2006):
> 
> ...


اشكرك شكراً جزيلاً يا اخي المبارك خادم البتول
[YOUTUBE]yCwFD6Jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 أبريل 2019)

*اهديك اخي المبارك خادم البتول معزوفة it's time to say goodbye*

[YOUTUBE]4L_yCwFD6Jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أبريل 2019)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> اشكرك شكراً جزيلاً يا اخي المبارك خادم البتول




[FONT=&quot]يا سلام على الذوق الرفيع والفيديو البديع! شفتي مش قلتلك؟  اختيارك كما توقعت جاء رائعا! حتى الفيديو جاء ممتازا من جميع النواحي! أشكرك يا سيدتي الجميلة على هذه الهدية الجميلة. أنا بالمناسبة أحب "سارة" كثيرا لأنها من الأصوات التي غنت "*آفي ماريا*" ولها بالتالي تمثال خاص هنا في حدائق البتول! 

​ 
[FONT=&quot][YOUTUBE]Ji7jJU8RUDo[/YOUTUBE]​​​ 
[FONT=&quot]
المهم يا أستاذة ـ وقد ثبت جمال الذوق وحسن الاختيار ـ المهم أن تستمر المشاركة، فأخوتك في هذا الركن من العالم في "*جفاف فني*" بل في "*مجاعة جمالية*"!  شاركي ـ وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير والثواب ـ ولو *بكسرة فـن *كل أسبوع أو أسبوعين، كما أفعل، و«قليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع» كما تقول الحكمة القديمة. أشكرك مرة ثانية يا *نعومة الغالية *ربنا يباركك وفي انتظار مفاجأتك القادمة.  ​


​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أبريل 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]
يا ســـــالمة *​

[FONT=&quot]قطعة من السكر تركها لنا فنان فريد في لونه مختلف في آدائه، صوت الجبل *فهـد بـلّان *الذي كان هو نفسه أيضا قطعة من السكر! أفضل حفلات "سالمة" لدينا هو هذا الحفل من تونس ـ منتصف السبعينات ـ حيث كان بلان في حالة رائعة ــ بمنديله الشهير وبساطته الجميلة وضحكاته ورقصاته وكل ما يفعل! أما الجمهور فلا أروع في حضوره وتفاعله، حتى أن بلان نفسه فوجئ كما نرى في الكوبليه الثاني بقوة ردهم عليه: هوو هوو هووو! ​​ 
[FONT=&quot]بعيني أنا شفت البنية سارحة​
[FONT=&quot](هوو هوو هووو)​
[FONT=&quot]لحظ المها ترمي السهام الجارحة​
[FONT=&quot]وتداوي بالنظرات جرح البارحة​
[FONT=&quot]وتبعد عن المجروح وهي هايمة​
[FONT=&quot]يا سالمة .. يا سالمة[/FONT]


 [YOUTUBE]I1og5Wx6kcw[/YOUTUBE]​

 [FONT=&quot]*فهد بلان *(1933-1997) نجم سوري أضاء سماء الشرق بالبهجة والظرف والملاحة ـ ناهيك عن الكرم والتواضع وطيبة القلب ـ منذ نهاية الستينات. "يا سالمة" هي إحدى أجمل أغنياته مع *عبد الفتاح سكر* الملحن الذي صنع أولا شهرته بسوريا، بأغنيات مثل "يا سالمة" و"اشرح لها" وغيرها. أما بالقاهرة فقد لحن له *فريد الأطرش *شخصيا ـ من كلمات *صلاح جاهين *شخصيا ـ أغنيته الشهيرة "ماقدرش على كده" فكانت أيضا إحدى علاماته، كما قدم له الساحر *خالد الأمير *لحنا شهيرا آخر هو أغنية "الحصان" التي لا تقل بالتأكيد لطفا وظرفا عن بقية أعماله ــ خاصة عندما رقص الحصان! نعم، حتى الحصان كان يرقص في زمن الفن الجميل! [/FONT]​
    [FONT=&quot]رقص الحصان على دقة قلبنا​​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ورقصنا احنا كمان .. غنينا لحبنا​​[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]الحقيقة الحقيقة أنا اتسلطنت! بقول ناخد الحصان كمان فوق البيعة عشان خاطر الحبايب! [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][YOUTUBE]RFR9sSlPQPo[/YOUTUBE]​​ [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]إلى الغاليات *كانــدي وكلدانيــة *كل عام وأنتما بكل خير وصحة وسعادة، إلى شركائي النشطين حاليا على خشبة هذا المسرح نعومة وحبو وباول، وإلى كل السمّيعة كبارا وصغارا من عشاق الفن الجميل. [/FONT]​ 
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أبريل 2019)

خادم البتول قال:


> [FONT=&quot].........................
> 
> المهم يا أستاذة ـ وقد ثبت جمال الذوق وحسن الاختيار ـ المهم أن تستمر المشاركة، فأخوتك في هذا الركن من العالم في "*جفاف فني*" بل في "*مجاعة جمالية*"!  شاركي ـ وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير والثواب ـ ولو *بكسرة فـن *كل أسبوع أو أسبوعين، كما أفعل، و«قليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع» كما تقول الحكمة القديمة. أشكرك مرة ثانية يا *نعومة الغالية *ربنا يباركك وفي انتظار مفاجأتك القادمة.  ​​







هذا ما كنت أخشي منه فعلا!!

لا يا أمي ويا كل أخوتي: "هذا الركن من العالم" أقصد بها عادة "*المنطقة العربية*" أو "*العالم العربي*"، ليس "المنتدى" بالتحديد طبعا! "أخوتك في هذا الركن من العالم" لأنني أرى المنتدى عالميا لا محليا. أما المنتدى نفسه فبالعكس: مشعل للنور والجمال، ليس بأهله ـ بمعظمهم على الأقل ـ أي جفاف أبدا أو مجاعة، حاشا، هؤلاء بالعكس في حالة تخمة فيما أعتقد! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




على أي حال أعتذر عن إساءة التعبير، أنا بالعكس "الجائع الفقير" عند أبواب الكرام وموائد أهل الفن والجمال، كما لزم أيضا التوضيح هنا في العام حتى يتبين المقصود للجميع، مع شكري وتقديري للمتابعة والملاحظة الكريمة. 

​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أبريل 2019)

*أغنية : لا تخليني أتعلّق بيك*
*غناء : المطرب العراقي قاسم السلطان*

*لاتخليني اتعلق بيك .. اتركني الله يخليك
كَلبي ملوع شايف كلشي
مجبور ابعد عنك وامشي
ماريد وداعي يبجيك
ماريد وداعي يبجيك
~ ~
صدكَني محتاجك اني
بس ما اريد بيوم تعاني
خليني عايش بأحزاني
وما ارضى لحبي يأذيك
~ ~
بيني وبينك فرق هواي
عمري معدي وعمرك جاي
شتتصور اكَدر ارضيك
~ ~
تصورني حلم وما شفته
تصورني عمر وما عشته
طيف ومر بليلة سكته
ومن ابعد بعدي ينسيك*
*
*
*[YOUTUBE]eQHaS6eN7jY[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2019)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> [YOUTUBE]4L_yCwFD6Jo[/YOUTUBE]



اختيار رائع يا جميل ... اشكرك على مشاركتنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2019)

=Teal][FONT=&quot]
يا ســـــالمة [/B]

[FONT=&quot]قطعة من السكر تركها لنا فنان فريد في لونه مختلف في آدائه، صوت الجبل *فهـد بـلّان *الذي كان هو نفسه أيضا قطعة من السكر! أفضل حفلات "سالمة" لدينا هو الحفل من تونس ـ منتصف السبعينات ـ حيث كان بلان في حالة رائعة ــ بمنديله الشهير وبساطته الجميلة وضحكاته ورقصاته وكل ما يفعل! أما الجمهور فلا أروع في حضوره وتفاعله، حتى أن بلان نفسه فوجئ كما نرى في الكوبليه الثاني بقوة ردهم عليه: هوو هوو هووو! [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]بعيني أنا شفت البنية سارحة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](هوو هوو هووو)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لحظ المها ترمي السهام الجارحة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتداوي بالنظرات جرح البارحة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتبعد عن المجروح وهي هايمة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يا سالمة .. يا سالمة[/FONT]


 [YOUTUBE]I1og5Wx6kcw[/YOUTUBE]​

 [FONT=&quot]*فهد بلان *(1933-1997) نجم سوري أIZE]
​

    [FONT=&quot]رقص الحصان على دقة قلبنا​​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ورقصنا احنا كمان .. غنينا لحبنا​​[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]الحقيقة الحقيقة أنا اتسلطنت! بقول ناخد الحصان كمان فوق البيعة عشان خاطر الحبايب! [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][YOUTUBE]RFR9sSlPQPo[/YOUTUBE]​​ [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]إلى الغاليات *كانــدي وكلدانيــة *كل عام وأنتما بكل خير وصحة وسعادة، إلى شركائي النشطين حاليا على خشبة هذا المسرح نعومة وحبو وباول، وإلى كل السمّيعة كبارا وصغارا من عشاق الفن الجميل. [/QUOTE]

الفيديو الاول سالمه. ... رائع و بتفرج على الشعب و البدل  و هو نفسه على قولك كله على بعضه سكر 
اشكرك على  الجمال و التشجيع الى بتعمله فى الموضوع دا للكل​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2019)

paul iraqe قال:


> *أغنية : لا تخليني أتعلّق بيك*
> *غناء : المطرب العراقي قاسم السلطان*
> 
> *لاتخليني اتعلق بيك .. اتركني الله يخليك
> ...


بأول  يسلام على  المزاج العالى 
اشكرك على مشاركتنا بالأغنية الجميله الرومانسية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2019)

جتلكوا بئا بالفلكلور الجميل 
و من اجمل الحجات الى متقدرش تمسك وسطك و نفسك لما تسمعها و لازم هتتنطط و تغنى و ترقص معاها 
الليله الكبيرة 
https://youtu.be/r4SyIkPplDY


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 أبريل 2019)

*اهديكم اغنية كاظم الساهر ومغنية الاوبرا سارة برايتون (the war is over*

[YOUTUBE]QPq1-bYH1Is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أبريل 2019)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> [YOUTUBE]QPq1-bYH1Is[/YOUTUBE]




أشكرك على هذه المفاجأة *الكبيرة *فعلا.. لأن رغم اعتزازي بالاثنين ـ سارة والقيصر ـ لم أكن *حتى أعرف *أنهما اجتمعا معا في أغنية واحدة! فعلا لم أصدق عيني ـ مع أنني لا أتابع بالتأكيد كل شيء خاصة مؤخرا! لكن صحيح "يموت المعلّم ولا يتعلم" كما يقول المثل!  

الأغنية أيضا جميلة يا نعومة! أشكرك يا صديقتي الغالية وسعيد جدا بحضورك وبهذه المشاركة بالذات. 




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جتلكوا بئا بالفلكلور الجميل
> و من اجمل الحجات الى متقدرش تمسك وسطك و نفسك لما تسمعها و لازم هتتنطط و تغنى و ترقص معاها
> الليله الكبيرة
> https://youtu.be/r4SyIkPplDY




*أولا *اختيار طبعا ممتاز!  روعة! الليلة الكبيرة عمل تاريخي  وراه "أساتذة" كبار جدا وموسيقى دخلت لا شك في تكوين وجداننا المصري وربما العربي  كله! تسلم إيدك وذوقك يا جميل! 

*ثانيا *الليلة الكبيرة ـ لعلمك ـ  كانت أصلا عندي في البروجرام! ابعتي لي بالتالي فورا تليفون "مدير أعمالك"  يا هانم لأن احنا لازم ننسق الشغل وإلا كده ح نقطـّع على بعض.. معلش، أرزاق ما  قلناش حاجة بس أنا عندي أرتيست شقيانين وآلاتيـّه وبيوت مفتوحة.. الكلام ده  ما يرضيش ربنا! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*ثالثا *وأخيرا: انتي ليه بتجيبي "رابط" كل مرة؟  ممكن ـ يعني من غير حساسة ـ ممكن تتعلمي تجيبي فيديون زي اخواتك؟ عايزين  شاشة كده وياريت كمان شوية ألوان وداكور واسكسوار.. عشان ده *مرسح *هنا ده يا  مودام مش موسوعة! ح نقضيها روابط؟! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(يمسّيكي بالخير بقا يا شقشق  ـ حبيبتنا الدكتورة شقاوة اللي علمتني أجيب فيديو إزاي! إييييييييييه دنيا!)


على  أي حال ده مجرد مزاح طبعا. أشكرك يا قمر على رسايلك ـ حتى لو كانت مجرد  روابط  ـ وأما موضوع التشجيع فبالعكس: أنا شايف إنك *انتي *يا حبو اللي بتشجعي  الجميع هنا ربنا يباركك. بالمناسبة لا داعي طبعا لأي تعليق أو كلمات كل  مرة. تشجيعنا  حقا هو مشاركتك معنا أيضا بما تحبين، ومجرد حضورك وحضور الأحباء يكفينا  تماما.

سأعود ان شاء الرب لاحقا بتعليق آخر على رسالتك دي وعلى "الليلة الكبيرة" عموما، فحتى لقاء.  
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 أبريل 2019)

*اهديكم موسيقى العازف الشهير كارلوس مونتانا*

[YOUTUBE]2gnzJuojJy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 أبريل 2019)

*شاهدوا ما اروع موسيقى فيلم اخر رجال الموهيكانز*

[YOUTUBE]tp_Zew7vtR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2019)

ان راح منك يا عين 
هيروح من قلبى فين 
ده القلب يحب مره 
ميحبش مرتين
   الحب اللى فى قلوبنا 
الناس فاكرينه ايه 
ده شاغلنا مهما تبنا 
ولا حلفنا عليه
  ومهما بعدنا عنه 
نسيانه اقوى منه 
وتخافى ليه يا عين 
هيروح من قلبى فين 
ده القلب يحب مره 
ميحبش مرتين 
وحياة اللى جرالى
  وياه من غير ميعاد 
لأسهره الليالى 
وأحرمه البعاد 
واطفى بناره نارى 
واخلص منه تارى
 وتخافى ليه يا عين
  هيروح من قلبى فين
  ده القلب يحب مره 
ميحبش مرتين
    ان راح منك يا عين 
هيروح من قلبى فين 
ده القلب يحب مره ميحبش مرتين


[YOUTUBE]VwHbAkTUjvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2019)

شريفة فاضل - لما راح الصبر
 ...
 كلمات: مجدي نجيب
 ألحان: منير مراد
 ....
 لما راح الصبر منه 
 جانا يسأل عن دوا
 قالى شوفى أحلى عمر 
 أحلى عمر نكون سوا
 ******
 دبت غيرة و حيرة مرة و ليلى أطول من سنه
 قالى مالك قلت بأحلم بس ليلة بالهنا
 آه بالفرحه يداوينى 
 وآه بعيونى يغطينى 
 و آه و بخاطره هايجينى 
 وآه و بشوقه يهنينى
 و آه م الصبر و آه
 *******
 شفت فرحة فوق شفايفى تشكى دمعى اللى إشتكى
 قلت يا حبايبى البعد تانى البعد تانى ليه بقى
 آه يا أبو ضحكة نسايه
 و آه يا ونيسى فى سهرايه
 و آه لو تقطف نسماية 
 آه من الشوق اللى معايا 
 و آه م الصبر و آه
 ******
 لما راح الصبر منه 
 جانا يسأل عن دوا
 قالى شوفى أحلى عمر 
 أحلى عمر نكون سوا
 آه من حيرتى و تعذيبى


[YOUTUBE]EHgMgKHoKS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2019)

جبتلكم اغنية عاصي الحلاني 
من اسمعها اتذكر اهالينا واحبابنا 
من هاجرو وتركو بيوتهم 
اوقات حزينة مرت عليها زمن


واني مارق مريت .. جنب ابواب البيت 
بيت اللي كانو سكانوا .. 
عابوابه دقيت .. ما في حد لقيت 
ردو عليا حيطانوا .. 
قالو لي ما نسيت .. قلتلهم حنيت  
قلتلهم حنيت يا ويلي .. للضحكات اللي كانو
يا بيتهم مين قال قادر انساهم ..
شو عنت ع البال فرحة ما القاهم ..
من بعد الفرقا .. ما لقيت الملقا 
وقلبي من الحرقه يا ويلي .. يبكي ع ماضي زمانه
يا بيت الأحباب الغربه هدتني
بعد سنين غياب .. حجارك عرفتني 
هجراني طول .. والعمر اتحول 
والحب الأول يا ويلي .. ما اصعب نسيانه

مااعرف شلون انزلة الفيديو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcCp4LmROmY​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أبريل 2019)

خادم البتول قال:


> *أولا *اختيار طبعا ممتاز!  روعة! الليلة الكبيرة عمل تاريخي  وراه "أساتذة" كبار جدا وموسيقى دخلت لا شك في تكوين وجداننا المصري وربما العربي  كله! تسلم إيدك وذوقك يا جميل!
> 
> *ثانيا *الليلة الكبيرة ـ لعلمك ـ  كانت أصلا عندي في البروجرام! ابعتي لي بالتالي فورا تليفون "مدير أعمالك"  يا هانم لأن احنا لازم ننسق الشغل وإلا كده ح نقطـّع على بعض.. معلش، أرزاق ما  قلناش حاجة بس أنا عندي أرتيست شقيانين وآلاتيـّه وبيوت مفتوحة.. الكلام ده  ما يرضيش ربنا!
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا كان عندى احساس انك نازل بيها هاهاهاها قولت اسبئك بئا و انزلها بسرعه ههههههههههه 
انت عارف السوق عايز الفهلوا و السرعه يا باشا هههههههههههه بس عمتا هنا العمل بيبقى مشترك-- يعنى انا نزلت بيها و سيبالك تكمله العمل بئا بتعليقك الجميل و معلوماتك الفنيه و التاريخيه الى بتشاركنا بيها و بتعرفنا عليها 
ههه اهو علشان البيوت المفتوحه تسترزق بردوا هههههههههه


تالتا بئا بجيب رابط علشان ملقتش شقشق تعلمنى  انزل الفيديو
-
 اتفضل بئا يا استاذى كمل جميلك و علمنى بدل ما نعترض و نتريق ههههههههههههه-- بس خلى بالك بئا متجيش تقول بعد كدا علمته الشحاته سبقنى على الابواب هههههههههههههههه


فى انتظارك يا غالى و انتظار رسالتك بتاعه الليله الكبيره ---


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أبريل 2019)

paul iraqe قال:


> ان راح منك يا عين
> هيروح من قلبى فين
> ده القلب يحب مره
> ميحبش مرتين
> ...


دا القلب يحب مرا ميحبش مرتين تمتمتمتم ميحبش مرتين 
هههههههه
يا جمال الاغنيه دى --- اشكرك على الاختيار الراااائع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أبريل 2019)

كلدانية قال:


> جبتلكم اغنية عاصي الحلاني
> من اسمعها اتذكر اهالينا واحبابنا
> من هاجرو وتركو بيوتهم
> اوقات حزينة مرت عليها زمن
> ...



 ياااااااااااا رجعتينى لاتوبيس المدرسه فى الرحله و انا مع مجموعه البنوتات  المشاغبين الى بيقعدوا اخر الاتوبيس ههههههههههه
 و شغالين طبل و غنى و تنطيت  كانت من ضمن الاغانى الى بنغنيا  مع بعض 
ذكرايات ----- اشكرك على الاختيار المميز
 و انا كمان ما بعرف شلون انز الفيديو زى ما بيعملوا-- فيه استاذ هنا  المفروض يجى يعلمنا هههههه
هجرب كدا و اشوف


----------



## خادم البتول (13 أبريل 2019)

طبعا لابد أولا من تحية نجمتنا الجديدة *الأميرة كلدانية *التي كان ظهورها المفاجئ هنا على مسرحنا من أجمل مفاجأت هذا الموسم! 

*كلدانية: *أغنية جميلة وطبعا لا عجب طالما جاءت منكِ!  سأحاول بمشيئة الرب شرح مسألة الفيديو هذه في رسالة قريبة. سعيد جدا بحضورك يا أميرتنا الغالية وبهذه المشاركة الرقيقة المميزة. 

*حيــاة:* روائع يا صديقتي الغالية.  الجميل أنها مختارات لم أكن أبدا لأفكر فيها، مما يعني إثرائي حقا وإثراء الجميع هنا بها. أشكرك كثيرا على هذه "الإضافات" الحقيقية الحلوة. هذا الفيلم بالمناسبة "*آخر الموهيكان*" ـ إن لم تخني الذاكرة ـ من روائع الأفلام الخالدة، أرشحه لكل عشاق السينما الراقية.

*حبـــو:* لا يا بيبو.. "معلوماتي الفنية والتاريخية" فيما يخص الليلة الكبيرة تحديدا قد تحتاج كتابا كاملا! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 فقط كنت أفكر بشرح رسالتك نفسها بطريقة "موسيقية" قليلا، بما يحقق بالتالي فهما واستمتاعا حتى أكبر بالليلة الكبيرة وربما بغيرها أيضا من أعمال. ربما غدا بمشيئة الرب أو بعد غد. 

*بـاول:* المزاج "منيري" فيما يبدو!  الأغنيتان لمنير مراد. المنسي المظلوم متعدد المواهب العبقري *منير مراد*. ولكن الثانية ليست كلمات حسين السيد يا أستاذنا وإنما **مجدي نجيب**. وهذا لا يجدر كتابة اسمه إلا هكذا مميزا.  مجدي نجيب هو أحد "*العظماء السبعة*" في شعر العامية المصرية، شاعر كبير له دواوين منشورة ليس مجرد كاتب أغنية. مجدي نجيب هو أيضا صاحب هذا الصورة التي لا تُنسى: 

الليـــل...
ووحــدي...
ووحــدك...
سايبين هوانا وحيـد!

صورة بالطبع فذة لم يسبق إليها أحد في تاريخ الغناء أو حتى الشعر! وهذا مجرد شطر واحد من أغنية يقول في مطلعها:

الصوت دبل في الخلا ... والليل ما عاد له دليل
نعس الفضــا واتملا ... قلبي بنجــوم الليــل

​
أما *الموجي *فلا داعي حتى أن أبدأ في الحديث عنه وعما فعل في هذه الأغنية. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وأما *شادية *فيكفي أن الأغنية شعبية الطابع إلى حد ما ومع ذلك اتصلت السيدة أم كلثوم شخصيا بها بعد إذاعة هذه الأغنية ـ وهو من النادر جدا أن تفعله "الست" شخصيا بنفسها ـ لتهنئتها وإبداء إعجابها الكبير بهذه الجوهرة الحقيقية شعرا ولحنا وآداءً. 

أهديك بالتالي هذا العمل تحية لذوقك الرفيع وبما أنك الذي جئتنا هنا أولا بهذا الشاعر الكبير مجدي نجيب، وكذلك بالجميلة شادية! 


[YOUTUBE]5QDVWP45OWc[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2019)

*من التراث العراقي ... 
*
*الاغنية : يا يما ثاري هواي*
*الحان : المبدع العراقي الراحل عباس جميل*

*يايمة ثاري هواي سلوى الي بدنياي
بالكاس اشوفه يلوح لو ردت اشرب الماي

ولفي وعلي غالي ولا غيره يحلالي
لاجله اتلفت حالي وهو سبب بلواي
يايمه ثاري هواي سلوى الي بدنياي
بالكاس اشوفه يلوح لو ردت اشرب الماي

حملت القهر لاجله حلو وعذب وصله
ياهو الحوى مثله انشد الرايح جاي
يايمه ثاري هواي سلوى الي بدنياي
بالكاس اشوفه يلوح لو ردت اشرب الماي

متولع بحبه وعيني على دربه
انه افرح بقربه ودوم انا اريده وياي
يايمه ثاري سلوى الي بدنياي
بالكاس اشوفه يلوح لو ردت اشرب الماي 


[YOUTUBE]A8xkgmPRSdM[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2019)

*من التراث العراقي ...*

*اشتهرت هذه الاغنيه باسم
يادقة المحبوب دقه خزعليه
و تعرف باسم :خيه لوصي المار مايقبل وصيه
الدقة الخزعلية :
الدقة مايعني الوشم .. والدقة الخزعلية هي شكل من أشكال الوشم . وهو منتشر في جنوب العراق
حاله حال الوشم الامازيقي
ويدق مابين الشفه السفلى والذقن لدى النساء اوعلى ايديهين
و هنا يشبه دقة المحبوب بصوت دق الوشم
والخزعليه
و ينسب لامارة الشيخ خزعل الكعبي ( المحمرة )



خيه لوصي المار
**********
مالي عتب وياك ويه نصيبي
شمتت بي عداي ليش يا حبيبي؟
خيه خيه لوصي المار ما يقبل وصية
لا أريدهم لا أريد حنتهم عليّه
يا دقت المحبوب دقه خزعلية

ثاري البنات أشكال مثل الجفافي
فيهن تخون الزاد وفيهن توافي
خيه خيه لوصي المار ما يقبل وصيّة

القمر تالي الليل دزيته ساعي
يا نجمة شوفي هواي نايم لو واعي
خيه خيه لوصي المار ما يقبل وصيّة

أنا الذي بهواك روحي تلفتها
شنهو السبب صديت عنها وعفتها
خيه خيه لوصي المار ما يقبل وصيّة

خلي اللي يكول يكول ولي وأحبه
شعليها بينا الناس كلمن بدربه
خيه خيه لوصي لمار ما يقبل وصيّة*

*[YOUTUBE]LkhPdtvqgKY[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2019)

*من روائع الموسيقار عبد الوهاب*
*وغناء نجاة الصغيرة*
*
*
*اه لو تعرف
آه لو تعرف يا حبيب قلبي وانت معاي باحس بإيه
خلي شوية لبكرا يا قلبي الحب ده ما اقدرش عليه
بص في قلبي يا عيون قلبي شوف كام حاجة بتتمناك
فرحة وشوق وأماني كبيرة وليالي حب بتستناك
بحبك حب خلاني بخاف من فرحتي جنبك
يشوفها حد يحسدها ويحسدني على حبك
وبحبك حب ياويلي منه مسهرني محيرني وروحي فيه
وبحبك حب ياويلى مدوبني وحبيته واخذت عليه
آه لو تعرف
آه لو تعرف ياحبيب قلبى وانت معايا باحس بايه
خلي شوية لبكرا يا قلبي لبكرا يا قلبي الحب ده ما اقدرش عليه
يا اغلى حاجه ليَّ وليَّ مين غير قلبك انت
يا اجمل حاجه فيَّ وفيَّ ايه غير حبك انت
شفايفي لما اجيب سيرتك بيحلو الكلام فيهم
عينيَّ كل ما بشوفك بحب اسهر لياليهم
من يوم ما عرفتك والدنيا ليها طعم جديد
والجنة اللي بيحكوا عنها اللي بيحكوا عنها
مابقتش بعيد من يوم ما عرفتك
كل غنوة حب فيها حاجه منك
كل نسمة فجر بتكلمني عنك
كل شىء بيهون عليَّ مادام بحبك
آه لو تعرف
آه لو تعرف يا حبيب قلبي وانت معاي باحس بإيه
خلي شوية لبكرا يا قلبي الحب ده ما اقدرش عليه*
*
*
*[YOUTUBE]V8qWdYntV_c[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2019)

*من روائع الموسيقار عبد الوهاب*
*وغناء نجاة الصغيرة*

*
القريب منك بعيد

القريب منك بعيد     والبعيد عنك قريب
كل ده وقلبي الي حبك لسه بيسميك حبيب

حبيب عيني حبيب أحلامي    حبيب دموعي والآمي
أهون عليم أسهر بألامي       واتوه نجوم الليل بظلامي

يا رايح للي فايت لي عيوني             سهرانة ولا داري
أمانة اوصف له دمع عيوني            طول ليلي ونهاري
آه منك آه منك
 كل ده وقلبي الي حبك لسه بيسميك حبيب


فاكر ولا ناسي ياما كنت بأسي
  حتى مع الايام الحلوة         وقت ما كنت باقابلك فيها
   كانت الفرحة معاك توحشني قبل ما يجي معاد لياليها
كنت لسه في الحب  لسه بتعلم جديد
ما كنتش اعرف ان القريب منك بعيد

يا رايح للي فايت لي عيوني             سهرانة ولا داري
أمانة اوصف له دمع عيوني            طول ليلي ونهاري
آه منك آه منك
 كل ده وقلبي الي حبك لسه بيسميك حبيب


ياللي آمر من بعدك لقاك   ياللي أمر من هجرك رضاك
يا غربتي وانت   بعيد عني  يا غربتي وانت قريب مني
يا حب اقول له ايه  يا حب اسامحه  ليه
دا العزاب هو الي يسامحه      والسهر هو اللي يسامحه
والدموع هي اللي تسامحه

يا رايح للي فايت لي عيوني             سهرانة ولا داري
أمانة اوصف له دمع عيوني            طول ليلي ونهاري
آه منك آه منك
 كل ده وقلبي الي حبك لسه بيسميك حبيب
*

*[YOUTUBE]vBKRO846CSQ[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## خادم البتول (17 أبريل 2019)

*طريقة إحضار الفيديـو من يوتيوب*


* 
طريقة إحضار الفيديـو من يوتيوب:*

الطريقة بسيطة جدا وليس كما يبدو هنا.  هذا الشرح مفصّل لأن السؤال تكرر كثيرا، ولأن الطريقة أيضا رغم بساطتها فريدة من نوعها لا يمكن استنتاجها أبدا بالذكاء أو الخبرة! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لابد من شرحها لمن يسأل كل مرة. فكرت بالتالي أن أكتب رسالة مرجعا لشرح الطريقة بالتفصيل، حتى مع بعض احتمالات الخطأ التي قد تحدث أحيانا. 

*أولا: *

رابط أي فيديو في اليوتيوب ينتهي دائما بـ...
حرف (v) تليه علامة (=) تليه بعض (الحروف والأرقام)

مثال: 
http.://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5rusicEnc

كل ما نحتاجه هنا هو فقط هذه (الحروف والأرقام) التي بعد علامة (=). ننسخ بالتالي فقط هذه الحروف والأرقام. 


*ثانيا: *

* بعد نسخ هذه الحروف والأرقام نلصقها (paste) هنا في مربع الرسالة التي نكتبها في المنتدى.

* نحدد هذه الحروف والأرقام بالماوس ـ أو "الفأرة" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ـ وننسقها إذا أردنا (نضعها في المنتصف أو حتى إلى اليسار) عن طريق *أيقونات التنسيق *(المُشار إليها برقم "2" في الصورة التالية). 

* أخيرا ـ وبينما الحروف/الأرقام ما زالت محددة ـ ننقر *أيقونة اليوتيوب *(رقم "1" بالصورة).

 *انتهـــى كل المطـــلوب! *





​ 

****************************​
*النتيجـــــــة:*

بعد النقر على أيقونة اليوتيوب تتحول الحروف/الأرقام إلى كود هكذا: 




​ 
إذا فاتنا "التنسيق" في المرحلة السابقة يمكن تحديد كل هذا الكود وتنسيقه هنا ـ لا مشكلة. المهم أن يكون الكود دائما هكذا *بهذا الترتيب وعلى سطر واحد.* 

أخيرا عند "معاينة الرسالة" قبل الإرسال: سيظهر الفيديو المطلوب ويمكن حتى تشغيله أثناء المعاينة. 





​ 

****************************​
*أخطــــاء شائعــــة: *

بعد النقر على أيقونة يوتيوب: إذا لم يظهر كود الفيديو على سطر واحد كما أوضحنا وإنما بترتيب مختلف أو على أكثر من سطر ـ كما بأحد الأمثلة التالية مثلا:




​ 

فهذا خطأ وبالتالي لن يظهر الفيديو! عندما ننقر "معاينة الرسالة" سيظهر بالأحرى إطار صغير أسود مع كود مختلط في وضع غريب ـ هكذا يكون شكله غالبا:





​ 

في هذه الحالة نرجع للرسالة ونعيد ببساطة المحاولة حتى يظهر كود الفيديو كما أوضحنا *على سطر واحد *ـ سواء كان التنسيق جانبيا أو في المنتصف.

أتمني للجميع مشاهدة ممتعة. 

_______________________________

*** برجاء حفظ الرسالة لكل من يسأل مستقبلا. أو على الأقل ليتذكر أحباؤنا المشرفون والنشطاء عموما هنا أن طريقة إحضار الفيديو توجد *بالصفحة 50 من موضوع "الفن والإبداع".*

*** اكتشفت بعد كتابة الرسالة أن هناك بالفعل موضوع قديم ومثبت يشرح الأمر! كانت تكفينا بالتالي الإشارة إليه، ولكن معظم الصور هناك لم تعد للأسف موجودة كما أن طريقة الشرح مختلفة قليلا. هذا هو *رابط الموضوع* على أي حال ربما يكون أسهل في شرحه بالنسبة للبعض. 
 ​


----------



## أَمَة (17 أبريل 2019)

خادم البتول قال:


> *** برجاء حفظ الرسالة لكل من يسأل مستقبلا. أو على الأقل ليتذكر أحباؤنا المشرفون والنشطاء عموما هنا أن طريقة إحضار الفيديو توجد *بالصفحة 50 من موضوع "الفن والإبداع".*
> 
> *** اكتشفت بعد كتابة الرسالة أن هناك بالفعل موضوع قديم ومثبت يشرح الأمر! كانت تكفينا بالتالي الإشارة إليه، ولكن معظم الصور هناك لم تعد للأسف موجودة كما أن طريقة الشرح مختلفة قليلا. هذا هو *رابط الموضوع* على أي حال ربما يكون أسهل في شرحه بالنسبة للبعض.



 

شكرا لك *خادم البتول* على تجديد الشرح. لقد تم نقل نسخة منه الى الموضوع المثبت الذي أشَرْتَ الى رابطه.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أبريل 2019)

شرح جميل و بسيط مع وضع احتماليات الخطاء كمان تسلم يا غالى
لما نجرب بئا


----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2019)

كفيت وفيت شكراااا خادم البتول للشرح المفصل تسلم ايدك 
انشالله اجرب الطريقة وتنجح​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 أبريل 2019)

أَمَة قال:


> شكرا لك *خادم البتول* على تجديد الشرح. لقد تم نقل نسخة منه الى الموضوع المثبت الذي أشَرْتَ الى رابطه.



رائع.. فكرة رائعة جدا.. وذكية جدا! 

أشكرك يا أمي على تعبـك واهتمامك ربنا يباركك. 
_____________

بمناسبة حضورك الميمون لمسرحنا المتواضع:  تكرم عيونك وين ها "الفن والإبداع" للي عم نسمع عنه بالشام؟ ومو بس هيك، كمان لأنو إنتي بالذات اللي ما عجبك لما قلنا عنّا بالفن "جفاف" و"مجاعة"! وقتا ما كان حدا فهمان وندمنا وضربنا حالنا بالصرماية مشان ما يزعل حدا.. طيب شو اللي صار؟ وين "الخير" يا اهل الخير؟ وين يا اولاد الأكابر؟ نطرنا وما شفنا حتى شقفة خبز! يعني هو حكي بس وللا شو؟! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شرح جميل و بسيط مع وضع احتماليات الخطاء كمان تسلم يا غالى
> لما نجرب بئا





كلدانية قال:


> كفيت وفيت شكراااا خادم البتول للشرح المفصل تسلم ايدك
> انشالله اجرب الطريقة وتنجح​




الأميرات حبو وكلدانية: طلبات الأحبا أوامر!  
الشكر لحضوركم ومشاركتكم واختياراتكم الجميلة.

​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أبريل 2019)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​
> ___________
> بمناسبة حضورك الميمون لمسرحنا المتواضع:  تكرم عيونك وين ها "الفن والإبداع" للي عم نسمع عنه بالشام؟ ومو بس هيك، كمان لأنو إنتي بالذات اللي ما عجبك لما قلنا عنّا بالفن "جفاف" و"مجاعة"! وقتا ما كان ما حدا فهمان وندمنا وضربنا حالنا بالصرماية مشان ما يزعل حدا.. طيب شو اللي صار؟ وين "الخير" يا اهل الخير؟ وين يا اولاد الأكابر؟ نطرنا وما شفنا حتى شقفة خبز! يعني هو حكي بس وللا شو؟!
> 
> ...



مسرحكم جميل و رائع... العتب على الظروف. لو كنت تعرف ظروفي و وقتي الذي اتصارع معه منذ اليقظة حتى المنام لكنت استغربت كيف أغلبه لأجد الوقت في دخول المنتدى بما في جعبتي - فقط. صلي من أجلي لكي اغلبه فأدخل و حاملة معي أجمل الفنون من النت.

أعلم جيداً أنك لا تجهل أن النفس المملؤة بوجود الرب لا تعرف الجفاف و المجاعة فنيا، [وغيره] لأنها ترى الجمال في الطبيعة و في البشر، و لا تفوتها أجمل الألحان في صوت المطر و النسيم و المخلوقات الحية ... حتى رؤية حركة السيارات الدؤوبة [أتكلم عن نفسي] ليلاً و نهاراً أرى فيها تمجيداً للخالق الضابط الكل.  أشكر الله الذي أنعم علينا بمعرفته. و سلامتك من الضرب حتى بالورود.


----------



## خادم البتول (18 أبريل 2019)

أعلم طبعا يا أمي وأتوقع وألتمس الأعذار وبالتأكيد أصلي من قلبي لأجل الجميع. علاوة على ذلك فلست أصلا من مدرسة "الكثرة" في المنتديات. بالضبط كما كنت أكتب توا عن الكنيسة: «*نحن لا نريد أناسا يملأون كنيسة المسيح بينما قلوبهم خارجها، نحن نريد أناسا في قلب كل منهم كنيسة وفي قلب كل منهم مسيح*»! فالقضية ليست أبدا "العدد" أو "النشاط" أو "الضجيج". هذا آخر ما يشغلني شخصيا. ندائي أو دعوتي لأي شخص بالمشاركة هي بالأحرى *رسالة تقدير *لكل مَن أدعوه! هي فقط طريقتي في أن أقول له أو لها، على نحو غير مباشر، *إنني أحبك، أنت جميل رائع، أنت مهمّ وتعني الكثير!*  أما المنتدى نفسه، حجمه ونشاطه ودوره إلخ، "المؤسسة" في كلمة واحدة، فهذا قطعا ليس شأني هذا شأن "صاحب الأمر"!

وأما "المجاعة" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 فأتفق معك بالتأكيد. الحقيقة أن الجمال كالحب ينبع داخلنا أولا، ثم ينعكس بعد ذلك خارجنا في العالم، لذلك أنتِ تجدين الجمال حتى في "حركة السيارات"!  ختاما أسعدني حضورك سيدتي وأبهجت قلبي عطورك، أصلي لأجلك صلي أيضا لأجلي.

​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أبريل 2019)

* 
 ويوم من الإيّام أحبَبْنا الفَن، وصِرنا نِتعَلّم، وصِرنا نجَرِّب نقول بإخلاص. يَعني ما فكَّرنا إنّو بَدنا نصير مهِمِّين، ما فكَّرنا.. فَكّرنا بَس، بإنّو نعَبِّر عن نَفسنا بِبَساطة، نحِسْ إشيا، ولازِم نقولا.. صِرنا نقولا.*
​عاصي الرحباني​

كنت أقلّب يا أمي في أوراقي القديمة حين وجدت هذه الكلمات فقررت أن أشارك بها لأنها تقول تقريبا ـ بطريقتها ـ ما كنت أقول هنا توا! هكذا بدأت "المملكة الرحبانية" كلها! أحببنا.. تعلمنا.. أخلصنا.. حسينا.. قلنا! "النجاح" نفسه لم يكن حتى في المعادلة! «ما فكرنا إنو بدنا نصير مهمين»، ما فكرنا إنو بدنا نصير «المملكة الرحبانية»! 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (29 أبريل 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جتلكوا بئا بالفلكلور الجميل
> و من اجمل الحجات الى *متقدرش تمسك وسطك و نفسك لما تسمعها و لازم هتتنطط و تغنى و ترقص معاها *
> الليله الكبيرة
> https://youtu.be/r4SyIkPplDY


 

شوفي يا ست البنات: اللي فكرت أتكلم عليه بعد رسالتك دي هو فقط "*الإيقاع*" في الليلة الكبيرة. في عالم الإيقاع يوجد عشرات بل مئات الإيقاعات، لكن يوجد 3 إيقاعات فقط هي تحديدا "*مفاتيح المزاج*" المصري (والشرقي عموما إلى حد كبير). دي الإيقاعات اللي تاخد المصري مباشرة لحالة البهجة والرقص، أو الأنس والسلطنة، أو حتى الطرب الكامل كما في الألحان القديمة. 

أول وأشهر إيقاع هو طبعا "*المقسوم*".. شعبيا "الواحدة ونص" اللي بيرقص عليه المصريين (وغيرهم، خاصة في الشام أقرب "الأمزجة" لمصر، لكن مثلا الخليج لأ.. الخليج مزاج مختلف وإيقاع مختلف). الإيقاع التاني اسمه "*أيوب*".. أو أحيانا "دقة زار". وده اللي المصريين "بيذكروا" عليه. بيدخلوا فعلا حالة "الوجد" الإلهي* عليه!  وأخيرا إيقاع اسمه "*الواحدة الكبيرة*" وده تحديدا لزوم "الطرب". شغل الست وعبد الوهاب وليلى مراد وفريد وحتى فيروز والزمن الجميل عموما. تقريبا لا تخلو أغنية كلاسيكية منه. وده بالتالي من النادر تسمعيه حاليا! نكتفي بالتالي هنا بمقسوم وأيوب. 


 *المقسـوم:*

نسمع أولا رتم المقسوم. "الواحدة ونص" كلنا عارفينه طبعا. المهم يعني هو ده اللي "المزيكاتية" بيقولوا عليه "مقسوم": 


[YOUTUBE]P93-tK5OTh4[/YOUTUBE]​

فالشيخ سيد مكاوي بقا الله يسامحه "المزاج" ومفاتيح المزاج دي كانت تخصصه الدقيق! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 هو باختصار كان بيلاعبنا طول "الليلة الكبيرة" وبيلاغينا بالمقسوم ده بالذات. بيخرج منه عشان يرجع له تاني. بيقدمه بجميع أشكاله وألوانه وزخرفاته. جاب لنا حتى كمان "*مصمودي*" أخو "مقسوم" شقيقه التوأم، الخالق الناطق، بردو حضر يشارك في "الليلة"! حتى المشهد اللي ظهر فيه الطبل البلدي أو الصعيدي مع المزمار عمله أيضا مقسوم مع إن فيه رتم تاني بالفعل اسمه "الصعيدي" وكان ممكن أيضا من حيث "ميزانه" يركب تماما مع الموسيقى! 


[YOUTUBE]OX_EtRZyNsg[/YOUTUBE]
  كما نرى إيقاع "مقسوم" جميل ولكن في الحقيقة أشعر شخصيا أن هناك لمسات أيضا من شقيقه التوأم "مصمودي الصغير". أقترح هذا الفيديو الجميل لشرح الفرق الدقيق بين مقسوم ومصمودي:​ 
[YOUTUBE]zyv98-g9M3M[/YOUTUBE]​

فلذلك ده هو السبب إنك بتقولي: «متقدرش تمسك وسطك ونفسك لما تسمعها ولازم هتتنطط وتغنى وترقص معاها»! بالضبط. هو ده بالضبط المقصود وهو ده بالضبط تأثير "المقسوم" تحديدا، واللي طبعا اختاره الشيخ سيد عمدا مع سبق الإصرار والتسلطن! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *أيـــوب:*

وأما "أيوب" فقدمه الشيخ سيد مرتين في وسط الغزل الجميل ده.. نسمع أولا رتم أيوب ـ بردو كلنا عارفينه ياما سمعناه، لكن هو ده المقصود لما نقول *أيوب*:


[YOUTUBE]2fJJiRwaQyU[/YOUTUBE]​

ده سمعناه في البدايات في لقطة سريعة (خلفية: عَجَمياااه .. باللوووز.. طعمياااه.. أراجوووز).. بعد كده الشيخ سيد ـ من خبثه الموسيقي ـ "خبّاه" فعلا.. احتفظ بيه للآخر تماما عشان ما يتحرقش.. خلاه تحديدا لمشهد "*الأنس والجلجلة*" ـ عشان يختم أحلى ختام وتبقا فعلا أنس وجلجلة! 


[YOUTUBE]Ljwe-BS5ReQ[/YOUTUBE]​

يا سلام! نقول إيه بس!  سمعتي الفيديو الأخير ده؟ طيب خلينا نطلع لحظة بره الإيقاع وارجعي من فضلك اسمعي تاني بس المرة دي خدي بالك من "*النـــاي*" تحديدا! شوفي الناي هنا بيعمل إيه في الخلفية بالذات عند "يمامة حايمة".. يعني اقفلي "تراك" أو صوت المطرب نفسه خالص من عقلك وركزي بس مع الناي شوفي بيعمل إيه عند جملة "*ويمامة حايمة عليه تسبح ربها*"! 

التغزيل ده، السماسم دي، الزخارف دي اللي بيعملها الناي هنا: ده بقا "توزيع" مش "لحن".. وده بقا الشيخ سيد وهو بيتسحّب يحط اللمسة السحرية اللي ح تعلّي المزاج كله ـ فعلا بدون ما نشعر! الحقيقة الناي نفسه هنا بيرقص والناي نفسه متسلطن! باختصار احنا أمام "أسطى" كبير جدا بعد ما خلص اللحن بيرش عليه بالناي ده أخيرا شوية "ماورد" ـ مية ورد ـ عشان احنا كمان لما *ندوق *ونشم نوصل معاه بدون ما نشعر لحالة الأنس والسلطنة ـ مع الكلمات اللي طبعا لا أجمل ولا أروع! 

* * *​
كتبت كتير مع إن اللي سمعناه ده كله على بعضه أقل من 3 دقائق فقط! (عشان كده قلت احنا ممكن نكتب كتاب في الليلة الكبيرة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). ده طبعا غير الكلمات الشقية البديعة! نقول في الختام معلومة واحدة كمان على الماشي بخصوص الكلمات: 

*وسّع وسّع وسّع وسّع
* *أنا ازق الطارة واضرب ميت بمبه
* *ده أنا الأسطي عمارة من درب شكمبه
* *صيتي من القلعة لسويقة اللالا أنا واخد السمعة 
*​
شخصية "الأسطى عمارة" ـ *أبو بدلة جديدة *ـ لما بيقول: "*صيتي من القلعة لسويقة اللالا*": هنا عمنا صلاح جاهين كان بينكّت أصلا بس فاتت على معظمنا النكتة. أولا فيه فعلا سويقة اسمها "سويقة اللالا"! وفيه فعلا "درب شكمبه"! الكلام ده كله بجد! جاهين ـ عاشق المحروسة ـ كان باختصار "معجون" في تراب مصر القديمة وحواريها وقهاويها وناسها الجميلة. أما النكتة هنا فهي إن المسافة بين القلعة وسويقة اللالا ـ نطاق صيت وشهرة وسمعة الأسطى عمارة اللي بيفتخر بيها ـ هي في الحقيقة مجرد *أمتار معدودة*! سويقة اللالا دي تقريبا "لزق" في القلعة! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










المبدعان سيد مكاوي وصلاح جاهين أثناء إعداد الليلة الكبيرة - 1961
​
دي بالتالي مجرد فكرة بسيطة جدا عن حجم الشغل اللي في الأوبريت ده وحجم *الصدق *سواء في كلماته أو نغماته. لكن هو كده لازم عشان يطلع فعلا عمل خالد بقاله النهارده تقريبا 60 سنة ولسه بنسمعه! شخصيا أعتقد درس الليلة الكبيرة والزمن الجميل كله في كلمة واحدة هو "*الإخلاص*"! الإخلاص سر الجمال وسر النجاح وحتى سر المتعة! ياريت احنا كمان بالتالي نسمع "بذمة" عشان نعرف ندوق *ونستطعم* فعلا، بالذات شغل "الصنعة" القديم شغل الزمن الجميل! 

* * *​
*ختاما الليلة الحلوة الليلة الكبيرة دي كلها طبعا ببركة حضورك يا حبـو يا قمرتنا واختيارك البديع فعلا.  أنا بس يادوب شاورت بسرعة على كام وردة في بستان كبير جدا فاجئتينا بيه اسمه الليلة الكبيرة. أشكرك على السهرة الجميلة وأتمنى كل أيامك محبة وجمال وكل ليلاتك أنس وجلجلة. *

___________________

* بمناسبة الوجد الإلهي: من الملاحظات الطريفة إن الدراويش والناس الطيبين عموما في الموالد ـ عند "السيدة" مثلا ـ نلاقيهم يبدأوا مع الموسيقى والمدائح بنداء "يا أم العواجز" مثلا.. ثم تدريجيا مع الاندماج الشديد في الذكر والرقص/التمايل نسمع هتافات مثل "مدد يا *كريمة*".. ثم أخيرا ـ لما يوصلوا فعلا لقمة الوجد والذوبان ـ تلاقيهم ينادوا "يا *ماما*"!  نفس الشيء مع "البدوي" أو "الحسين": هنا أيضا بنسمع طلب الـ"مدد" و"شيللاه" (شيء لله) بألقاب مثل "شيخ العرب".. "أبو السباع".. "وليّ النعم".. تدريجيا حتى ينتهوا بنداء "يا *بابا*"! يعني باختصار: الإنسان البسيط بيوصل تلقائيا في قمة المحبة والوجد والذوبان لمرحلة "*البنوة*" ـ اللي هي بالعكس "*بيبدأ*" المسيحي من عندها سواء تجاه الست العدرا أو السيد له المجد! 

عايز اقول "طيب ما كان من الأول"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لكن هو المهم فعلا في الملاحظة دي إنها بتكشف لنا احنا نفسنا أولا "*مقام المسيحي*" ده فين وأد إيه المقام ده فعلا رفيع جدا وعالي! *الإنسان المسيحي، على شرع المحبة، حرفيا يبدأ حيث ينتهي الآخرون!
*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2019)

خااااادم -- اييييه الشرح الرائع دا--- انت كنت طبال و انا معرفشى هههههههه و لا رسام و انا مدراشى و لا ايه و لا ايه ههههههههههههه
انا طبعا اول مرا اسمع انواع الايقاعات دى كلها-- انا ايوا باخد بالى من الطبله و الناى و الات الموسيقه عمتا --(بما انى كنت مطبله الفصل فى وقت الشهيصه وسط الحصص و فى الرحلات فى الاتوبيس هههههه مثلا اقاع ايوب دا انا كنت مسمياه الزار هههههههههههههههههه و نبداء نودى دماغنا شمال و يمين و انا بطبلها ههههههههههههه بس الحقيقه عمرى ما كنت اعرف اسميهم 
 اشكرك طبعا على الفيديوهات المتنقيه دى خلتنى افهم الفرق كويس جدا 
و حتت الناى دى اصلا باينه طبعا وواضحا و بتخلى الواحد غصب عنه يركز معاها و يلاعب دماغه شمال و يمين ههههه-
و اول مره افهم النكته دى -- البركه فيك ههه
 عندك حق الاخلاص فى العمل و حب العمل بيوصلك فى الاخر لتحفه زى دى 
مين حبو و بركه حضورها دى ههههههه دى ياااادوبك حتط لينك فى الصفحه 
لكن الاخصلا فى الشرح واضح اهون عند مين---
 ربنا يباركك و يبارك معلوماتك و طريقه شرحك الجميله يا بتاع سبق الاصرار و التسلطن ههههههههه
 و اشكرك على الجزء الاخير الجميل و ملاحظاتك الطريفه العميقه فى نفس الوقت 
اشكرك يا غالى بجد


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2019)

*.. (( على خدي ))
من اغاني الفنان قاسم السلطان
Ali Al-Salihy عزف وتوزيع

على خدي احط ايدي واعاود ذكرى ايامي
وادور احلى مابيها واشوفج انتي كدامي
على خدي احط ايدي واعاود ذكرى ايامي
وادور احلى مابيها واشوفج انتي كدامي
يمر اسمج على بالي واهيم بحبج الغالي
يمر اسمج على بالي واهيم بحبج الغالي
وانام الليل والكاني احبج حتى بأحلامي
وانام الليل والكاني احبج حتى بأحلامي

احاول انسى صدكيني شوقي ما يخليني
يعذبني سهر ليلي دمع عيني يجوّيني
احاول انسى صدكيني شوقي ما يخليني
يعذبني سهر ليلي دمع عيني يجوّيني
يا اول شوق خلاّني اعيش بهمي واحزاني
يا اول شوق خلاّني اعيش بهمي واحزاني
واخلص الليل بهمومي دفهميني دفهميني
واخلص الليل بهمومي دفهميني دفهميني

يمر اسمج على بالي واتحسر على حالي
واكلج شوقي تعبني ومكانج بالقلب خالي
يمر اسمج على بالي واتحسر على حالي
واكلج شوقي تعبني ومكانج بالقلب خالي
يا اول شوق خلاني اعيش بهمي واحزاني
يا اول شوق خلاني اعيش بهمي واحزاني
واخلص الليل بهمومي شوكت نتلاكى يا عيني
**واخلص الليل بهمومي شوكت نتلاكى يا عيني*

*[YOUTUBE]JlI3CNEIDQQ[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2019)

* ها حبيبي مو على بعضك أحسك
ها حبيبي لخاطري لا تأذي نفسك
منو زعلك ؟ أنت
مني تزعل لك والله زعل الدنيا كلها ولا مكروه يمسك

أبتسم هدي أعصابك
خل راسك بين أيديا
وأخذ بوسة صلح مني كافي تدلل علياّ
لك أدلل عليّا أدلل عليّا
يا هبة ربي من السما وأجمل هدية
راح للعشرة أعيد لك
واحد . عشرة
شو تعال بوسني كم مرة أبوسك حبيبي

بيدي أمشط لك حبيبي
وأمسح دموعك بأيديا
آه منك من جمالك حتى دمعك جاذبيه
لك أدلل عليّا أدلل عليّا
يا هبة ربي من السما وأجمل هدية
راح للعشرة أعيد لك
واحد . عشرة
شو تعال بوسني كم مرة أبوسك حبيبي


كلمات: كريم العراقي
ألحان وغناء : كاظم الساهر
تاريخ:1995
*
*
*
*
*
*[YOUTUBE]UK3S2-bSM1k[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2019)

بأول احييك على الاختيار الرائع .... 
بحبها جدا الأغنية دى ... بس كان فيه كلمات كتير مكنتش مفصراها او سمعاها
لدرجه أنى عماله أقول هو جاب كلمه بوسه منين و انا مش سمعاها خااالص هههههههه
طلعت سوسه و جايب الكلام كله 
اشكرك مرا تانيه على المشاركة الجميله


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بأول احييك على الاختيار الرائع ....
> بحبها جدا الأغنية دى ... بس كان فيه كلمات كتير مكنتش مفصراها او سمعاها
> لدرجه أنى عماله أقول هو جاب كلمه بوسه منين و انا مش سمعاها خااالص هههههههه
> طلعت سوسه و جايب الكلام كله
> اشكرك مرا تانيه على المشاركة الجميله






*ربنا يحفظكي ويخليكي 
*

*لا شكر على واجب*
*مع اطيب التحايا واحلى المنى*
*دمتي بكل خير وعز وبركة*


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2019)

*المطرب العراقي ... ماجد المهندس*


*شلونك حبيبي .. مشتاق لك
 مر عمري كله حبيبي و أنا أتخيلك
 بعّدك ملاني جـروح .. وفكرة تجي و تـروح
 متقولي ويـن اروح .. لو احتاجلك
 كل شئ بحياتى من غرامك ما سلم
 معيشني بين اللحظة و اللحظة حلم
 أنام احلم بيك .. أصحى أفكر فيك
 أرحمني الله عليك .. أنا عايش إلـك
 شلونك حبيبي .. مشتاق لك
 مر عمري كله حبيبي و أنا أتخيلك
 بعّدك ملاني جـروح .. وفكرة تجي و تـروح
 متقولي ويـن اروح .. لو احتاجلك*

*[YOUTUBE]FUDcDQLPY5w[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2019)

*المطرب العراقي ... ماجد المهندس*
*اعنية : بين ايديا*
*
*

                 بين ايديا، و احس انك بعيد
ذوب باحضاني مثل قطعة جليد
علّم العشاق كيف الحب يكون
بلا حواجز، أحلى طعم الحب أكيد!            
                                                      زيد ناري، خلي جروحي ملح
خليني اسهر ليلنا لحد الصبح
لا تفكر حبنا غلطه ولا صح
شما يعدى العمر حبنا يظل جديد            
                                                      بين ايديا، و احس انك بعيد
ذوب باحضاني مثل قطعة جليد
علّم العشاق كيف الحب يكون
بلا حواجز، أحلى طعم الحب أكيد!            
                                                      اقترب مني، ترى الدنيا فرص
وخذ من شوقى اذا شوقك نقص
خلني احكيلك مواويل وقصص
شما يعد العمر حبنا يظل جديد 



[YOUTUBE]4ehTSqSPvgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (8 مايو 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خااااادم -- اييييه الشرح الرائع دا--- انت كنت طبال و انا معرفشى هههههههه و لا رسام و انا مدراشى و لا ايه و لا ايه ههههههههههههه
> ......................................




حمد الله ع السلامة يا قمر.  أيوه يا ستي فعلا طالع بكذا شخصية في الفيلم ده. عن نفسي فعلا مش فاهم إزاي خادم الصبح وطبال بالليل (ده غير اللي بينهم)؟! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لكن نقول إيه بقا ـ المخرج عايز كده! من ناحية تانية نرجع نتواضع لله ونفتكر إن فيه ياما كتير غايبين شخصياتهم وإمكاناتهم كانت فعلا أكتر وأكبر بكتييير.. "أساتذة" كبار و"شخصيات" متعددة وثرية، طاقات ومواهب فعلا جبارة نروح احنا فين وسطهم! 

فين مثلا "*صاحبة المقام*" صاحبة الموضوع ده نفسه *الدكتورة روز *ـ جميلتنا اللي قال فيها الشاعر: *شابة يا ام الشعر ليلي * والجبين شق النهار*؟!  فين *شقاوة *وفين *إيميلي *وفين *بتول *وفين *موكي*! شوفي كل اسم من دول قد إيه "تقيل" الواحد فعلا مش عارف يقول عنه إيه وللا إيه؟! فين شريكتي الفرنسية الطيبة "*مدام غوغو*" صاحبة "كوافير دو لا باغيس"؟! فين *إيريني *ـ إيريني ولا تغدّيني ـ وفين *سول وسوسو وماريا وهيلانه*؟ فين *دونا*؟ مش عايز أنسى حد ـ ده طبعا غير كل الشباب كل الفرسان.. وغير "اللي بالي بالك" اللي كان ماسك لوحده "وسط الملعب"! أهو ده بالذات لو كان هنا أعتقد كان زمانه "طلّع البلا على جتتي" فعلا وكنتي ح تشوفي العجب! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (وطبعا لا "*أتحسر*" يا صديقتي.. فقط "*أتذكر*".. فرق كبير ـ وللا إيه؟  *الحسرة *تعمينا عن رؤية "*حاضر*" *يحمل بذور الجمال دائما *ـ تعمينا عن اني بل وكلدانية ونعومة وأمة وكاندي وكريمة وماري و...، عن باول وأيمن وأريجانوس وماران وناجح وإليكتريك وستيف وعوبديا و...! تعمينا عن الجميع في الحقيقة من "الفارس الأحمر" نفسه روك وحتى "الشاعر والروائي/ وائل كرمي"!  *الذكرى *في المقابل تأريخ وتقدير وتحية مفتوحة لكل مَن شاركونا يوما فأسعدونا وأضافوا إلينا وكبروا معنا وكبرنا بهم ولولاهم ما وصلنا اليوم إلى هذا الحاضر)!​أما انتي بقا فطبعا أطيب القلوب يا حبو، "*حبيبة ربنا*" زي ما قالت فعلا الجميلة اني بل. كمان انتي المرح والشقاوة و"النغاشة" والخِفة كلها يا بيبو  دايما مش بس أيام "الشهيصة" - غيرشي هو بس البيت والشغل والمسئوليات اللي عندك. لكن أهو انتي بردو بترجعي لنا كل فترة بـ"مصلحة" حلوة كده زي "الليلة الكبيرة" دي مثلا واحنا بناخد من وراكي ونسترزق! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 يعني انتي لسه بردو فاتحة بيوت ناس كتير ربنا يكرمك. الأرتيست هنا كلهم صراحة بيبوسوا إديكي ويدعولك، والنسوان مالهاش سيرة غير "الحاجة دودي" والخير اللي بتعمله "الحاجة دودي" فين ما تروح! إلهي يارب يكرمك ويجبر بخاطرك ويعلّي مراتبك ولا يحرمنا أبدا من طلتك علينا يا وش السعد يا أميرة يا بنت الأمرا. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





على أي حال حبيت بس أمسّي عليكي وعلى كل السهرانين، الغايبين قبل الحاضرين، مع مقطع آخر من *أجمل *ما غنت السيدة وردة (بمناسبة الغايبين وذكراهم الجميلة):

*روووح روح*
* روح قوله يا قمر*
* فاكرنا وللا ناسي*
* ناسينا وللا فاكر*
* ليالي السهر؟ *
* ........*
* .....*


[YOUTUBE]JhorZ0JQQdM[/YOUTUBE]​

وآآآآآه.. لو الأيام بتتكلم.. كانت قالت عملنا إيه! ...  أغنية "يا أهل الهوى" ـ أو "اسمعوني" ـ صدرت بنهايات الزمن الجميل، عام 1974، من كلمات سيد مرسي وطبعا ألحان بليغ الألحان. لسماع الأغنية كاملة أقترح هذا الفيديو (مقطعنا المختار يبدأ عند الدقيقة 15 تقريبا): 


[YOUTUBE]AC4qdsZN5o4[/YOUTUBE]
​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2019)

انا فاكرا لك مداخله زمان قولت فيها حاجه شبه كدا انت ممكن من خادم الصبح تقلب مش عارفا ايه بليل ههههههههه مش فاكرا الكلام بس فاكرا انى قريت لك مداخله بهذا المعنى قبل كدا زمان---
انت تتذكر و انا قولت اتحسر ههههههه
ايه الفرق بينهم؟؟ ما هو تتحسر هو نفس المعنى ما انت بتتزكر بردوا و تقول فين و فين و فين بس تتحسر مطعمه بمشاعر جياشه اكتر شويه هههههه
 عندك حق الورده الجميله روز  وحشانى جدا مختفيه 
و شقشق لسى شقيه بس زئرد بتاعها واكل كل وقتها ههههه كانت عارضاه للبيع او الاجار الحديث لدواعى الاعياد و الانشغال ههههههههههههههههههه انا وقعت و فرفرت من البوست بتاعها ههه انسانه جميله و رائعه 
دونا حبيبه قلبى بردوا معايا و نشكر ربنا انى بوصل لها و بكلمها-- بس بتمنى ترجع تانى المنتدى -- ربنا يرتب لها الصالح يا رب و رورو كمان  لما احب اسئل عليها بترد علطوووول
 و كل الباااااااااقى الى انت ذكرتهم و الى مذكرتهمش  دا غير الفرسان و خصوصا  على قولك  الى ماسك نص الملعب  لوحده  هههه هو كان نص ملعب و لا كان راس حربه هجوم هههههههههههههههه يااااااااه 
اهو دنيا و الفلم احداثه لازم تختلف و تتغير-- عمرك شوفت فيلم ماشى على نفس الرتم طول الوقت ههههه
 اخيراشكرك على محبتك و كلامك الى دايما بيعدى على اطباق فاكها وورد و يسقط فى عسل و سكر و مكسرات و بعديت يقع فى الموضوع ههههههههههه
لا بجد اشكرك على كل كلمه كتبتها سواء افتقاد لكل الاعضاء جميلات و فرسان -

و طبعا كالعاده تقعد تشكر و تقعد تقول كلام جميل -- دا بيبقى انعكاس يا غالى من الى فيك انت هههه حتى اسئل الى معلمنى الكلام دا ههههههه
اشكرك تانى على محبتك و على مدخلتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2019)

باول المطرب العارقى دا شكله من مطربينك المحببين-- هو الحقيقه يستحق-- اشكرك على المشاركه الجميله و ربنا يخلى ايامك كلها اغنى  حب و رومنسيا و جمال هههه


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> باول المطرب العارقى دا شكله من مطربينك المحببين-- هو الحقيقه يستحق-- اشكرك على المشاركه الجميله و ربنا يخلى ايامك كلها اغنى  حب و رومنسيا و جمال هههه






*يوجد لدينا الكثير من المطربين الجيدين وهو واحد منهم 
*
*وكل مطرب بالتأكيد لديه بعض الاغاني المحببة عندي 
*

*وشكرا جزيلا على كلامك الجميل الرائع*
*تحياتي وتقديري*
:36_3_11:


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2019)

*كلمات اغنية صورتلي الدنيا جنة - جي فاير*


*
صورتلي الدنيا جنه وعودت قلبي عليك

تعلمت عطرك اشمه
لمى تحظني ايديك

قل لي شمسويلي انت
احجي بس الله عليك
يوم الي شفتك اني
ثاني يوم حلمت بيك

سامحك قلبي حبيبي
منتظر منك سماح
تدري ازعل لما ترحل
خلاص انسى الي راح
ارجع يا نور العين واحضني بكل قوتك
ماتلكه اي انسان مثليييي يحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

اذا تحضني انت بيدك

صدق عن وعي اغيب
مهما تبعد انت عني
تبقى من روحي قريب
اني مو سهله عليه افارق مثلك حبيب
تعااال اقترب مني
ما اعوفك اني لغريب

*[YOUTUBE]U5nVUHO4Ykc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2019)

*مر بيه يا حلو الطول
من تكحل عيونك
بغيابك عذابي يطول
صعبه العيشه من دونك
مر بية.مربيه
مر بية.مربيه
مر بيه يا حلو الطول من فدوه لعيونك
مر بيه كتلني الشوق لذيج الشفايف
حضن اللي ذاق الويل محتاجك و خايف
مر بيه كتلني الشوق لذيج الشفايف
حضن اللي ذاق الويل محتاجك و خايف
اسهر ليلي وي الهموم؟
لو ابقه اعد نجوم ؟
اسهر ليلي وي الهموم؟
لو ابقه اعد نجوم ؟
مر بيه يا حلو الطول .. من فدوه لعيونك

مر بيه بغيابك زادت بالعين دمعاتي
يمتى تجي مو طالت احزاني و اهاتي
مر بيه بغيابك زادت بالعين دمعاتي
يمتى تجي مو طالت احزاني و اهاتي
وينك يا حلو يا زين غيبة عبرت السنتين
وينك يا حلو يا زين غيبة عبرت السنتين
مر بيه يا حلو الطول من فدوه لعيونك

[YOUTUBE]yblHttnmreQ[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2019)

جميله اوى اختياراتك للاغانى يا باول خصوصا كمان الى فيها جيتار الفريق دا بتاع الاغنيه لااخيرا شكله فريق لزيز جدا--
 اشكرك على اختياراتك الجميله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2019)

0IA3ZvCkRkQ
https://youtu.be/0IA3ZvCkRkQ
جيت لكم بماريا كارى و Hero
*كلام الاغنيه رااائع بشوفه اشاره مباشرا ان البطل الى جوانا دا هو الرب نفسه*
*هو الروح الى بيحفز-- الروح الى بيحمس-- الروح الى بيشجع و يشدد*
*الروح الى بيفرح و يحرك*
*الروح الى دايما موجود جواك-- مين غيره ---*

* اسيبكم تستمتعوا مع الصوت الرائع القوى المميز فى طلوعه و نزوله بثلاثه رهيبه*
*اسيبكم مع اغنيه من الاغانى الى بموت فيها من زمااااااااان اوى ههههه*
*"Hero"*


There's a hero
 If you look inside your heart
 You don't have to be afraid
 Of what you are
 There's an answer
 If you reach into your soul
 And the sorrow that you know
 Will melt away

 And then a hero comes along
 With the strength to carry on
 And you cast your fears aside
 And you know you can survive
 So when you feel like hope is gone
 Look inside you and be strong
 And you'll finally see the truth
 That a hero lies in you

 It's a long road
 When you face the world alone
 No one reaches out a hand
 For you to hold
 You can find love
 If you search within yourself
 And the emptiness you felt
 Will disappear

 And then a hero comes along
 With the strength to carry on
 And you cast your fears aside
 And you know you can survive
 So when you feel like hope is gone
 Look inside you and be strong
 And you'll finally see the truth
 That a hero lies in you

 Lord knows
 Dreams are hard to follow
 But don't let anyone
 Tear them away
 Hold on
 There will be tomorrow
 In time
 You'll find the way

 And then a hero comes along
 With the strength to carry on
 And you cast your fears aside
 And you know you can survive
 So when you feel like hope is gone
 Look inside you and be strong
 And you'll finally see the truth
 That a hero lies in you
 That a hero lies in you
 That a hero lies in you 


شوف بئا يا خادم انا مشيت على شرحك كلمه كلمه و حرف حرف بس للاسف فشلت بردوا و معرفتش اعملها-- او شكل فيه حاجه غلط عندى بما ان السايت نوت سيكيورد
لما ادوس على اليوتيوب مفيش حاجه بتحصل عندى 
​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جميله اوى اختياراتك للاغانى يا باول خصوصا كمان الى فيها جيتار الفريق دا بتاع الاغنيه لااخيرا شكله فريق لزيز جدا--
> اشكرك على اختياراتك الجميله






*لا شكر على واجب*

*ميرسي كتير يا حبو على المشاركة والتواصل*

*بالنسبة للفرقة التانية هي اسمها : UTN1*


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> 0IA3ZvCkRkQ
> https://youtu.be/0IA3ZvCkRkQ
> جيت لكم بماريا كارى و Hero
> *كلام الاغنيه رااائع بشوفه اشاره مباشرا ان البطل الى جوانا دا هو الرب نفسه*
> ...






*تفضلي يا حبو*
*الاغنية اهي :*

*[YOUTUBE]0IA3ZvCkRkQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2019)

*رحل في بغداد واحد من روّاد الأغنية الريفية العراقية وعمالقتها : الفنان ” عبد الزهرة مناتي ” ، يوم الاثنين الماضي ، عن عُمر زاد على الثمانين عاما من العطاء والإبداع .

وقد قدّم الفنان عبد الزهرة مناتي خلال مسرته الفنية الكثير من الاغاني والاطوار الريفية التي لقت رواجا كبيرا في العراق ،
وتغنّى بها الجمهور العراقي سنوات طويلة منها أغنيته الشهيرة “نازل ياقطار الشوق” التي كتبها الشاعر حامد العبيدي عام 1964 ولحنها الأستاذ “سالم حسين” ، وسبق أن غناها المطرب المصري “اسماعيل شبانة” شقيق الفنان “عبد الحليم خافظ” ثم غنّاها الفنان عبد الجبار الدراجي بعد مناتي . ومن اغانيه أيضا أغنيه الروح من كلمات شاعر الأغنية الكبير الراحل “كاظم الرويعي” والحان الفنان الراحل “كمال السيد” ، وكذلك أغنيه “شلّي بسنين العمر من دونج” وهي من للملحن “عبدالحسين السماوي” .

ومن الأغاني الأخرى التي استولت على مسامع العراقيين لعقود هي :
يا وسفه ظني يا بويه ..يا وسفه ظني انا الحظنت الشوك ..مو كله مني ، لا تزعل ، مدلّلين ، أم رمش الذهب ، تلاكينه سويه ، آنه المانسيتك ، خليني أبات ويه الرمش ، نسمات المحبة ، يا وسفه كلبي ، كضت يا غايب الروح (تانيتك تدك الباب) ،
*



*الاغنية ( كل ما تغيب مسامحك )*
*المطربة : ورود الخفاف*

*كلما تغيب مسامحك
وأتأمل تعود واتامل تعود
وليفي وأدور صالحك
شيردك ردود شيردك ردود
امسامحك مسامحك
واتامل تعود واتامل تعوود

يا ما إلك ضحّيت
والنوب أضحّييي
هالنوب اضحي
ما يجي بعينك ليش
زادي ولا ملحي
امسامحك مسامحك
واتامل تعود واتامل تعوود

من السمه للقاع
ذبتني دنياااي ذبتني دنياي
خايف أقول آحااه
تتشمّت اعداي تتشمت اعداي
امسامحك مسامحك
واتامل تعود واتامل تعوووووووووود*

*[YOUTUBE]_txP3NlN4b4[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2019)

Killing Me Softly with Her Song


Strumming my pain with her fingers
Singing my life with her words
Killing me softly with her song
Killing me softly with her song
Telling my whole life with her words
Killing me softly with her song
I heard she sang a good song, I heard she had a style
And so I came to see her, to listen for a while
And there she was, this young boy, a stranger to my eyes
Strumming my pain with her fingers
Singing my life with her words
Killing me softly with her song
Killing me softly with her song
Telling my whole life with her words
Killing me softly with her song
I felt all flushed with fever, embarrassed by the crowd
I felt she'd found my letters and read each one out loud
I prayed that she would finish, but she just kept right on


*FRANK SINATRA*
*
*
*[YOUTUBE]9mDyok46MRM[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يوليو 2019)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgN-vvVVxMA[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah
Who am I? Someone that's afraid to let go, uh
You decide, if you're ever gonna, let me know (yeah)
Suicide, if you ever try to let go, uh
I'm sad and low, yeah
I'm sad and low, yeah
Who am I? Someone that's afraid to let go, uh
You decide, if you're ever gonna, let me know (yeah)
Suicide, if you ever try to let go, uh
I'm sad and low, yeah
I'm sad and low, yeah
I gave her everything
She took my heart and left me lonely
I've been broken, heart's contentious
I won't fix, I'd rather weep
I'm lost and I'm found, but
It's torture being in love
I love when you're around
But I fucking hate when you leave
Who am I? Someone that's afraid to let go, uh
You decide, if you're ever gonna, let me know (yeah)
Suicide, if you ever try to let go, uh
I'm sad and low, yeah
I'm sad and low, yeah
Who am I? Someone that's afraid to let go, uh
You decide, if you're ever gonna, let me know (yeah)
Suicide, if you ever try to let go, uh
I'm sad and low, yeah
I'm sad and low, yeah
Who am I? Someone that's afraid to let go, uh
You decide, if you're ever gonna, let me know (yeah)
Suicide, if you ever try to let go, uh
I'm sad and low, yeah
I'm sad and low, yeah
Who am I? Someone that's afraid to let go, uh
You decide, if you're ever gonna, let me know (yeah)
Suicide, if you ever try to let go, uh
I'm sad and low, yeah
I'm sad and low, yeah​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يوليو 2019)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqnkBdExjws[/YOUTUBE]


The second someone mentioned you were all alone
I could feel the trouble coursing through your veins
Now I know, it's got a hold
Just a phone called left unanswered, had me sparking up
These cigarettes won't stop me wondering where you are
Don't let go, keep a hold
If you look into the distance, there's a house upon the hill
Guiding like a lighthouse to a place where you'll be
Safe to feel at grace 'cause we've all made mistakes
If you've lost your way
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
Tell me what's been happening, what's been on your mind
Lately you've been searching for a darker place
To hide, that's alright
But if you carry on abusing, you'll be robbed from us
I refuse to lose another friend to drugs
Just come home, don't let go
If you look into the distance, there's a house upon the hill
Guiding like a lighthouse to a place where you'll be
Safe to feel at grace 'cause we've all made mistakes
If you've lost your way
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
If you look into the distance, there's a house upon the hill
Guiding like a lighthouse, it's a place where you'll be
Safe to feel at grace and if you've lost your way
If you've lost your way (I will leave the light on)
And I know you don't know oh, but I need you to be brave
Hiding from the truth ain't gonna make this all okay
I'll see your pain if you don't feel our grace
And you've lost your way
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
'Cause I will leave the light on​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يوليو 2019)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR7Ev14vUh8[/YOUTUBE]

I'm always ready for a war again
Go down that road again
It's all the same
I'm always ready to take a life again
You know I'll ride again
It's all the same (ooh, ooh, ooh)
Tell me who's gon' save me from myself
When this life is all I know
Tell me who's gon' save me from this hell
Without you, I'm all alone
Who gon' pray for me?
Take my pain for me?
Save my soul for me?
'Cause I'm alone, you see
If I'm gon' die for you
If I'm gon' kill for you
Then I'll spill this blood for you, hey
I fight the world, I fight you, I fight myself
I fight God, just tell me how many burdens left
I fight pain and hurricanes, today I wept
I'm tryna fight back tears, flood on my doorsteps
Life a livin' hell, puddles of blood in the streets
Shooters on top of the building, government aid ain't relief 
Earthquake, the body drop, the ground breaks
The poor run with smoke lungs and Scarface
Who need a hero? (hero)
You need a hero, look in the mirror, there go your hero
Who on the front lines at ground zero? (hero)
My heart don't skip a beat, even when hard times bumps the needle
Mass destruction and mass corruption
The souls are sufferin' men
Clutchin' on deaf ears again, rapture is comin'
It's all prophecy and if I gotta be sacrificed for the greater good, then that's what it gotta be
Who gon' pray for me?
Take my pain for me?
Save my soul for me?
'Cause I'm alone, you see
If I'm gon' die for you
If I'm gon' kill for you
Then I'll spill this blood for you, hey
Hey, hey
Hey, hey
Hey, hey
Hey, hey
Who gon' pray for me?
Take my pain for me?
Save my soul for me?
'Cause I'm alone, you see
If I'm gon' die for you
If I'm gon' kill for you
Then I'll spill this blood for you, hey
Just in case my faith go
I live by my own law
I live by my own law
I live by my own
Just in case my faith go
I live by my own law
I live by my own law
I live by my own​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ItHLz5WEA

 متحولوش معايا مش عارفا اعملها -- عندى اصلا المنتدى كله ممنوع الدخول عليع علشان على http


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2019)

ديماش كودابيرغن
.............................


مطرب من دولة كازاخستان


الميلاد: 24 مايو 1994 (العمر 24 سنة)، أكتوبي، كازاخستان
الطول: 1.91 م
الوالدان: Kanat Aitbayev، Svetlana Aitbayeva
الأشقاء: Raushan Aitbayeva، Abilmansur Kudaibergen
الأنواع: بوب، كروس أوفر، موسيقى الفولك، موسيقى العالم


[YOUTUBE]-bL6g_6qVLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2019)

*المطرب ديماش مع المطربة لارا فابيان*

*[YOUTUBE]WJTYHmtoyng[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2019)

*ديماش يغني في برنامج X factor*


*[YOUTUBE]ghSXygVGRnQ[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2019)

*ديماش وسيلين ديون*

*[YOUTUBE]FDbPhreNB6Q[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2019)

*اغنية ديماش  sos*




[YOUTUBE]LGcqfvPDPTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 يناير 2020)

موسيقى اندلسية ( لما بدا يتثنى)
[YOUTUBE]RQwZp_CHnus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2020)

«*مَن لم يتأثر برقيق الأشعار، تُتلى بلسان الأوتار، 
على شطوط الأنهار، في ظلال الأشجار، 
فذلك جلف الطبع حمار*».

 *الشيخ حسن العطار شيخ الجامع الأزهر*
1830 – 1835


[YOUTUBE]AwZK7QL-nWc[/YOUTUBE]

حـب إيـه - بسملة كمال

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> «*مَن لم يتأثر برقيق الأشعار، تُتلى بلسان الأوتار،
> على شطوط الأنهار، في ظلال الأشجار،
> فذلك جلف الطبع حمار*».
> 
> ...




 تجنن تجنن بسم الصليب عليها--
 طبعا الفيديو دا كان عندى :t30: و شوفته قبل كدا كتير  --
 البنت صوتها رائع -- تستعجب قوه الصوت دى تطلع من الجسم النونو  دا-- سبحانك يا رب على عطاياك
و الى بيعجبنى بئا كمان رد فعل  العازفين الى خلفها -- رد فعل ملفت و جميل 

اشكرك يا غالى انك شاركت الجمال دا مع الكل ---


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك يا غالى انك شاركت الجمال دا مع الكل ---




لا أبدا، لا أقصد "مشاركة الجمال" ولا كان في خطتي أبدا حتى أن أقترب من هذا الموضوع أساسا. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 رسالتي بالأحرى تعليق أو رد فعل غير مباشر على موضوع آخر هنا.

*لذلك اقتبست عبارة الشيخ العطار تحديدا:* لأن أستاذنا *روك* كان يقول هناك "أهل الحلال والحرام"، وحتى كررها. فأنا بدوري أقول له: بل *حتى أهل الحلال والحرام *لا يقبلون أصلا هذه الدعوى! كل هذا الجدل أو بالأحرى الهراء حول تحريم الموسيقى والغناء لم يظهر إلا بالقرن الأخير فقط، وذلك لأن عصابة من الهمج الرعاع ـ من "*أجلاف الطبع الحمير*" على حد تعبير الشيخ العطار ـ جاءت فاختطفت ليس فقط الدين بل حتى الثقافة نفسها، الثقافة المصرية والعربية كلها! فهكذا بلغ انحطاط الوجدان والعقل العربي عموما إلى حد أننا نجد اليوم بعض "*المسيحيين*" يناقشون موضوعا كهذا! (ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*لذلك أيضا تعمدت اختيار هذه الطفلة:* لأن الفن ليس فقط هيفا وصوفيا وشعبولا ورمضان وكل هذا الذي تقدمه الميديا. ما تقدمه الميديا هو في الأغلب *أسوأ *أشكال الفن وأردأها، وهي "*سلع*" تجارية ربحية بالأساس، وراءها صناعة ومؤسسات وميزانيات تتجاوز مئات الملايين وهكذا. أما الفن فهو *تعبير إنساني *تلقائي، بل جزء من طبيعتنا الإنسانية، لذلك حتى الأطفال يغنون ويرقصون ويرسمون ويبدعون بكل وسيلة لديهم، كما لا نجد في كل العالم شعبا واحدا ليست لديه فنونه ورسومه وحتى رقصاته الخاصة التي تراكمت بوجدانه وثقافته منذ آلاف السنين!  


(مع جزيل *احترامي *بالطبع للرأي الآخر. نحترم قطعا جميع الآراء ونحترم أصحابها. بالعكس *أتفهم *تماما هذا الموقف المضاد. لأنه كما انحطت ثقافتنا كذلك انحطت بالتبعية موسيقانا وأغنياتنا بالفعل (وكل وجوه الثقافة عموما، من التعليم حتى السياسة). صحيح تماما. لكن الخطأ هنا ـ *الخطأ القاتل *حقا ـ هو أن نأخذ هذا التراجع ذريعة لتحريم الفن ذاته، عموما، فنكرس نحن أنفسنا بذلك لمنطق هذه العصابة البربرية ونعيد بذلك إنتاج ثقافتها المنحطة دون أن نشعر)! 

الرد بالتالي هو ألا نشتبك مع كل هذا. فقط *نقدم *في صمت أفضل ما لدينا، *ونساعده ونشجعه ونرعاه*. نقدم مثلا طفلة كهذه، في أغنية كهذه، مع صُحبة جميلة كهذه! 

***

عموما الجمال هو تعليقك إنتي يا *حبو*، أشكرك على مرورك العاطر. 

وأيوه طبعا البنت "*فاجئت*" الجميع فعلا بصوتها، لذلك صقفوا أول ما *نطقت*، قبل حتى ما تستعرض إمكانياتها (في لحن صعب بالمناسبة رغم إنه يبدو بسيط)! 

بالتالي أيوه: شمعة واحدة بس صغيرة زي دي تقدر تزيح ضلمة كتير عن عقولنا وقلوبنا، ولو لدقائق! ربنا ينوّر قلوب الجميع ويسعد يا رب مساكي ومِسا الأحبّة جميعا!  

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2020)

قال مش قاصدك مشاركه الجمال هههههه لا يا غالى قصدك-- انت قولت تضرب عصفورين بحجر --تشارك الجمال و فى نفس الوقت تبعث رساله -


على العموم نشكر الرب انى نكشتك و طلعت منك العصفور التانى ههههه
و نصلى ان الرساله توصل القلوب
و حب ايييه الى انت جاى تقول عليييه دا إلهنا إحنا علمنا معنى الحب ايييه 

هههههه


----------



## خادم البتول (11 مايو 2020)

لا أبدا صدقيني أكيد "*الرسالة*" هي المقصود طبعا، بدليل إني جايب اقتباس من شيخ الأزهر! اشمعنا يعني؟ أكيد فيه معنى أقصده، و"*كل لبيبٍ بالإشارة يفهمُ*" كما قال الشاعر.  

***

إنما على قولك ـ وعشان خاطر عيونك ـ مفيش مانع "نشارك الجمال" فعلا طالما فتحنا السيرة، خاصة إن الغنوة دي بالذات كانت *أول لقاء *على الإطلاق بين عبقرية *الست *وعبقرية *بليغ حمدي *(وكان بليع وقتها ما يزال لسه في العشرينات من عمره)!! بعدها توالت "القنابل" التي قدمها بليغ لكوكب الشرق والتي أطربت الملايين وأسعدتهم وأضحكتهم وأبكتهم وعلمتهم وهذبتهم وساهمت في تشكيل وجدان أمة بكاملها: *حب إيه ـ أنساك ـ سيرة الحب ـ بعيد عنك ـ فات الميعاد ـ ألف ليلة وليلة ـ الحب كله...* وغيرها من الروائع الخالدة)!


لكن سمعنا خلاص "حب إيه" فخلينا نشارك بغنوة أخرى. طبعا صعب جدا نختار أمام هذا *النهر المتدفق *من الإبداع بين بليغ والست! لكن طالما كده كده لا يمكن الوفاء فعلا بحق أي أغنية، يبقا أختار بس *جملة موسيقية واحدة *ـ قصيرة جدا ـ من غنوة "فات الميعاد". الجملة دي "*غريبة*"! لا يمكن وصفها غير بإنها غريبة فعلا. غريبة وجميلة. وهي من مقدمة لمقطع رائع عموما، خاصة لما بتصدح أم كلثوم في هذا المقطع بالبيت الأشهر:

*وعايزنا نرجع زي زمان ... قول الزمان ارجع يا زمان*​ 
من حسن الحظ إني وجدت المقطع ده لكن للأسف "صوت" فقط، كمان بينتهي بشكل مفاجئ. لكن الجملة اللي اقصدها موجودة في البداية. نلاحظ كمان رد فعل الجمهور الذوّاقة الجميل على النغمة دي بالذات: في المرة الأولى: تصفيق طبعا. في المرة التانية: ح نسمع في الخلفية واحد بيهتف *بحُرقة: *«اللللهههههه... اللللهههههه... اللله أكبررر...» 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وكأنه بالفعل "*سِكِر*" من هذه النغمة وحلاوتها وغرابتها (مع إنها لا تتجاوز بالفعل ثواني معدودة)! 


نسمع مع بعض هذه الجملة و"نتسلطن" مع هذا المقطع الجميل البديع كله عموما:


[YOUTUBE]f9X8ljtples[/YOUTUBE]​

*وزمــان يا فـــــن! *

أهو ده بقا اللي اسمه "*مشاركة الجمال*" يا حبو باشا! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وأما الإهداء فطبعا ليك يا جميل (وبعد إذنك للأستاذ عوبَديا أيضا، ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه :t9، وبالطبع لكل الأحباء "السّميعة" الحضور أسعد الله مساء الجميع. 

_____________________

(نفس المقطع فيديو ولكن بدون هذه الجملة المميزة في البداية، لمن يرغب في الاستمتاع بالآداء العبقري لكوكب الشرق كما كانت على المسرح)!
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 مايو 2020)

شاهد واسمع احلى صوت طفولي في العالم للطفلة الهولندية ( أميرة) وهي تغني  الاوبرا
[YOUTUBE]NT-Gaj1VUqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> *وزمــان يا فـــــن! *
> 
> أهو ده بقا اللي اسمه "*مشاركة الجمال*" يا حبو باشا!
> 
> ...




اشكرك يا غالى على الاهداء الجميل دا -- ايه المزاج العالى دا--
 و طالما روحت لام كلثوم-- يبقى ننزل باغنيه "الحب كدا" 



[YOUTUBE]https://youtu.be/EenmubyzJ9s
[/YOUTUBE]
الحب كده وصال ودلال ورضا وخصام  اهو من ده وده الحب كده مش عايز كلام  الحب كده--


عجيبه دلوقى فعلا الاغانى باقت مختلفه جدا -- 

دا غير الرتم السريع و وقت الاغنيه القصير-- زمان كان عندهم وقت يسمعوا اغنيه واحده بس قرب الساعه -- كان عندهم وقت للحب و الغرام و الهيام -- دلوقى الزمن كله سريع فى سريع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 مايو 2020)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99f_P5YKnX8[/YOUTUBE]

NANA - Lonely 

Remember first time we met day one
Kids in the garden' playin' games heaven' fun
Excitin' and amazin' havin' a real friend of mine
Face to face and eye to eye
Usin' our hands to buy and supply
Chillin' is cool from January to June
And we still sticked together like the glue
And know the rules
Forever you and I and believe it was clear
If I ever should fall I could count on you with no fear
Runnin' out of time I see who's fake
Alone without protection from all them snakes
All for one one for all I was told
Black white yellow no matter if your young or old
Nana's in the house to let you know
What I see is how I feel and damn
I'm alone
I am lonely lonely lonely
I am lonely lonely in my life
I am lonely lonely lonely
God help me help me to survive!
Bridge
Everybody's trippin' on me
Oh lord come help me please
I did some bad things in my life
Why can't you rescue me 'cause you've got all I need
I know I got to pay the price
Lonely (2x)
Cheepin' through the streets at night after a fuss and fight
Tears in my eyes I'm a man lookin' for the light
Dark is the path I know he will rescue me
The lord is my shepherd I'm cool despite emergency
Whom shall I fear except the god
Thank you for the blessin' and the skills on the mic
Five years we know there's no diggity
Free at last see the light in me
What goes up must come down
I'll be around while you heading towards deathtown
Always look forward hardly never look back
So many tears and the snakes on my jock
Now I'm riding in my big fat ride
Your ass is late so look for the line
Nana in the house to let you know
What I see is how I feel so leave me alone
Lonely (3x)
Knock on my door whom you lookin' for
A dream or reality enemies at my door
Eyes I realize it's fantasize I must be high
So let me live before I die
Once again grab the bottle twist the cap
To survive your life is yours my life is mine
No emotions in this world full of lies
Step my step and be versatile
Love peace and crash that's what it's all about
Alone by yourself than you lack there's no doubt about
I'm always into something making moves to improve
What would you do if you where in my shoes
Boom a letter oops another suicide
Meet me for a ride at the boulevard
Nana's in the house to let you know
What I see is how I feel and damn I'm alone​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 مايو 2020)

*

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mkGch085m4[/YOUTUBE]

NANA - Dreams

In my dreams god is talking to me
In my dreams i am down on my knees
In my dreams i am begging you please
Let my soul rest in peace
Dreams sometimes i ask the lord why
Mama back again in my dreams you are alive
I don't know reality of fiction
I guess you and the lord guiding on my mission
Who am i an actor or musician
Dreaming all these years finally the right decision
I can't breathe my mind is wide open
Nightmares in the night bedsheet like an ocean
Sleeping deep i can hear god speak
Your life in my hands check the bible read and preach
My eyes open begin to realize
I am still in my dreams who's the man in disguise
I start trippin' think a sec about the kitchen
Have to face the fact about my future reputation
In addition minimize my ambition
Lord wake me up change my situation
In my dreams god is talking to me
In my dreams i am down on my knees
In my dreams i am begging you please
Let my soul rest in peace
Life is too short too short to live in anger
Can't stand these negative vibes
Life is too short too short to live with danger
Please help me god to survive
Canґt just stand these negative vibes
Wonґt you help me god to survive
Canґt just stand these negative vibes
Rap 2.
Dreams i just can't explain
They bug me out make me trip in so many ways
I want the truth nothing but the truth
Entire 411 i am goin' back to my roots
Woop woop that's the sound of the police
Young gifted black i am down on my knees
Irritated lost nowhere to go
Help me please rescue me i am loosing control
The show must go on i wanna have my piece of cake
Seperate good from the bad and fake
Snakes always wanna ride your jack and place
Their behinds in your face dispossess your space
In my dreams i see a picture of your face
Life is too short b take a break
I wish good luck for you and yours
Dreams see me walking through that door
In my dreams god is talking to me
In my dreams i am down on my knees
In my dreams i am begging you please
Let my soul rest in peace
Could you ease my pain and show me good things is my life
Could it be that iґm just to blind, life is to short,
To short to live in anger, please help me god to survive
Still talking in my dreams, whitout you life is not what it seams
This is so hard to take
Yeah yeah yeaaah*​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2020)

تحاسبني على الايام ويلي ايام الهنا الحلوه​ حنيه و وفه وانغام ويلي تهدي لقلبك النجوى​ ريت القلب ماحبك ولا شاف الهنا بقربك​ الايام وتحاسب على الايام​ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​ ظنيت البدايه مهما تحلى  ايام المحبه وياك احلى​ قلبك بالعجل للهوى مله ونسيت الوداد الغالي كله​ ريت القلب ماحبك ولا شاف الهنا بقربك​ الايام وتحاسب على الايام​ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​ ياروحي على الهجران عوديني ماريد الدموع تهيل بعيوني​ لو حن القلب على الراح واسيني علميه على الهجر لاتذليني​ ريت القلب ماحبك ولا شاف الهنا بقربك​ الايام وتحاسب على الايام​ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




[YOUTUBE]Vs3wdmcsExg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (29 يونيو 2020)

[YOUTUBE]pwp1CH5R-w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2020)

*باب الجار*

                                                       دقيت باب الجار .. كل ظنتي بابي 	
ذاكرتي صارت عدم .. من فرقت أحبابي 	
يا جاري هذا العشق .. يحرق ولا يحترق 	
تركوني وحدي ومشوا .. ما حاسب حسابي
  الليل ما ينتهي .. والآه مسموعه 	
الناس عني إلتهوا .. وكلمن بموضوعه 	
أهلي عليّ بعاد .. ساعدني يا جاري 	
حزني يبجي بلاد .. خفف عليّ ناري
  يا دار ما أسكن إلا تجي أحبابك 	
يحرم عليّ شوفتك ويحرم عليّ بابك 	
أهلي عليّ بعاد .. ساعدني يا جاري 	
حزني يبجي بلاد .. خفف عليّ ناري 	
يا جاري هذا العشق .. يحرق ولا يحترق 	
تركوني وحدي ومشوا .. ما حاسب حسابي 



[YOUTUBE]OatKnf4aNvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 يوليو 2020)

*لا حب في العالم يضاهي حب يسوع لنا ولا شخص في العالم بيضمن حياتنا الحاضرة والابدية لذا انشغلوا بحب الرب يسوع واهتموا بعبادته واكرامه وغنوا ورنموا له وضعوا حياتكم خدمةً له ولمجد اسمه القدوس وافنوا حياتكم في خدمته فهو سيكرمكم لانه لا يبقي نفسه مديوناً لاحد واحبوه وحده وملكوه على حياتكم ستضمنوا حياتكم الحاضرة والابدية*​


----------



## بايبل333 (3 يوليو 2020)

الموضوع حلو جداً وحابب اشارك معاكم جزيئة بسيطة من العملاقة وردة بالاغنية الاسطورية العظيمة التى من تاليف سيد مرسى والملحن الرائع بليغ حمدى كمية الاحساس والمشاعر والفن والعظمة يتخلالان فى هده الاغنية هى الاولى وردة عندى فى الاغانى بنقاء صوتها واعدوبة كلماتها الرائعة فنانة قدمت الكثير والكثير موسوعة غنائية عملاقة جداً

[YOUTUBE]c1_m_FbsVfI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (3 يوليو 2020)

هى اغنية لا تقدر بعمل فنى اعلانى  بسهولة 
ترجع الاغنية الاصلية نفسها الى فرقة الروك العالمية كوين


> احتوى ألبوم الفرقة "أخبار العالم" لعام 1977 على "We Will Rock You" و "We are the Champions" ، اللتين أصبحتا نشيدتين في الأحداث الرياضية. بحلول أوائل الثمانينيات ، كانت كوين واحدة من أكبر فرق الروك في العالم



[YOUTUBE]YzbJrBp8w5E[/YOUTUBE]

كلمات الأغاني
Buddy, you're a boy, make a big noise
Playing in the street, gonna be a big man someday
You got mud on your face, you big disgrace
Kicking your can all over the place, singin'
We will, we will rock you
We will, we will rock you
Buddy, you're a young man, hard man
Shouting in the street, gonna take on the world someday
You got blood on your face, you big disgrace
Waving your banner all over the place
We will, we will rock you, sing it!
We will, we will rock you, yeah
Buddy, you're an old man, poor man
Pleading with your eyes, gonna get you some peace someday
You got mud on your face, big disgrace
Somebody better put you back into your place, do it!
We will, we will rock you, yeah, yeah, come on
We will, we will rock you, alright, louder!
We will, we will rock you, one more time
We will, we will rock you
Yeah


[YOUTUBE]tJYN-eG1zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> الموضوع حلو جداً وحابب اشارك معاكم جزيئة بسيطة من العملاقة وردة بالاغنية الاسطورية العظيمة التى من تاليف سيد مرسى والملحن الرائع بليغ حمدى كمية الاحساس والمشاعر والفن والعظمة يتخلالان فى هده الاغنية هى الاولى وردة عندى فى الاغانى بنقاء صوتها واعدوبة كلماتها الرائعة فنانة قدمت الكثير والكثير موسوعة غنائية عملاقة جداً
> 
> 
> ​




يسسسسلام على المزاج العالى يسلام
اختيار جميل جدا -- روقان هههه
اشكرك انك شاركتنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> هى اغنية لا تقدر بعمل فنى اعلانى  بسهولة
> ترجع الاغنية الاصلية نفسها الى فرقة الروك العالمية كوين
> 
> كلمات الأغاني
> ...




حلوه جدا طبعا -- انا كنت ناسيه الاعلان دا خااالص-- وكمان عمر دياب كان فيه هههههههه
بس الحقيقه فعلا هى لها اوقات تتسمع فيها-- هى مرتبطه لوحدها كدا بروح المنافسه و التشجيع --


----------



## بايبل333 (4 يوليو 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يسسسسلام على المزاج العالى يسلام
> اختيار جميل جدا -- روقان هههه
> اشكرك انك شاركتنا


يا ست الكل وردة عندى ثم وردة فى الاغانى معايا لها معنى تانى احساسها بالكلام والحضور والدف 
بصراحة أفضلها عن كوكب الشرق من وجهة نظرى وهدا راى 




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حلوه جدا طبعا -- انا كنت ناسيه الاعلان دا خااالص-- وكمان عمر دياب كان فيه هههههههه
> بس الحقيقه فعلا هى لها اوقات تتسمع فيها-- هى مرتبطه لوحدها كدا بروح المنافسه و التشجيع --


هى شركة بيبسى شركة عالمية بتعرف تعمل اعلانات وتروج لها بصورة كبيرة جداً على الساحة 
الاغنية دى نفسها عملت ضجة كبيرة جداً عندما نزلت اوائل السبعينات 
حازت بطلب جمهورى عريق جدا من فرقة كوين العالمية


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2020)

Hello, it's me
I was wondering if after all these years you'd like to meet
To go over everything
They say that time's supposed to heal ya, but I ain't done much healing
Hello, can you hear me?
I'm in California dreaming about who we used to be
When we were younger and free
I've forgotten how it felt before the world fell at our feet
There's such a difference between us
And a million miles
Hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times
To tell you I'm sorry for everything that I've done
But when I call, you never seem to be home
Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried
To tell you I'm sorry for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart anymore
Hello, how are you?
It's so typical of me to talk about… 



[YOUTUBE]AOdVNMy9PPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## بايبل333 (11 يوليو 2020)

روائع الموسيقار الفنان محمد فوزى 
لحن ولا اروع اسمعوه 

[YOUTUBE]Vf48o5X_K1U[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]azQkFH0WWJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2020)

*ع اللي جرى*

  عاللي جرى من مراسيلك عاللي جرى 
بس اما تيجي وانا واحكيلك عاللي جرى 
وامسح دموعي بمنديلك عاللي جرى 
بس اما تيجي وانا احكيلك عاللي جرى 
عاللي جرى عاللي جرى ...
 متغربين احنا متغربين 
تجري السنين واحنا 
جرح السنين 
ماحد قال عنا خبر يفرحنا 
ولا حد جاب منك كلمه تريحنا 
بس اما تيجي وانا واحكيلك عاللي جرى 
وامسح دموعي بمنديلك عاللي جرى 
عاللي جرى عاللي جرى ...
 يا نجمه عشقانه السهر عشاني .. عشاني 
حملتها يوم السفر حناني .. حناني 
راح السلام وجاني وسط الكلام نساني 
بس اما تيجي وانا واحكيلك عاللي جرى 
وامسح دموعي بمنديلك عاللي جرى 
عاللي جرى عاللي جرى ...
 يا ليلي اه ياجرحي اه يا حبي اه 
الحب دوبنا تهنا وتوهنا 
وتاهت المراسيل بين النهار والليل 
ما فضلش غير دمعه مرسومه ب المناديل 
بس اما تيجي وانا واحكيلك عاللي جرى 
وامسح دموعي بمنديلك عاللي جرى 
عاللي جرى عاللي جرى ... 

[YOUTUBE]ew9A5VjkcTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2020)

*على بابي*

  على بابي على بابي واقف قمرين واحد بالسما 
والثاني اغلى من العين بيفهم بالوما 

يا قمرنا بالليالي نحنا العاشقين 
يا طالع بالعلالي خلينا سهرانين 

ولا نجمه بين قمرين ولا نسمه بين هلالين 
و الناس عندها قمر وانا عندي قمرين 

على بابي واقف قمرين واحد بالسما 
والثاني اغلى من العين بيفهم بالوما 

يامداوي قلوب عطشانه اروي العطشانين 
ياللي عيونك مليانه بالحب والحنين 

وانا وانت يا نور العين روح وساكنه بجسدين 
وانا وانت يا نور العين روح وساكنه بجسدين 

على بابي واقف قمرين واحد بالسما 
والثاني اغلى من العين بيفهم بالوما


[YOUTUBE]x5pdWYa4O1o&list=RDx5pdWYa4O1o&start_radio=1&t=89[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2020)

كان ياما كان
 الحب مالى بيتنا
 و مدفينا الحنان
 زارنا الزمان
 سرق منا فرحتنا.. والراحة والأمان
 حبيبي كان هنا
 مالى الدنيا عليٌا
 بالحب والهنا
 حبيبي يا انا
 يا اغلى من عينيٌا
 نسيت مين انا ؟؟
 انا الحب اللى كان
 اللى نسيته اوام
 من قبل الآوان
 نسيت اسمى كمان !!
 نسيت يا سلام
 على غدر الإنسان
 و الله زمان
 يا هوى زمان
 و الله زمان
 يا هوى زمان
 و الله زمان زمان
 يا هوى زمان
 ياحبيبي جيت أنا
 ليه فى الدنيا ديه
 إلا عشان احبك
 عشان يدوب عمري
 من جرح غدرك بدرى
 شمعة ورا شمعة
 و تعيش انت لفرحك
 ياحبيبي فداك انا
 و سنينى اللى جيه
 فداك قلبى اللى حبك
 امشى فوق همى
 فوق دمعى و غنّى
 ولا تنزلش دمعه
 ليلة فوق خدك
 حبيبي كان هنا
 مالى الدنيا عليٌا
 بالحب والهنا
 حبيبي يا انا
 يا اغلى من عينيٌا
 نسيت مين انا ؟؟
 انا الحب اللى كان
 اللى نسيته اوام
 من قبل الآوان
 نسيت اسمى كمان !!
 نسيت يا سلام
 على غدر الإنسان
 و الله زمان
 يا هوى زمان
 و الله زمان
 يا هوى زمان
 و الله زمان زمان
 يا هوى زمان


[YOUTUBE]zayPakM-EYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 يوليو 2020)

[YOUTUBE]fPO76Jlnz6c[/YOUTUBE]

As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death
I take a look at my life and realize there's not much left
'Coz I've been blastin' and laughin' so long, that
Even my mama thinks that my mind is gone
But I ain't never crossed a man that didn't deserve it
Me be treated like a punk you know that's unheard of
You better watch how you're talkin', and where you're walkin'
Or you and your homies might be lined in chalk
I really hate to trip but I gotta, loc
As I grow I see myself in the pistol smoke, fool
I'm the kinda G the little homies wanna be like
On my knees in the night, sayin' prayers in the streetlight
Been spendin' most their lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Been spendin' most their lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spendin' most our lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spendin' most our lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
They got the situation, they got me facin'
I can't live a normal life, I was raised by the stripes
So I gotta be down with the hood team
Too much television watchin' got me chasin' dreams
I'm an educated fool with money on my mind
Got my 10 in my hand and a gleam in my eye
I'm a loc'd out gangsta set trippin' banger
And my homies is down so don't arouse my anger, fool
Death ain't nothin' but a heartbeat away
I'm livin' life, do or die, what can I say
I'm twenty-three now, but will I live to see twenty-four
The way things are going I don't know
Tell me why are we, so blind to see
That the one's we hurt, are you and me
Been spendin' most their lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Been spendin' most their lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spendin' most our lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spendin' most our lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Power and the money, money and the power
Minute after minute, hour after hour
Everybody's runnin', but half of them ain't lookin'
What's going on in the kitchen, but I don't know what's cookin'
They say I gotta learn, but nobody's here to teach me
If they can't understand it, how can they reach me
I guess they can't, I guess they won't
I guess they front, that's why I know my life is out of luck, fool
Been spendin' most their lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Been spendin' most their lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spendin' most our lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Keep spendin' most our lives,
Livin' in the gangsta's paradise
Tell me why are we, so blind to see
That the one's we hurt, are you and me
Tell me why are we, so blind to see
That the one's we hurt, are you and me​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 يوليو 2020)

------------------------


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2020)

* ايام وبنعيشها – عمرو دياب *



ايام وبنعيشها هنعمل ايه يا قلبى فى ناس
مهماش ناس مفيش احساس ومش بيحسو بجروحنا
دى دموعنا هنحوشها عشان مش صح نبقى ضعاف
نبان ساعة الفراق بنخاف ياريت نغصب على روحنا
 وعلى ايه دي حكاية خلصت من بدري
والله خلصت من بدري والغدر حسيت بيه
وعلى ايه على ايه هنبكى على الماضي
ايام وعدت ع الفاضي فى ايه هنبكى عليه


مش فارقة نتكلم نعيد ونزيد فى ايه على ايه
ما عادش يفيد بكانا عليه خلاص الجرح اهو معلم
وياريت لا نتألم ولا نقاسي، وداع بوداع
محدش ساب حبيبه وضاع وآدينا خلاص بنتعلم
 وعلى ايه دي حكاية خلصت من بدري
والله خلصت من بدري والغدر حسيت بيه
وعلى ايه على ايه هنبكى على الماضي
ايام وعدت ع الفاضي فى ايه هنبكى عليه 



[YOUTUBE]KbTqKEiFHPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## بايبل333 (22 يوليو 2020)

ترنيمة حلوة جداً الصوت والحضور والكلمات 
انا بصراحة جسمى بيقشعر منها 

[YOUTUBE]_7r3EagliUM&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يوليو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> ترنيمة حلوة جداً الصوت والحضور والكلمات
> انا بصراحة جسمى بيقشعر منها
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_7r3EagliUM&feature[/YOUTUBE]




 فعلا --- رائعه -- قدروا بصوتهم منغير دعم الات و لا موسيقا انهم يرنموا باسلوب رائع ---و البنوته صوتها جميله و بترنم بطلقائيه بدون كسوف و بطلاقه -و كلام الترنيمه جميله جدا --
اشكرك على المشاركه الجميله -- الرب يباركك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 يوليو 2020)

[YOUTUBE]rEAsWzNTe3U[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah
See it's been hard for me to be myself
I look in the mirror and I can't see myself
Feel like I'm screaming and no one's hearing me
Trapped in my insecurities knowing I couldn't free myself (I see you)
My heart and my time are two things I stopped giving
'Cause most of us are breathing but we not living
What happens then when I'm too numb inside to even feel
What happens when there's no more life in me for you to kill (I see you)
I can't love now
I can't trust now
I can't help but drinking to feel the rush now
I can't lose you
I can't keep you
I can't stay but you know I'm too weak to leave you (I see you)
Know I'm too weak to love someone else 'cause you know I need you
Even though you lie to me I still try to believe you
But we ended up as the type of people that don't love
'Cause we grew up in a world that just never showed love (I see you)
But if you see me now you wouldn't recognize me
All these feelings that I used to have are dead inside me
And I don't know how much longer I can stay
The ones that hold close are the ones that just push away (I see you)
And it's like, having trouble finding myself
I couldn't say I'm still the same I couldn't lie to myself
They say love has a price we just can't afford what it cost
Looking for ourselves in a place where we're all lost
I see you running into the woods
With your bright yellow jacket
You look lost
Yeah, you look lost
I see you running into the woods
With your bright yellow jacket
You look lost
Yeah, you look lost
I see you
Yeah, my family don't know the shit I've been going through
I'm empty now and it's been a while since I've spoke to you
I run to you because I know your soul has been broken too
But maybe that's the reason why I just couldn't get close to you (I see you)
You're no good, your love is dressed in destruction
I pushed away but without you I couldn't function
I needed something to feel, I just needed something that's real
'Cause I just keep numbing the pain 'til I feel nothing in these (I see you)
Nightmares haunt me still but I just keep dreaming
If God exists tell me why I only see demons?
Yeah I only see demons
Trying not to choke and my lungs fill with smoke like how the fuck I keep breathing? (I see you)
We live in a time where love is more painful than hate now
So all the smiles we give to people are fake now
And we just hide how we feel so we never break down
And all these doubts got me feeling like a mistake now (I see you)
I wish I didn't have to take these pills
But I just needed something that can make me feel
I just needed something that could take what's real
And make me numb 'cause all this pain just can't be killed (I see you)
I can't be killed, my soul's too real that's when it broke to pieces
Who would have thought that loving you was my only weakness?
Fuck, who would have thought that loving you was my only weakness?
I see you running into the woods
With your bright yellow jacket
You look lost
Yeah, you look lost
I see you running into the woods
With your bright yellow jacket
You look lost
Yeah, you look lost
I see you​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أغسطس 2020)

*[YOUTUBE]6H2_eBKq9Fk[/YOUTUBE]

And, oh
I said
Hey, come back
To my arms, yeah
This hurts, yeah, fuck, I know
I can't take this shit no more
But I got this, this life is short
Yeah, look

[Verse]
They say nothing lasts forever, love always fades away
I try to hide the pain, so I guess I'm the one to blame
I'm in the dark fallin', drownin', callin' your name
I still hear your voice, I still see your face
But I–held on to you, but you were killin' me slow
Two things, love and compassion, things that we'd never show
We all just run from the truth and all the things that we know
And still I'm lookin' for you, but I just hope that you grow, fuck
I'm not as okay as I pretend to be
Runnin' from the past and I can't see what lies ahead of me
I gave up on everyone, I gave up on everything
I know there's a heaven, I just don't think it was meant for me
If you knew me you would judge me for all these mistakes
So like the rest of us I carry this smile on my face
And act like everything's okay as I try not to break
My smile is like the love you gave all along, it was fake
Been so neglected, I don't even know my worth no more
Sinners like us don't find forgiveness in a church no more
Meds, they don't work no more, my head doesn't work no more
Sometimes I'd rather die 'cause that wouldn't hurt no more
But some nights I wanna call you and swallow my pride
'Cause some nights I just feel empty and hollow inside
Why do we hold on to the people that promise us lies?
Why do we kill ourselves to live if all of us die?
I'm slowly breakin' down, it's hard to fake my smile
I learned the things that help us breathe can also make us drown
I just can't take it now
I just can't take it now
My demons talk to me, these angels never make a sound
Sometimes I look inside the mirror and stare at myself
Hate who I am, I have this pro'lem comparin' myself
Sometimes we love someone who turns into somebody else
I got so lost in you, forgot how to care for myself
We fight addictions, we hate each other, we're all the same
We dig for love, bury the past and end up in the grave, yeah
But who's to blame? I guess we all change
We hurt the ones we love because of our pain, fuck*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أغسطس 2020)

*[YOUTUBE]WNeLUngb-Xg[/YOUTUBE]

It starts with one thing
I don't know why
It doesn't even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind
I designed this rhyme
To explain in due time
All I know
Time is a valuable thing
Watch it fly by as the pendulum swings
Watch it count down to the end of the day
The clock ticks life away
It's so unreal
Didn't look out below
Watch the time go right out the window
Trying to hold on, but you didn't even know
Wasted it all just to watch you go
I kept everything inside
And even though I tried, it all fell apart
What it meant to me
Will eventually be a memory of a time when
I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
One thing, I don't know why
It doesn't even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind
I designed this rhyme
To remind myself of a time when
I tried so hard
In spite of the way you were mocking me
Acting like I was part of your property
Remembering all the times you fought with me
I'm surprised it got so
Things aren't the way they were before
You wouldn't even recognize me anymore
Not that you knew me back then
But it all comes back to me in the end
You kept everything inside
And even though I tried, it all fell apart
What it meant to me will eventually be a memory of a time when
I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I've put my trust in you
Pushed as far as I can go
For all this
There's only one thing you should know
I've put my trust in you
Pushed as far as I can go
For all this
There's only one thing you should know
I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أغسطس 2020)

*[YOUTUBE]nzCIeNhw8oE[/YOUTUBE]


I just want to make this clear
I am a believer
But sometimes it gets hard
My name is Dax
(Dear God)
Dear God
There's a lot of questions that I have about the past (can you hear me?)
And I don't want hear it from a human you made
So you're the last person that I'm ever gonna ask
Tell me what's real, tell me what's fake
Why is everything about you a debate? (Why?)
What's the point of love?
Every time I've showed it
I was broken and it's forced me just to only wanna hate
Why's there only one you but multiple religions? (Why?)
Why does every conversation end in a division? (Why?)
Why does everybody want to tell us how to live
But they won't listen to the same damn message that they giving? (Fuck them)
Tell me how to feel, tell me what's wrong
I tried to call, pick up the phone (pick up), I'm on my own
Everybody says you coming back
Then man why the hell's it taking so long?
Why do I hurt? (Why?)
Why is there pain?
Why does everything good always have to change? (Why?)
Why does everybody try to profit off another man's work
Then destroy it just for monetary gain? (Fuck them)
Tell me are you black or are you white?
I don't even really care I just really want to know what's right
They been saying one thing but I've been looking in the book
And it seems like they've been lying for my whole damn life
Tell me where I'm going (where?)
Is it heaven or hell?
I just hope this message greats you well
I had a dream that I was walking with the devil
Don't remember how it feels but I swear that I remember the smell
Looked me right into my eyes and told me everything I wanted
Could be mine if I gave up and decided to sell
But I said I'd rather die then get mine now I'm here
No fear one man with a story to tell
Dear God, where were you when I needed it?
When I fucked up and repeated it?
When they set the bar and I exceeded it? (Where were you?)
My life is like a book that they've been judging by a cover
But have never took the time to fucking read the shit (fuck 'em)
I remember telling you my goals and my dreams
But you didn't even answer so I guess you didn't believe in it
I remember sitting with a gun to my head trying to ask
You for some help but I guess you didn't believe in it!
I don't want religion I need that spirituality
I don't want a church I need people to call a family
I don't wanna tell my sins to another sinner just
Because he's got a robe and he went to some academy
I don't wanna read it in a book, I wanna hear it from you
Don't wanna learn it in a school because they're hiding the truth
Don't wanna talk about it to another fucking human being
And that's only reason that I even stepped in this booth
Dear God
How do I take this darkness and turn it into light?
How do believe in a concept where I speak to a man
I've never seen with my own two eyes?
How do I know that religion wasn't made
Just to separate the world and create a whole disguise
Just to keep us in these chains while the rich get richer
And the poor pray to you and perpetuate a lie?
How do I know this ain't some big joke? (How?)
How can I have faith when there is no hope? (How?)
How the hell does one man have a hundred billion dollars
And we still have people on the street that are broke?
There's a lot of things I wanna talk about and get off my chest
I can't sleep 'cause the devil won't let me rest
I used to know a fucking pastor in a church
And I can still hear the screams of the kids he would fucking molest
Dear God, do you hear me? (Do you hear me?)
I'm supposed to fear you but you ain't said shit
So maybe it's you who actually fears me?
I don't know the answer I just want to see it clearly
So many lies there's a thousand different theories
All I want to know is who really made religion
Because I know it wasn't you but don't nobody believes me
No more lies, no more death
Bring back King, bring back X
Please dear God let their souls rest
Protect who's left and watch their steps
Dear God
I don't want to have to ask you again
I just hope that you know that I'm still a believer
So I'll end this all by saying, "Amen"
It's Dax*​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أغسطس 2020)

بحيرة البجع .. هي إحدى روائع الموسيقي الرومانتيكي الروسي تشايكوفسكي الموسيقية التي ألفها عام 1887 والتي تضاف إلى تراثه الموسيقي العالمي في الجمال النائم، كسارة البندق والأميرة النائمة. تتضمن بحيرة البجع أربعة فصول استعراضية موسيقية راقصة في باليه درامي من أربعة فصول، وكتب كلماتها بالروسية المؤلفان في. بي. بيغتشين وفاستلي جلتزر، وعرضت لأول مرة على مسرح البولشوي بموسكو في 4 مارس 1887 وقام بتصميم رقصات الباليه ماريوس بيتيبا.


[YOUTUBE]-OHZZVcurv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أغسطس 2020)

*من روائع الفلكلور الروسي - البائع  الجوال*

[YOUTUBE]p1f25Xt_4w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (27 أغسطس 2020)

انت تفوقت لنفسك
ف مجالات كتيرة جدا

افضل واندر الاخبار

والمستجدات العالمية

بلاقي حضرتك ناشرها

خالص تحياتي وتقديري

ربنا يزيد ويبارك وينمي خدمتك


----------



## خادم البتول (10 سبتمبر 2020)

*ياريتــك معايـــا
*​
لحظة إحساس جميلة ـ وكم أصبحت عزيزة نادرة هذه اللحظات ـ عندما غنى هشام عباس فـ"سرق الكاميرا" كما يقولون بلغة السينما! في الحقيقة خطف الكاميرا خطفا، حتى من صاحب الأغنية نفسه، وذلك ببساطة لأن هشام *يحب *حقا هذه الأغنية! نظرته، ابتسامته، حركاته، كل شيء يشهد على عشقه لهذه الأغنية! هكذا بصدق إحساسه سرق الكاميرا، وهكذا سجل لأجلنا ـ بصحبة "الأمير" بالطبع ـ لحظة أخرى جديدة من لحظات الفن الجميل! 


[YOUTUBE]Bx3i5dzzzTA[/YOUTUBE]​ 

وحقا ليس بالصيف أجمل من أمسياته الساهرة على شاطئ النيل الجميل بين الغناء والموسيقى، كما أنه ليس أصدق ـ برهانا على المحبة ـ من هذا الإحساس الشجيّ عندما يفرح المُحب فيتمنى لو كان المحبوب معه، شريكا له في كل فرحة يعيشها!


[YOUTUBE]f978YPj1L3o[/YOUTUBE]​

رائعة أمير الغناء الفنان الكبير *هاني شاكر* "ياريتك معايا" (1974) للسمّيعة والذوّاقة وأهل الطرب، وأما إذا كنت في عجلة من أمرك (أو هكذا تعتقد: أنك في عجلة من أمرك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) فلا يفوتك على الأقل المقطع الثالث (بدءا من الدقيقة 10 تقريبا) فهو فيما يرى البعض أجمل مقاطع الأغنية. تمنياتي لجميع الأحباء بسهرة سعيدة ونسمة صيفية موسيقية جميلة، مع إهداء خاص بالطبع لصديقنا الأستاذ* أيمـن *بمناسبة شفائه الميمون، كذلك لصديقنا الأستاذ *مينـا *بمناسبة عيد ميلاده السعيد. أسعد الله أمسياتكم جميعا وملأها بنسمات الحب وعبير الفن والجمال. تحياتي ومحبتي. 

___________________

* على خلاف ما ظهر على شاشات الإعلام الرديء: هذه الأغنية بكلماتها الفريدة هي للشاعر الكبير *مجدي نجيب* أحد أكبر شعراء الأغنية العربية، كما أن اللحن للموسيقار الجميل *محمد سلطان *صاحب الروائع خاصة مع زوجته الفنانة الراحلة فايزة أحمد.  
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2020)

انت سوسه فعلا جبت منين هانى شاكر مع  هشام عباس  بيغنوا مع بعض "ياريتك معايا" 
و بعد ما قعد هشام عباس  يتمنى ان الحبيب كان يبقى معاه قعد يدور بعدها عليه و يغنى و يقول : "فينه حبيبى فينه " هههههههه  اغنيه ستايل تانى  رتم تانى خالص ..." ياريتك معايا" فيه سلطنه من نوع خاص و فجئه الشاشه تقلب الوان و حركه الكامرا تبقا سريعه جدا مش ملاحقه حركه الى بيتفعلوا مع نغمات الاغنيه بتاعت فينه حبيبى فينه ههههههههههhttps://youtu.be/jMKCBiPxkhw
 دائما يا خادم واخدنا فى مكان تانى و زمن تانى و جو نانى 
اشكرك على مشاركتك الجمليله و طبعا حمدله على سلامت استاذنا الغالى ايمندد و عيد ميلاد سعيد  مينا


----------



## خادم البتول (13 سبتمبر 2020)

ولا سوسة ولا يحزنون.. دي كلها *أرزاق *يا صديقتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. المهم الإنسان بس يكون *سليم النية *وسيبي الباقي على ربنا. 

لست شخصيا من جمهور عباس ولا أعرف أغانيه كما لم يجمعنا اللقاء أبدا ولكن أعرف فقط أنه شخص "*طيب القلب*"، نقيّ إلى درجة كبيرة، وهذا ما جعل له قبولا شخصيا لديّ وجعلني أعتز دائما به (بغض النظر عن فنه أو صوته أو ما يقدم بشكل عام). 

فكرت في إهدائك أنتِ أيضا إحدى مختاراتي ولكن لا أتذكر حاليا ـ بما أنك تحبين الأطفال ـ سوى هذه *الدقيقة *مع "*أطفال فوق العادة*"!  هذه حالة و"مود" مختلف تماما ولكنها طاقة جبارة ـ ودقة وانضباط وتدريب حقا فوق العادة ـ مما جعلها دقيقة تستحق بالفعل المشاهدة: 


[YOUTUBE]CfaXgOUGA_0[/YOUTUBE]​

أشكرك على المتابعة والتواصل يا صديقتي الجميلة، ربنا يباركك وفي انتظار كلماتك ومشاركاتك الرقيقة دائما. 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2020)

ارزاق ؟ ههههه تبقى استاذ "مرزوق  سليم النيه " باشا  هههههه 
طبعا صديقى و استاذى الغالى  اكيد كله رزق من الرب 

طيب يعنى مجمعكش اللقاء مع هشام هل جمعك مع هانى ؟ 
بص  جمله "بغض النظر عن فنه او صوته او ما يقدم" هههه دا ادانى نوعا ما تقييم بالنسبه لك فنيا مش شخصيا هو ايه 
 عشان كدا كمان مقولتش رائيك فى الاغنيه الشقيه ههههههه 
بص هشام بالنسبه لى ستايل منفرد  لزيز و شقى يعنى مود الشقاوه و التنطيط و الرقص و الفرح ممكن حته الجنون هههههه بس مفكرتش الحقيقه انى اسمع له البوم كامل هى كام اغنيه من الى هما طرقعوا جامد و " و فينه حبيبى فينه " دى منهم 
عمتا انت مسئلتنيش عن رائى ههههههههه بس انا تطوعا قولت تحسبا يعنى لو فكرت تسئل هههههههه انما عن الاهداء بئا فشكرا شكرا بجد 
فعلا بحب الحجات دى 
انا كتير بقعد اتفرج على برنامج تالنت دا و بشوف فعلا العجايب 
اطفال صغار جدا و فى قمه الاحراج و يبدائوا يغنوا او يستعرضوا فجئه تحس انك امام حد مخضرم و حنجره لايمكن تبقى خنجره طفل او طفله او عرض مش ممكن تصدق ان طفل الى بيقدمه 
فعلا مواهب ... سبحانك يا رب 
اكرك مره تانيه على مشاركتك الرزق الى بيجيلك مع اصدقائك الغلابه هههههههه
شكرا بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## خادم البتول (15 سبتمبر 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ....................
> عشان كدا كمان مقولتش رائيك فى الاغنيه الشقيه ههههههه
> بص هشام بالنسبه لى ستايل منفرد  لزيز و شقى يعنى مود الشقاوه و التنطيط و الرقص و الفرح ممكن حته الجنون هههههه بس مفكرتش الحقيقه انى اسمع له البوم كامل هى كام اغنيه من الى هما طرقعوا جامد و " و فينه حبيبى فينه " دى منهم
> عمتا انت مسئلتنيش عن رائى ههههههههه بس انا تطوعا قولت تحسبا يعنى لو فكرت تسئل هههههههه




لا لا لا ده بجد؟! مش مصدق!!! يعني انتي فعلا قاصدة تعملي "مشاركة" هنا في موضوع "الفن والإبداع" بأغنية "*فينه حبيبي فينه*" لهشام عباس؟!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




في الحالة دي يبقا أعتذر طبعا عن عدم التعليق.. صدقيني أنا كنت فاكرك بتهرجي! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وأما الغنوة فطبعا "*روعة*" يا جميل طالما عجباكي.. يكفي انتي اللي اخترتيها.. شخصيا لا أسمع طبعا هذا اللون أبدا من الغناء (إذا اعتبرناه "غناء" يعني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) لكن طالما اختيارك ومشاركتك أصبح للأغنية قيمة تانية كبيرة جدا ـ من قيمتك انتي شخصيا وغلاوتك عندنا يا ديدو! .. كل اللي يعجبك بالتأكيد يعجبنا.. وطالما عجبك يبقا أكيد جميل.. وزي ما قلت يكفي انك اخترتيها وأرسلتيها لأجلنا.. *ده نفسه *أجمل ما في الموضوع كله.. *المشاركة والاهتمام والتواصل *الإنساني الجميل ده نفسه.. (بغض النظر انتي جايبه لنا إيه بعد كل ده: صينية بسبوسة بالقشطة مثلا وللا صحن مِش بجبنة قديمة وللا إيه بالضبط اللي انتي جايباه ده!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لا صحيح: كنتاكي مثلا بيعمل "روائع" أحيانا.. لكن مع ذلك فيه دايما *طعم خاص جميل لا يتكرر* للطبق البسيط اللي عاملاه أمك بإيديها عشانك.. الطبق ده فيه *نَفَسها وروحها ومحبتها *وده اللي بيعطيه مذاقه الفريد وقيمته الغالية جدا!  أشكرك يا قمر على رسالتك وكل رسايلك الجميلة دائما.  

***

عموما نكتفي بهذا القدر.. بعدين بقا ممكن نحكي قابلت مين وفين وليه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. (بالمناسبة في بداية رحلتي خالص قابلت عبد الوهاب شخصيا! دي كانت أول مرة في حياتي ـ *وآخر مرة *ـ أشوف إنسان كل اللي حواليه بيتعاملوا معاه وحتى بينظروا ليه من بعيد على إنه "*إله*" فعلا! بجد بدون مبالغة! خاصة معظمهم كانوا موسيقيين وفاهمين قيمة الراجل ده الحقيقية.. إنما أنا كنت طبعا لسه صغير فكنت بالفعل *مذهول *تماما) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. قصدي اقول ربنا رتّب بحيث أصبح لقاء أي حد ـ بعد هرم بحجم موسيقار الأجيال ـ مالوش فعلا أهمية كبيرة كما قد يبدو.. (أنا حتي اتخانقت أحيانا مع بعضهم، زي الأبنودي مثلا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وإن كان خلافنا بالتأكيد ظل في حدود الأدب واللياقة طبعا، ده بردو "الأبنودي" في النهاية)!

عموما على ذكر الأبنودي: عندنا جلسة طرب أخرى من هذه الجلسات *التلقائية *الجميلة، حيث يحلو الصيف حقا ويحلو السهر، مع مقطع من رائعة السيدة نجاة الصغيرة "*عيون القلب*"، كلمات الشاعر الكبير عبد الرحمن الأبنودي وألحان الموسيقار الجميل محمد الموجي. أشكرك مرة أخرى يا صديقتي الغالية مع تمنياتي لأجلك وكل الأحباء السهارى بأمسية عاطرة سعيدة. 


[YOUTUBE]KVeBHEKo7Mk[/YOUTUBE]

***​ ​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*هذه واحدة من اغاني السيدة فيروز التي اشتهرت وكان اصلها اغنية روسية*

[YOUTUBE]jEzx_e4v9w0[/YOUTUBE]


*وهذه الاغنية الروسية الاصلية مترجمة للعربي*




*[YOUTUBE]_r3jDYPK928[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*لا امتلكك ولا أستطيع نسيانك ، من روائع ، خوليو اكليسياس*



[YOUTUBE]CM_NfMpEcuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*آه لو قابلتك من زمان . من روائع . وردة الجزائرية .  كلمات . عبدالوهاب محمد . ألحان . بليغ حمدي*



[YOUTUBE]IL23Ai5WZWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2020)

> لا لا لا ده بجد؟! مش مصدق!!! يعني انتي فعلا قاصدة تعملي "مشاركة" هنا في موضوع "الفن والإبداع" بأغنية "*فينه حبيبي فينه*" لهشام عباس؟!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايه الاحراج دا :new2:
ايوا هو نوع من انواع الفن على فكرا هههههه المهم شىء فنى يخليك تفن و انت قاعد كدا هههههه متسئلنيش يعنى ايه "تفن" هههههه 



> .. شخصيا لا أسمع طبعا هذا اللون أبدا من الغناء (إذا اعتبرناه "غناء" يعني
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بص هو ممكن يبقى غناء -- بس مش طرب :hlp:



> .. *ده نفسه *أجمل ما في الموضوع كله.. *المشاركة والاهتمام والتواصل *الإنساني الجميل ده نفسه.. (بغض النظر انتي جايبه لنا إيه بعد كل ده: صينية بسبوسة بالقشطة مثلا وللا صحن مِش بجبنة قديمة وللا إيه بالضبط اللي انتي جايباه ده!)


 مش بجبنه قديمه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق بئا انا عندى المش احلى من البسبوسه ههههههه
عمتا لو اتحط قدامى نوع موالح و نوع حلويات مفكرش اروح للحلويات(غير لو شوكولاته هههههه) و مش كتير بردوا (بس بردوا بسبوسه و بالقشطه خبطه قويه قدام المش هههههههه)
***



> عموما نكتفي بهذا القدر.. بعدين بقا ممكن نحكي قابلت مين وفين وليه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


معلمى و استاذى و صديقى الغالى  و عشره السنيييين ههههههههه انت قد الجمله الى فوق دى ؟؟ واخد بالك انت كاتب ايه؟ واخد بالك انت كاتب "مين" و "فين" و "ليه" و نعمل سترس خصوصا على" *ليه*" دى--
 سجل يا زمن هذه الجمله --- 30: الرجاله مبرتجع فى كلامها ههههههههههههههه 



> يحلو السهر، مع مقطع من رائعة السيدة نجاة الصغيرة "*عيون القلب*"، كلمات الشاعر الكبير عبد الرحمن الأبنودي وألحان الموسيقار الجميل محمد الموجي. أشكرك مرة أخرى يا صديقتي الغالية مع تمنياتي لأجلك وكل الأحباء السهارى بأمسية عاطرة سعيدة.


 اوباااااااااا لا لا لا من احلى اغانيها -- لا فظيعه طبعا 

حبيبى حبيبى اه من حبيبى عليه احلى ابتسامه 
 لما بتتضحك عيونه بقول يلا السلامه 

 لما يسلم عليه والا يقولى كلام 
 عايزه ورا كل كلمه اقوله ياسلام ياسلام يا سلااااااام  هههههههههه
عيون القلب مبتنامشى --- ايوا ياسيدى -- يا سيدى اشجينى هههههههههههه
 
[YOUTUBE]KVeBHEKo7Mk[/YOUTUBE]

***​ لا اشكرك طبعا على الاختيار الرهيب دا 
 إيه يا باشا دا  احنا مش قد الكلام الكبير دا هههههههههههه
 احنا بتوع فينه حبيبى فينه ههههههههه احنا بتوع المش بالجبنه القديمه يا باشا هههههههههه
ينفع تحرجنا الاحراج دا -- ينفع تدخل علينا الدخله القويه دى  هههههههه
 لا بجد اشكرك فعلا من الاغانى الى بحبها جدا -- و اعتقد من الاغانى المحبوبه عن ناس كتير حتى الى بيسمعوا مش بس و ملهمش تقل على البسبوسه بالقشطه ههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2020)

paul iraqe قال:


> *هذه واحدة من اغاني السيدة فيروز التي اشتهرت وكان اصلها اغنية روسية*




فيروز و يسلام يسلام على فيروز يسلام
رائعه اشكرك على المشاركه الجمييييييييييييله دى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2020)

paul iraqe قال:


> *لا امتلكك ولا أستطيع نسيانك ، من روائع ، خوليو اكليسياس*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CM_NfMpEcuU[/YOUTUBE]


 

اااااه و ااااه على خوليو--- انا اتربيت على الاغانى دى بما ان ماما إطاليه / اسبانيه انجليزيه  الاصل هههههه و صوتها جميل و كانت و هى صغيره لها فرقه من شباب الجاليه الإطاليه مثلها و كانت بتغنى
و ماذالت هههههه فى كورال المدرسين دلوقتى ههههه
فطبعا الموسيقه و الاغانى الاجنبى فى البيت عندنا كانت دايما موجوده---
و فى نفس الوقت فريد الاطرش بما انه كان صديق العائله لبابا و جدتى كانت تعشق اغانيه و بابا كان يحب يشغل طول الليل و هو بيشتغل فى مكتبه الاغانى دى بصوت واطى--- كنت انام فى سريره مكانه لان باب مكتبه (بلكونه متقفله و قلبناها مكتب ليه ههه) كان فى الاوضه -- كنت استمتع بالنوم على الاغانى دى فى هدوء و صمت الليل-- لحد ما روح فى النوم و يجى هو بعد ما يخلص شغل يصحينى اروح انام فى سريرى بئا هههه و اسيبله السرير دافى ههههههه
 فانت جبت لى اغنيه اخذتنى فجئه لبيتى القديم و اياااام الطفوله الجميله -- لدرجه انى حسى انى شمه ريحه البيت و ريحه ايام زمان 
اغنيه جميله بس مليانه حيره  :

Yo no se que hacer contigo
Ni te tengo ni te olvido
I don't know what to do with you
I can't have you nor forget you
  اشكرك على المشاركه الجمييله اوى دى


----------



## خادم البتول (16 سبتمبر 2020)

يا مساء الأنوار.  أشكرك يا صديقتي الجميلة. بالتأكيد لا أقصد أبدا  إن كل اللي بترسليه "مِش" بينما كل ما أرسله في المقابل "بسبوسة"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 أبدا  على الإطلاق. بالعكس بيعجبني عادة ذوقك واختياراتك، وجربتك بالفعل أكتر من  مرة. غير إن حتى المِش نفسه ساعات أستمتع بيه جدا ـ فيه أغاني كتير ح  يفاجئك إنها بتعجبني! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فوق كده لا أعترف شخصيا بكل هذه التقسيمات:  فن راقي ـ فن هابط ـ فن شبابي ـ فن قديم ـ .... الفن *إما أنه فن، أو لا  فن.* والمعيار الأول وربما الوحيد هو الصدق والإخلاص في التعبير. 

بعد  كده بقا بنقول فيه فن *كلاسيك*، فن *بوب *ـ شعبي، فن *لايت *ـ خفيف، وهكذا. ده  التصنيف الوحيد اللي اعرفه ـ تصنيف على أساس فني. كاظم الساهر مثلا بيقدم  لحد النهارده كلاسيك، بينما محمد فوزي في الخمسينات كانت معظم أعماله لايت!  بالتالي المسألة مش قديم وللا جديد، طربي وللا شبابي. المسألة ده فن فعلا  *صادق *وفيه *إخلاص وإتقان وتعب* وفيه *جمال وذوق وإحساس،* وللا ده بالأحرى "تلوث  سمعي"، تهريج وشغل مساطيل وشوية عيال ضاربين بانجو؟! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> معلمى و استاذى و صديقى الغالى  و عشره السنيييين ههههههههه انت قد الجمله الى فوق دى ؟؟ واخد بالك انت كاتب ايه؟ واخد بالك انت كاتب "مين" و "فين" و "ليه" و نعمل سترس خصوصا على" *ليه*" دى-
> سجل يا زمن هذه الجمله --- 30: الرجاله مبرتجع فى كلامها ههههههههههههههه ​




آها! ... تصدقي أنا مخدتش بالي من معنى "ليه" دي وعواقبها؟! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




عموما إجابة "ليه" الوحيدة هي *مشيئة ربنا*! "الأسباب" دي اللي احنا بنصدقها وبنرتب حياتنا على أساسها: مجرد ظاهر فقط. مجرد سيناريو أو تخطيط للعقل عشان بس يعرف ينظم أموره وحركته داخل العالم. أما السبب *الحقيقي *فعلا ـ *الوحيد* ـ وراء *كل شيء* ـ فهو إرادة ربنا ومشيئته وحكمة تدبيره! 

(والدليل على كده إننا أوقات كتير ناخد كل الأسباب المنطقية والعلمية وحتى العملية في الحسبان ورغم ذلك لا يتحقق المراد أبدا في النهاية! يبقا اسمه ايه ده بقا؟ زي ما كنت دايما أسألك: انتي إيدك على الدركسيون، صحيح، لكن هل انتي اللي سايقة فعلا؟) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

بالتالي مش مهم ليه فلان قابل فلان أو صاحب فلانة أو خاصم علانة، كل دي "ثرثرة" ليس لها قيمة. المهم هو فقط ليه *ربنــا* أراد ده في حياتنا وإيه معناه الحقيقي. بكده بس ممكن تكتشفي ـ مثلا ـ إن أصعب عدو ليكي أرضيا هو في الحقيقي أقرب صديق ليكي روحيا! وإلا ازاي تتعلمي مثلا فضيلة زي الصبر أو التحمل أو حتى المحبة إذا كان كل اللي حواليكي ناس لطيفة ظريفة كيوت قمرات يستاهلوا كل خير أصلا؟ فين بقا الصبر اللي اتعلمتيه مثلا؟ 

إنما لما ربنا يبعت لك إنسان كريه فعلا، إنسان لا يُطاق، إنسان عنده قدرة يعصّبك يخليكي تتجنني كده لما تكلميه أو حتى تشوفيه: هنا بس تبدأ الدروس الحقيقية! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وهنا بس ـ إذا لم تنخدعي بالظواهر ـ ح تقدري تشوفي وتفهمي إن ده مش إنسان كريه أبدا بل في الحقيقة *أستاذ مُعلم* على أعلى مستوى! ده *البروفيسير الكبير* اللي ممكن على إيده تحصلي أخيرا على دبلومة الصبر ودكتوراه المحبة! ده في الحقيقة *رجل الله* رغم كل دناءته أو حقارته ظاهريا، بل رغم إن هو نفسه ممكن يكون بعيد تماما عن ربنا! سبحان الله في تدبيره العجيب! لكن هي دي "ليه" الحقيقية، السبب الحقيقي وراء ظهور شخص "بلوى" زي ده في حياتنا؟! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بالتالي سيبك من "*ليه الرغي*" والثرثرة والحكايات التي لا تنتهي وخليكي في "*ليه الحقيقية*"، اللي عينها طول الوقت على ربنا وطرقه وتدبيره. "ليه" دي بس هي اللي ح تفهّمك كل شيء، في أوانه، بدون سؤال، وحتى بدون كلام خالص أحيانا! 

***

نكتفي بهذا القدر ونسمع المرة دي مع كل الأحباء بعض الموسيقى الجميلة. وطبعا ليس أشهر من موسيقى رأفت الهجان، لكن في هذه الحلقة الخاصة من برنامج "سهرة شريعي" ح نسمع كمان تحليل مبسط من صاحب الموسيقى نفسه، آخر العمالقة أستاذنا الكبير *عمار الشريعي.* تأملي حجم العمل والجهد والإبداع اللي وراء "الدقائق" البسيطة دي، لكن هو ده يا صديقتي اللي اسمه "فن" في النهاية.... 


[YOUTUBE]qLssqLem744[/YOUTUBE]​

... وهو ده اللي وصّل هذه المقطوعة الرائعة للعالمية، بكل جدارة طبعا، وأضافتها بالفعل أكتر من أوركسترا حول العالم لبرنامجها. هنا ح نسمعها كمان من أوركسترا أوبرا فيينا عاصمة الموسيقى، بقيادة الموسيقار الأمريكي الكبير ديفيد نيومان (بعد حذف الصولو الشرقي طبعا ـ الدافئ والطربي ـ لأن الآلات الغربية لا تستطيع عزف المقامات الشرقية). 


[YOUTUBE]JzfkxzQS12A[/YOUTUBE]
​
أعتذر عن الإطالة وأتمنى لك وكل الأحباء أجمل الأمسيات وأطيب الأوقات دائما. تحياتي ومحبتي.  

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2020)

لا لا لا هههههه انا هبداء اشك انك حاتط اجهزه تصنت هههههه
فى البيت عندنا كنا الاسبوع الى فات مشغلين رائفت الهجان كتير--
 و عمتا كمان الايام  الى فاتت كان حلقات المسلسل بقالها بتاع شهر شغاله و يدوب خلصانه من حبه -- فكنا ننتظر نتابع موسيقه البدايه للاستمتاع هههههه
 اشكرك على الاختيارات الجميله دى بجد 

شكرا خادم 
 و مش هتكلم على طريقه الطلوع من مائذق "ليه" بطريقه احترافيه قويه ههههههههههه
 ماشى يا سيدى هههه
يوم جميل عليك و على الكل و يا رب يكون الكل بيستمتع بالجمال الى فى الموضوع دا


----------



## خادم البتول (17 سبتمبر 2020)

وتحياتي في الختام أيضا لأستاذنا الحبيب* باول العراقي *على مختاراته الرائعة التي تخللت حوارنا فطرزته بالقصب والذهب، والتي لم أستطع للأسف الإشارة إليها بالأمس نظرا لطول الرسالة فأرجو المعذرة. أجدد أيضا تمنياتي بتمام الشفاء لأستاذنا الحبيب *أيمـن *وفي انتظار عودته بكل عافية بل أفضل وأجمل مما كان دائما. والشكر بالطبع موصول *لخريستو *كريس حضرة العمدة و*بايبل *الجميل عاشق وردة و*حيـاة *الطيبة المباركة وبالطبع *حبـو *الرائعة وكل النشطاء عموما، أو بالأحرى السفراء، بهذا الموضوع الذي صار ـ بعطر محبتكم ومشاركتكم ـ واحة رائعة خلابة تعبق بنسمات الفن والإبداع والجمال. أسعد الله مساءكم جميعا وطابت أوقاتكم دائما وحتى نلتقي. :16_4_10:

__________________


إهداء خاص للجميلة *حيـاة*: فقال له يسوع: «إن كنت تستطيع أن تؤمن. *كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن*». 

من بستان السمراء *يولاندا آدامز* إحدى ملكات الـ"جوسبل ميوزيك" أو "موسيقى الإنجيل" أهديكي هذه الزهرة الرائعة بعنوان "أومن أنني أستطيع الطيران". لتكن معك هذه القوة وهذا الإصرار وهذا الإيمان دائما (وكما تجلى بعضه فقط في الأداء الخارق ليولاندا في هذا الحفل بوجه خاص). في صلاواتنا وفي أفكارنا دائما يا أمي الغالية، النعمة دائما معك.

I Believe I Can Fly

[YOUTUBE]TPJ5kqjEQlc[/YOUTUBE]

***​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2020)

و عجبى على تغيرالاحساس بالاغنيه و بالكلمات  حسب تغيير إيمان و فهم القلب---
فكم عدد المرات التى سمعت فيها هذه الاغنيه من قبل--
 و كم عدد المرات التى تغنينا بيها انا و صديقاتى و فردنا اذرعنا و مثلنا الطيران و خصوصا فى رحلات الصحراء و من فوق الهضاب الرمليه --
و كم عدد المرات التى تقمصت فيها دور المطربه امام المرئاه و غنيتها--- ههه

و لكن اول مره قلبى يلمس فيها معانى و كلمات محدده .... مبهره!
عمق اخر-- الله محبه-- امن فقط !

I used to think that I could not go on 
And life was nothing but an awful song 
But now I know the meaning of true love 
I'm leaning on the everlasting arms
If I can see it, then I can do it 

If I just believe it, there's nothing to it 
I believe I can fly 

I believe I can touch the sky 

I think about it every night and day  


Spread my wings and fly away 


I believe I can soar 

I see me running through that open door 

I believe I can fly 


See I was on the verge of breaking down 

Sometimes silence can seem so loud 


There are miracles in life I must achieve 


But first I know it starts inside of me, 

If I can see it , then I can be it 

If I just believe it, there's nothing to it

 I believe I can fly


اشكرك


----------



## paul iraqe (18 سبتمبر 2020)

يرى كثيرون أن سيمفونية  بيتهوفن الأكثر شهرة تمثّل رمزا للإقصاء والتفاوت الاجتماعي، وأن الموسيقى  الكلاسيكية لم تستطع منذ ذلك الحين أن تتخلّص من طابعها النخبوي.
 في تقرير نشره موقع "فوكس" الأميركي، يقول الكاتبان نيت سلون وتشارلي هاردينغ، إن السيمفونية الخامسة  مثّلت لمستمعيها الأوائل تعبيرا عن معاني التحدي والصمود في مواجهة المرض،  لكنّها أصبحت ترمز بعد ذلك إلى التفوق الطبقي والإقصاء والنخبوية.
 وأوضح الكاتبان أن الجمهور الذي حضر العرض الأول للسيمفونية الخامسة عام  1808، فسّر الانتقال التدريجي من النغم الحزين الذي يوحي بالمعاناة إلى  اللحن القوي الذي يوحي بالانتصار، بأنه تعبير عن معاناة بيتهوفن الشخصية  وصموده في مواجهة الصمم.
 ويقول الكاتبان إن فكرة الصمود والانتصار ترسّخت منذ ذلك الحين بشكل خاص  لدى الرجال البيض الأثرياء الذين آمنوا بأن سيمفونية بيتهوفن ترمز لتفوقهم  وأهميتهم في المجتمع، بينما مثّلت السيمفونية بالنسبة للنساء والملونين  والأقليات الأخرى تذكيرا بما تعنيه الموسيقى الكلاسيكية من نخبوية وإقصاء.
  في أربعينيات القرن الـ١٩، كتب أحد المولعين بالموسيقى الكلاسيكية في  مدينة نيويورك، أنه يتمنى "أن يقوم رجال الشرطة بتكميم أفواه النساء قبل  السماح لهن بدخول قاعات الحفلات الموسيقية".
 وحتى اليوم، ما زالت الموسيقى الكلاسيكية تكرس ذلك المنطق الإقصائي الذي  بدأ مع السيمفونية الخامسة، فعند دخول قاعات الحفلات، تُطبّق القواعد  الصارمة ذاتها التي تسري منذ زمن طويل "يجب ألا تسعل، ولا تهتف، وأن ترتدي  ملابس لائقة".
 وكل ذلك يُظهر في المقام الأول الانتماء إلى طبقة معينة، أكثر مما يُبرز  التقدير للموسيقى في حد ذاتها، كما يقول الكاتبان، ويتساءلان: كيف وصلنا  إلى هنا؟ وكيف تحولت سيمفونية بيتهوفن من رمز للانتصار والحرية إلى رمز  للإقصاء والنخبوية والتمييز؟ أي كل الأشياء التي نكرهها في الموسيقى  الكلاسيكية اليوم.
 يعتقد الناقد المتخصص في الموسيقى الكلاسيكية جيمس بينيت أن شعبية  بيتهوفن ومركزيته في الثقافة الكلاسيكية هي جزء من المشكلة. يقول بينيت  "عندما تترسّخ صورة نمطية واحدة عن عمالقة الموسيقى، فإن الرسالة التي تصل  للآخرين هي أنه لا مكان لهم في ذلك النوع من الموسيقى".
 يؤيد هذه الفكرة عازف الكلارينيت أنتوني ماكجيل، وهو أحد الموسيقيين  السود القلائل في أوركسترا نيويورك فيلهارمونيك، إذ يعتبر أن مركزية  بيتهوفن جعلت الموسيقى الكلاسيكية تبدو منغلقة وخانقة.
 ويشبّه ماكجيل السيمفونية الخامسة بـ"الجدار" الذي يفصل بين الموسيقى الكلاسيكية والموسيقى الحديثة.
 ويضيف أن الاعتقاد السائد بأن بيتهوفن أعظم ملحّن على الإطلاق، وأنه لا  يمكن تأليف موسيقى تضاهي أعماله، يعني أن الأوركسترا لن تحظى بمستمعين جدد  "لأننا لم نشجع الموسيقيين الذين يسعون ليصبحوا عباقرة عصرهم".


[YOUTUBE]fOk8Tm815lE&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (18 سبتمبر 2020)

*The prayer Celine Dion& A Bocelli*



[YOUTUBE]FK5VulNn3so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (6 أكتوبر 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و عجبى على تغيرالاحساس بالاغنيه و بالكلمات  حسب تغيير إيمان و فهم القلب---




 وعجبي على الإنسان لما يكون لسه مش شايف إنه هكذا في الحقيقة **كل شيء**!  حسب إيمان القلب وفهمه يتغير إحساس الإنسان بكل شيء وكل شخص والعالم كله دون استثناء! يعني مش بس الأغنية والكلمات يا صاحبي! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لا، ده العالم كله بالأحرى "*يتشكل*" هكذا أمامنا حسب "*إيمان القلب وفهمه*"! أومال هو ليه "الكبار" دايما شايفين ربنا في كل شيء؟! ده ببساطة لأنه عندما يكتمل فعلا فهم القلب ـ داخليا ليس فقط نظريا ـ يكاد العالم يختفي حرفيا وبيقدر الإنسان يشوف ويشعر أخيرا *بالجوهر *الواحد وراء كل *المظاهر *المتنوعة! بعد كده الجوهر ده بقا نسمّيه الحقيقة، نسميه المحبة، نسميه الإله، نسميه المسيح... نسميه أي اسم مش مهم، لأنه في النهاية *فوق كل الأسماء *تماما، فوق كل الصفات وكل اللغات وكل العقول! 

أشكرك يا صديقتي على كلمات الأغنية الجميلة. لأجلك أيضا، وللغالية *كاندي شوب *والأستاذ *بايبل *وكل عشاق *وردة الجزائرية*، أهدي أيضا هذه الجلسة الخاصة على العود مع الكبير *بليغ حمدي*، ومع واحد من أجمل وأعذب المقاطع التي أبدعتها عبقريته (من أغنية "العيود السود" للشاعر محمد حمزة).

الكلمات جميلة لا شك، لكنها بسيطة جدا، ومع ذلك ـ حقا كما كانوا يهتفون في حفلاته ـ «*بُص ـ شوف ـ بليغ بيعمل إيه*!» 


[YOUTUBE]SrEWE7mZdWc[/YOUTUBE]


*كل غنوة*
ع الفرح كانت.. ع الجرح كانت.. 
ع الصبر كانت.. ع الحب كانت..
كتبتها.. وقلتها
كانت عشانك

* كل دمعة*
ع الخد سالت.. ع الرمش نامت.. 
في عيون ما نامت.. للدنيا قالت:
جرح الهوى.. مالوش دوا
إلا بحنانك


 [YOUTUBE]s0fWbPJMoaY[/YOUTUBE]

***​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أكتوبر 2020)

* لو كان لي قلبان – لطفي بوشناق *

لو كان لي قلبان عشت بواحد
و تركت قلبا في هواك يعذب
 لكن لي قلبا تملكه الهوا
لا العيش يحلو له ولا الموت يطلب
 كعصفورة بيد طفل يضمها
تذوق سياغ الموت و الطفل يلعب
 فلا الطفل ذو عقل يحن لما بها
و لا الطير ذو ريش يطير فيهرب
 يا من هواه اعزه واذلني
كيف السبيل الى وصالك دلني
 وصلتني حتى ملكت حشاشتي
و رجعت من بعد الوصال هجرتني
 الهجر من بعد الوصال قطيعة
فياليتك قبل الوصال قد اعلمتني
 أنت الذى حلفتني و حلفت لي
وحلفت انك لن تخون فخنتني
فلا أقعدن على الطريق و اشتكي
كشبيه مظلوم وأنت ظلمتني
 و لأدعون عليك في غسق الدجى
يبليك ربي مثلما أبليتني 
 أنا في سبيل الله ما صنع الهوا
بليت بجرح ليس يشفيه الدواء
 رماني غزال اهيف بجماله
فجاءت سهام القتل من جانب الدواء
 فرحت لقاضي الغرام احكي قصتي
ليحكم بيني وبين احبابي بالسواء
 فأجابني قاضي الغرام وقال لي يا فتى
كم من شهيد مات قهر في الهوا
 أنا قاضي العشق والعشق قاتلي
وقاضي قضاة العشق قاتله الهوا 



*ولسماع الموال بصوت الفنان لطفي بوشناق :*
*
*
*[YOUTUBE]45PKJaEjm4s[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2020)

paul iraqe قال:


> [SIZE
> يعتقد  لن تحظى بمستمعين جدد  "لأننا لم نشجع الموسيقيين الذين يسعون ليصبحوا عباقرة عصرهم".
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fOk8Tm815lE&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]



رائعه طبعا ... لما اسرح فيها بحس انها بتحكى قصه حياه بالفطرات المتغيرة الى بيتمر فيها ... سريعه و شويه هادئه بعدها فيه اتطراب و بعدها كركبه و بعدين هدوء و نرجع نعلى تانى 
ابداااع طبعا 
اشكرك باول[/SIZE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> وعجبي على الإنسان لما يكون لسه مش شايف إنه هكذا في الحقيقة **كل شيء**!  حسب إيمان القلب وفهمه يتغير إحساس الإنسان بكل شيء وكل شخص والعالم كله دون استثناء! يعني مش بس الأغنية والكلمات يا صاحبي!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



معلش الانسان كتير بيبقى نظرهً ضعيف و بيحتاج نضاره ههههه
اما على الاغانى فيسلام  يسلام على المزاج يسلام 
انا معرفتى بالاغنيه دى الاول كان جزء
(قد الى فات من عمرى بحبك ... قد الى جاى من عمرى بحبك ... و شوف شوف قد ايه بحبك  ) 
سمعت النهايه دى فى تاكسى هههههه
و بعدها رجعت ادور على باقتها 

اشكرك على الاختيارات القويه 
و اشكرك انك افتكرتني فى الاهداء ههههه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2020)

paul iraqe قال:


> *The prayer Celine Dion& A Bocelli*
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FK5VulNn3so[/YOUTUBE]



من الروائع 
اشكرررررك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أكتوبر 2020)

استمتع بالموسيقى الرائعة للموسيقار العالمي ياني
[YOUTUBE]tKVzm0SBYtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أكتوبر 2020)

O holy night + Ave maria

[YOUTUBE]WGHUmpUu7Gw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2020)

https://youtu.be/f3xeUmp0RSk
دى بنوته صوتها متقارب و جميل اوى 
 اسيبكم مع الصوت الملائكى الناعم ... عايده الايوبى 
https://youtu.be/dJt0GjORDms
ان كنت غالى عليا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> استمتع بالموسيقى الرائعة للموسيقار العالمي ياني
> [YOUTUBE]tKVzm0SBYtQ[/YOUTUBE]



فعلا رائعه و قد ايه احساس العازفين قوى فى تعبيرات وجههم و هم يعزفوا ... لغه اخرى يفهمها القليل 
اشكرك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 أكتوبر 2020)

[YOUTUBE]8FLMTe-YYV8[/YOUTUBE]

من روائع دميس روسيس( الى ابد الابدين)


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 أكتوبر 2020)

[YOUTUBE]qt_OkgSOrkU[/YOUTUBE]
استمتع بروائع بوتشيلي


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 أكتوبر 2020)

استمتع بصوت الطفلة أميرة الاوبرالي وترنيمة( ave maria)
[YOUTUBE]SX-WaqK5YFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 أكتوبر 2020)

شاهد واستمتع بصوت الطفلة أميرة الاوبرالي في مسابقة got talent 
[YOUTUBE]HjnhoKG0nU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (8 ديسمبر 2020)

موسيقيّ الشارع بالغرب، وحتى ببعض عواصم الشرق، ليس شحاذا بالمعنى المعروف ولكنه فنان يتكسّب عيشه بفنه، عجوز في الغالب قليل الحظ، فقير لا يجد قوت يومه، أو ربما حتى محترف جار الزمان عليه. أيّا كانت قصته فهو يقف في النهاية بالطريق العام مع آلته الموسيقية، يضع قبعته أمامه في انتظار السنتات أو القروش القليلة التي يضعها المارة، مقابل أن يعزف لهم بعض النغم الجميل. 

هذه المرة كان الأمر مختلفا: وضعت هذه الطفلة بعض العملة بقبعة الرجل، وإذا بمفاجأة كانت تنتظرها لقاء قروشها القليلة! وبالطبع كانت الكاميرات هناك تنتظر أيضا لتسجل لنا هذه اللحظة النادرة الجميلة: 


[YOUTUBE]ceX5jJ5fggs[/YOUTUBE]​

المكان مدينة سَباديل بأسبانيا، وأما المقطوعة الرائعة فمن أجمل مؤلفات القدير بيتهوفن، من الجزء الكورالي بالسيمفونية التاسعة إحدى أشهر أعماله الخالدة. تمنياتي لجميع الأحباء بليلة سعيدة. 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2021)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> شاهد واستمتع بصوت الطفلة أميرة الاوبرالي في مسابقة got talent
> [YOUTUBE]HjnhoKG0nU8[/YOUTUBE]



تجنن تجنن ايه الجمااال دا اشكرك حياه حبيبتىً على المشاركات الجميله دى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2021)

لحظه رائعه طبعا ... 
اجمل شىء هو الحس الفنى ... الحس الفنى الى موجود فى الكل ... حتى الاطفال كانوا منسجمين و مركزين و متفاعلين ... قد ايه عزف المجموعه الجميل قدر يعزف على اوتار مشاعر الكل و خلت الكل فعلا يحس و يتفاعل و يستمتع و الكل كان مغمور فرح 
اشكرك خادم


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> https://youtu.be/f3xeUmp0RSk
> دى بنوته صوتها متقارب و جميل اوى
> اسيبكم مع الصوت الملائكى الناعم ... عايده الايوبى
> https://youtu.be/dJt0GjORDms
> ان كنت غالى عليا



يااااااه رجعتيني لذكريات عشتها زمان 
وصوت عايده كان اساسي في الفتره دي
والبنوته فعلا صوتها روعه


----------



## خادم البتول (25 يناير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لحظه رائعه طبعا ...
> اجمل شىء هو الحس الفنى ... الحس الفنى الى موجود فى الكل ... حتى الاطفال كانوا منسجمين و مركزين و متفاعلين ... قد ايه عزف المجموعه الجميل قدر يعزف على اوتار مشاعر الكل و خلت الكل فعلا يحس و يتفاعل و يستمتع و الكل كان مغمور فرح
> اشكرك خادم


 

للمرة التانية لا أرى رسالتك في ميعادها! معلش، شوية ضغط بس في الوقت ويبدو إني مش متابع تماما. الحقيقة كان فيه *جزء تاني *للرسالة دي لكن خلاص طبعا فاتت اللحظة!  ربنا كان له رأي تاني، خاصة مع غياب التفاعل تماما، بالإضافة لبعض التفاصيل الأخرى. عموما في الجزء الثاني كان المفروض نشرح باختصار إيه اللي حصل مع البنت؟ إيه هي ظاهرة "*الفلاش موب*" دي ("التجمع التلقائي" أو "الفجائي") وإمتى بدأت وازاي بيحضّروا لها؟ غير طبعا المعنى المقصود: اللي حصل مع البنت دي في الفيديو (انتقالها زي ما شفنا *فجأة *ـ في غمضة عين ـ من لحظة اعتيادية بسيطة لاحتفالية باهرة عظيمة بأوركسترا سيمفوني كامل) كان أشبه باللي حصل مع حبيبنا *أيمن*! هو كمان انتقل فجأة من عالمنا الاعتيادي لاحتفالية باهرة عظيمة! دي في الحقيقة كانت أول رسالة في الموضوع ده بعد انتقاله، وكان المفروض بالتالي نختم هذا الجزء الثاني والأخير بإهداء العمل كله لروحه الطيبة!

***​
أيوه طبعا يا حبو، ملاحظة ذكية، ولا عجب طبعا من واحدة ذوّاقة وفي نفس الوقت سوسة زيك! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 اتفق معاكي تماما على دور الأطفال واستغلال المخرج مع المونتاج العبقري للقطاتهم! يكفي اللقطة الأخيرة: هذا الطفل اللي بـ"*يتسلق النور*" كما وصفه أحد المعلقين، ثم يغمر النور الشاشة وهكذا نختم بأروع وأبلغ لقطة/رمز مليئة بالمعاني!  الأطفال طبعا كانوا بطل رئيسي في هذه العمل الجميل! 





​ 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (25 يناير 2021)

على أي حال حتى لو فاتتنا لحظة الجزء الثاني فالمادة أو "البرنامج" نفسه لسه عندنا!  طبعا صعب جدا في ثقافتنا تطبيق "الفلاش موب" زي ما شفناه في أسبانيا، لكن مع ذلك كان فيه تجارب رائدة بالذات في بيروت والقاهرة واحتمال دبي أيضا، إلى جانب أورشليم/القدس. بقول ده عشان بس لا *نظلم *تجاربنا البسيطة المتواضعة. اللي حصل في أسبانيا ده هو "*قمة*" فن الفلاش موب، بعد سنوات طويلة من التطوير والإتقان و"الحبكة" الفنية ـ على كل المستويات من أول الإعداد لحد التصوير والمونتاج ـ غير طبعا القبول الثقافي للظاهرة وبالتالي التفاعل معها. أما عندنا فكانت التجربة وما زالت في بداياتها تماما، غير إنه ـ على مستوى الثقافة ـ كويس جدا إن الشباب لم يخجلوا وبالفعل تجرأوا على الغناء أو حتى الرقص في مكان عام!

على أي حال يكفي كلام ونستمتع أولا بتجربة *لبنان *الجميلة، رقصة الدبكة في مطار بيروت على أغنية "هوّر يا بو الهوارة" الشهيرة: 


[YOUTUBE]VEp29GS1VXI[/YOUTUBE]​

الإهداء طبعا ليكي *حبـو *صديقتي الجميلة، لأستاذنا الجميل *عبد يسوع المسيح *في عيد ميلاده السعيد، وللأحباء جميعا. تمنياتي بسهرة سعيدة. 

​


----------

